#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-19
<grr> ㅋㅋ....
<grr> 플랙스도 플레시 랬죠?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> AIR Flex
<yemharc> 둘 다 플래쉬
<yemharc> 아니 여튼
<yemharc> 뭐가 불만이길래 지 혼자 죽는건지 원
<yemharc> 그리고 크롬 너 임마 따라가지 말라고!
<grr> 흐..흥.. 니가 딱히 좋아서 동작해준거 아니니까, 갈 때도 내 마음이야!
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 디자인은 맘에 드는데 베젤이 좀 두꺼운 느낌이네요
<yemharc> 허밍버드 탑재 == 우린 싸게 갑니다
<grr> 아 아까 하이패드요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 나쁘다는게 아니라
<yemharc> 지금와서 허밍버드 탑재면 확실히 단가가 싸죠
<grr> 저가형으로 타겠다고 했으니..
<yemharc> 아 근데
<yemharc> 애초에 롬업 프리~ 라는거 자체부터 한 90점 받고 가네요 (..먼산)
<grr> 그렇죠...
<grr> 소스도 아예 공개라는거 같던데
<yemharc> 애초에 제가 넥서스 패드 안나오나.......하던 이유 중 하나가
<grr> 빌드툴이랑 롬업툴 다 제공이구요
<yemharc> 넥서스가 루팅과정이 제일 단순하거든요 (...)
<grr> ...
<yemharc> fastboot oem unlock
<yemharc> 끗
<yemharc> (...)
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 아니 뭐 여튼
<yemharc> .........타블렛 결정
<yemharc> 헬쥐가 열 헬게이트따위 외면해주마
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> <-비슷한 이유로 넥원도 외면한 인간
<grr> 저 제품 가격이 좀 많이 싸다면 끌리시나요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> <--허나 지뢰를 피해 골라잡은게 모토쿼티(=대전차 지뢰)
<yemharc> grr: 별로 안 싸도 끌리는데요 (.......)
<grr> 모토쿼티....
<yemharc> 루팅/커펌 free에 그거 하는 인간들 모여서 놀 게시판도 제공해 준다고 하는데
<grr> 저거 리뷰 나오면 제가 알려드릴꼐요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안 끌리면 이상할 정도에요
<yemharc> 그리고 뭣보다
<yemharc> 대놓고 '분투 설치도 하세요' 하는데서 모에모에 큥~♡
<yemharc> 아니 근데 지금 저 말이 무지 끌릴 수밖에 없는게
<yemharc> 3시부터 6시까지 bash, busybox, gcc, gdb, gdb-server, strace, top 크로스 컴파일 했.......
<grr> - _-;;;
<yemharc> (물론 gcc.....라고 하면 들어가는 라이브러리 포함)
<grr> 주말에 출근하셨어요?!
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 놋북 팔았잖아요 데헷
<yemharc> 근데 넥스는 아직 세팅이 안됬고 해서
<yemharc> 저것들 깔고 분투 얹는 중이에요
<yemharc> (....)
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 이야~ 캐노니컬이 ARM 공식지원 시작하니 햄볶해요
<yemharc> ........
<grr> 원래 공식지원은 아니었나보죠? ;;
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> arm용 패키지들이 없는건 아닌데
<yemharc> 공식적으로 '우리 ARM사업도 시작함' 한건 이번부터니까요
<yemharc> 그 전까지는 그냥 데비안서 올라오는거 던져주고 놀 넘은 놀아라.....라는 느낌
<grr> 그렇군요..
<grr> 그럼 이제 공식지원이면 저전력도 좀 되려나..
<yemharc> 음... 그것보단
<yemharc> 아마 저랑 비슷한 생각하는 인간이 있을거 같은데
<yemharc> ARM 데탑을 사겠죠 (........)
<grr> ...
<grr> 게임안할꺼면 정말
<grr> 괜찮을듯해요..
<grr> 다운로드 머신이라거나..
<yemharc> 아니 그것보다도요
<grr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> grr: 그것보다도....ARM기반이라는건 잘 생각해보면 별다른 삽질 없이 우분투/안드로이드 멀티부팅이 가능하단 소립니다
<grr> 전 안드로이드를 PC에서까지 보고싶지 않은사람이라...
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 그리고 더 나가면 안드로이드 깔아놓고 그 위에 지금 제가 하는것처럼 분투 올려서 '가상 아닌 가상'으로 듀얼 OS체제도 갈 수 있고
<yemharc> 그리고 저렇게 세팅하면
<yemharc> 몇가지 장치 연결만으로도 전화(...)도 가능해지고 궁시렁......
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 아.............. 너무 나갔나
<yemharc> 근데 뭐
<yemharc> 그런거 없고 가장 하고 싶은건요
<yemharc> ARM to x86 으로의 역 CC
<grr> - _-;;;
<grr> 크로스 컴파일의 역풍이 부는구나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 왜 그런지는 저도 모르니 묻지는 마시구요
<yemharc> 그냥 한번 해보고 싶..........
<yemharc> grr: 제가 말한 arm 데탑 + 듀얼OS의 최대 장점이 있습니다.
<yemharc> 카톡이 되요
<yemharc> (..........)
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그럼 일 시작하기 전에 전 담배나 좀 피러......
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<grr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<grr> yemharc: 아 핸드폰에서 토요일날 발신에 자기가 걸지 않은 전화번호가 있다면 그걸 제 이름으로 등록해주세요 - -
<yemharc> grr: 네입
<bluedusk> 다들 일하러 가셨군
<bluedusk> =_=
<jincreator> 지하철 타고 학교가는 중입니다...
<bluedusk> 아니
<bluedusk> 학교를 이시간에!?!
<jincreator> ???
<grr>  /_\
<bluedusk> 다들 토욜날 잘 달리신건가요..
<bluedusk> 월욜날 아침부터 활기차게 일하시는거 보면..
<jincreator> 전 그냥 집에 들어가서 저녁 먹었습니다만 다른 분들은 잘 모르겠네요...
<bluedusk> 다른분들은 대낮부터 술마시러..
<bluedusk> ......
<jincreator> -.-;
<grr> 이렇게 좋은걸 왜 낮부터 안할까요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 낮술 굳굳
<jincreator> 지하철 갈아타느라...
<bluedusk> jincreator, 그렇다고 부러워 하실것까지..
<jincreator> grr: 젊을 때부터 조심해야...
<jincreator> bluedusk: 부러워 한 건 아닙니다(...)
<yemharc> 전 활기차지 못한거같아요.........
<yemharc> 슬슬 잠이 쏟아집..........
<grr> yemharc: 일 인터럽트 걸렸다... 잇힝
<yemharc> grr: 인터럽트는 수면부족이겠죠
<yemharc> 일단은 '회사 일'쪽이 정상적(?)인 하루 일과니...........
<yemharc> 아........
<yemharc> 정말 후딱 이 업계를 떠야...........
<yemharc> grr: 아까 그 하이패드 포탈이 어디였죠?>
<yemharc> grr: 찾았어요
<grr> yemharc: 아 벌써 찾으셨군요
<grr> todaysppc.com
<grr> 들어가보시면됩니다
<grr> yemharc: 나오면 같이  깔쌈하게 한데 뽑아서 장난감으로 씁시다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr: 넵넵. 크롬/파폭 등의 개인계정 로그는 좋은 기능이에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 나오면 바로 알려주세요
<readytoact> 모두 HI~
<readytoact> (__)
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> readytoact: 안녕하세요
<grr> readytoact: 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 으흐흐흐
<yemharc> grr: 애초에 노트북 팔고 패드 사려고 간보고 있었는데
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 가상화 서버 어떤게 좋은가요?
<yemharc> 아이패드로 기울고 있었는데 이런 복병이 나오는군요
<readytoact> 젠과 하이퍼V중에 고른다면
<readytoact> 좋을까요? 가 맞겠군요
<yemharc> 음........ 저라면 하이퍼v
<readytoact> yemharc: 제가 잘 몰라서요 ㅎㅎ 간단하게 비교좀
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐, 저도 그리 자세히는 몰라요
<readytoact> 하이퍼V를 추천하시는 이유가 있나요?
<yemharc> 이름이 마음에 들어서?
<readytoact> 가상머신은 뱀웨랑 버박밖에 안써봐서요
<readytoact> ...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 농담이고요
<yemharc> ㅇㅁㄴㅇㄹ;ㅣㅏㅓㅗㅓ라임니마농러하읾ㄴㅁ;니아러롱ㅁ
<readytoact> 아하- 그렇군요
<readytoact> ...
<yemharc> 아오, 크롬이 또 좀비를 낳았엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 이런
<readytoact> 램부터 늘려야겠네
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 꼭 ECC를 써야할가요
<readytoact> 플랫폼은 어떤게 안정적인가요?
<readytoact> 리눅스 vs 윈도
<yemharc> 아오 진짜 회사컴 왜이려...
<yemharc> 어느쪽이냐고 물으시면 당연히 리눅스라고 답해드리죠
<readytoact> 아하-
<yemharc> 아 여튼
<yemharc> 젠 vs 하이퍼v 에서 하이퍼v를 말한건 다른게 아니고
<yemharc> 일단 MSDN같은곳에 메뉴얼이 표함되어 있어서 처음 공부할 때
<yemharc> 개념잡기로 공부할 때 참조할 문서가 있다는 장점이 있는거죠
<yemharc> 젠도 없는건 아닌데 명확하게 어디가서 뭘로 찾으면 나온다! 정도는 아니니까요
<readytoact> 음.. 개념을 잡아야할 만큼 어려운가요? 일반 가상머신 쓰는거랑 다른가요?
<yemharc> 딱히 틀린건 없는데
<yemharc> 일단 서버 레벨에서 돌아가는건 퍼포먼스도 중요하다 보니
<yemharc> 그에 따른 설정이나 나름의 VM 최적화 기법같은게 있긴 해요
<readytoact> 히엑...
<yemharc> 하이퍼V 사용법이 문제가 아니라
<readytoact> 그냥 깔아서 되는게 아닌가보군요 ;;;
<yemharc> 예를 들면 이걸 포트포워딩/마스커레이딩을 하는데
<readytoact> 네네
<yemharc> 이 경우 ip테이블 정책을 어떻게 한다거나
<yemharc> vm에서 소켓을 뭘로 설정하면 어떤 서비스에 좀 더 효율이 좋다거나
<yemharc> 뭐 그런것들이 좀 있습니다
<readytoact> 음...
<yemharc> 막상 해보면 설정할게 '많아서' 그렇지 어려운건 없어요
<readytoact> 네트워크 설정이 어플리케이션상에서 끝나는게 아닌가봐요
<readytoact> HOST OS도 만져줘야하는군요
<yemharc> 에......그건 case by case라고 해야겠네요
<readytoact> 음 일단 일반 vm처럼 설정이 가능하긴한거죠?
<readytoact> 하아.. -_-;; 깔아볼게 없네 없어..
<yemharc> 일단 보통 터미널만 있으니 좀 틀리긴 하죠
<yemharc> 설정하는건 똑같은데 기존 PC에서 쓰는 VM형태는 아니니까요
<readytoact> -0-;; 하아아악;;;
<readytoact> 젠은 GUI로 보이던데
<readytoact> 아닌가요?
<readytoact> -_-;; 어디다 깔고 돌려보나 이걸;;
<yemharc> 아뇨아뇨 서버라는게 원래 터미널만 있으니까요
<readytoact> 아아
<yemharc> 그냥 개인공부 할땐 데탑버전에 서버프로그램들 설치하고 연습하세요
<yemharc> 사실 실무서도 요새는 vnc로 GUI툴 많이 씁니다
<readytoact> 리눅스 서버..를 말씀하시는거죠?
<yemharc> 일단은요
<yemharc> 저 윈도는 먹통이에요
<yemharc> (...)
<yemharc> 그야말로 게임이나 좀 할줄 아는 레벨.......
<readytoact> ì°¸
<readytoact> yemharc님, 한가지 더.
<yemharc> ?
<readytoact> 우분투 서버버전을 설치하고 x-window 를 올리는게 나을까요
<readytoact> 아님 데탑버전을 설치하고 불필요한 패키지를 내리는게 편한가요?
<yemharc> 공부용으로만 쓰는거면 서버+gui
<readytoact> -_-.. 일단 GUI가 관리적 용의가 절실해서
<yemharc> 평소에 쓰는 데탑인데 연습도......면 데탑+서버
<readytoact> 지금 노트북엔 우분투 설치해서 잘 쓰고 있어요
<yemharc> 용량이랑 시간따위 알바 아니다 하시면
<yemharc> 서버버전을 설치하시고
<readytoact> 음.. 삽질시간은 최소화 해야합니다
<readytoact> 바로 적용해야해서
<yemharc> phpmyadmin과 ubuntu-desktop으로 통째로 설치하세요
<readytoact> 서버를 설치하고
<yemharc> phpmyadmin설치하면 의존성 체크하면서 LAMP를 설치해주고
<readytoact> ubuntu-desktop패키를 말씀이신가요?
<yemharc> U-D는 뭐 잘 아시는 그 데탑관련 패키지 통짜이지요
<readytoact> 거기 오피스도 들어있나요 -0-
<readytoact> -_-;; 그럼 데탑까는거랑 같은거네요.
<yemharc> 일단 들어갈겁니다
<yemharc> 네
<readytoact> -_-.. 그름 데탑에서 패키지를 지워야겠군요
<readytoact> ;;;
<yemharc> 근데 이 방식으로 하실거면 서버버전에 데탑을 올리는게 좀 더 좋습니다
<readytoact> 으흠...
<yemharc> 서버용에서만 쓰는 관리툴 약간하고 커널 설정이 틀려서요
<readytoact> 음...
<yemharc> 나중에 안 귀찮으려면 서버버전에 데탑 통짜를 올리는게 더 편하죠
<readytoact> 그냥 apt-get으로 돌리면 되나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 서버깔고 업뎃 한번 하신 다음에
<yemharc> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<readytoact> x-win상에서 한글지원은 어떻게 설치해요??
<yemharc> 아 진짜 이놈의 크롬..........
<yemharc> 10.04로 설치하시나요?
<yemharc> 우분투 클래식(그놈2.x대)이라면 왼쪽 위 setting->properties->Language Support
<yemharc> 거기서 한국어 설치하시고 로그인 세션에서 왼쪽 아래에 언어선택 부분을 한국어로 바꾸시면 되고
<yemharc> 유니티라면 오른쪽 위 전원버튼(?!) 눌러서 setting->Language support
<readytoact> 아넵.. 10.04로 갈겁니다
<readytoact> -_-;; 유니티는..
<readytoact> 새로운 도전
<yemharc> 그 뒤는 마찬가지로 한국어 설치하고 로그인 세션에서 교체
<yemharc> 어....아....똑똑.... 인터넷 끊긴건 아니죠?
<grr> 계씹미다
<grr> 계십니다
<grr> 모니터 한 2개만 더 달면 참 편할거같은데... (....)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 정말
<yemharc> 이 나라서 윈도+익스 없이는 10분마다 혈압이 상승하네요
<grr> yemharc: 반대로 윈도+익스 쓰면 다되요 (...)
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<grr> imsu: ni hao\
<yemharc> 아오 이건 또 뭐옄ㅋ
<yemharc> 페어링은 됐는데 연결은 안시켜준다니 이게 무슨 말이옼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잉
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안드로이드조차도 "그거 리붓하면 댐 ㅇㅇ" 라니
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 여튼 AX가 많이 필요한 상황이라 윈도로 전환합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<yemharc> 기술이라는건
<yemharc> 처음 쓰는 사람은 무조건 삽질을 하게 만드는 재주가 있습니다.
<yemharc> 이것이 지식을 유전으로 전수하지 못한 인류의 고육지책
<grr> 인류를 그렇게 삽을 대대로 물려주게되고...
<yemharc> grr: 지금
<yemharc> 블루투스 페어링은 되는데 연결이 안되는 희안한 상황인데
<yemharc> 찾아보니 안드로이드 버그라는 말이 참 많아요
<yemharc> 저는 제가 일으킨 문제는 넘어갈 수 있어요. 하지만 남이 저지른 일에 발목 잡히는건 참을 수 없엇!!
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 하이버브이
<drake_kr2> 아우
<drake_kr> gui를 깔든말든.. -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 제 case : gui를 깔았다 -> terminal / gui를 안 깔았다 -> fbterm
<drake_kr> 리눅스를 사용하는데 마우스는 사치!
<yemharc> drake_kr: 사람은 사치도 부릴 줄 알아야 합니다
<drake_kr> 사치를 부릴거면 윈도우 쓰면 되죠
<drake_kr> 맥쪽은 이런게 있습니다.. 고민 해결됨 http://www.mostbuying.com/cheap-discount-HDMI--USB-Host-Adapter-for-iPad-2iPadiPhone-4iPod-Touch-4---White-Adapters--Cables-020113-online-shopping_g20113.html?pro=SAS
<yemharc> 오오 저 휘황찬란한 가격들
<yemharc> 그러고 보니까
<yemharc> 아이폰 관련 사회현상 연구 권위자인 모 박사(이름 까먹..)가 말하기를
<yemharc> 아이폰이 베터리 일체형인 이유는 다른게 아니라
<yemharc> 애플 가격 정책상, 베터리 별매를 시작하면 가격이 $400이 되기 때문이라고 하는군요
<drake_kr> 근데 사실
<drake_kr> 어제도 얘기했지만 배터리 하나로 5일을 가는데
<drake_kr> 안드로이드에서 자꾸 멀티태스킹 가지고 디스 거니까
<yemharc> 그건 탈옥하는 범죄자나 그렇죠
<yemharc> 일반인은 하루 세끼 먹어야 한다구요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴㄴㄴㄴㄴㄴ 첨 나올땐 3gs도 3일은 갔다구요
<drake_kr> 근데 멀티태스킹 하니까 하루밖에 안 가고..
<drake_kr> 그러니까 빳데리 가지고 디스 걸리고 ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> 그나저나 아이폰5 액정사이즈 어찌되려나요
<yemharc> 3.5 아니면 4.7이 될건데
<drake_kr> 딱 지금 사이즈가 좋은데..
<yemharc> 아니면 이번에도 상상을 초월하는 뭔가를 보여주려나
<drake_kr> 아마 사이즈는 안 바뀌겠죠
<drake_kr> 혹은 폴더라던가(...)
<yemharc> 사이즈때문에 말들이 많아서요
<bluedusk> 접을수 있게 22인치 와이드로..
<bluedusk> =_=
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 슬슬 화나네
<yemharc> paired but not connected
<drake_kr> 개인적으로 draco님이 24일날 참석을 좀 하셨음 좋것는디
<yemharc> 드라코님은 왜요?
<bluedusk> hacking_u, 대학생은 좋겠네요
<bluedusk> 이시간에 일어나도 되고
<drake_kr> draco님이 절 낚은 후 사라져 버리셨음
<bluedusk> 장가가셨잖아요
<bluedusk> 이번에 형수님 임신하셨다던데
<bluedusk> 아 빨간모자 패키지 관리 그지같네 진짜..ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 빨간모자 패키지가 왜염
<bluedusk> 우분투는 저장소만 추가해서 apt-get install 하면 돼는데
<bluedusk> 뻘건모자는 지네들 제품 등록안하면 저장소 등록조차 안되고
<bluedusk> 센트나 다른 rpm 저장소 등록해서 업글할라고 해도 의존성 에러나 뱉어내고
<yemharc> 안드로이드도 거지같아요 -_-
<bluedusk> yemharc, 빨간모자랑 바꿀까요?
<yemharc> 안드로이드보단 나을거 같아요
<yemharc> 빨간모자는 수작 좀 부리면 분투로 갈아치울수 있으니......
<drake_kr> 흠 전 '기본적으로는' 윈도우 유저..
<yemharc> paried but not connected <- 이 문제는 '안드로이드'에서만 발생합니다
<bluedusk> 분투로 갈아치우다니 무슨
<imsu> drake_kr: 노트북 도둑 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 내 노트북 숨겨놨어 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bluedusk: 배보다 배꼽이 커져서 그렇지 갈아치울 수는 있어요
<imsu> drake_kr: 어떻게 하면 제 마음속에도 노트북을 없앨 수 있죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 갈아치운다는게 무슨뜻인데요?
<yemharc> 다만 그야말로 x삽질이 되겠죠
<drake_kr> 야 어제 너 술 많이 먹지도 않았잖아
<yemharc> 시스템 구조 갈아치우고 폴더구조 분투랑 같이 새로 만들어 설정하고 설정파일 옮기고 설정 고치고 새로운 패키지 깔고, 그 전에 apt-get 컴파일하고 등등....
<yemharc> ..근데 이리되면 딱 봐도 견적이 나오죠
<yemharc> 잘 감이 안오시면 linux from scratch를 생각해주세요
<bluedusk> 역시
<bluedusk> 여기 채널에선 나만 정상인듯
<bluedusk> ..........
<yemharc> 저도 정상인인데 지금 좀 까칠합니다.
<yemharc> 어지간한 툴체인들 다 CC로 설치하고 분투 이미지 만들어 올리고 삽질 다 하고
<yemharc> BT 키보드가 왔는데 연결이 안되요 (.....)
<drake_kr> 변태키보드라니
<yemharc> 근데 이 문제가 작년 3월부터 제기가 되고 있는데
<yemharc> 여전히 그래요
<imsu> drake_kr: 집에 가려고 급하게 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> bluedusk: 못 뵈었군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 올 때쯤 가셨다고 하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 괜찮아요 전 ..
<bluedusk> 회사에서..
<bluedusk> ..........
<imsu> yemharc: 이맥스에서 한글 쓸 때 우분투는 괜찮은거 같은데 xp 에서 한글이 한박자 늦게 나오잖아요 어떻게 해결합니깡? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 포기하시면 됩니다.
<imsu> 젠장
<imsu> 안써!!
<yemharc> IME의 문제여서 윈도 해결법은 모릅니다
<imsu> 우분투는 잘 되던데 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 제길슨
<imsu> drake_kr: 고무가 느껴져요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 부드럽지 않아 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 딱딱해 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 아 노트북대신 키보드 훔쳐올걸그랬나 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<bluedusk> 저도 키보드
<bluedusk> imsu, 헐 이맥스도 쓰다니 역시 굇수는 틀리군요
<bluedusk> 전 gedit 밖에 못쓰는데
<imsu> bluedusk: 헐~~ irc 가 전붑니다 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> yemharc: libre 다운중이어유 ㅋㅋ 감사 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> :)
<bluedusk> 이맥스로 아얄씨도 하시는군요.. 뭐 별걸 다 한다는 소문은 들어지만..
<imsu> 위키에 있길래 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 이맥스는 운영체제입니다. 커널이 없을 뿐이에요 :(
<imsu> 설정은 yemharc 님께 부탁합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: irc 이거 줄바꿈 수정해주삼 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ?
<imsu> 몇 자 안되었는데 줄바꿈됨
<minitialk> w
<bluedusk> w
<minitialk> hi
<DarkCircle> 이맥스는 운영체제입니다 <- 캐공감 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 괴물이맥스 ㄱ-
<drake_kr> 아
<bluedusk> 굇수이맥스
<drake_kr> 약속이 취소가 되었다..
<imsu> 전 잠자는 사자의 콧털을 건드리는 생쥐도 안됩니다 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 이맥스를 OS라고 부르지 않는 이유는 단지 커널이 없기 떄문이다.
<yemharc> grr: 그리고 스톨만은 아직 HURD를 포기하지 않았습니다.
<bluedusk> ...........
<bluedusk> 그럼 운영체제부팅후 파일편집하기 위헤 커널이 없는 운영체제를 띄우는격이군요
<imsu> grr: 짱개님 이맥스 커널 부탁드림 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아우 내가 미쳐
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 파일편집기라니 떽
<yemharc> 블루투스 기능 멀쩡히 있는 기기에 블루투스 붙이려고
<yemharc> 블루투스 검색&연결 프로그램을 짜야 한다니
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 엎친데 덮친격인가요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ...
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 파일 편집기 아닌가요.. 전 파일 편집할때 쓰는걸로 알고 있...;
<imsu> bluedusk: 저에겐 irc 전용 채틍 프로그램입니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 채팅
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> xchat이면 충분하지 않나요?
<drake_kr> imsu: 뭔가 있어보이는 두가지를 섭렵
<imsu> 이거 빼곤 쓸게 없음 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 제꺼 xchat은 이런것도 되는데 http://temp.crois.net/~insainty/screenshot/2011-09-19_Desktop_1316409303.jpg
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ 스크린샷 보여주기!!
<imsu> 아~~ 설정해주기 귀찮 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 우와듀얼이다
<drake_kr> (하지만 난 트리플)
<imsu> 왜그래요 모니터 세개 쓰는사람이 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 여기 회사라.;; 놋북이랑 모니터 하나박에 없..;
<drake_kr> 쿼드쓰고싶어요 엉엉
<imsu> 하여간에~ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저도 집에가면
<drake_kr> imsu yemharc 우리집에 금송아지 있는거 보셨죠?
<imsu> 수업 준비해야하는데 내가 뭔짓이람 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 금송하지?
<imsu> 모름 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 칫
<imsu> 본기억 없음 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 헐 수업준비도 하나요?
<bluedusk> 역시 굇수님들은 다르군요..;
<imsu> 빨간머리로 염색한 곰은 보았음 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 이멕으로 아얄씨를 하지 않나..;
<drake_kr> 그럼 나도 수업준비할래
<imsu> ㅜ.ㅜ;
<yemharc> ...
<imsu> drake_kr: 붕어찜 준비하삼 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이맥스로 irc를 함으로써 웬지 있어보이도록 한다..
<imsu> 칫
<drake_kr> 일반인이 보았을때 터미널은 우월한것
<drake_kr> 개발자가 보았을때 '터미널 따위야 뭐..' 라고 하지만 emacs를 보고 경악
<bluedusk> 오오
<drake_kr> 하지만 그는 선생님이었슴미다
<bluedusk> vim 만쉐
<drake_kr> emacs안에 vim이 들어갈수 있지 않나? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님 이번만 ~~~ (재섭서 ) ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이렇게 보인다는거죠? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 옆집아저씨가 향어 한마리 주지 않으려나
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 제가 전에 그래서 윈도우 메니저를 dwm 을 쓴적이 있긴 한데
<bluedusk> 결론은 일반인이 군바리 보는 시각이랑 비슷한듯 ...
<drake_kr> "왜 아직도 도스 써?"
<imsu> 도스는 mame 돌릴때만 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일단 irc는 내려놓겠습니다 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 잉
<imsu> 내려 놓는다니요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 이 뭐 병......
<yemharc> 넥S는 HID 프로파일이 없군요 (......)
<yemharc> 드라이버(..)가 없는데 안돌아간다고 갈구고 있던거였 orz
<drake_kr> -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> yemharc: 궁금한게 있슴미다
<readytoact> 흠
<readytoact> 오늘은 yemharc님이 대세군요
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 오케이
<drake_kr> readytoact: 궁금한게 있슴미다
<readytoact> ;;;;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> hyper-V 리눅스용은 없나.. 짭-
<drake_kr> malloc으로 메모리 할당을 한다고 치면
<drake_kr> 그게 "야이 os 샛퀴야 나 메모리좀 쓸테니 할당점"하고 말하는건가요
<yemharc> 읭?
<yemharc> 아 drake_kr 네 뭐가 궁금하신가요?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ 그러니까 저 아주 완전 개념을 못 잡고 있었어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> malloc으로 메모리할당을 하잖아요
<readytoact> yemharc: -_-ㅋ hyper-v는 윈도 전용이네요
<drake_kr> c++이나 java의 경우 new고..
<yemharc> readytoact: 그야 윈도08서버 기반이니까요
<readytoact> 쳇
<yemharc> drake_kr: C의 malloc 말하시는거죠?
<readytoact> -_-.. 뭐 그딴
<drake_kr> 예입
<drake_kr> 그게 한마디로 말하면 "야이 os 샛퀴야 나 메모리좀 쓸랑게 할당점 빨리~" 인가요?
<yemharc> 음......이걸 어떻게 간단히 설명한다...
<yemharc> 잠깐 주저리좀 할게요
<yemharc> malloc던 kmalloc던 일단 넘겨받는 주소는 vm주소값인데 페이징을 통해서 pm하고 매핑
<yemharc> kmalloc는 커널함수니 0~895던가 6이던가 여튼 M단위 물리 영역에만 매핑되고
<yemharc> malloc는 유저 모드에서 돌아가는데 페이징때 실제 매핑되는 영역은 커널 영역을 제외한 부분 모두를 랜덤으로 사용...
<yemharc> 그럼 여기서 kmalloc를 빼고 정리를 하면....
<yemharc> "니 밑천 빼고 다 내꺼"
<imsu> drake_kr: 메모리 건들면 죽는다!! 이런거 아닌가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 그건 os 단계 영역이잖아요
<yemharc> 음....감이 잘 안오시나요?
<drake_kr> 그니까 제가 말씀드리는거능
<drake_kr> malloc이 무슨짓을 하냐면
<drake_kr> "os야 내게 메모리좀 다오" 라는거 아니냐는거죠
<yemharc> 네 메모리좀 다오...는 맞는데
<yemharc> 그건 배열도 마찬가지 일을 하죠
<drake_kr> 네 그렇죠
<yemharc> 사실 배열뿐 아니라 다들 그렇긴 한데
<yemharc> 이게 차이점이 뭐냐 하면
<yemharc> 일반 변수들은 일용직 노동자에요
<yemharc> 그때그때 입에 풀칠할 메모리만 받아가면 만족을 해요
<yemharc> 배열은 기업이에요. a~z까지 자기가 쓸 만큼을 미리 결제를 해 두죠
<yemharc> 근데 malloc는 전문용어(?)로 "동적 메모리 할당"을 받아가죠
<drake_kr> 네 그렇죠..
<yemharc> 이게 뭔 말이냐 하면 "내가 필요한 만큼 제한없이 쓰겠다"인데
<drake_kr> 그러니까 malloc는 뭐 쉽게 말하자면
<yemharc> 거기서 kmalloc가 또 버티고 있으니까
<yemharc> 얘들은 쉽게 말해서 조폭이고
<yemharc> malloc는 메모리를 요청하는데 "형님 밑천 빼고 다 내주쇼"
<bluedusk> readytoact, 리눅에서 가성머신 찾을꺼면 kvm 찾아보세요
<yemharc> 가 되지 않겠습니까?
<readytoact> bluedusk: 감사합니다. 여기 좋은 문서를 찾았어요
<readytoact> http://ki-it.or.kr/paper/paper_09_04/9%EA%B6%8C4%ED%98%B8/%EB%A6%AC%EB%88%85%EC%8A%A4%20%EA%B8%B0%EB%B0%98%20%EC%98%A4%ED%94%88%20%EC%86%8C%EC%8A%A4%20%EC%84%9C%EB%B2%84%20%EA%B0%80%EC%83%81%ED%99%94%20%EA%B8%B0%EC%88%A0%20%EB%B9%84%EA%B5%90.pdf
<readytoact> 흥미롭네요
<drake_kr> 긍게 동적으로 배열 할당을 하는거.. 뭐 그런거 아닌가요?
<readytoact> 효율은 전 가상화가 더 낫겠죠?
<bluedusk> 설마
<yemharc> drake_kr: 아뇨 그러니까 그 부분이 좀... 미묘하게 틀린 느낌이에요
<bluedusk> 이거 박사 논문인가요?
<bluedusk> -_-?
<yemharc> 사람이 인지하는 레벨에선 차이가 없는거나 마찬가지긴 한데
<drake_kr> 음.. 그걸 물어보는거이
<drake_kr> 강좌 작성하는중에 갑자기 이해가 안되는 부분이 생긴거라 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> readytoact, 우분투에서 하실꺼면
<bluedusk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<yemharc> 음
<bluedusk> 여기 문서 보시면 도움좀 되실듯
<yemharc> 배열은
<grr> drake_kr: 메모리 할당을 실제로 어떤방식으로 주냐 이런거요?
<drake_kr> 아니아니
<yemharc> 한번 크기가 정해진 뒤에 넘치면 버퍼 오버플이 일어나죠?
<drake_kr> 지금 강좌에서는
<readytoact> bluedusk: 아 감사합니다.
<readytoact> +_+
<drake_kr> "포인터 == 주소값" <- 이거고
<readytoact> 근데 virtualbox가 전가상화라니
<drake_kr> "malloc는 os한테 메모리를 달라고 하는 명령" 이렇게 하려고 하는데
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 사실 그렇게만 적으셔도 별 문제 없지 않나요?
<yemharc> 개념잡기 강좌인데 그 이상 설명해도 ......
<drake_kr> 프로그래밍에 처음 다가가는 사람한테 그렇게 설명을 해도 물론 나중에 찾아보기는 하겠지만 원래 개념하고 상이하면 웬지 내가 잘못 가르쳐서 패닉을 주지 않을까 하는 생각에서에요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그럼 제가 말한 비유가 그럭저럭 괜찮지 않을까요...
<yemharc> 배열은 기업 -> 쓸만큼만 예약하고 넘치면 에러
<yemharc> malloc은 조폭 -> 커널영역 빼고 다 내꺼
<yemharc> 그래서 : malloc 쓸땐 좀 조심하고 예외처리 해둬라
<drake_kr> 짱짱
<yemharc> 정도?
<yemharc> 아, 배열도 하긴 해야겠네요
<yemharc> BoF는 뻘이 아니니
<grr> 포인터 == 논리 주소값
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 역시 굇수들
<yemharc> 사실
<yemharc> 진짜 고질라는 저기 grr(크르르)님이십니다
<drake_kr> bluedusk: (속마음 : 에이 하수들)
<yemharc> 아 근데......
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 전 프로그래밍 하나도 몰라요
<bluedusk> ........
<yemharc> hid profile 작성해 보신 분 계신가요 (......)
<bluedusk> 아 이거 가상화 진짜 자잘하게 손가는게 많네
<bluedusk> -_-
<drake_kr> ... device driver라니 제 블로그에 usb 드라이버 작성법
<yemharc> drake_kr: 디바이스인줄 알았는데
<drake_kr> 있슴미다
<yemharc> profile은 또 다른거 같더라구요....
<grr> 전 몰라요 무서워요
<yemharc> grr: 쓰레드가 꼬이는 저주에 걸리리랏!
<grr> kmalloc 크게 잡으면 솟되요. 메모리 모자라거나 단편화  되면 하염없이 메모리 기다리긔..
<yemharc> 거기서 혜성처럼 등장하는 MagicSysRq !!
<drake_kr> 으악
<yemharc> 그리고 [장비야다시가자]
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> olc센터에서 전화왔습니다
<drake_kr> 제 주소를 물어보는군요
<yemharc> 읭
<drake_kr> malloc을 보내려 하는듯 합니다
<readytoact> 전 개뿔도 몰라요
<bluedusk> http://www.ilovepc.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=hardware&wr_id=1086&sfl=&stx=&spt=0&page=0 이거 참 좋을거 같긴한데 vga가 ati라 우붕투 깔면 진짜..=_=
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> apu 나름 잘 돌고 괜찮습니다.
<yemharc> 제껀 좀 오래된(?) 브론조이긴 합니다만
<grr> 작업좀하러
<yemharc> 그래도 '그래픽카드 다운' 정도의 성능은 보여주더군요
<grr> ㅌㅌ/
<yemharc> 다만 넷북이라 전체적으로 좀 느리긴 해요
<bluedusk> yemharc, 그래픽 드라이버 잡을떄 토 안나오나요? 하도 포럼에서 ati로 뭐 좀 하려면
<bluedusk> 머리털 빠진다는 글을 많이봐서..;
<yemharc> 애초에 CPU통합이라 별로 상관없어요
<yemharc> 그리고 카탈리스트 설치하면 다 돌아가구요
<Ben5_Hadoop> POSIX 로 어느 프로세스의 쓰레드 개수나 정보를 보는게 가능할까요?
<yemharc> 엥...
<yemharc> 딱히 posix 아니라도 별 상관 없지 않나요...
<drake_kr> 엥...
<bluedusk> 엥...
<bluedusk> 모르는 소리다
<bluedusk> ㅌㅌ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 근데 왜 olc에서 나한테 malloc을 보내는거지..
<yemharc> 아니 뭐, 그냥 상식(?)적으로
<Ben5_Hadoop> 그냥
<Ben5_Hadoop> shell script 작성중인데
<yemharc> 윈도 태스크 매니저만 봐도 딱히 posix는 아니지만 애들 뭐 돌아가고 뭐 하는지는 보이니까요
<drake_kr> shell script라면 *nix의 shell script임미까
<Ben5_Hadoop> 아 네...
<drake_kr> posix와는 관계없이 /proc에서 값을 읽어오는 수준일건디유
<Ben5_Hadoop> centos 에서 bash 쉘로 작성하고있어요
<drake_kr> top같은걸 구현하려 하시는듯?
<bluedusk> 쉘스크립을 작성중이라니..ㄷㄷ
<Ben5_Hadoop> 구현하기엔 실력이...;;
<Ben5_Hadoop> 혹시 제가 모르는 명령어같은게 있나해서요
<drake_kr> 프로세스의 쓰레드 갯수나 정보를 top에서 보는게 아닌가요
<Ben5_Hadoop> top에서 쓰레드도 보여주나요?
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 일단 cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bluedusk> ps -eLF 하면 쓰레드 관련된것도 보인다는데
<bluedusk> 어느게 쓰레드인지는 모르겟네요
<bluedusk> .........
<yemharc> 우어....간만에 힘든 문제다 진짜..
<yemharc> 구글링 한시간만에 실마리가 잡혔.....
<drake_kr> 흠.. 리눅스에서는 쓰레드 프로그래밍이 윈도우랑 달라서..
<drake_kr> 생각해보니 리눅스에서 쓰레드 처리를 안 해봤네요 제가 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> drake_kr: 보통 그런거 하고 있는쪽이 이상한겁니다 절대로!!
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 olc센터에서 뭔가 준댑니다
<drake_kr> 하드 받을 사람이 없어서 질문 많이 했던 제게 준다고 합니다
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 마침 딱 필요한게......
<bluedusk> 잘쓰겠습니다.
<bluedusk> (__)
<drake_kr> 오호라?
<Ben5_Hadoop> 아까 쓰레드에 관한정보는
<Ben5_Hadoop> bludedusk 님처럼 ps -eLf | grep #process
<Ben5_Hadoop> 이런 식으로 하면 되네요
<Ben5_Hadoop> 아니면 pstack #process
<Ben5_Hadoop> 라는것도 있고요
<drake_kr> 흠
<grr>  /_\
<drake_kr> git가 뭐가 좋은겨
<imsu> drake_kr: 오늘 집에 계십니까?
<drake_kr> 그럴라구
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그럼 도둑맞은 놋북 찾으러 갈게요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 미러링이 된다는게 장점이죠
<bluedusk> imsu, 저에게 기증을
<imsu> bluedusk: 전 재산을 기증하라는 이;; 파렴치한 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 가진것을 전부 나눠주는 바람직한
<yemharc> 후우
<Seony> imsu: 놋북 도둑 맞았어?
<yemharc> 아니 왜 스맛폰이 용량이 없다고 비명을 질러 ;ㅁ;
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하십니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 하이 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 도둑 맞은게 아니라 놀러갔다가 놓고 왔어요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<imsu> 젠장
<drake_kr> 제가 훔쳤습니다
<imsu> 더 문제는 제가 놋북을 안가지고 온 사실도 몰랐다는거 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 가게에 노트북 하나 남는 거 있는데... 소니 바이오 17인치
<imsu> Seony: 택배 택배 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 열라 무거워
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 배송비가 더 나오나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내 생각엔 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 배송비가 얼마나 나오죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 돈 10만원이면 딱 좋은데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내 예상인데, 적어도 200불에서 300불 나오지 싶은데
<imsu> Seony: 필요없음 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 비타민 3통만 보내도 40불이야 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<imsu> 켁
<drake_kr> z117이라니 당연히 받아야지 imsu
<imsu> 그래요?
<imsu> 좋은겁니까? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> DHL 가격 -0-
<DarkCircle> ...
<imsu> 200 불까지는 참겠는데
<imsu> 300 불이면 50마넌 이잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아닌가 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아.. 무겁다니 z117은 아니겠군요
<Seony> 모델은 모르겠어요.
<Seony> 내일 가서 봐야지
<drake_kr> imsu: http://tpholic.com/xe/4989580 요거이 z117임
<imsu> Seony: 배로 보내도 배송비가 그렇게 나옵니깡? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 근데 노트북이 커서 그런가, 하드드라이브가 두개 장착돼 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 배는 한달 걸릴껄
<imsu> 시간은 상관없는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 배송비 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 굽신굽신 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내 사촌이 지금 하와이 놀러왔는데 12월달에 돌아가거든. 그때까지 멀쩡하면 그편에 보내줄께 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오~~~~~~
<imsu> 감사합니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오오
<imsu> 무료 수학 문제 풀이권 하나 증정 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 님 득템 하시다니
<Seony> 근데 충전기가 없어
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헐
<imsu> 충전기 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 지금 쓰던놋북은 기증을 굽신굽신
<Seony> universal charger 하나 사.
<Seony> imsu: 근데 오래된 놋북이야. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 가지고 놀 pc 하나 필요해서요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아.... 글쿤
<drake_kr> 마루타 pc가 되겠군?
<imsu> 네
<imsu>  ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아니면 학원에 그냥 비치해 놓던가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 바이오 티쳐임 요래 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 임수 있다가 오면 흰쌀밥에 고깃국 먹여야지
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> 고깃국 +__+
<imsu> drake_kr: 보리도 추가여
<imsu> 방귀 뀌어 버리게 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오픈소스는 알지?
<imsu> 네?
<imsu> 멀요?
<drake_kr> 보리 추가는 알아서 조리하세요
<drake_kr> 주는대로 처묵
<imsu> 아 사용자의 건의를 무시하는 악던 오픈소스 프로젝트네
<imsu> 악덕
<drake_kr> 싫음 말던가
<yemharc> 어우
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 마루타 스맛폰을 만들었는데
<imsu> 암튼 전이만 로그아웃 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 정작 키보드 인식이 안되고 있......
<yemharc> orz
<yemharc> 바로 옆 회사 아이폰은 종류별로 모여서 '나도나도' 하고 있건만 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 흠
<yemharc> 일단 안드로이드 빌드(.......)중입니다
<drake_kr> yemharc씨는 안드로이드용 게임을 빌드하지만 정작 자신도 iOS쪽으로 끌리는건가요
<yemharc> 아니 이건 뭐
<yemharc> 말이 리눅스지 리눅스가 아녀요
<yemharc> 안그래도 지저분한 nix계열 트리구조를 더 지저분하게 어질러놨엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 구글 모토
<drake_kr> '일단 어질르고 보자 뒷수습은 누군가 하겠지'
<yemharc> 근데 아이폰은 아이폰대로 좀 답답하고
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋ
<drake_kr> 일단 구글 회사 분위기는..
<drake_kr> 에릭슈미트도 회사 늦게 가면 자리 뺏겨요
<yemharc> "지르고 보자"
<drake_kr> 앉고보자 <-
<yemharc> 헐 CEO가 뭐 대수라고
<yemharc> 접대나 하고 다니는 주제에 늦게오기까지 하면 당연히 ㅈ서서 일해야죠
<yemharc> ....
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 허나 우리나라는 자기 자리도 비켜주고 무선키보드 들고 일할 기세
<yemharc> (...)
<drake_kr> 아 정말 한국 빼고 다른 대부분의 나라에서는 개발자가 우대받는데..
<drake_kr> 아무래도 일반인들에게는 닷컴 거품의 영향이 크겠죠
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사실
<yemharc> 구글도 닷컴기업 (...)
<yemharc> 구글 뭔지도 모르다가 안드로이드 덕에 알게 된 사람들은
<yemharc> 유서깊은 기업인줄 알더군요
<drake_kr> 한국의 닷컴거품여
<yemharc> drake_kr: 네, 구글 얘기가 나온건 터진 거품과 물방울이 된 거품의 차이
<Seony> yemharc: 반대로 IBM은 IBM 컴퓨터나 만들어서 파는 업체인줄 알더군요... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사실 IBM은 미래예지 기업
<yemharc> "포츈텔러라 불러다오"
<drake_kr> ibm 창립자가 사실은 농부이지 않았나요
<Seony> 뭐 전직이야 어찌됐든... 삼성은 쌀가게에서 시작했잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> cj는 설탕가게?
<yemharc> 아범이 100년 넘은 기업이군요
<drake_kr> 150년쯤 되어가지 않던가요
<Seony> IBM이 가진 특허 갯수만 해도 어마어마한데, 아마 IBM이 썬을 인수했으면 솔라리스 엄청 밀어줬을수도... 아니면 도로 AIX에 밀려 찬밥 됐던가...
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 근데 사실 ibm에서 인수할만한 상황은 아니었던듯..
<drake_kr> 자산가치로 따지자면 어마어마하겠지만 현금이 없지 않던가요
<Seony> 네. 그냥 인수를 할 수도 있다는 말만 나온 정도였어요
<drake_kr> 아 ibm은 1924년 설립됐군요.. 100년 아직 안됐네
<drake_kr> ... USB 선풍기까지야 뭐 그런가보다 하는데..
<drake_kr> USB 냉장고 뭐여 이거
<yemharc> 전력수급이 되요?.....
<drake_kr> USB 어항
<drake_kr> 아오
<drake_kr> (원리가 뭐지)
<drake_kr> http://okgosu.tistory.com/120
<drake_kr> http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/pcs/minifridge-case-mod-166541.php
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ
<grr> drake_kr: 펠티어임 그거
<grr> drake_kr: 낱개로 사도 한 만오천원 할려나 펠티어가...
<drake_kr> 오옹
<grr> 약 5도 ~ 65도 까지 커버될꺼에요 usb 볼트면
<grr> 그거 내가 cpu에 다이렉트로 달아보려다가
<grr> 이슬 맺히는거보고 말았어요
<yemharc> grr: 힘들어요
<yemharc> 이제 안드로이드 커널까지 뒤져야 할 판이에요.....
<grr> yemharc: 힐!
<yemharc> 키보드 하나 써보자고 이 뭐.....
<grr> 박카스 닝겔 맞으시고, 잠은행 가서 잠 대출 하시고 ㄱㄱ
<grr> yemharc: 옛말에 이런 명언이 있어요. "포기하면 편해요" (...)
<drake_kr> grr: 오호라 http://bbs.danawa.com/view.php?board=28&seq=1705984&page=&site=
<drake_kr> 수증기가 바로 얼음이 될정도라니..
<grr> drake_kr: 레알 pc 5v 있죠? 그거만 꽂아도 반대쪽에 성애가 맺혀요
<grr> 끄는순간 급격하게 물이되구요 ㅡㅡ
<grr> 반대쪽에 쿨러가 짱짱할 수록 더 온도 격차가 커져요
<grr> 고로 CPU FAN하나 달아주면 극을 볼 수 있죠 -_-;
<readytoact1> 배포본중에
<readytoact1> amd64가 64비트용인가요??
<drake_kr> 48비트용?
<drake_kr> (매우 정확하게는 48비트지만) 64비트용이죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ............내가 미친게지
<yemharc> 겔스2 소스 받아다가 HID를 떼네서 컴파일해서 올려서......
<yemharc> .........걍 때려칠까
<drake_kr> 아직 술이 덜 깼어요?
<yemharc> 아깝잖아요 키보드 ;ㅁ;
<grr> yemharc: 포기하면 편해요 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 여기까지 와서 무릎꿇을 순 없닷!
<readytoact1> 짭.. 제온 쿼드라서
<readytoact1> 64비트 지원할 줄 알았더니
<readytoact1> -_-...
<readytoact1> 진자 구닥다린가
<drake_kr> ia64?
<drake_kr> ia64와 amd64는 다른겁니다
<nexusz99> 아.. apt 에서 cups 업데이트하다가 컴퓨터껐더니 x-windows가 맛가고 아에 시스템이 맛갔어요ㅕ..ㅠㅠ.ㅠ.
<drake_kr> 오옹..
<nexusz99> 하....
<nexusz99> 돌겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그럼 apt-get remove xorg-*
<nexusz99> 이더넷도 안열리고 ssh도 안열려서 IDC놀러왔네요.ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ
<nexusz99> 는 학교 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ... 그래서 제가 지금 리눅스를 콘솔 only로 이용중입니다..
<nexusz99> xorg 다 지우면 xwindows 없어지는건가요
<drake_kr> 넵
<nexusz99> 과감히 지우는중이에요...에휴ㅜ.ㅁㄴ아러민ㅇ라머ㅣㄴㅇㄹ
<drake_kr> 어?
<readytoact1> drake_kr: 아 그런가요?
<readytoact1> 그럼 64bit는 어디서 다운받나요?
<drake_kr> 제온이 ia64인지 확인하셔야지요
<readytoact1> 이런..
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 근데 포럼에
<readytoact1> amd64라고 나와있네요?
<drake_kr> 근데.. ia64는 ubuntu에서 drop했다고 합니다..
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ.. 결국 못쓰는거군요
<readytoact1> 췌엣
<drake_kr> 아니 cpu가 제온이라면서요
<drake_kr> cpu가 ia64라면 일반 윈도우도 설치가 안 됩니다
<readytoact1> drake_kr: 기증받은건데
<readytoact1> ... xp가 설치되어 있었...
<readytoact1> 쿨럭
<drake_kr> 아 그럼 ia64는 아니겠네요
<drake_kr> ia64가 아니라면 amd64로 설치하면 됩니다.
<readytoact1> 그믄
<readytoact1> 걍 32비트 깔아야겠네요
<readytoact1> 쯔읍..
<readytoact1> -_-.. ECC 2700 메모리 구하기가
<readytoact1> 좀 그지같네요
<readytoact1> 값도 비싸고
<readytoact1> 그냥 일반 램 쓰까봐요
<readytoact1> 일반 2700도 구하기 어려운 마당에;;;
<readytoact1> ㅣㅣㅣ
<readytoact1> drake_kr: 근데 커널 어쩌구 하면서
<readytoact1> 에러가/.. 설치가 진행이 안됨다
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 그 제온이 ㅄ인가 보군요
<readytoact1> -0-;;;
<readytoact1> 이런 ㅂㅅ..
<readytoact1> 다시한번 해바오갸쎄네요
<drake_kr> 메모리를 4G 이상 쓰실게 아니라면 걍 32비트로 쓰셔도 될겁니다
<readytoact1> -_-.. 4G를 희망하며
<readytoact1> kvm돌릴라면
<readytoact1> kvm기반으로 서버를 2~3정도 돌리려고요
<drake_kr> ...
<readytoact1> 걍..2G로 쓸까바요
<readytoact1> 음.. 지금 64비트 부팅중이에
<drake_kr> 제온이면 또 소음이 엄청 클텐데..
<readytoact1> x86-64 CPU가 요구되는데
<readytoact1> i686 씨퓨래요
<readytoact1> -_-;;;
<drake_kr> 꼭 필요한거라면 요즘나온 저가의 cpu와 보드를 구매하는걸 추천합니다..
<readytoact1> 32맞고만
<readytoact1> -_-;;;
<readytoact1> 아뇨 뭐
<readytoact1> 그냥 서버에 kvm올릴라다보니
<readytoact1> 서버는 놀고..
<drake_kr> 흠..
<readytoact1> 시간은 없지만 삽질은 해보고 싶고
<drake_kr> 지금 사용하는 컴터로 작업하는게 더 빠르지 않으려나요
<readytoact1> 저요?
<readytoact1> 지금 이놈은
<drake_kr> 네
<readytoact1> x41인데요
<readytoact1> ...
<drake_kr> 보통 서버컴퓨터에 대해서 환상을 많이 갖고들 계시는데..
<readytoact1> x41에 메모리만 1.5...
<readytoact1> 뭐 환상이라기보담
<drake_kr> 오래 돌릴 수 있도록 설계된거라 오히려 성능은 더 떨어질 수 있지요
<readytoact1> 네 그거랑
<readytoact1> 서버랙마운트형이라
<readytoact1> -_-.. 사무실 발밑에 두거나 책상에 세워두긴 좀 커서
<drake_kr> 그럼 supermicro인가..
<readytoact1> IDC에 넣을가...
<readytoact1> 아니.. 얜 또 왜 안올라와...
<nexusz99> 아 디비백업하고 다시 설치해야겠어요..ㅠㅠ
<nexusz99> home 보존하면서 재설치할순없나... 맨처음에설치할떄 /에 다 박아버렸는데..ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> home 용량이 얼마나 돼요?
<nexusz99> 130 기가정도요.
<drake_kr> ... 30G정도까지는 스토리지를 빌려드릴수 있긴한데 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어우........
<nexusz99> 하 그냥 외장하드에 백업했다가 다시 해야겠네요... 나중에 유저 만들때 덮어씌어지진않겠지..ㅠㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 전 집에 홈서버 7시리즈 돌리고 있는데
<bluedusk> 전기세가 겁나 착해서 만족스러움..
<bluedusk> ~_~
<drake_kr> 오옹
<nexusz99> 아흐..ㅠㅠ apt 하나 했다가 강종한게 이렇게 크리가 클줄이야.ㅠ.ㅠ 망할 ㅕㅔㄴ
<nexusz99> cups
<drake_kr> 전 이미 모니터가 3개인 상태라 전기세는 신경안ㅆ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 드라이버 빌드 시작합니다.......
<yemharc> 근데 이거 생각해 보니
<yemharc> 드라이버를 패치로 넣은 다음 통째로 다시 빌드해야 할거 같은..........
<bluedusk> 그거 패키지 깨졌을때 어케 복구 하는게 있긴 하던데
<yemharc> apt-get install -f
<bluedusk> 전 500g 정도 남았네용
<drake_kr> 삼겹살 500g이라니 너무 적다
<bluedusk> 아 세상은 넒고 굇수는 많네
<bluedusk> 프비 커널로 데비안 올리는건 뭐냐..-_-
<yemharc> kFreeBSD
<bluedusk> kfreebsd 깔고 kernel source만 freebsd 받아서 컴파일 하면 올라가려나? 하긴 올라가겠죠?
<bluedusk> 패키지 관리만 apt 로 바뀌는건가?
<bluedusk> 아 되게 궁금하네..-_- 낼 할일없음 깔아봐야지
<drake_kr> 하지만 할일이 없어도 깔아보시겠지..
<drake_kr> 아니 할일이 있어도 <-
<bluedusk> 오노 이러시면 안되요
<bluedusk> 잘못하면 놋북 운영체제 갈아탈지도..
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact1> CD가 긁혔나.. 쯥-
<readytoact1> 며칠전에 불벽 붙이러 IDC에 갔다가
<readytoact1> 서버한대 정비하겠다고 보는데..
<readytoact1> -_-... 제가 근무하는곳에서 아무도 그 서버의 계정에 대한 히스토리를 아는 사람이 없는거죠
<readytoact1> 로그인을 못해서... 그냥 IDC에서 뜯어서 들고왔더니.. 하드가 SCSI...
<readytoact1> 젠더도 없고.. 안에 뭐가 들었는지 알 길도 없고...
<readytoact1> CD부팅도 안되고....
<readytoact1> 괜히껐나봐요
<drake_kr> 일단 루팅하셔야죠
<readytoact1> Win2003서버인데요
<readytoact1> -_-;; 복구모드로 들가지지도 않고
<drake_kr> ...
<readytoact1> CD부팅도 안되고
<bluedusk> ....
<readytoact1> 좀 난감하네요...
<readytoact1> 그래서 그냥.. 배 갈라서 메모리만 뽑아놨어요
<drake_kr> 플로피 드라이브 혹시 있나요?
<readytoact1> 네- 있긴해요
<drake_kr> 흠 그렇다면
<readytoact1> 근데 저희사무실에 플로피 디스크가 없어요 ...
<drake_kr> 서버를 새로 사는걸 추천..
<readytoact1> 메모리가 그래도 ECC니까
<drake_kr> 플로피가 있다 == 존나 구형이다 == 새로사라
<readytoact1> 배갈라서 쓰려고 했더니
<readytoact1> -_-.. 지금 세팅하는 제온X4는
<readytoact1> 메모리가 더 구형이에요!!
<readytoact1> 완전.. 아름다운 저녁이네요
<drake_kr> .... 아아아아아
<readytoact1> 그래도 지금 세팅하는거랑 동일한 기종으로
<readytoact1> 방화벽 세팅해서 IDC에 박아놓고
<bluedusk> 아 이거 깔아보고 퇴근해야지
<readytoact1> 며칠 잘 쓰고 있는데 말이죠
<yemharc> cygwin은 한계네요
<yemharc> 잠시 리붓합니다.
<bluedusk> 일단 다운걸고 밥먹고 와서 깔아보고 퇴근해야지
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<readytoact1> >>ㅓㅇㅓ
<readytoact1>            ㄱ
<jincreator> 흠...제가 얻은 서버는 자기 테이프 백업장치가 있지 말입니다.
<bluedusk> jincreator, 잘쓸께요
<Seony> 혹시 자바에서 NaN이 뭔지 아시는분 계세요
<jincreator> bluedusk: ???
<Seony> 아 그냥 구글링 해야겠다 ㅎㅎ
<nexusz99> 으아!!! 다른건 다 살아나는데 ssh!!!! 왜 안살아나니.ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 우왕 좋군요
<jincreator> nexusz99: 학교 컴퓨터 때문에 학교에서 고생하시는 건가요?
<bluedusk> 알아서 원격접속을 차단하여 외부의 위협으로 부터 자신을 보호하다니 인공지능 커널인가요?
<yemharc> 이미 '사람이 들어가 있는' 수준인데요......
<nexusz99> jincreator: 제 개인서버를 학교에서 돌리고있거든요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact1> -_-..
<readytoact1> 서버들이
<readytoact1> 서버가 살질 않네요
<readytoact1> -_-...
<jincreator> nexusz99: 학교에서 고물 컴퓨터들 중 5대 고르게 해서 하나하나 라이브 CD 넣으면서 검사하고 있습니다. T.T
<readytoact1> 오.. 선택받는거군요
<bluedusk> jincreator, 헐 5대나 주는건가요
<Ben5_Hadoop> NaN Not a Number
<bluedusk> 전 usb 가지고 다님서 usb로 부팅 시키는데
<readytoact1> -_-.. 이 자식.. 바이오스 배터리도 방전됐나부네
<readytoact1> 테스트용으론 딱이군요
<readytoact1> 젠장
<jincreator> bluedusk: 고물 컴퓨터라니까요. 아무도 안쓰니 줘도 상관없을겁니다.
<bluedusk> jincreator, 그럼 저 하나만 급신급신
<jincreator> bluedusk: 그래도 학교 자산이라 시리얼 스티커 다 붙여서 감시당합니다...
<bluedusk> 떼면 돼죠
<bluedusk> 스티거
<readytoact1> 토막내서 가방에
<bluedusk> 스티거 떼는게 뭐가 어렵다고..
<readytoact1> (.. 무섭다..)
<nexusz99>  /etc/init.d/ssh start 했는데도 안살아나면 포기해야겠져
<jincreator> bluedusk: 그게 아니라 스티커에 붙은 시리얼 번호를 학교측에서 가지고 있기 때문에 없어질 경우 책임 소재가 명확해집니다.
<bluedusk> nexusz99, %ls /etc/init.d/
<bluedusk> /etc/init.d/ not found
<bluedusk>  
<bluedusk> 그런 디렉토리가 없다는디요..
<readytoact1> 아
<readytoact1> 오늘 kvm테스트 하나 했더니
<bluedusk> jincreator, 그럼 스티커 때다가 의자에 붙여놓으면 돼요
<nexusz99> bluedusk: 어디서 확인하셨는데요? %ls /etc/init.d/
<jincreator> bluedusk: ...본인이 CCTV 앞에서 셀카 한번 찍고 직접 해주신다면 말리지는 않겠습니다.
<bluedusk> nexusz99, http://temp.crois.net/~insainty/screenshot/2011-09-19_Desktop_1316424830.jpg
<nexusz99> 음? 데몬스크림트들이 /etc/init.d에 들어있는데..;;
<bluedusk> http://temp.crois.net/~insainty/screenshot/2011-09-19_Desktop_1316424881.jpg
<bluedusk> 그런 폴더가 없네요..~_~
<jincreator> bluedusk: 왼쪽 창은 프비 서버 아닌가요?
<bluedusk> 음? 아 그런가.; 터미널이 하도 여기저기 떠있어서..;
<bluedusk> =3=3=3
<grr> jincreator: 학교에서 무단으로 버린 라우터를 주워온 1인
<jincreator> grr: 헐...
<grr> jincreator: 덤으로 카탈리스크 스위치도 하나 같이 주었죠...
<jincreator> grr: 그래서 그 라우터와 스위치는 지금 어떻게 되었나요?
<grr> jincreator: 장식품이요 'ㅅ'
<jincreator> grr: -.-;
<grr> 제방 한 구석을 장식하고 있어요
<grr> 시스코 라우터는 커펌(?)을 못하니까... 봉인중
<grr> (...)
<jincreator> 학교도 같은 이유로 장식품으로 봉인해놓았는데 grr 님이 주워오신 듯 하군요.
<grr> 전 등록금 430만원이나 냈으니까 주인이 없는거 같은거는 다 주워도 됩니다 엣헴
<grr> 우월한 마인드
<grr> 누가 뭐라 그러면 "오해다" 하면 되죠 뭐
<grr> ...
<jincreator> 나도 언젠간 꼭 등록금 남겨먹어야지...
<jincreator> 일단은 무료 코로케이션 정도로 남겨먹으려 합니다.
<grr> jincreator: 일단 군대부터... 씨잌
<Seony> 등록금이 한 학기에 430만원이면... 제가 한국에서 대학 다닐 때랑 비교하면 2배네요...
<Seony> 지금 다니는 학교도 장학금 받고나면 한국돈으로 600만원쯤인데...
<grr> Seony: 3년 동결한게 이거에요 (...)
<yemharc> 하아........
<yemharc> ssp 인증통과까진 시켰는데
<Seony> 헐... 그렇군요
<yemharc> 연결 지속이 안되네요
<yemharc> 오늘은 여기까지 해야지............
<grr> Seony: 정말.. 제가 다니는 학교라서 그런게 아니라 사립 공대치고 이 가격이면 정말 싼편이에요 ㅡㅡ;;;;
<grr> jincreator: 등록금 얼마나 내시나요?
<Seony> 으.. 싼편이 그 정도면... 차라리 유학 가는 게 나을 정도네요
<yemharc> 일단 들어가겠습니다.
<yemharc> 다들 수고하세요
<grr> 엇.. 먼저 퇴근하다니...
<grr> ...
<jincreator> 등록금이 462만 4천원이네요.
<jincreator> 입학금 98만원도 있고요.
<grr> 으으...
<grr> 이번학기는 본전도 못뽑아서.. 쩝..
<DDol2> 안녕하십니까.
<DDol2> drake_kr, 형님도 안녕하십니까
<jincreator> DDol2: 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 으
<drake_kr> 설거지 마저 하고 올게요
<DDol2> 네
<drake_kr> 휴
<drake_kr> 간만에 면요리나 해먹을까..
<drake_kr> DDol2: 저녁 추천좀..
<drake_kr> DDol2: 저녁메뉴 추천좀 해주세요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> drake_kr: 아오.. 아까는 선임이 뻐그낸거고, 이번엔 테스트 한놈이 롬 라이팅 안하고 테스트해서 삐꾸처럼 보인거고 ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 카이센 나가사끼나베라..
<DDol2> drake_kr, 저는 오늘 회가 먹고 싶습니다... 마치고 회나 먹으러 가야겠네요..
<DDol2> drake_kr, 면요리라면..파스타
<drake_kr> DDol2: 회를 흡입하려 하다니요
<DDol2> drake_kr, 여기는 부산아니겠습니까 :-)
<drake_kr> 파스타는 혼자먹기엔 아무래도..
<drake_kr> (물론 면과 소스는 있습니다만)
<drake_kr> 역시 사놓은 하까다돈코츠라면에다가 고기좀 넣어서 먹어야겠군요..
<drake_kr> DDol2: 밥을 먹고 회를 먹으면 초밥 먹은거죠 그쵸?
<DDol2> drake_kr, 아닙니다. ㅋ
<DDol2> drake_kr, 그건..그냥.. 밥과 회입니다;;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 아무도
<DDol2> 밥 반찬으로 회를 먹진 않습니다 형님;;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 초밥이 좋아요
<grr> drake_kr: 초밥뷔폐 ㄳㄳ
<drake_kr> 회비 2만원!
<drake_kr> 홍대에 갈만한데 있으려나
<DDol2> 홍대는 딱 한번 가봐서;;
<drake_kr> 아참 DDol2 님 부산에서 한달에 한번 술먹는 주류 모임 결성하셨다면서요?
<drake_kr> (사조직이라니)
<DDol2> drake_kr, 주당모임 하나 만들었습니다 ㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 각개전투마냥 바닥을 기면서 오픈 소스에 대해 토의할 예정입니다
<drake_kr> 공부하고싶은 사람도 있을테니..
<drake_kr> 일단 공부하고 나서 저녁엔 술 마시면 되는거죠
<DDol2> drake_kr, 혹시 XE모듈제작에 관해 일가견이 있으십니까?
<drake_kr> 넘들이 만들어놓은것 쓰지요
<DDol2> drake_kr, 일단 사용자 중심의 토론이라고 슬로건은 걸어두었는데
<drake_kr> 으음
<drake_kr> '터미널을 사용할 줄 아는 사용자들의 모임' <- 굿굿
<DDol2> drake_kr, 터사줄사
<drake_kr> 아니다 '터미널 사용자 모임' ㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 터사모 터미네이터를 사랑하는 모임
<DDol2> 앗.. 터미네이터라는 터미널이 있으니
<DDol2> 잘못 오해의 소지가
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 터널을 사랑하는 사람이 되어서 오타쿠로 오해받을 수도 있겠군요
<DDol2> 어쨋든 터미널 사용하는거 자체가.. 오덕입니다만.
<drake_kr> 원래 터널은 모든 남자들이 사랑하는것 아니었던가요
<DDol2> 촉촉한 터널에 한해서 입니다.
<drake_kr> 그렇죠
<grr> Korea Terminal User Group
<drake_kr> 뭐, 사실 서울쪽 우분투 모임에서도 사용자모임이라고는 하지만 사용자 비율은 30% 정도입니다.
<DDol2> 몇일전까지
<DDol2> 예전에 쓰던 오박에 터미널 어플로만 가득 채워서
<DDol2> 다시 변태같은 컴퓨터를 만들어놓을까
<DDol2> 심각하게 고민했지만
<DDol2> 그런다고..컴 속도가 비약적으로 오르는것도아니고...
<DDol2> 남들은 변태 취급하고..
<DDol2> 오박이면 오덕스럽기만 하지 멋있지도 않고..
<drake_kr> 사실은..
<drake_kr> 전 gui를 쓸 줄 몰라서 걍 터미널 쓰는겁니다.. ㅜㅜ
<DDol2> 아아 ㅜㅜ
<DDol2> 그놈3가 그래도 제법 잘해주고 있어서
<DDol2> 써주긴하는데
<DDol2> 메모리관리는 개판으로 하는군요
<Seony> 아파치에서 . 으로 시작하는 파일을 안보이게 하는 옵션이 뭔지 혹시 아시는 분 계세요
<DDol2> 음.
<DDol2> 잠시 구글링 해보겠음요
<drake_kr> 디렉토리 오픈을 해야 하다니..
<Seony> 음.. 일단 찾긴 찾았는데, 해보고 올께요 ㅎㅎ
<DDol2> 근데요..
<DDol2> 파일이 오픈되는건
<DDol2> 아..
<DDol2> 음..
<DDol2> 잠시..
<Seony> 회사 내부에서 파일서버 검색기로 쓸려고 만들고 있어서요...
<drake_kr> 아..
<Seony> 잘 되네요 :)
<jincreator> 보통 기업들이 서버 돌릴 때 파티션 암호화 많이 쓰나요?
<drake_kr> 한국 기업의 경우 일반적으로 기능이 있는지도 모르는 기업이 많죠..
<DDol2> drake_kr, 모듈화 시키는게 어떻게보면 유지 관리에서 훨씬 좋겠지만..
<DDol2> 모듈을 만들려고 하니 그것도
<DDol2> 안해봐서
<DDol2> 좀 그렇네요..
<jincreator> 파티션 암호화를 할 경우 시스템 속도에 영향을 많이 주나 해서요.
<DDol2> php로 무식하게 다 짤려하니..유지보수가 감당이 안될거 같고
<drake_kr> 음 DDol2 xe는 필요한 거의 모든 모듈이 공개되어 있어요
<DDol2> 회원관리 모듈을 좀 건들여야 해서요.
<drake_kr> 위키라던가, 포럼, 자료실 등등 같은건 당연히 공개되어 있고 sms 발송기능 그런것도 이미 다 있으니.. 필요한게 있다면 필요한것만 만들면 되고요
<DDol2> 인트라넷과 홈페이지를 하나로 합치고
<DDol2> 기존에 쓰던 학생 관리 데이터 베이스를
<drake_kr> jincreator: 아무래도 퍼포먼스는 많이 떨어질겁니다.. 30% 이상.
<DDol2> 웹으로 돌아가게끔해서..
<drake_kr> 흠.. 그럼 회원관리쪽만 손대면 된다는거겠네요
<DDol2> 네
<DDol2> 제가 필요한건
<jincreator> drake_kr: 헉, 그렇군요. 그냥 개인 서버가 아니면 안써야겠네요.
<DDol2> 회원 데이터베이스를 건드릴 수 있는
<DDol2> 정도의 모듈입니다.
<DDol2> 나머지는
<drake_kr> jincreator: 서버 throughput에서 idle 비중이 높다면 안쓰는게 좋을듯
<DDol2> php로 도배를 해버리지요..
<drake_kr> 흠
<DDol2> 어디서 모듈만 전문적으로 만드시는분 계시면
<DDol2> 의뢰를 하고 싶은데
<DDol2> 제가 만들면
<drake_kr> 하긴 저도 그런 요청을 받아서 묵살했는데요 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 몇주 몇달
<jincreator> 이전에 구글 압수수색때 하드디스크가 암호화되어 있다고 했는데 성능이 떨어지는 걸 감내하고 한 건가 보군요.
<drake_kr> jincreator: 30%라고 해도 cpu의 idle에 따라가는거니..
<drake_kr> jincreator: 그리고 구글임. 구글. 그인간들은 어떤지 알잖수
<jincreator> 응? 어떤데요?
<drake_kr> 사람이 아닌 사람들 집단.
<jincreator> -.-;
<drake_kr> 설마하는 생각인데.. 윈도우에서 꼽아놓고 복원어플 돌려서 안나왔다고 하는건 아니겠지..
<drake_kr> (충분히 그럴 놈들이긴 하지만)
<DDol2> 군에서 그러죠.
<DDol2> "돌리면 다나와! 하하하"
<DDol2> "돌려보십시오..exe파일 하나 없을 겁니다...."
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> DDol2: 나오긴 나오지 않을까요?
<drake_kr> wine-exam.exe 라던가..
<DDol2> 김주사님.. 검색기 실행이 안됩니다;;
<DDol2> 군에 있을때 대대장이 참 인기관리에 신경 많이 썼던 사람이라
<DDol2> 인트라넷을 구축했었습니다.
<DDol2> 리눅스 기반이였는데.. 지금도 잘 돌아가고 있으려나
<drake_kr> 잘 돌아가고 있겠지요
<grr> 보안검열 오신답니다. -> 야! 포맷해!
<DDol2> drake_kr, 형님은 데탑환경 뭐 쓰십니까?
<drake_kr> Windows 7 이요
<DDol2> 윈도에서 따로 리눅스환경 구축하셔서 쓰시진 않지요?
<DDol2> 그러시진 않을거 같아요;;
<DDol2> cygwin인가
<DDol2> 써봤는데..
<DDol2> 잘모르겠더라구요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> vmware로 http://data.drake.kr에 550G 할당해서 쓰고 있어요
<DDol2> 아..가상으로..
<drake_kr> DDol2: 나 게임 좋아함요
<DDol2> 무슨게임 하시나용
<drake_kr> 슷하2요
<drake_kr> drake_cli: ㅇㅇ
<drake_cli> 오호라 된다
<drake_kr> DDol2: 아, 게임 좋아한다는 이야기는 host로 윈도우를 사용하는 이유입니다
<jincreator> 흠...ecryptfs가 root 계정 없이 쓸 수 있는건가...
<drake_kr> 소스코드 영화 재밌을까..
<DDol2> drake_kr, cli는  irris?
<drake_kr> 앱
<drake_kr> 옙
<DDol2> 아..좋아했던 녀석인데..
<jincreator> 참 바보같은 질문이기는 한데...mysql 데이터 파일만 가지고 안의 데이터를 볼 수 있나요?
<drake_kr> 네
<DDol2> 네
<jincreator> 헉, 그런가요?
<DDol2> drake_kr, 형님 저랑 트랜스포트 타이쿤 하심은 어떻습니까?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 게임하는 시간이 매우 불규칙적이라..
<DDol2> 예전에 캐피탈리즘2가
<DDol2> 참 재밌었는데요..
<drake_kr> 저 그거 안 해봤는데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아하 저거..
<drake_kr> DDol2: http://drake.kr/59292 <- ㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> ㅋㅋ 저거 아닙니다!
<drake_kr> 소스코드 영화는 개발자 나오는 영환가
<Ben5_Hadoop> 아니요
<Ben5_Hadoop> 전혀 상관없는 영화입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Ben5_Hadoop> 영화는 그럭저럭 볼만합니다
<bundo> 소스코드 그냥 볼만한데 ..그냥 또 생각하면 식상하죠 ㅎ
<bundo> drake_kr, 개발자 아니고 사용자 영화입니다.
<drake_kr> 재미있네요
<suapapa> rollback 엄청 합니다. :)
<bundo> 나 내일 논김에 더놀고 수요일 봅시다 . ㅎㅎ~
<bundo> 사무실에 남는 외장 CPU 없남?
<bundo> 암튼 우수수강생 된거 추카합니다..  drake_kr !
<drake_kr> 으잌
<bundo> 스펙하나 생겼네 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> drake_kr, 낮추면 편합니다. ^^;
<bundo> 오 레디 !!!
<bundo> readytoact, 낮추면 편하죠 ?
<readytoact> bundo: ?
<readytoact> ;;; 갑자기 뭘 낮추란 말슴이십니까;;
<bundo> 물구나무서기 보다 걍 서고 , 서기보다 않고 않기 보다 눕고...
<bundo> 그러다 낮아지고 ... ^^;
<drake_kr> bundo: 하지만 포복은 힘듭니다
<readytoact> 그러다 넘어지고..
<bundo> 헉 포복 뼤... ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 실탄 쏘는 유격도  아닌데 먼 포복까지.. (X)
<readytoact> 졸도
<readytoact> bundo: 말씀하신대로 KVM으로 가려고요
<readytoact> 사무실서 서버셋팅하는데
<readytoact> -_-.. 서버가 부팅이 안되서 삽질하다 걍 퇴근해쬬
<bundo> 음 KVM 이라...
<readytoact> 서버에 그냥 일반 메모리 꽂e아ㅗ 되겠죠?
<bundo> 난 여러대 쓰기엔 시너지 좋턴데 그건 해보았심 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 원격 아니고 가상서버죠 ?
<bundo> 한가지 줏어 들은건 ...
<bundo> 우분투에서 XEN & KVM 보다 오픈스택이 더 효율적이라고 하던데..
<bundo> 난 안해봐서 몰라유 ... =3
<drake_kr> 오 그렇군요
<bundo> 다 카더라 통신임
<bundo> 근데 오픈스택은 가상화는 아니잖어?
<drake_kr> 분도님 카더라 통신이 어디 카더라 통신입니까? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> KT
<drake_kr> 아니 그게 아니구요
<bundo> 커터라= KT
<bundo> zk
<drake_kr> 분도님 정책 : 일단 먹이고 진실을 토해내게 만듦
<bundo> 카터라=KT
<bundo> 오픈스택도 가상화 지원 되요
<Seony> rootkit을 돌려서 bindshell이라는 게 infected 나왔는데, 이게 실제로 감염이 된건가요?
<bundo> MS 하이바 V 등 지원 된다던데.. = 역시 카더라.. 통신
<bundo> Seony, 위험성 경고 정도일듯한데..
<bundo> bind 최신 으로 업하면 어떨지?
<Seony> 1524 6667 31337 포트들이 열려있다고 나오는 걸 보니 그냥 경고 같아요. 다른 건 문제가 없거든요...
<Seony> 그냥 닫아버려야지..
<bundo> 제일 취약한게 bind 라서 ..
<Seony> 사실 bind는 안돌리기는 한데... 그래도 혹시 모르니 막아야겠네요
<bundo> bind 로고를 자세히 보는거를  알게 되었는데..
<bundo> 그거 보다 보면 하루 3시간 까먹드라고요 .. OTL...
<Seony> portsentry를 설치해놧는데 혹시 이거 때문인 거 같네요
<readytoact> d므
<readytoact> 오픈스택은 뭔가요
<bundo> readytoact, 이런거 비슷한거에요 http://clubimg.auction.co.kr/clubimg/cafe/wizwig/2008/07/23/200807230120196861187237507.jpg
<readytoact> ...
<readytoact> 서버에
<readytoact> 일반램 꽂아도 되겠죠?
<readytoact> -_-.. 2700 구하기도 힘든데.. ECC라니..
<bundo> 어 그거 사무실 있는데
<bundo> 256 두개 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<jincreator> 네, 제가 받은 서버에 꽂혀있죠.
<bundo> 근데 서버에  가상루트 줄껀가요 ?
<bundo> 4개 root 이상 ?
<readytoact> 가상룻?
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 아뇨
<readytoact> 그게 뭐죠 -0-
<readytoact> KVM그냥 버철박스 설치하는 기분으로 할건데
<bundo> 서버에 루트 하나니깐 가상화로 몇개 루트 주고자 하는 줄 알았음
<jincreator> bundo: SFD 그럭저럭 잘 치뤘습니다.
<jincreator> 근데 CD가 좀 남아 이번 토요일에 가지고 가겠습니다.
<bundo> jincreator,  수고 했심 내년 더욱 멋진 SFD 기대 할꼐요
<jincreator> 네, 감사합니다.
<readytoact> bundo: 아, CD좀 주세효오
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 준다니깐 남은거 떨이로 .. ㅠ,.ㅠ
<readytoact> -_-.. 그래도 포럼이름 팔고 댕기는데
<readytoact> 뭐라도 들고가야...
<bundo> 거기선 떨이 뼤고 말해줘요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 사실 CD 별로 없어요
<readytoact> 거기가면 '특별히 준비한 소장가치 있는 선물'로 둔갑
<bundo> 현재 11.10 나올떄고 ... 그리고 ... 코분투 현재 안만들었어유 ..쩝
<bundo> 그래서 CD 좀 없심더 ...흐
<bundo> 그래도 그쪽은 도움을 청하니 줘야죠
<readytoact> 11.x는 유니티가 기본인가요
<readytoact> -_-;; 왠지모를 두려움
<bundo> 네
<readytoact> 유니티 안쓰면 안되나요
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 맥북 쓰세요
<bundo> 진짜 편함
<bundo> 단 우분투 설치해서 오세유 ^^;
<readytoact> -_-.. 한대 사주세요
<readytoact> 지금 x41에 램1.5 달고 10.04 잘 돌립니다
<readytoact> 가끔 버박도 올려주는센스;; 아주 데집니다 노트북
<bundo> 난 그냥 안드로이드 쓰는데 ...ㅜ,.ㅠ
<readytoact> 10.04에서 KVM깔아도 되쥬?
<bundo> 펜4에 램 1기가... ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> readytoact, KVM 왜 까는 데요 ?
<readytoact> 함 돌려보게요
<readytoact> 오늘 돌려보고 되면
<bundo> 컥
<readytoact> 낼 사무실가서 서버에 깔아야쥬
<readytoact> 핫. 잠시- 애기 젖병가지러 감
<bundo> 나도 델미니에 안드로이드 깔아야징
<bundo> 참 readytoact  딸인지 아들인지 모름 (치매로...)
<readytoact> 아들입니다
<readytoact> 이거 뭐.. 테스트라도 할라면
<readytoact> 적어도 듀얼코어에 2기가는 달고 있어야 하는데
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ 힘듭니다.
<readytoact> 버박 지우고
<readytoact> KVM이나 깔아바야지
<bundo> 헉 둘째 아들 거실서 신경질 중 평정하러 가야징
<readytoact> aquem깔면 되죠
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 둘째애 컴 더하라고 하고  왔어요
<bundo> 30분까지
<bundo> 애들 엄마가 못하게 한듯... 쩝
<DarkCircle> 으잌
<DarkCircle> bundo / 넙죽 ( _ _)
<bundo> ^^;
<imsplayer> 확실히 두번 보면 재미 없겠네요..
<readytoact> kvm은 가상화를 지원하는 CPU에서만 설치가 가능한가요?
<imsu> grr: 안주무심?
<DDol2> 아름다운 밤입니다.
<Ben5_Hadoop> 정말
<Ben5_Hadoop> 아름답군요
<Ben5_Hadoop> 맥주 하나로
<Ben5_Hadoop> 싸늘한 날씨를 시원한 날씨로 바꿔봅니다
<Work^Seony> 네트워크 사용량 확인할 때, 어떤 명령어/프로그램이 얼만큼 쓰는지 확인도 가능한가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-20
<grr> hello
<bluedusk> hello
<Ben5_Hadoop> hi
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Ben5_Hadoop> Work^Seony netstat -tanTp
<Ben5_Hadoop> p 옵션이 프로그램이랑 PID 를 출력하네요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> yemharc: ni hao
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 일어 윈도 keygen, crack을 어서 구하죠...........
<bluedusk> 일어 사이트에서?
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ~!
<yemharc> 음...
<grr> 아스타라비스타 가 아직도 운영될려나요..
<yemharc> 글쎄요....
<readytoact1> 헉헉
<yemharc> 후음
<bluedusk> 후음
<bluedusk> 데비안프비나 깔아봐야지
<bluedusk> 휰
<yemharc> ...아이폰5 나오면 살까나
<jincreator1> grant all privilege on 'abc%'.* to abc@'%' identified by 'abcpassword'
<jincreator1> 'abc%'가 틀린 것 같은데 abc로 시작하는 모든 데이터베이스에 권한주려면 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<DDol2> bluedusk, 데비안 프비는.. 뭔가요?
<yemharc> kFreeBSD
<yemharc> 데비안에 프비커널 얹은겁니다
<DDol2> 음..
<DDol2> 리눅스는 아닌데..
<DDol2> 데비안 배포판 성격을 가진 유닉스로군요?
<yemharc> 그렇게 되죠
<yemharc> 일단 커널은 bsd인데 그 외 나머지는 리눅스인 형태에요
<yemharc> 근데 뭐
<yemharc> 사실 파고들것도 없이 커널부터가 bsd커널이니 그냥 형태를 좀 바꾼 bsd가 맞을지도 몰라요
<bluedusk> 뭐 제가 볼땐 bsd 커널에 걍 데비안 패키지 관리를 채용한..+_+
<yemharc> 삼성은 "아이폰5 국내 못들어오게 소송"
<bluedusk> 아니 근데
<bluedusk> 윈도우 엔지니어가 "저 운영체제 윈도우를 안써요 하지만 윈도우 고장나면 잘 고침" 하는거랑
<bluedusk> 리눅스 엔지니어가 " 저 운영체제 리눅스 안써요 하지만 리눅스 장애나는거 잘 처리함" 하는거랑 차이가 머임?
<yemharc> 읭..........
<LuHa> 안녕하세요~ 저기 혹시 C언어 질문좀 해도 될까요?
<bluedusk> LuHa, 질문하시는건 상관없지만 대답해주실만한 굇수분들이..
<bluedusk> 저기 많긴한데 오늘은 어찌 다들 잠수하셔서..~_~
<bluedusk> 그나저나 데비안/프비도 까는데 세월아 네월아네..-ㅅ-
<LuHa> 아아, 그래도 일단 물어볼게요! 약간 간단할수도있는건데
<LuHa> mul.c에 float funcMul( float nAlpha, float nBeta ) 함수를 만들어서 두 수의 곱을 반환
<LuHa> main.c에서 funcMul( ... )을 호출해서 출력
<LuHa> 이렇게 코딩을해서
<LuHa> gcc -c mul.c
<LuHa> gcc -o one.out main.c mul.o
<LuHa> 해서 파일을 만든후 실행을 해보면 정상적인 값이 안나오는데 그 이유가 무엇인지 궁금해요.
<LuHa> main.c에 funcMul함수를 만들어서 컴파일하면 정상적인 값이 나오는데 저렇게 따로 함수를 만들어서 컴파일하면 비정상적으로 나오네요.
<bluedusk> 오오오
<bluedusk> ....=3=3=3
<LuHa> 이런 질문은 어떻게 구글링을 해야되는건지도 모르겠어요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> 결과값이 어떻게 다르게 나오는데요?
<bluedusk> 그냥 쓰레기 값이 나온다는건가요 아니면
<LuHa> 네 쓰레기 값이요
<yemharc> ..............됐다
<yemharc> ....됐다!!!!!!
<LuHa> yemharc 뭐가요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안드로이드 HID 키보드 붙이기요
<readytoact> 아 덩마려
<suapapa> LuHa gist나 code paste에 소스를 붙여넣기 해서 물어보심 되죠
<LuHa> gist랑 code paste가 뭐예요?
<suapapa> https://gist.github.com/
<suapapa> http://pastebin.com/
<suapapa> code paste가 아니라 pastebin이었나봄
<suapapa> 아무튼. 간단한 소스를 공유하는 방법이에요
<LuHa> 아하! 감사합니다 ^^:;
<readytoact> suapapa: (__)
<suapapa> 깜짝이야.
<suapapa> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<suapapa> http://twitter.com/#!/suapapa/status/115757746426621952/photo/1
<suapapa> 이 방에는 자랑 안 한듯. 어제 하루 종일 한. 가시나무-자우림 인포그래픽
<jincreator> 끙...mysql을 userdir에서 쓰려면 어떻게 하죠?
<yemharc> irc.ubuntu.com이 죽었네요
<Seony> 숫자 입력이 0 들어왔을 때 이걸 NaN으로 표시하려면 어떤 방법이 있는지 아시는 분 계세요...
<jincreator> Seony: 잘은 모르겠지만 들어온 수를 들어온 수로 나누면 되지 않나요?
<Seony> 감사합니다. 해결했습니다. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> ^^;
<yemharc> 음......
<Seony> jincreator: 실은 empty랑 0이랑 비교해서 0이 들어오면 최소값으로 NaN을 표시해야하는 거였어요. 근데 그냥 비교하니까 답이 나오네요
<jincreator> Seony: 음...그냥 비교했다는 거 어떤 건지 잘 모르겠네요. 좀 더 공부해야겠습니다. ^^;
<Seony> jincreator: 그냥 if(0 < number) 하니까 답 나왔어요
<Seony> 아.. 자료구조 수업인데 짱나네요.
<Seony> 교수가 영어를 잘 못해서, Homework guide를 읽어봐도 이해가...
<jincreator> 아, 그 비교...^^;
<jincreator> ...영어권의 대학에서 그런 일도 있을 수 있군요.
<Seony> 네. 근데 그런 경우 미국대학 대부분의 정책은, 교수가 영어를 못해서 못알아듣겠으면 그 수업 듣지 마라에요.
<Seony> 그러니까, 교수 입장에서는 "그건 니 사정이지"에요.
<Seony> 그리고 학교 측에서도 비영어권 교수한테, 영어 못하는 것에 대해서 부담갖지 말고 수업해라 라고 한다더라구요
<Seony> 절이 싫으면 중이 떠나라 라는 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> ...신기하네요. 대학생이 듣는 것보다 가르치는 교수를 배려한다니...
<yemharc> 사실 대학은 그게 정상이라면 정상이긴 한데.......
<yemharc> 애초에 교수의 본분도 교육이 아니라 연구고요.....
<Seony> 음... 근데 어떤 변수가 nan인지 아닌지는 어떤 식으로 구문을 써야하는지 난감하네요. 검색해도 잘 안나오네..
<Seony> 아... 역시 프로그래밍은 적성에 안맞네요
<yemharc> 그러니까...... 입력받은 자료가 null인걸 찾는건가요?
<Seony> 이래서 미국에서는 대학을 나온 사람과 안나온 사람을 구분짓는다고는 하지만...
<Seony> 0을 넣으면 null로 처리해서 nan으로 만들어어되요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아하
<Seony> 근데 두번째 숫자가 들어오면 nan이랑 비교해서 다시 최소값을 수정해줘야하고...
<Seony> 근데 자바에서는 nan하고는 어떠한 숫자도 비교가 안되네요..
<Seony> 음... 해결방법을 찾은 거 같긴 한데... 좀 해보고 올께요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> nan이 뭐죠...
<Seony> Not a Number
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> 예를 들어서 5/0 = NaN 이런 경우죠
<jincreator> 3+5/0도 NaN인가요?
<yemharc> 3이죠
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그건 3
<Seony> 그건 산수인데 ㅋ
<jincreator> (...)
<DarkCircle> Seony / 그러면 디스커션을 많이 해보세요
<DarkCircle> 그 방법밖에 없어요
<Seony> DarkCircle: 네. 그래야겠어요....
<DarkCircle> 영어 안되는 사람하고 수업하려면 그 방법밖에 없어요
<DarkCircle> 대화를 자꾸 해서 무슨 의미를 전달하려고 했는지 파악하는게 그만큼 중요하니까 ..
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 그래서 메일을 좀 많이 보냈는데, 귀찮은듯 마지막 메일은 답장이....
<Seony> 내일 가서 따져야지 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 비교연산자로 쓸만한게 foo.intValue()하고 foo.equals(abc)인데
<DarkCircle> 그러면 영어를 못한다고 인신공격하기보단 어떤 의미에서 이런 말이 나왔는지 모른다고 이야기를 해봐야 -ㅅ-;
<yemharc> 문자와 숫자를 비교할 때 +48을 해주는 것도 꼼수로 가능할거 같네요
<DarkCircle> intValue()는 int값으로 파싱 시도 해서 안되면 예외 뱉어주는 용도로 쓸 수 있을듯 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 근데 '문자' 는 엄밀히 따지면 unsigned integer쟎아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그렇긴 하죠
<yemharc> 근데 요즘 언어 트렌드라고 해야하나
<DarkCircle> 형을 엄격하게 잡아서 char나 unsigned byte지 ...
<yemharc> 보면 그야말로 문자로 치는듯한 분위기라.......
<DarkCircle> 네 자바에선 그냥 문자로 치더군요. 그래서 값으로 잡아주려면 (byte)나 (int)로 캐스팅을 해야하더군요 .
<yemharc> 특히 동적바인딩 거는 녀석들은 그 부분이 편하면서 불편하죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 값이 동적으로 들어오면 그게 숫자인지 문자인지 알게 뭐야 -ㅅ- =3
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> abcdef는 무려 16진수인데 =3
<yemharc> 아니 그 동적이 아니잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ;;;
<DarkCircle> 상황에 따라서 a를 아스키코드값으로 잡아줄수도 있고
<yemharc> 거야 사실 프로그래머 마음이죠
<Seony> 제가 프로그래밍 경험이 별로 없어서 잘은 모르지만, 보통 자바의 경우는 숫자입력은 전부 문자열로 받고, 그걸 나중에 숫자형으로 변환시키더라구요...
<DarkCircle> decimal의 10값으로 잡을수도 잇고 ..
<yemharc> Seony: 그 부분은 저도 잘 모르겠네요. 딱히 자바를 파고들어 본 적이 없어서..
<DarkCircle> 모든 프로그램이 다 그래요
<DarkCircle> 받는건 아스키 문자값이고
<DarkCircle> 이걸 파싱해서 숫자냐 문자냐를 결정 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 근데 코드상에서 이거 스트링으로 처리하라 그러면 문자열이 그냥 문자열로 남고
<DarkCircle> 숫자로 처리했을때 규칙에 타당하면 decimal로도 되고 octal로도 되고 .......
<yemharc> 흠
<DarkCircle> 컴파일러가 처리하기 나름 =3
<yemharc> 그러니까...... 어쨌든 컴파일러 만들거 아니면 몰라도 괜찮은 부분이군요 (...머엉)
<DarkCircle> 그냥 프로그래머 고집대로 다르게 해석해도 전혀 지장없는 부분이죠 (...)
<yemharc> 읭.......
<DarkCircle> 만들어서 그냥 돌아가면 되니까요 ㅠㅠ 흑
<yemharc> 아........ 그건 그렇네요......
<DarkCircle> 어찌됐든 그냥 돌아가면 됨
<yemharc> 아이폰 루머가 끝도 없이 이어지네요......
<yemharc> 근데 암만 그래도 쿼티 붙어서 나온다는건 좀 너무 무리수잖아.......
<DarkCircle> 쿼티는 절대 안나올듯?
<DarkCircle> 쿼티 붙어서 나오면 ...
<yemharc> 아무리 생각해도 무리수죠.......
<DarkCircle> 악세사리 업체 망함 =3
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 그리고 무엇보다
<yemharc> 모든걸 별매로 파는 애플인데 첨부해서 나올리가 없어요
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 외장장비는 별매해야 애플이 돈을 더 많이 벌 수 있죠
<yemharc> 차라리 부피가 안 늘어나고 쿼티를 붙이는 신기술을 만들고 말 회사이니
<yemharc> 예를 들면........ 이런거?
<yemharc> http://blog.donga.com/sjdhksk/archives/3911
<Seony> 별매로 팔아도 좋다고 난리이니.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실
<yemharc> 아이폰 배터리가 일체형인 이유는 별게 아니에요
<yemharc> 애플 가격정책상 베터리 한개당 400달러는 할테니 자기들도 한수 양보한 것 뿐. (대신 교체불가 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<DarkCircle> 아이폰 4는 솔직하게 말해서
<DarkCircle> 나오기도 전에 망작이 될거 딱 알아챘는데 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (너무두꺼워서)
<DarkCircle> 아잉폰 5는 ㄱ- ...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래요? 저는 개인적으로 아이폰4 최고인데요...
<DarkCircle> 아 -0-
<yemharc> 아이폰4 디자인은 취향 많이타요
<DarkCircle> ...
<Seony> 흰색 쓰는데 볼 때마다 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아이폰5 나와도 제꺼에 만족스러울 거 같아요.
<yemharc> 저도 3보단 4의 각디자인이 더 맘에 들고요
<DarkCircle> 아잉폰 두께가 저게 진짜라면 대박터질듯
<DarkCircle> 진짜 3,4 가지고있는 유저들 다 살듯
<yemharc> 대박터지겠죠
<yemharc> 뒷주머니에서 대~박
<yemharc> 여기저기서 대성통곡이............
<DarkCircle> 악세사리 업체도 일단 새로 설계하는데 비용이 들어가겠지만
<DarkCircle> 이 엄청난 특수 때문에 ...
<DarkCircle> 게다가 5는
<yemharc> 아니 그게 아니라
<DarkCircle> "듀얼코어"죠
<yemharc> 저 두께인데 그리핀같은 휘어지는 소재도 아닌거면 와그작 우그작.......
<DarkCircle> 근데 아직 휘어지는 소재를 쓰긴 좀 무리일거같아요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 개발은 했는데 극한의 환경에서 테스트가 된게 아니라 ..
<yemharc> 아니 뭐, 애초에 휘어지는 소재라고 해도 테스트기판 하나 나온적 없는데요 뭐
<DarkCircle> 테스트 기판?이라긴 뭐하지만
<DarkCircle> 휘어지는 디스플레이가 나오긴 했죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 뭐어, 그것도 기판은 기판입니다마는
<yemharc> 휘는 디스플레이는 아무래도 소형화부터 해야해서......
<DarkCircle> 테스트 기판은 ... Aㅏ ...
<yemharc> 큰쪽은 이미 투명디스플레이가 예약중인 분위기라서요
<lexlove2> 퇴근합니다. ^^
<yemharc> 이궁
<DarkCircle> 삼성 아몰레드보다 LG방식 디스플레이가 짱이긴 한데 ...
<DarkCircle> (아잉뽕에 들어있는 그것!)
<DarkCircle> 플렉서블은 삼성에서 개발 ㄱ-
<yemharc> 아오지 탄광에서 캔 물건이 좋긴 좋죠
<DarkCircle> 아잉뽕 6가 휘어지길 기대해야 !
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> LG의 바나나폰 따위 ...
<DarkCircle> 아잉패드가 휘어지면 책받침으로 쓸듯!
<DarkCircle> 종이 뒤에 받쳐놓고 조낸 꾹꾹 눌러서 가나다라를 =3
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저도 퇴근합니다
<nexusz99> ㅠㅠ 지금 x-window가 완전 날아간 상태이고 apt-get install ubuntu-desktop 을 설치했는데도 저 사양 디스플레이로 넘어가고.. ssh 는 계속 죽고... 기존 자료 보존하면서 복구시키는 방법없나요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 포맷 안하고 재설치 하시면 될 거에요.
<nexusz99> 그냥 / 에 설치만하면되요?
<Seony> 네. 포맷 체크만 안하면 /home은 냅두고 나머지만 삭제하거든요..
<Seony> 불안하시면 다른 피씨에서 확인 한 번 해보시고 하세요.
<nexusz99> 아하~ 디비만 백업해야겠네요.. 유저정보도 다 날아가죠?
<Seony> 유저정보라면... 로그인 유저를 말씀하시는 건가요?
<nexusz99>  /etc/passwd
<nexusz99>  음.. /etc/passwd 같은거요
<Seony> 당연하죠. /home 빼고 다 삭제된다니깐요
<nexusz99> 쩝; 넴 감사합니다~
<Seony> :)
<yemharc_NS> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 벌써 내일이 오늘이 됐군요 ㅅ-;
<yemharc_NS> 끙... 드라이버를 억지로 심었더니 문제가 좀 많네요...
<yemharc_NS> 여튼 오늘은 이만... 다들 안녕히 주무세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-21
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 국모닝
<yemharc> 모닝굿
<grr> hello
<bluedusk> 닝굿모
<jangnan> 방구가 나온다
<jangnan> 뿡모닝
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> wayland정말 빠르긴 빠르네요
<yemharc> 기존 X에 비해서 수치상으로는 3배 가까운 속도라.....
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 어디 나왔나요?
<yemharc> 11.10관련 영상들에 많이 있네요
<yemharc> 유튜브
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 엑스 버리고 웨이랜드로 갈아타볼까
<bluedusk> 11.04 나올라면 한참멀었으니
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 어느 시간대에 살고 계신겁니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아니 12.04
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 전 lts 판밖에 안써서요
<bluedusk> 근데 우분투는 튜닝해서 쓰면 참 삽질이
<bluedusk> 더 많은거 같다는..
<yemharc> 그야 그렇죠
<bluedusk> 그냥쓰면 삽질 안해도 되서 좋긴 한데 뭔가 하나 좀 뜯어 고치려면..;
<yemharc> 밑바닥까지 다 손댈수 있다보니....
<yemharc> 근데 사실 손 안대고 쓰려고 하면 정말 하나도 안대고 쓸 수 있기도 하죠
<grr> yemharc: 혹시 이번 세미나떄 오시나요?
<yemharc> 24일요?
<grr> 네
<yemharc> 물론 갑니다
<yemharc> 적어도 분투 모임은 안빼먹고 무조건 가요
<grr> 알겠습니다 /_\
<yemharc> ?
<bluedusk>  /ㅅ\
<grr> 상담이라고 해야하나 이야기좀 들어주셨으면 해서요 /_\
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇa...네
<grr> 살림살이가 안나아져요 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 근데 그런쪽은 드레이크님이 더 적임자가 아니실지...;;;
<yemharc> 살림살이? 월급받고도 본전치기밖에 안된다는 말씀이신가요?
<jangnan> 살림살이야 당연히 안나지죠
<jangnan> 가카한테 충심으로 바쳐도 모잘른판에
<bluedusk> jangnan, http://impeter.tistory.com/1602 이거 보세요
<grr> 업계 분위기라거나 뭐 그런거 묻고싶어서요 = =;
<bluedusk> 요즘 애들이 얼마나 카카한테 충심을 바치는지
<jangnan> 충심을 다하겠습니다.
<yemharc> 사실 업계 분위기는 별거 없어요
<yemharc> 고위 개발자는 해외로 나가고
<jangnan> 빨갱이 블로그네요
<yemharc> 초급 개발자는 막말로 실력이 없고
<jangnan> 업계분위기 노예
<yemharc> 중간에 낀 중급 개발자는 직종을 바꾸던가 실력을 키워서 해외로 나가죠
<jangnan> 기획자나 디자이너가 좋음
<bluedusk> 헐 우짠지 난 개발자가 아니라 해외에 못나가는거군..;
<yemharc> 그런 와중에 정부랑 기업은 기판 찍어내는거랑 똑같은 공정(..)으로 개발자 찍어내자 하고 있는 상황이죠
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<jangnan> 제일좋은거는
<jangnan> 아 이분들이
<yemharc> 사실 grr님 회사 정도면 일하기 정말 좋은 곳이긴 해요
<jangnan> 유력한 소식통인 나랑 sns연결이 안되있어서
<yemharc> 나중 경력으로 봐도 그렇고요
<jangnan> 소식이 느리시군요
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 그럼 트윗을 부르시오!
<jangnan> http://www.hanb.co.kr/events/eventview.html?event_id=freebook
<yemharc> 요즘 안그래도 소식통이 부족해서 팔로잉을 늘리려고 노력중인데
<jangnan> 구글플러스함
<yemharc> jangnan: 이건 아니잖아욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저 구플 초대장을 못구했어요 ㅠㅠ
<jangnan> 이거임
<jangnan> 미래
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 구뿔 이제 다됨
<yemharc> 마냥 오픈만 기다립니다
<yemharc> 읭
<jangnan> 오픈함
<jangnan> 오늘
<yemharc> 오
<yemharc> 오늘?!
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 저거 낚시임
<bluedusk> 제가 한달전에도 똑같은말에 낚임
<bluedusk> 메일 알려주시면 초대장 드릴께요
<bluedusk> 아직 150장 남았..
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan> 블덕옹이 구라가 많이 늘엇네요
<jangnan> 서울물을 먹더니
<jangnan> 이젠 갓상경한 양반 코벨수있겟음
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 오늘 반포로 농구하러 가는데
<bluedusk> 오실래염?
<jangnan> 현피는 사절입니다
<bluedusk> 췟
<yemharc> 엥 뭐지.....
<jangnan> 농구를 빙자한 농구공 구타
<jangnan> 왜 안뒤지노
<jangnan> 퍽퍽퍽퍽
<yemharc> 아, 아니구나. 잘 되는군요
<grr> yemharc: 정말 이러다간 얼마 못버틸꺼 같아서요 - -;
<jangnan> 사채쓰셧나
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<yemharc> grr: 왜 그런 생각을....이라기보다 못버틴다는게 어떤 의미인가요?
<yemharc> 금전적? 아니면 이후의?
<grr> yemharc: 야근을 당연시 하는 팀의 분위기?
<grr> yemharc: 일을 야근을 당연히 한다고 고려하고 던지는 량이라거나
<yemharc> 헐헐... 그건 모든 IT업계 사람들의 고민이죠..
<grr> 그렇다고 돈을 많이주는거도 아니고..
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다 야근수당 자체를 챙겨주는게 신기하게 보이는 상황이니까요...
<grr> 다른팀에서 신입한테 죄다 이직을 권하는 희한한 동네
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 참...
<yemharc> 그런 부분의 고민이면 대부분 답변은 고정적이에요
<yemharc> 사실 어느 회사를 가도 비슷하고....
<yemharc> 해외로 나가라 or 직종을 바꿔라
<yemharc> 참 무책임한 답변도 안되는 답변이긴 한데
<yemharc> 따지고 보면 저거 말고는 딱히 구멍이 안 보여요
<yemharc> 그 외에 있는 방법이라고 하면 진짜 1%급이 되서 아무한테도 터치 안받고 일하거나
<yemharc> 자기회사 차리는 정도네요
<grr> 쩝...
<yemharc> 근데 그건 알아두세요
<yemharc> 어지간한 곳 아닌 다음에는
<yemharc> 일단 실력 자체로는 말이 통하는 곳이에요
<yemharc> 물론 뭐, 기존 경력자들이 너무 저평가를 받아서 그렇지 괴물은 널렸습니다만....
<jangnan> 말이 통해도 그게 그거아님?
<jangnan> 밖에서 볼떄는
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아뇨 틀려요
<yemharc> 사실 말 그대로 '기술' 자체만을 목적으로 하는 IT회사는 정말 실력이면 말이 통합니다
<yemharc> 되려 게임이나 엔터테인먼트 관련쪽이 말이 정말 안통하죠
<jangnan> 마음만 좋지 칼퇴 많이 가능한가
<jangnan> 보통 다들 원하는거 ㄴ두가지죠
<jangnan> 고액 칼퇴
<yemharc> 그러니까 그런 소위 '블랙회사'라는게 생각보다 많은게 아니에요
<jangnan> 전 칼퇴면되요
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 저도 리눅스 유지보수 회사인데
<bluedusk> 사람들이 리눅스를 걍 범웨어로 올려쓰고 주력 운영체제를 윈도우로 쓰더라구요..
<yemharc> 거야 뭐.....
<jangnan> 맥이나 윈도임
<bluedusk> 바꿔 말하면 윈도우 엔지니어가 저 주력 운영체제 윈도우 안쓰고 리눅스 써요 하지만 윈도우 유지 보수 잘함
<yemharc> 사실 회사 입장에서 윈도우를 쓰는 가장 큰 이유는 고객과의 의사소통이 대부분이더군요
<bluedusk> 뭔가 좀 이상하다는..;
<grr> 정말 하반기 공체라도 넣어볼까..
<bluedusk> 윈도우 안써도 고객과 의사소통은 가능하던데요..
<yemharc> grr: 어디 공채요?
<yemharc> bluedusk: 문서 관련은 그렇지도 않아요
<bluedusk> grr, 인천공항공사 공채 ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 리브레오피스 정말 호환 잘 되긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 아직 안되는 부분들이 약간 있는데
<yemharc> 고객이 그런 사정을 일일이 이해해 주지는 않아요
<jangnan> 난 어디
<jangnan> 땡보 공기관 들가서
<jangnan> 정치나 하면서 칼퇴하고 싶음
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> yemharc, 어차피 문서로 받아볼게 거의 없어서 있어봤자 로그파일정도?
<yemharc> bluedusk: 그건 기술직 입장이죠
<bluedusk> jangnan, 정치 하는게 생각보다 뭐 사람마다 틀리긴 하겟지만 제 입장에선 참 짜증나는..;
<jangnan> 그건 직급이 낮은상태에서 일하면서 해서 그런거죠
<yemharc> 일단 군면제나 행불면제 하신거 아니면 다들 정치하기엔 결격사유입니다 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> yemharc, 제가 기술직이니깐요 어차피 보내줄 문서도 pdf로 보내주면 별말 없던데요
<jangnan> 공기관이야 전화 잘받고 가서 까작대고
<yemharc> bluedusk: 그러니까 기술직 입장이란 말이죠
<yemharc> 저만해도 제 업무만 보기에는 리눅스면 충분합니다.
<yemharc> 근데 퍼블리싱 업체/팀하고 일 진행할땐 정말 윈도우가 어쩔 수 없이 필요한 경우가 상당히 많아요
<bluedusk> 어떤 면에서요?
<yemharc> 일단 아까 말한 문서가 제일 크고요
<yemharc> 그 다음이 상대방이 보내오는 클라이언트로군요
<yemharc> 폰버전 이전에 개발중인 프로그램들은 대부분 윈도용 exe로 옵니다
<yemharc> 이건 업계 전체가 그래요
<yemharc> 안드로이드 개발도 포함해서 모바일 업계 개발환경은 사실 윈도우가 표준입니다
<bluedusk> 그건 개발쪽이라서 그런거 아닌가요? 전 시스템 엔지니어쪽이라서요
<jangnan> 엔지니어링 노프라플럼
<yemharc> 그러니까 위에 적었듯, 저도 제 업무(개발)만 할거면 윈도우 필요 없다니까요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 테스트 버전 평가, 작업 문서화 및 의사소통이 '개발'은 아니잖습니까
<yemharc> 아니지...'개발'은 맞지만 'tech'는 아니라고 해야 맞겠군요
<bluedusk> 시스템 엔지니어는 그런게 필요가 없는대도 제가 다니는 회사 분들은 대부분 윈도우를 쓰고 있어서 그런거였구요
<yemharc> 그쯤되면 그냥 개인선택이겠죠
<yemharc> 윈도건 리눅스건 회사에서 강제하는게 아니라면 개인취향입니다
<bluedusk> 뭐 개인취향이라고 생각할 수 도 있지만
<jangnan>  갑이 까라면 까는거
<bluedusk> 아까 말슴드렸듯이 저 윈도우 엔지니어인데요 개인취향이 좀 독특해서 윈도우를 안써요 하는건 좀 웃기지 않나요?
<yemharc> 이상할게 있나요?
<jangnan> 블덕옹이 반항의 피가 흘르는거
<jangnan> 나랑 비슷함
<yemharc> 뭐가 이상한지 전 모르겠어요
<jangnan> 농도 차이가 있지만
<bluedusk> 내가 이삭한건가..-_-?
<yemharc> 윈도 엔지니어가 윈도를 '모른다'라고 하면 문제가 됩니다
<bluedusk> 이상한
<yemharc> bluedusk: 사실 그리고 여기에도 그 대표적 예시로 grr님이 계십니다.
<yemharc> 저분 리눅스는 정말 생초보 수준으로 모르시지만 리눅스 커널관련 개발자입니다
<yemharc> 최근에는 데몬 포팅도 무사히(?) 끝내셨죠
<bluedusk> 아니 당연히 모르는건 문제가 되죠 프로그래머가 저 프로그래밍 할줄 몰라요 하는거랑 다를바 없잖아요
<yemharc> 그러니까 '모르면' 몰라도 '안쓰는'것 자체는 아무 문제 없잖아요
<yemharc> 예를 들면 아이폰 개발자이지만 아이폰은 써본적도 없는 사람도 많아요
<yemharc> 그 반대도 마찬가지고요
<yemharc> 양쪽 다 개발하지만 스마트폰 자체를 안쓰는 사람도 있어요
<bluedusk> 그건 개인 개발자들이고
<bluedusk> 제가 말하는건 업체나 아까 말한 고객사 가서
<Work^Seony> 그럼 만들어놓고 이게 제대로 작동하는지느 확인을 안하고 앱을 내놓는 거네요
<yemharc> 그렇게 따지면 서버개발자는 모두 자기 개인서버 하나씩 가지고 있어야 할 판인걸요
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 아뇨 테스트랑은 좀 별개죠 ㅎ;;;
<yemharc> bluedusk: 실제 저희 회사에 그런 개발자들이 있어서요
<Work^Seony> 물론 테스트랑은 별개지만, 제대로 작동하는지를 볼려면 스맛폰을 써야하는 게 기본인데...
<bluedusk> 아까 예를 들었듯이 생초보 수준으로 모르지만 리눅스 쓰면서 커널관련 개발자라고 말하는거랑 리눅스 안쓰면서 커널 관련 개발자라고 말하는거랑
<bluedusk> 고객사 입장에선 어느게 더 믿음이 갈까요?
<Work^Seony> 아이폰도, 시뮬레이터랑 실제 작동이랑은 좀 차이가 있거든요...
<Work^Seony> 저 같으면, 아이폰 없는 개발자가 만든 앱은 전혀 쓰고싶지 않을 거 같은데요...
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 네, 근데 개인이면 몰라도 회사에서 팀단위로 움직이면 개발자가 실 테스트까지 할 필요는 없으니까요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 결국 한국에서는 회사에서 만드는 앱이, 개발자는 테스트 안하고 내보낸다는 얘기네요
<jangnan> 블덕옹이 이상한거임
<jangnan> 끝
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 사실 그렇습니다
<bluedusk> 그리고 아까 스맛폰 앱도 저 스맛폰 쓰지 않지만 이런앱 만들었어요 많이 써주세요 하면
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 헐... 그렇군요. 그러니 IT 강국이지...
<bluedusk> 사람들이 아 저서람 스맛폰도 안쓰면서 앱 개발했네 캐 능력자구나 할까요?
<yemharc> 이게 웃긴게
<yemharc> 개인 개발자라면 확실히 문제에요
<bluedusk> 그러니깐 제가 아까 말한게 뭔가 웃기지 않냐고 말한거죠
<yemharc> 근데 팀 단위로 움직이는 상황에서는 좀 얘기가 틀려지더군요
<Work^Seony> 전공이 다르면 취업도 안되는 서양 땅에서, 스맛폰 개발자가 스맛폰을 안쓴다는 얘기는 비상식적인 소리로 밖에 안들리는데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 개발자가 반드시 테스트를 해 볼 필요는 없는 상황이 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 그건 그 회사의 책임자한테 문제가 있어보여요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 근데 사실 그렇게 돌아가고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 일단 물건부터 내놓고 보는 마인드군요
<yemharc> 꼭 저희쪽만이 아니라 대부분 그렇게 굴러갑니다.
<yemharc> 그래서 사실상....똥망! 입니다
<yemharc> 제가 요 몇달 x고생 한 원인 중 하나이기도 하죠
<yemharc> 저도 이게 '아무래도 좋다'고 생각하진 않아요
<Work^Seony> 헐... 제가 한국에서 IT 업계에 일했던 게 아니라서 잘 모르지만... 완전 막장 같은데요
<yemharc> 막장까지 떨어지진 않았습니다만
<yemharc> 아마 인력 이동이 지금대로 이어지면 정말 막장이 아니라 나락까지 떨어질겁니다
<Work^Seony> 제가 일했던 금융에서 그런 일이 생겼으면 아마 '대란'이 일어났을 거 같은데요..
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 농협!
<yemharc> 이미 일어났잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그러니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아.....말하다 보니 암울하네요
<yemharc> 담배한대 피고 올게요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<bluedusk> 쩝
<bluedusk> 나만 이상한놈 됬네.
<bluedusk> 어차피 운영체제 쓰는건 개인취향이니 시스템 엔지니어가 뭐 쓰던지 개인 취향이다. 개발자들은 리눅스따위 써보지 않아도 커널 개발 한다. 써보지 않고도 개발하는 개발자들 널렸고 업계에서도 다 그렇게 일한다.
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 저는 bluedusk님이랑 의견이 같아서...
<Work^Seony> 그게 기본이라고 생각하거든요...
<grr> 저도 리눅스 쓸줄 모르는...
<Work^Seony> 에이... 쓰시면서 쓸 줄 모르신다면 안되죠...
<Work^Seony> 자동차 핸들이라고는 한 번도 잡아본 적이 없는 사람이나 운전할 줄 모른다고 하는거지, 매일 출퇴근할 때 운전하면서 운전할 줄 모른다면 안되잖아요 ㅋ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 솔직히 어디 현대자동차 전문 정비공이 현대 자동차만 전문적으로 정비하지만 난 현대 자동차 타본적이 없다 개인취향이라 기아차만 탄다 그래서 현대차가 엔진소리가 어떻게 들리던 뭐가 이상하던 메뉴얼대로만 수리해준다 라는말이랑 뭐가 틀린지
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 제 말이 그 말이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 고객이 와서, 윈도우 서버 개발자한테 윈도우 관련해서 질문하나 했는데, "저는 윈도우 안써서 모르는데요" 이게 말이 안되잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 그걸 말하는건데 자꾸 자동차 설계하는애들은 자동차 안타보고도 설계 잘만 하더라 엔진 설계하는애들도 자동차 운전 할줄 몰라도 엔진설계 잘만 하더라
<Work^Seony> 공장에서 나사 조립하는 애들이나 그런 말 해야지, 설계하고 개발하는 사람이 그러면 안된다고 생각하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 나사 조립하는 애들이 안타봤다고 하면 제가 이해 100% 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그쵸
<bluedusk> 전 시스템 엔지니어도 프로그래밍은 알아야 한다고 생각해서 프로그래밍 공부를 다시 하고 잇는데..
<yemharc> 음.....뭔가 의사소통 사이에 초점이 서로 틀린 느낌인데요...;;
<yemharc> 저도 '모르는'건 문제라고 했는데;;
<yemharc> 사용한다는 정도를 너무 크게 잡고 보시는거 아닌가 싶네요
<yemharc> 예를들면 grr님은 리눅스 생초보입니다.
<yemharc> 근데 커널 개발자가 gcc 사용 못하진 않죠
<yemharc> gcc = 리눅스 인건 아니고요
<yemharc> 마찬가지로, 안드로이드 개발자라고 꼭 리눅스를 알고 쓸 필요는 없죠
<yemharc> 하지만 이클립스 사용 못하면 안되겠죠
<yemharc> (정확히는 ADT)
<yemharc> 그리고 전 그런 관점에서 '리눅스 엔지니어가 리눅스 사용 안하는건 이상할 거 없지 않습니까' 하는겁니다
<grr> 전 정말 리눅스 생초보에요.. 개발 쪽 빼고는 GUI 없인 아무것도 못해요;;
<grr> 아.. X 없이 ㄴ아무것도 못합니다(...)
<bluedusk> yemharc, 모르는거야 당연히 문제구요
<bluedusk> 말슴하신것처럼 사용하지 않아도 이상할건 없죠
<bluedusk> 제가 말한건 웃기지 않느냐는거죠
<bluedusk> 아까 예를 들었듯이 자동차 운전도 못하면서 자동차 설계한다고 설계해놓고  이번 설계는 운전할때 최대한 편할 수 있게 설계 했다 고 말하는게랑 비슷하지 않냐는 거죠
<bluedusk> 물론 운전 못한다고 설계 못하는건 아니죠 그런 관점에선 이상할건 없죠
<grr> = =
<drake_dmc> 어라? 사람들 다 어디간겨..
<drake_dmc> 구름과자나 먹고와야것음
<drake_dmc> 아웅
<nexusz99> 이제 윈도우 8 나오면 팽귄이 기죽어있을거 같다능.ㅠㅠ
<drake_dmc> 과연 그럴까요?
<nexusz99> drake_dmc: 서버계열에서는 리눅스나 유닉스가 계속 유지될거 같지만, 뭐 지금도 그렇지만 타블랫, 폰, PC 시장에선 윈도우가 장악해버릴거 같던데요? 너무 끝판왕처럼 나와버려서..;;
<drake_dmc> 흠..
<drake_dmc> 사실 윈도우7도 끝판왕같은 분위기이긴 해요
<drake_dmc> 제가 보기엔 9이 정말 끝판왕이 될거 같은 분위긴데..
<nexusz99> ㅎㅎ.. 애플에서 또 어떤 카드를 내밀지는 앞으로 두고봐야곘지만
<nexusz99> 현재로서는 MS가 한방 먹인듯해요.
<nexusz99> 그에 비해 우리 팽귄은 열심히 뒤뚱뒤뚱..
<drake_dmc> 전 윈도우9을 기다리겠습니다
<drake_dmc> (근데 저번에 명환이형이 그러던데 윈도우9는 티맥스에서 죽쒔다고)
<nexusz99> 엥.. ??
<drake_dmc> 티맥스윈도우가 윈도우9였대요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 티맥스는 윈도우랑 상관없지 않나요..?? ( 지식의 무지..) 아..
<nexusz99> 아..
<nexusz99> 티맥스가 윈도우 기술 사서 쓴건가..ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<nexusz99> 얘기 들어보면 커널도 직접 뚞딱뚝딱 했다고 들었는데..;;
<drake_dmc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 저기... 설문조사 하나만 해주세요 ~ http://boo.ac/k0E
<DDol2> 아까 무슨일로 전부 다 없어지셨어요
<drake_dmc> DDol2: 분산서버중 메인서버가 잠시 죽은듯요
<bluedusk> drake_dmc, flickr 에 사진 올리는거 원본 사이즈로는 못보나요??
<drake_dmc> 저 flickr를 안 써서..
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> (__) 꾸뻑-
<readytoact> 퇴근을 앞두고 또 삽질 중입니다
<readytoact> 으허허허
<readytoact> 우분투에서 비됴카드를 못잡아서 화면이 뚝뚝끊기는데요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<hanbin973> 1사 2,3 루~
<hanbin973> 2-1 ;;
<hanbin973> 쉿 2아웃
<hanbin973> 망했당 ㅜ
<lazenca> hi
<lazenca> ㅎㅇ
<lazenca> 우분투 피진 메신저 막힌 거 어떻게 푸나요?
<lazenca> ls
<twsen> 막혀욤? 저는 피진도 네이트온도 안써봐서 막히는게 뭔지 잘 모르겠;;; 이건가요? "피진, 네이트온 문제.." http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=91976
<twsen> 이건가욤? 윗글이랑 비슷한 글은 "며칠 전부터 피진 네똥 접속이 안되네영" http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=83334
<hanbin973> 아 짱나
<hanbin973> 9회말에 4점 못내면 롯데 2위 장담 못하겟네 =.=
<hanbin973> 뭐 끝났네 =.=
<hanbin973> 쳇
<grr> 가을에도 장사 할 수 있으면 좋은거죠 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dpl> 안녕하세요~
<dpl> 아무도 안계신가요?
<dpl> (방금 채널 규칙 읽고 왔습니다) 코분투 처음 설치해 본 초보입니다. 나름대로 검색해가며 겨우겨우 업데이트하고 설정을 마친 상대인데요. 업데이트 후(라고 추정) '우분투 소프트웨어 센터'의 'cobuntu' 저장소 이름이 'Ubuntu Tweak Stable PPA'로 바뀌어 있습니다.
<dpl> (상기 이어서) 사용 상 문제는 전혀 없지만 조금 아쉬운 부분이라 이를 원래대로 'cobuntu' 라고 표시되게 하고 싶은데 방법이 있을까요? 아! 참고로 관계가 있는지는 모르겠지만 윈도 7 64비트에서 버추얼박스 4.1.2 버전으로 설치했습니다. 리눅스는 말그대로 초보인지라 아는게 하나도 없습니다. 도와주세요. ㅜ_ㅜ
<dpl> (염치 없지만) 질문 두번째! 동영상 플레이어로
<dpl> UMplayer 를 설치했는데 가상머신 상에서 구동해서 인지 코덱에 상관 없이 어떤 동영상도 제대로 나오지 않았습니다. 혹시나 해서 설정에서 'output driver'를 'x11 (slow)'로 바꾸니 나오긴 하는데 많이 버벅이는 군요. 혹시 다른 아웃풋 드라이버를 사용 할 수 있는 방법은 없을까요? 게스트 확장 설치는 정상적으로 되어 있습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-22
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<LynxSpearLite> hi
<LynxSpearLite> guys
<LynxSpearLite> How is everyone
<grr> hi
<yemharc> 후우.......
<yemharc> 잠시 로그아웃요
<drake_kr> 으잌
<root> 안녕하세요
<root> root: 처음뵙는 분이시네요. 반갑습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 읭
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: olc에서 하드 받았습니다..
<drake_kr> oss라면서 윈도우/맥 전용 하드를 줍니다
<Work^Seony> 근데 윈도우/맥 전용이라면 무슨 기능이 따로 있는 건가요?
<drake_kr> 음 곧 페북에 올릴겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<Guest59124> 아.........
<Guest59124> 진짜 업계 뜰까
<yemharc> ㅁㄴㅇ
<grr> yemharc: oops?
<yemharc> 개꼴당했어요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 무슨일이십니까아
<yemharc> 사내 삼바 서버가 하나 있어요
<yemharc> 4월에 만들고 여태까지 묵혀둔 서버인데
<yemharc> 원래 계획은 "임원진 계정은 관리자, 나머지는 팀별 억세스, 기존 파일서버 데이터 약 1.2테라를 옮긴 뒤 가동"
<yemharc> 근데 오늘 난데없이 "x팀에 계정 풀어라" 그래서 갔더니.....
<yemharc> 그때부터 이사들간 기싸움 + 정치판 시작
<yemharc> <-그리고 가운데 낌
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 중소기업인데 임원이 많다 싶으면 정말 널리고 널린 일
<grr> ...
<yemharc> grr: 혹시 나중에 그런 회사 들어가게 되면 조심해요
<yemharc> 아우
<yemharc> putty말고 쓸만한 텀 없나요
<drake_kr> xterm, securecrt
<yemharc> 포탈좀 부탁합니다 굽신굽신
<drake_kr> 제가쓰는게 securecrt고, 다중작업용으로는 kippler님이 만드신게 있는데
<drake_kr> securecrt는 유료구요.
<yemharc> 키플러님이 만드신거면 오픈소스겠군요 (편견)
<drake_kr> http://www.kippler.com/win/crtmaster/
<grr> xshell
<drake_kr> http://kldp.org/node/95387
<yemharc> xshell은 업무용으로 쓰려면 유료군요
<yemharc> 부엌
<yemharc> 9만원짜리........
<drake_kr> 흐음..
<yemharc> 확실히 기능은 좋아 보이는데
<yemharc> 탄환이 부족하군요
<yemharc> 아.....
<yemharc> 그냥 irssi static컴파일 할까....
<drake_kr> 뽀대로사 괜찮다는디유
<drake_kr> http://en.poderosa.org/
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 필요한 기능은 다 들어있군요 +_+
<drake_kr> yemharc: 하드를 받았는데..
<drake_kr> ... 삼성것이고, 리눅스 지원 명시가 안 되어있네요
<yemharc> .......
<drake_kr> Windows와 Mac 지원 <-
<drake_kr> 일단 훼북에 사진 올려두었습니다
<Work^Seony> 그 얘기였군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어쨌든 점심먹고 오겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 웕
<drake_kr> 이건뭐지..
<drake_kr> http://cfs.tistory.com/custom/blog/34/340219/skin/images/GCGC_Poster_700_0825.jpg
<meow_andro> drake_kr / 벅벅
<drake_kr> meow_andro: http://www.gcgconf.com
<meow_andro> 하필이면 그날 겹치는군요 ㅡㅅㅡ;
<drake_kr> 과연 여성 개발자들이 많이 갈려나요?
<meow_andro> 안갈듯 ㅡㅠㅡ
<meow_andro> 1. 남자친구가 고프다
<meow_andro> 2. 잠이고프다
<meow_andro> 3. 먹을거리가 고프다
<meow_andro> (물론 순서는 반대가 될수도 있음)
<yemharc> 여성개발자 모임이라......
<grr> 저기 모임장소 입구에 while(TRUE){ try{여자친구요청();}catch(Exception 차임){}}
<grr> 팻말을 들고 있어보는것도..
<yemharc> grr: 한눈에 알아보는 여성분 만나면 명휘님처럼 될 수도 있습니다.
<yemharc> "어느샌가 나의 아이폰은 탈옥되어 아내에게 GPS정보를 수신하고 있었다."
<dpl> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> dpl: 안녕하세요
<dpl> 반갑습니다. ^-^
<meow_andro> 멋지군염 ㅡㅅㅡ ...
<meow_andro> 저도 여친에게 gps정보를 도청당하고 싶 -ㅠ- ... (응?)
<yemharc> 그리고 명휘님 어머님께서는
<dpl> 탈옥의 주체(?)가 아내 분이시라면 더욱 익사이팅한 상황이 아닐까 합니다. 허허~
<yemharc> 명휘님의 우분투 데탑 앞에 앉아 하신 첫마디가 "이거 설정이 왜 이리 x판이야"
<grr> yemharc: 전 여자친구가 제 아이폰에 오빠믿지를 깔았다가.. 여자친구가 T_T 하던데요...
<yemharc> 그리고 명휘님은 다음날 어머님께 전화해서 "아 이거 단축키 뭘로 바꾼거에요!!"
<grr> 오빠는 왜 기숙사<->도서관<->연구실 건물외에는 어딜 가질 않아?
<yemharc> (모두 실화 및 현재진해입니다)
<yemharc> grr: 그래서 깨진겁니다
<yemharc> .......
<dpl> 헛...벌써 그렇게 진행된거군요;;; 이걸 모르고 나댔군요;;; 죄송.
<grr> yemharc: = =
<yemharc> dpl: 네, 명휘님 아내분께선 컴공이 전공이시더라구요
<yemharc> 맥 안에 VM을 깔고 그 위에 윈도를 얹어서 야동을 숨겼는데 "어디어디어디에 있는 xx야동, 지워 ^^"라는 말을 들었을땐 그냥 무서웠다고 하시더군요
<dpl> 컴콩에 여자분이 있군요. 저는 본적이 없어서...
<grr> = =
<dpl> 세상에...컴퓨터를 주제(?)로 신도있는 대화가 가능했던 거군요. ㅜ_ㅜ
<grr> nfs 로 보다가 패킷 캡쳐해서 증거자료 내밀기세...
<drake_kr> 아내왈 : "오빠 회사 컴터에 바탕화면 좀 바꿔" <- 라던가..
<yemharc> 회사 방화벽따위 촛불만도 못한 법이지!
<drake_kr> 그나저나 yemharc 님 저 facebook 오픈소스포럼에 초대좀 해주실수 있남유
<drake_kr> 어제 작성한거 올려야 되는데..
<dpl> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> dpl :: 의미가 무엇인가요? dot per liter 라던가 ㅋㅋ
<dpl> 그런 심오한 의미는 없습니다. 막 지은 닉네임입니다. ㅜ_ㅜ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<dpl> 한글 닉네임이 안되더라고요. 아 부끄러워요//
<drake_kr> 아잉
<drake_kr> 부끄부끄
<drake_kr> \\ㅅ\\
<dpl> 역시 닉네임은 성의 있게 만들어야 어디가서도 당당하게 나설 수 있는 건데 나태했습니다. ㅜ_ㅜ
<dpl> 솔직히 말하면 키보드를 엄지를 제외한 양본으로 번갈아 따다닥~했을때 나왔다고 해야 할겁니다. 삐질;;;
<drake_kr> 흥ㅁ
<drake_kr> 흐음
<dpl> 너무나 어이상실의 닉네임이라 채널에 ㅍ
<dpl> 폐가 되지 않았을까 걱정이군요;;
<yemharc> dpl: 닉네임은 상대 비방 또는 불쾌감을 주는게 아니라면 개인 자유입니다
<grr> 저처럼 닉네임을 거칠게 발음하면 뭐같은 닉도 있어요 (...)
<yemharc> 불쾌감의 기준은 '많은 사람들이 공통적으로 불쾌감을 느낄 경우'에 한합니다
<drake_kr> 지라랄: 나 olc에서 500기가 usb3 하드 받음
<grr> drake_kr: oops...
<yemharc> 그리고 non-linux-support
<drake_kr> 잘돼요
<drake_kr> 근데 명시를 안했을뿐
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그야 보통 안되는 쪽이 되려 신기하죠
<drake_kr> 아우 다음부터는
<yemharc> 똑같은 하드웨어에 OS만 바뀌었다고 그걸 구분해서 차단하다니
<drake_kr> 이거 하고 나서 세줄요약정리를 부탁해야겠음
<drake_kr> 너무 길음
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 웬지 페북에서도 그렇고..
<drake_kr> '좋은 내용이군요. 하지만 읽어보진 않았습니다.' <- 이런식의 글들이 나올듯한..
<yemharc> 헐
<yemharc> 구글 '독감'트렌드도 있군요
<yemharc> .........
<yemharc> http://www.google.com/flutrends
<drake_kr> 지라알: http://www.gcgconf.com 여기 가면 어떻게 좀 안 되려나
<gr> 오
<dpl> 한국은 없는군요. ㅜ_ㅜ 북한은 통계가 불가능하다 쳐도 남한은 가능할텐데 아쉽네요.
<yemharc> 아, 저 독감트렌드 개념이 뭐냐면요
<yemharc> 사람들이 '독감'을 검색한 걸 토대로 집계가 되는겁니다.
<yemharc> 부정확한 듯 보이면서도 묘하게 설득력은 있는게
<yemharc> 사람들이 병에 걸리면 그에 대한 치료법을 검색한다 -> 독감이 유행하는 곳에서는 다른 곳보다 독감에 관한 검색량이 늘어난다 -> 통계를 낸다
<dpl> 아하~~그렇군요. 신기한 구글 +_+
<yemharc> 절대치 평가는 안되겠지만 상대적인 평가자료로는 충분히 설득력이 있죠
<meow_andro> dpl: 괜차나요 제 닉은 더 의미 없어요 (중얼)
<yemharc> 그리고 미국같은 곳의 질병센터 등에서는 실제로  자료로 사용하고 있기도 하군요
<dpl> 감사합니다. ^-^
<drake_kr> 아졸려
<drake_kr> 좀만 자야겠다..
<dpl> 저 질문이 있는데 코분투 깔고 업데이트 받으면 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 'cobuntu' 저장소 이름이 우분투 트윅 스테이블 PPA로 바뀌던데 이걸 다시 cobuntu로 바꿀 수 있는 방법은 없을까요?
<yemharc> 읭....그거 편집이 되던가...
<yemharc> 센터에서 편집이 안된다면.....그냥 못바꾸신다고 보셔야 할듯요
<dpl> 검색해봐도 비슷한 답도 없어서 거의 포기상태입니다. 쓰는데 문제는 없지만 묘하게 신경쓰여요.
<dpl> 어흑...그렇군요. ㅜ_ㅜ
<yemharc> 에......그게 ppa쪽에서 인증키 등을 받아올 때
<yemharc> 그 정보도 함께 받아오는데
<yemharc> 만약 센터에서 편집이 안되면 해당 키와 정보를 받은 폴더에 가서 표기정보를 수정하고 ppa연동을 다시 하면 됩니다.....만
<yemharc> ......뭐, 안하는게 속편하죠
<dpl> 복잡하네요. 나중에 다시 업데이트 되면 다시 풀릴 것도 같고 여러모로 아쉽네요
<yemharc> 그리고 표기명이 들어있는 파일은 당연히 암호화 되어 있기 때문에 먼저 복호화->수정->재암호화->동기화의 최소 4단계를 거쳐야 합니다
<dpl> 아...역시 제 능력 밖의 일이 되는군요. ㅜ_ㅜ 어제 저녁에 코분투 처음 깔고 최초로 맛보는 좌절입니다. ㅜ_ㅜ
<yemharc> ㅎ
<yemharc> 오오 굿잡 네이버
<yemharc> 자체 컨텐츠인데 자체검색으로는 못얻다니 놀랍도다
<dpl> 풉...네이버 검색은 무식인 검색~
<yemharc> 구글트렌드를 따라한 듯한 네이버 트렌드라는게 있는데
<yemharc> 이게 지들 조작에 대한 증거가 되다 보니까 없애지는 못하고
<yemharc> 검색해도 링크가 없어요
<yemharc> 근데 구글서 치면 나옵........
<dpl> 구글은 가끔 너무 잘 찾아줘서 무서워요. 크롤링이라고 하던가요? 지운 페이지까지 남기고 있는게 가끔 당황스러울때가 있어요.
<yemharc> 크롤링이라기보다
<yemharc> http://www.archive.org/web/web.php 이런 물건이 있지요
<dpl> 옛날에 유니텔 가입했던 아이디로 검색해보면 제가 쓴 글을 누군가 가져갔는데 그걸 저장해 놔서 제 아이디가 뜬더라고요. 지워 달라고 해야 하나...
<yemharc> 음......개인정보가 있는게 아니라면 굳이 지울 필요 있을까요
<dpl> 근데 그 가져간 사람은 벌써 지운 글...
<yemharc> 전 되려 그런 로그들이 남아있어서 더 편한데.....
<dpl> 어릴적 글이라 부끄러워요 ///_///
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<dpl> 우분투도 많이 편해졌네요. 코분투는 바로 한글도 되고 한영키도 잘 먹고! 유니티란게 좀 애매해서 헛 클릭을 하고 있긴 한데 현 상황은 만족입니다.
<yemharc> 유니티는 사실 크게 불편한건 아닌데
<yemharc> 기존 인터페이스와는 많이 틀리다 보니 익숙해지는 시간이 좀 필요합니다.
<yemharc> 다만 써보니 처음에 어색하고 불편하던것도 적응이 되니 나름의 장점이 보이더군요
<dpl> 사실 전 리눅스란거 말그대로 깔아본다는데 의미를 두었던지라 아는게 너무 없어요 ㅜ_ㅜ 계속 검색 중...
<yemharc> 괜찮아요
<yemharc> 책펴놓고 들여다 보고만 있는 수많은 사람들보다 훨씬 잘 하시는겁니다.
<grr> yemharc: 흠칫...
<dpl> 예전에 처음 깔아본 리눅스가 7.2 버전이었던가? 레드헷인가 였던거였고....할머니가 아는 분이 버리는 책 몇권을 가져오셨는데 그때 끼어 있었다지요;;; 그거 보고 까는데만 3일 걸리길래 포기...
<dpl> 나중에 대학교와서 애플 노트북 가지고 프레젠테이션 하는거에 자극 받아 과시용으로 우분투 깔아본게 사실 상 처음 써본 리눅스 였어요.
<yemharc> grr: 진씨는 적어도 커널책은 30분보단 좀 길게 봐요.....
<yemharc> dpl: 원래 이쪽계열 오는 분들의 동기 중 반 이상은 그런겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 과시욕이 뭐 부끄러울거 있나요
<yemharc> 없는데 과시하려고 금박 입히면 문제지만요
<dpl> 그 당시 애플의 화려한 페이지 전환...완전 스티브 잡스가 저리가라라는 표정으로 발표하더라고요. 쩝...근데 막상 노트북에 가상머신으로 깔아서 인지 프로젝터에 연결이 안되더라고요. 결국 윈도에서 오픈오피스로 열었지요;; 하하~ 망신;;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<dpl> 결국 그 수업의 최종 승자는 플레시로 만들어온 잘 모르는 선배들이었지요. 무슨 프레젠테이션을 플레시 애니메이션으로...~_~;
<yemharc> 말씀하시는걸 보면 대충 02년 전후쯤이려나요
<yemharc> 그 당시라면 플래쉬가 아무래도 화려했죠
<yemharc> 음....아니 더 뒤겠네요
<dpl> 음...기억으론 06년쯤 될겁니다. 군대 갔다와서 거든요. 허허~
<grr> yemharc: 친구중에 OS LOW 레벨부터 만들겠다고 커널 공부하고 있다는놈이 있죠...(...)
<grr> yemharc: 뭔말을 해도 안들으니 문제
<yemharc> 안그래도 drake_kr 님께 들었습니다.
<yemharc> 300페이지의 벽은 넘었대요?
<grr> 아니죠 뭐 = =
<grr> 어려우니까 한장넘어가기도 빡세다는둥 이바구를 하는데..
<yemharc> 그런거 때려치고
<grr> 커널 코드를 직접 본적도 전무한놈이니..
<yemharc> kernel janitor 프로젝트나 참여하라고 하세요
<yemharc> 커널 공부하는데엔 저 프로젝트가 갑입니다
<grr> yemharc: 이렇게 이야기를 합니다. "구조 꼬라지를 보니까 내 맘에 안들어 내가 다 새로 만들꺼야"
<yemharc> 오오
<grr> 2년뒤에 어찌되나 봐야지요 = =
<yemharc> 그럼 자기 맘에 드는 디자인 초안부터 그려서 보여달라고 하면  되겠군요!
<yemharc> 디자인만 좋다면 구현할 사람이야 인터넷에 널려 있습니다.
<grr> 그놈에게 디자인이랑 해태와도 같아요. 상상속의 디자인이죠 (...)
<grr> 제가 맨날 걔한테 하는 이야기가 task structure 만 이쁘게 짜오면 니가 전설 될 수 있다고 그래도... 보지도 안하고..
<yemharc> 즉, 그러니까, 할 마음은 없는거네요
<grr> 그렇죠.. 그러고 하는말이 연봉 3천이하 회사를 왜 들어가냐... 이야..
<grr> 2년뒤가 기대되요 - -
<yemharc> 연봉 3천이하......
<yemharc> .......난 언제 3천 근처 찍어보나
<grr> yemharc: 5년안에 연봉 5천찍어야죠 /척/
<yemharc> grr: 이 나라에서 기술자로 5년에 5천이라.......
<yemharc> "구글은 이미 넘어섰고 오라클만 잡으면 됨 ㅇㅇ"하는 나라에서 그게 쉽지가 않죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<dpl> 여기 백수도 있어요. ㅜ_ㅜ
<dpl> 그러고 보니 이젠 버추얼 박스가 오라클꺼 더군요. 몇일 전에 깔아보고 알았지요.
<grr> yemharc: 대기업 = =;
<dpl> 우리나라 언론은 극소수를 제외하고 모두 국내 굴지의 모 대기업의 편(?)이라 저같은 평범한 사람들은 우리나라가  IT 강국 인줄 알지요 뭐;;;
<grr> 아 셋별...
<grr> 말아먹기 1인자 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dpl> 삼성의 위력은 군대에도 영향력을 뻣쳐요. 동생이 부사관으로 가 있는데 헨드폰은 삼성꺼만 사야 한다고 주임원사가 강요(?)한데요.
<dpl> 그리고 군대에선 아직도 정압식이 정전식보다 뛰어나니 삼성께 최고라고 한다더군요. 동생의 입에서 그런 이야기를 들으니 참 생소하더군요.
<yemharc> 저런
<yemharc> 잘못 알고 계시네요. IT 강국 맞습니다. 인프라 강국 (...)
<dpl> 근데 동생 헨드폰인 갤럭시 1은 정전식 이라는게 이 유머의 핵심....아~ 나 너무 재미없어 >_</
<yemharc> 우리나라가
<yemharc> 네이버만 없었어도 참 IT강국이 됐을건데.....
<yemharc> 아니....강국까진 아니어도 싸그리 모여서 멍텅구리가 되는 꼴은 안 났을건데...
<dpl> 정치 알바들의 놀이터...ㅜ_ㅜ 여론조작의 시발점...네이버 맘에 안들어요. 그래도 탈퇴 못하는 소인배 dpl입니다.
<grr> 실제 정치 알바를 본적이 있어서요 - -;;;
<dpl> 예전에 네이버가 카페 운영자들한테 명함 만들어줄때 껴서 받았던 기억도 나는군요;;;
<yemharc> 음......그러고 보니 나 네이버 아이디는 있던가 (...)
<yemharc> 국내포털 로그인 마지막으로 해본게 중1때 다음이었던가.....
<yemharc> 아니 중2쯤 됐겠구나
<dpl> 전 어제도 로그인;; 커헛...유일하게 사용하는 서비스는 카페군요.
<yemharc> 아니 사실 포털을 쓰는 자체는 문제가 없어요
<yemharc> 다만 '알고' 쓰면 되는것 뿐이죠
<yemharc> 사실 전 국내 포털과 그 안에 속한 유저들의 행태가 너무 싫어요
<yemharc> 대부분의 카페는 무조건 회원가입이 전제이고, 그나마도 가입하면 등업요청 가입인사...
<yemharc> 지식인은 지식KIN이 된지 오래고
<yemharc> 오래라기보다 태생부터 KIN이 맞으려나
<yemharc> 검색으로 나오는 자료들은 네이버 안에서 돌고 돌다 쉬다 못해 발효된 건더기들이 굴러다니고
<yemharc> 도대체가 '새로운 정보'는 아무리 뒤져도 안나오죠
<grr> yemharc: 제일 승질나는게.. 블로그에다가 "왜 마우스 오른쪽 클릭을 막냐? 요기 주소로 들어가서 뚫는거 받아라"
<yemharc> 심지어 포털 뉴스랍시고 있는 곳에서도 국내 이야기를 제외하면 새로운 정보따위 하나도 없고
<grr> 문제는 링크가 하이퍼링크로 올려둔거도 아니고 드래그해서 복사붙여넣기도 안된다는거 ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> 아, 그거 정말 멍청하죠
<yemharc> 막을거면 자동링크 처리라도 하던가......
<dpl> 저는 조금 독특한 이유로 네이버를 멀리하게 되었는데...운영진으로 있던 카페에 가끔 회원들이 정치적인 글을 올리는 경우가 있었어요. 생각이 달라도 싸울일도 없었는데...어느날 글이 차단되기도 하고 이상한 사람들이 가입해서 욕을 그렇게 해더군요;; 뭔가 이상해서 아이디로 찾아봤더니...소위 말하는 정치 알바의 아이디였어
<dpl> 당시엔 좀 이상하다 생각하고 말았는데 이게 지나고 보니 무섭더군요. 그래서 네이버를 버렸죠...운영진도 양도하고...
<dpl> 그다음 부터 포털 사이트를 보는 눈이 좀 달라졌어요. 댓글도 절대 안쓰고 비번도 바궜고요.
<dpl> 너무 딴소리를 했군요 ㅜ_ㅜ
<yemharc> 아우아아아.....
<yemharc> grr: 하이탭 언제 나올까요.......
<dpl> 크로미움 브라우저는 최대화 했다 다시 줄이면 제목표시줄이 하나 더 생기네요. 저만 그런가요?
<yemharc> 하나 더 생긴다?
<dpl> 뭐라고 해야 하나....용어는 정확히 모르지만 그 닫기 최소화 최대화 있는 위에 바 있잖아요? 그게 최대화 하고 줄이다 보면 한줄이 더 생겨 있어요;; 쩝..
<yemharc> 유니티에서요?
<dpl> 네~~
<meow_andro> drake_kr / 댁이시겠근영 ㅡㅠㅡ
<yemharc> 음....... 그거 그러니까 브라우저 최대화 상태에서 창 크기를 줄이면
<meow_andro>  ...
<yemharc> 화면 상단에 뭔가 제목을 표시하는 줄이 따로 하나 더 있다 이 말씀이시죠?
<dpl> 정확합니다. +_+
<yemharc> 그건 유니티 글로벌 메뉴라고 해서요
<yemharc> 유니티에서 돌아가는 모든 프로그램들이 최대화 상태가 아닐 때에 그 메뉴바가 떠 있고요
<yemharc> 거기에 마우스 대 보시면 원래 프로그램 창에 있어야 할
<yemharc> 파일(F) 폴더(F) 같은 메뉴들이
<yemharc> 모두 그 위에 모여 있습니다.
<yemharc> 크로미움처럼 무조건 전체화면으로 들어가는 녀석들 경우에는 자동으로 숨고
<grr> yemharc: 일단 리뷰 기간이.. 한 10일 뒤까지로 알고있거든요 ;;
<yemharc> 전체화면으로 늘리더라도 메뉴바가 항상 나와있는 프로그램이라면 숨지 않습니다.
<yemharc> grr: 아직 멀었군요
<yemharc> 결국 다음달이네요
<yemharc> 사실 지금 무지 심심해서.....
<dpl> 최대화하고 줄이면 나오면 바에는 메뉴가 따로 안나오고 유니티에 있는 상당에 따로 뜨네요. 크롬 처음 실행하면 안나오고...
<yemharc> 폰도 최적화 할만큼 한거같고요....
<dpl> 닫기 전에는 안없어져요. 쩝...이상하네요.
<yemharc> 크로미움 전체화면 하면 숨지 않나요?
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요
<dpl> 안녕하세요~
<dpl> 전체화면때는 유니티 상단 바에 함쳐지고 줄이면 없어지진 않지만 유니티 상단 바에서 메뉴가 뜨고요. 말이 어렵네요 ^-^;
<yemharc> dpl: 네 그게 바로 글로벌 메뉴의 기본적인 성격입니다.
<yemharc> 프로그램이 실행되고 있다면 글로벌 메뉴는 무조건 노출됩니다.
<dpl> 헛...그런가요? 최초 실행때는 없는데...이 상태에서도 크롬에 기본적으로 있는 최소화 최대화 닫기 버튼은 있으니 중복되는 거라 불필요한 부분이 되는 군요.
<yemharc> 그런면이 없지않아 있죠
<yemharc> 글로벌 메뉴 경우에는 유니티 개발팀 내에서도 아직도 상당한 이슈가 되고 있습니다.
<dpl> 세로 1080밖에 안되는 모니터에선 약간 공간낭비란 느낌입니다. 다음 버전에선 수정되면 좋겠네요 +_+
<yemharc> 일단 공식적으로는 추가된 기능입니다만 어느 순간 빠져버릴 수도 있어요
<dpl> 오호~! 하나 제대로 배웠군요~ 감사합니다.!
<yemharc> 사실 유니티 인터페이스는 등장한지 이제 1년이 되어갑니다.
<yemharc> 여타 인터페이스에 비하면 여러가지로 삐걱대긴 해요
<dpl> 하루종일 우분투 가지고 놀게 생겼군요~ 설정부분은 윈도보다 심심해졌지만 윈도에 있는 프로그램들이 리눅스에도 많이 등장해서 일일이 써보는 재미도 쏠쏠하네요~
<meow_andro> 그래도 메모리만 끊임없이 잡아먹는 그놈 3보단 나아요 (중얼)
<yemharc> 사실 윈도에서 쓰는 프로그램들은 같은 기능을 하는 녀석들이 모두 존재합니다.
<yemharc> 역시 제일 큰 문제는 게임이 안된다는거죠 (진지)
<dpl> 꿀꺽...눈에 가는 게임이라곤 체스 하나 뿐....
<dpl> 체스도 상대가 너무 잘해서 이미 넉다운 입니다. ㅜㅜ
<grr> AX가 안돌아가요 징징징...
<yemharc> grr: 질문~
<yemharc> *ptr == *(ptr)  ~~~
<meow_andro> 게임은 와인으로 =3
<meow_andro> (초진지 ㅡㅡ)
<yemharc> 와인은 근 15년 프로젝트가 되었지만
<yemharc> 여전히 불안정하죠
<meow_andro> 네 되는거도 있고 안되는거도 있고
<meow_andro> 그냥 뭐랄까..
<meow_andro> 그럭저럭 쓸만은 한데 아직 니즈를 충족시키지는 못한다는거
<yemharc> 근데 괜찮아요
<yemharc> 블리자드 게임은 돌아가니까요.....
<grr> yemharc: 같은거라고 해야하나.. 일단 제가 아는선에서는 컴파일을 문법 체크를 빠져나가기 위한 꼼수로써...
<grr> *ptr+2 vs *(ptr+2) 차이죠 뭐..
<grr> 용도는 확실히 다르긴 한데 제가 설명을 못하겠네요 ;;
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 자..
<yemharc> *ptr이 *(ptr)이 될 수는 있는데
<yemharc> 문제는 둘이 완전히 틀린 놈이라는겁니다
<yemharc> 예를들면
<yemharc> 처음 변수를 선언하면서
<yemharc> *ptr = 1;
<yemharc> ptr = 2;
<yemharc> 이렇게 해놓고
<yemharc> print *ptr, *(ptr) 하면
<yemharc> 뭐라고 출력될까요
<imsu> 그냥 보기엔 이상한 값이 나올거 같은데;;
<imsu> 아닌가요
<yemharc> 변수로 제대로 값을 할당했는데요?
<imsu> ptr = 2 는 머지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 현재 ptr이 포인트인가요?
<imsu> int *ptr ?
<yemharc> 자, 코드를 다시 쳐 볼게요
<yemharc> 형은 상관없는 문제이긴 한데....
<yemharc> char *ptr = 1;
<yemharc> ptr = 2;
<yemharc> print *ptr, *(ptr);
<yemharc> 햇갈리나요...
<yemharc> 그럼 좀 단순화
<imsu> 2번째 줄은 주소를 2로 설정한다는거 같은데;; 흠;;;
<yemharc> char *ptr;
<yemharc> ptr =2;
<yemharc> print *ptr, *(ptr);
<yemharc> 아, 마지막줄 수정 print *(ptr);
<yemharc> 음..
<yemharc> grr님은 바쁘신가보네
<imsu> 근데 저게 돌아는 가는겁니까? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 네
<imsu> 안돌아 갈거같은데
<yemharc> 저걸 돌리면 어떤 일이 일어날까요?
<imsu> ptr 이 엉뚱한 주소값을 가리켜서 문제가 일어나지 않나요?
<yemharc> 포인트는 *ptr과 *(ptr)이죠
<imsu> *ptr = 2 는 2를 ptr 이 가리키고 있는 주소값에 넣어라는 것이고 ptr = 2 는 ptr 의 주소값이 2라고 설정해 주는거고
<dpl> 심오한 대화~ 저는 왜 mp3 테그가 왜 깨져 나올까로 고민 중인데...하하~
<imsu> 희안하네
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 자, 간단하게 정리하면
<imsu> test.c:6:7: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
<yemharc> *ptr은 포인터 변수죠?
<imsu> dd
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 포인터 변수는 메모리 블럭 자체를 할당받구요
<yemharc> 그럼 만약, 메모리 1부터 10까지 0으로 채우려고 합니다.
<yemharc> 그러면
<yemharc> char *ptr;
<yemharc> ptr = 1;
<yemharc> for (10loop)
<yemharc> *(ptr++) = 0;
<yemharc> imsu: 이 코드는 어때요?
<imsu> yemharc, 일단 ptr = 1 이 이상한데유 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 왜 이상한가요?
<imsu> 자세한건 모르지만 1번 주소에서 뭘하는지 모르겠지만 거기가 시스템영역이니 뭐니하면 안되잖아유
<imsu> 아닌가
<yemharc> 아니 그렇게까지 파고들지 말구요;;
<imsu> 아
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 그럼 이상할건 없는거 같은데요
<yemharc> 그럼 저기서 *(ptr++)은 *ptr++로 바뀔 수 있을까요 없을까요
<imsu> * 이게 먼저 계산 되나요? ++ 이 먼저 계산되나요?
<yemharc> 예상해보세요
<imsu> 헐;;
<imsu> 연산자 우선순위라;;
<yemharc> a++은 연산이 어떻게 될까요?
<imsu> 나중에 ++
<yemharc> 더 정확히 설명하면?
<imsu> b = a++; 이건 모르지 않으실텐데;;
<imsu> 나한테 왜이러는 겁니까 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 저 일단 바빠서 ㅌㅌ;;
<yemharc> 이걸 설명할 수 있으면 방금의 연산 우선순위에 의한 모든 문제에서 해방됩니다.
<yemharc> ++a / a++ 이런식으로 각각 전/후로 연산자가 붙으면
<yemharc> 해당 라인의 모든 연산에 앞서서 / 모든 연산이 끝난 후에
<yemharc> 가 정확한 순서가 되죠
<yemharc> *ptr++ = 0이라고 하면
<imsu> yemharc, 연산자 우선순위는 보통 왼쪽이니 *ptr++ 는 ptr의 값에 ++ 가 되니 1값이 저장 되겠군요
<yemharc> *ptr에 0을 넣은 후에야 1이 증가합니다.
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 이으이응
<yemharc> 그래서 ()를 생략해도 같은 결과가 나오는거죠
<imsu> 잉;;
<imsu> 그건 아닌거 같은데
<yemharc> *(ptr++) *ptr++
<yemharc> 다시 처음으로 가볼까요
<yemharc> char *ptr로 포인터 변수를 선언하고
<yemharc> ptr = 1 이라고 할당했습니다.
<yemharc> 이걸 뜯어보면
<yemharc> *ptr이 할당받은 메모리 블럭 [안에] 1이 들어가 있는거죠
<yemharc> *ptr은 포장박스, ptr은 내용물이에요
<imsu> ptr = 1 이라는 건 ptr 이 가리키고 있는 주소가 1 이다는거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 근데 여기서 ptr은 포인터 변수이기 때문에 내용물이 그대로 박스로 변하게 됩니다.
<imsu> 내가 잘 못 알고 있었나;;
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 그래서 처음 선언했을 때에 예를 들어 *ptr이 200이란 메모리 블럭이었는데
<yemharc> ptr = 1이라고 하면서 1번 박스 위치로 이동하고
<yemharc> 거기서부터 루프를 돌아 10칸의 메모리 블럭에 0을 때려박죠
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 근데 여기서 우리가 간과하게 되는 부분이 하나 있어요
<yemharc> 포인터 변수는 기본적으로 값을 받지 않죠?
<yemharc> 세그먼테이션 삐~
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 왠지 낚이고 있는 기분은 뭘까;; ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그래서 *ptr, ptr=1 라인은 사실 정확히 표현하면
<imsu> 웬
<yemharc> *ptr, *(*ptr) = 1 이란 과정이 되는거에요
<yemharc> 우린 생각없이 포인터 변수를 선언하고
<yemharc> ptr = 1 이라고 해서 메모리 영역 주소를 의도한 곳으로 옮긴다 라고 생각하지만
<yemharc> 아, 이거 말로 설명하니 애매하네;;
<imsu> 머 대충 넘어가지요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 왜 이런 얘기를 하시는지 의도를 모르겟음 ㅠ
<yemharc> 아니 저도 이리 복잡하게 설명하게 될줄은 몰랐......
<yemharc> 그냥 심심해서 grr님한테 깜짝퀴즈 낸건데
<yemharc> 낚이라는 사람은 안낚이고 왠 월척이.......
<imsu> 긍께~ 지금 낚인거? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 죽었어!!!!!!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그냥 간단정리 할게요
<yemharc> char *ptr = 100   그럼 100번지죠?
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 이걸 for (10loop) 10회 돌리고
<yemharc> *(ptr++) = 0인데 이거 정확히는 *(*ptr++) = 0 이라고 이해해야 합니다.
<yemharc> ptr의 값은 300이지만, 실제 돌아가는 방식은 포인터 ptr의 값을 다시 포인터로 가리켜서 0을 할당하는거죠
<yemharc> 300번지로 다이렉트로 가는듯 보이지만
<yemharc> 실제로는 200번지에서 출발하고 있는겁니다.
<yemharc> 좀 명확하게 말하면 *ptr에 숫자가 아니라 문자 배열을 할당한다 치면
<imsu> 먼소리여 숫자가 안맞잖아!
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 아 300이라 쳤네ㅔ
<imsu> 나 산수에 민감함
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 여튼 사람이 *ptr 너 200번지 가라 해서 실제로 메모리에 200번지가 있는건 아니잖아유?
<imsu> 긍께 결국은 난 낚였다는거
<imsu> 제길
<yemharc> 월척이로세~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 에......
<imsu> 그냥 값만 ㅠ.ㅠ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; 임뱅
<imsu> 먼소리하나 했음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 지금까지 다 알고 계신 내용을 진지하게 들어주신 imsu님께 박수~
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;;;; 모름
<yemharc> 에이 뭘 몰라요
<yemharc> 포인터 쓸 줄 알면 아는거지
<yemharc> 이런 '컴파일러가 다 해줄 뒷이야기'는 원래 몰라도 되는거잖아요
<imsu> grr 님은 3포인터까지 쓴다네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 거기가 더 월척임 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어휴~ 그런 골치아픈걸 왜.....
<imsu> 모름 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 그쪽은 애초에 이정도 미끼로는 못 낚아요
<imsu> 귀찮음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 좀 더 맛나보이는 독극물(궤변?)을 던져야 파닥파닥하죠
<yemharc> 자, 여튼 보람찬 강태공 라이프도 성공리에 마쳤으니 담배한대 피러 갈게요 ^.-)/
<imsu> 젠장
<imsu> 기껏 작업하다가 왔더니 낚였네 ㅠㅠ
<dpl> 조용한 틈을 타서 질문 할게요~! 특정 확장자들을 특정 프로그램에 연결하고 싶은데 한번에 하는 방법이 뭘까요? 일일이 하나씩 하는거...뭔가 이상해요. ㅜ_ㅜ
<yemharc> 어떤걸 원하시는데요?
<yemharc> 확장자랑 프로그램마다 틀리거든요
<yemharc> 일단 가장 쉬운 방법은
<dpl> 벤시 플레이어가 지원하는 모든 음악파일을 한번에 연결하고 싶은데...
<yemharc> 화면 오른쪽 상단에 있는 전원 버튼을 눌러서 '시스템 설정'->'기본 프로그램'에서 프로그램을 정해주는거고
<dpl> 헛~ 그게 적용이 안되더라고요~
<yemharc> 그 다음에 기본으로 연결되지 않는 녀석들은 해당 프로그램의 설정을 여시면 다들 연결할 확장자 항목을 설정할 수 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> sed로 치환할 때, 한 줄에 여러 번 쓸 수 있는 방법이 있을까요?
<yemharc> Work^Seony: xargs?
<dpl> 아하~ 윈도랑 똑같군요! 해보고 올게요 +_+
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 아뇨 그러니까 제 말은, A는 B로 바꾸고, C는 D로 바꾸겠다는 말을 한 줄로...
<yemharc> 음...
<meow_andro> 말이 좀 이상하게 보일지는 모르겠는데 이야기가 잘못된건 아니예요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> sed 's/cat/dog/g\s/dog/pigs/g' ljs
<yemharc> 이런식이면 되지 않을까요
<meow_andro> 아 먹자골목 들어왔네 ㅡㅅㅡ
<yemharc> sed 's/A/B/g\s/C/D/g' ljs
<meow_andro> 배고프네 ㅡㅠㅡ
<yemharc> 되려나.... 확신은 잘 안서네요
<dpl> yemharc : 벤시나 기본 연결되어 있는 토템이나 따로 설치한 um플레이어나 모두 확장자 연결 관련 옵션이 없네요 ㅜ_ㅜ
<yemharc> dpl: 아마 FileType 라는 부분에 있을텐데요;;
<dpl> 이상하네....예전엔 분명 한번에 설정하는 곳이 있었던거 같은데 ㅜ_ㅜ 기억이 가물거려서 모르겠어요~
<yemharc> 당장 저만해도 윈도긴 합니다만 UMplayer인데....
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 한 번 해볼께요.
<yemharc> 넵
<yemharc> 제가 지금 윈도라 검증을 못하네요
<Work^Seony> 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 흠;;
<yemharc> A를 B로, B를 C로.....정도밖에 안되나.....
<Work^Seony> 인터넷 암만 뒤져봐도 한 번에 조건을 여러 개 거는건 없더라구요.
<Work^Seony> sed를 파이프로 두번 써야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실은 두줄 ㅠㅠ
<dpl> 우분투 트윅에서 한번에 설정 가능하네요 +_+ 조금 번거롭지만 해결!! 근데 설정창의 기본 프로그램이 안먹히는 건 조금 이상하네요~
<imsu> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc, 급질문 학교나 이런데서 교육위주의 목표로 서버 관리를 한다면 어떤 방향으로 가야하나요?
<imsu> 그니깐 알고리즘 실습 정도?
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> 교육 목표로 서버 관리?
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 예를 들면 tutorial 강좌 게시및
<imsu> ..
<imsu> 문서관리도 해야할거 같고
<imsu> 서버에다가 학생들이 알고리즘 짠거 업/다운로드 하고
<imsu> 기냥 드는 생각은 trac 같은 이슈관리 도구 도입하면 될거 같은데;;;;;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그러니까 학생들이 쓸 서버라는거네요
<imsu> 아마 그럴거 같아요
<yemharc> 일단 가장 좋은건 가상화 도입이군요
<imsu> 그리고 강사가 자료를 공유할수 있게 하려면
<yemharc> 하나는 학생들을 위한 샌드박스
<yemharc> 다른 하나는 데이터 보존을 위한것
<meow_andro> 학생들의 db라든가 데이터 같은
<meow_andro> 것들이 보통 5년정도 보관하는걸로 되어 있으니까
<imsu> yemharc, 그 가상화라는게 사용자를 추가등록 관리 머 이런건가요?
<imsu> 한 컴터를 두고 접속하여 쓰는거 말씀하시는거죠?
<meow_andro> 인프라만 구축해놓으면 사실 할게 별로 없을 것 같네요. 등록 빼고 나머지는 자동화하면되니까요.
<yemharc> 아뇨 vm웨어요
<imsu> 쩝;; 잉?
<meow_andro> vm웨어를 쓰는게 리얼머신으로 직접 접속하는거보다 보안상 안전해요
<yemharc> 보안도 보안이긴 한데
<imsu> 그니까 컴터가 한 10대 있으면 죄다 vm 웨어 설치?
<meow_andro> 사실 관리하기도 무진장 쉽고요
<yemharc> 서버 2대 운영하는것보다 싸게 먹히니
<yemharc> 아뇨 서버를 vm웨어로
<yemharc> 가상화 기술이라는게 있어요
<imsu> 아 서버를 vm 웨어에 올린다고요?
<meow_andro> 서버긴 서번데 접속을 하면 vm웨어로 들어가는거죠
<meow_andro> 포트포워딩 써서요.
<imsu> 음.. 그럼 백업은 어디다? ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 우분투 서버만들때 윈도에 vm웨어 올려다가 포트 물리고 그리로 들어가게 할 수 있쟎아요?
<imsu> 네
<meow_andro> 백업은 ... vm웨어 밖에
<meow_andro> 알아서 잘.
<imsu> 쩝;
<meow_andro> vm웨어끼리 클러스터링도 되니까
<meow_andro> 그거 활용해보시면 좋을듯?
<imsu> 버박이 좋나요? 아니면 vm웨어가 좋나요?
<meow_andro> 머리가 컴퓨터면 침 코딱지 귀지 눈꼽이 데이터니까 ... (...응?...)
<meow_andro> 하드가 충분히 크다면 백업에 대해서 그다지 걱정하시지 않으셔도 될듯해요
<yemharc> 현재는 VMware가 가상화 갑입니다.
<imsu> yemharc, qt 가 처음이라 계산기 하나 만드는데도 이리 올래걸리는구만요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> yemharc, 음~ 그걸 써야 겠구나 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> gtk 처음보단 낫죠...
<yemharc> <-qt는 안합.......
<imsu> yemharc, 그래도 gtk 를 조금 공부해 놔서 편하네요 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> gtk (...)
<yemharc> 전 wayland를 기다립니다 (.....먼산)
<imsu> 처음엔 뭔 개소린가 했음 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<meow_andro> 개념이나 스트럭처는 gtk가 좋긴 한데
<imsu> 그게 저번에 말씀하신 통합 OS 비슷한거죠? ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 적응도(랄까)는 qt가 더 빠를듯
<imsu> meow_andro, MS 사 os 에서는 gtk가 개판인거 같아서; qt로 돌렸습니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다
<yemharc> QT는 자기완결형이고 GTK는 참조형이라
<yemharc> 다른데서 가져다 쓰기엔 정말 더러워요
<imsu> 긍께유 ㅠㅠ
<meow_andro> ㅡㅠㅡ
<imsu> 뭐 일단 font 보고나서 발길을 돌렸음 ㅠㅠ
<meow_andro> 뭘먹어야 간식을 잘먹었달까...
<imsu> yemharc, 가상화 후에 멀 해야함?
<imsu> 기냥 서버 설치하고 apm 설치하고 그럼 되나유?
<imsu> yemharc, 실질적으로 학생들이 서버를 가지고 놀건 아니에요 서버는 이용만 할뿐
<dpl> 간식은 역시 살찌는 간식이 맛있지요. 저는 튀김이 땡기네요~ 떡뽁이 국물에 오징어 튀김 무쳐 먹으면~ >_<
<dpl> 하지만 튀김만 사기엔 아쉽고...결국 떡뽁이, 순대, 오댕+국물 까지 사게 되는 악순환(?)
<meow_andro> 오옷 *ㅅ*
<meow_andro> 마침 감자튀김이 생각나서 버거킹갔는데 와퍼님하의 인도에 이끌려서 와퍼라지셋트로(...)
<dpl> 더블와퍼에 치즈와 베이컨 까지 추가하면 더욱~ 맛있습니다.(가격과 칼로리는 안드로메다....) 알바의 경험;;
<meow_andro> 더블와퍼까정 먹기에는 ... (먼산)
<dpl> 저는 알바때 별식(저녁 ㅜ_ㅜ)으로 이렇게 먹었어요. 소스는 불고기와 캐첩밖에 없던 시절이죠.
<dpl> 물론 특별히 위생에 신경 씁니다. 쇼트닝(기름)도 새걸로 바꾼 후에 튀긴 감자튀김만 먹었지요;;
<meow_andro> 버거킹이 좋은게 맥도날드보다 더 깨끗해요
<meow_andro> 제가 단골로 다니는 집이 위생관리 잘해서 자주 간다능.
<dpl> 아~ 그건 맞습니다. 그리고 제일 더러운 곳은 롯데리아...여긴 체인점 같은 곳이라 개판이라죠;;; 물론 오래된 경험이지만요.
<dpl> 시간 지나서 못파는 햄버거를 알바한테 파는 곳이 롯데리아라죠;;
<dpl> 고등학교때 일인데...벌써 10년도 더된 이야기군요. 허허~
<meow^^> 어우 ...
<meow^^> 등짝아파 ㅡ ㅡ;
<M^jseongtae76> 안녕하세요^^, 여러분
<drake_kr> 음 손목받침대 이거 꽤나 괜찮군요
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 아 졸려.......
<drake_kr> 아..
<drake_kr> 춥고 배고프고 졸리우시구나..
<yemharc> 아........
<yemharc> minimal-linux 싹 다 만들어서 올려야지 답답해서 못쓰겠다.....
<M^jseongtae76> 안녕하세요, 여러분^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<M^jseongtae76> yemharc, 네안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 내가 사고치고.. 또라이짓할땐 누가 나를 수습해주지..?
<drake_kr> 바로 여러분
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<M^jseongtae76> 저, 여러분 제가 우분투 11.04에서 openssh-server로 SSH를 운영하고 있는데 보안상 개인키를 만들어 사용하는데 처음에는 인증 성공으로 잘 되는 데 두번째 부터는 잘 안됩니다. 어떻게 해야 할까요?
<yemharc> 개인키를 파기하고 재생성한다
<Seony> 근데 처음은 되고 두번째는 안된다는 게 좀 이상하네요
<Seony> 설마 strictmode 켜져있는 건 아닐테고...
<M^jseongtae76> 파기하고 재생성 해봤습니다
<M^jseongtae76> strictmode가 무엇인가요?
<Seony> ssh 서버데몬 옵션인데 디폴트가 off에요...
<Seony> on 되어있으면, .ssh/에 뭔가 조그만 이상이라도 발견되면 접속거부하거든요...
<M^jseongtae76> 잠시만요
<M^jseongtae76> 안되어있습니다
<Seony> 네. 원래 디폴트가 offPdy
<Seony> 네. 원래 디폴트가 off에요
<M^jseongtae76> 음;; 그럼 뭐지
<Seony> 그러니까 .ssh/id_xxx.pub 키를 서버의 .ssh/authorized_keys에 넣어놓으면, 처음엔 잘 되는데 두번째는 안된다는 얘기죠?
<M^jseongtae76> 넵
<M^jseongtae76> Authentication method 'publickey' with key 'id_rsa' failed
<M^jseongtae76> 에러 메시지 입니다
<Seony> 생전 첨듣는 얘기네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 키는 어떤 명령어로 만드셨어요?
<M^jseongtae76> ssh-keygen
<Seony> 뒤에 옵션은요
<M^jseongtae76> 없습니다
<Seony> 그러면요, 키를 일단 다 지우시고 이렇게 해보셍
<Seony> ssh-keygen -t rsa
<Seony> 뭐 물어볼텐데 그냥 엔터 치세요.
<M^jseongtae76> 근데, rsa로 이미 된것 같던데요
<M^jseongtae76> 파일명이 id_rsa
<Seony> 그래도 옵션을 준거랑 안준거랑 차이를 확인해볼려구요
<drake_kr> zeitgeist 인나자마자 보는데도 졸리네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 3부는 도저히 못보겠더라구요.
<M^jseongtae76> 죄송합니다, 팅겼네요
<M^jseongtae76> 모바일 상태라, Seony님 제가 마지막 말 이후에 하신 말씀 있으신가요?
<Seony> M^jseongtae76:  그래도 옵션을 준거랑 안준거랑 차이를 확인해볼려구요
<M^jseongtae76> 알겠습니다
<M^jseongtae76> 잠시만요
<M^jseongtae76> ssh-keygen -t rsa 맞습니까?
<Seony> 네
<M^jseongtae76> 잠시만 기다려 주십시요
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 토요일 밤에 여명 808 마시는건가요 ㄱ-
<drake_kr> exactly, 일요일 오전이겠지유
<M^jseongtae76> Seony, 감사합니다 잘 됩니다
<Seony> 결국 옵션 문제였네요
<M^jseongtae76> 그래도, 혹시 모르니 조금 있다 한번 다시 시도 해봐야겠습니다
<Seony> 의외로 쉽게 해결되서 다행입니다.
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요. 이번에도 달리는거군요 ㄴ(-ㅅ -)ㄱ
<DarkCircle> 이번엔 제가 여명808을 사드려야 할듯 ..
<M^jseongtae76> 네, 감사합니다
<M^jseongtae76> 저 근데 아파치와 MySQL 저장경로를 2TB 하드로 옮기려고 하는데
<drake_kr> M^jseongtae76: Seony 님께 고기를 사드리도록 하세요.
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<M^jseongtae76> 자동 마운트를 어떻게 옵션을 무엇으로 해야할까요?
<Seony> drake_kr: 요즘 몸 생각해서 꼬기랑 음료수를 끊는 중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<M^jseongtae76> drake_kr, 생일선물? 고기?
<Seony> M^jseongtae76: 하드디스크 자동마운트라면 /etc/fstab을 수정하시면 되는데, 해당파일 문법은 구글링을 참조하시면 됩니다.
<drake_kr> 몸(x) 돈(o)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 돈 때문에 꼬기를 못먹진 않아요
<yemharc> 아............
<yemharc> drake_kr: 하이탭 필요해요.......
<drake_kr> 고기가 채소보다 싸니까 <-
<drake_kr> yemharc: 아직 안 나왔잖아요?
<M^jseongtae76> 구글링 해보니 제각각이여서요
<yemharc> busybox bash ssh irssi lighttpd smb-client 다 컴파일 해놨는데
<M^jseongtae76> rw 마운트 아니면 ro 멀로 해야하나요?
<yemharc> 후환이 귀찮아서 폰에 못 넣겠.....
<Seony> M^jseongtae76: 음... 사실 제각각이라고 하기보단 너무 간단해서 그렇습니다.
<drake_kr> http://www.todaysppc.com/mbzine/bbs/bbs.php?id=notice&no=541
<Seony> 생각해보세요. rw인지 ro인지는 원하시는대로 넣어야죠. rw랑 ro가 무슨 의미인지는 알고계시죠?
<yemharc> drake_kr: 대충 보니 다음달쯤 발매할거같아요
<M^jseongtae76> 네, Read Write와 Read Open
<Seony> 아뇨 Read Only랍니다.
<M^jseongtae76> 아맞다ㅋㅋ지적감사합니다
<Seony> 따라서 읽고쓰기가 가능해야되냐, 아니면 읽기만 가능해야되냐... 이건 쓰시는 분이 결정하실 문제죠
<M^jseongtae76> 웹서버와 데이터베이스 그리고 데이터 저장이니 rw겠네요?
<Seony> 네 . 그럼 결국, UUID 확인핳고 마운트 포인트 설정한 다음 붙이면 되죠...
<drake_kr> yemharc: 갤럭시탭보다 많이 팔리면 웃기겠네요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 개발자용 장난감이라 그러진 않을거같고
<yemharc> 그 와중에 기적같이 iOS에 필적할 최적화 롬이 등장하면 뒤집힐 수는 있겠네요
<M^jseongtae76> umask, gid는 1000으로 해야하나요?
<drake_kr> yemharc: ㄴㄴㄴㄴ
<drake_kr> 전용 게임 몇개만 나와주면 게임셋 되겠죠
<M^jseongtae76> Seony, 바쁘신가?
<Seony> fstab에 그런 거 설정하는 게 있나요?
<M^jseongtae76> 넵
<drake_kr> fstab 설정할때 그냥 했는데;
<M^jseongtae76> 그럼 스킵해볼까요?
<drake_kr> /dev/sdb1 /var/www auto defaults 1 2 요런식으로 추가했는디..
<drake_kr> (다 니가 알아서 해라)
<Seony> fstab 문법은요, UUID M/P FSType Option Dump Pass 이게 다에요...
<Seony> 이것만 적으시면 됩니다. 그냥 서버에 cat /etc/fstab 하면 나오는걸 따라하시면 되요
<drake_kr> 그리고, 문법은 구글링하면 다 나오지요.
<Seony> 복잡하게 이것저것 넣을려고 하지마시고, 현재 서버에서 돌아가고 있는 /etc/fstab 파일을 그냥 한 줄 더 적는다는 의미로 하세요.
<M^jseongtae76> 네 알겠습니다
<drake_kr> 이건 Seony 님이 친절해서 다 답변해드리는겁니다. 다른 분들은 보통 키워드 정도만 물어보십니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 수상한데요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음....
<yemharc> irssi 수정 좀 안하면 그냥은 못쓰겠네....
<M^jseongtae76> drake_kr,네 잘알겠습니다
<Seony> 근데 사실 친절하지는 않고 좀 까칠하다고 생각하는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> yemharc: 뭘 또 수정해요 걍 써요
<M^jseongtae76> 아무래도 컴퓨터가 필요하겠네;; -_-
<yemharc> 아니 근데 너무 느려서........
<drake_kr> 엥? 느려요?
<yemharc> 화면 뿌려주는게 좀.......
<yemharc> 정정하죠. '빠르지 않아요'
<drake_kr> 엄청 큰 화면 쓰시는건가
<M^jseongtae76> 죄송하지만, 하나만 더 묻겠습니다 Apache 웹 디렉토리 변경 할 때 그냥 mv로 해버리면 될까요?
<Seony> 하고나서 apache.conf랑 sites 파일들만 수정하시면 됩니다.
<M^jseongtae76> 네, 알겠습니다감사합니다
<yemharc> drake_kr: 음
<yemharc> glib, gmodule so를 만들어 넣는게 훨씬 좋군요.........
<M^jseongtae76> 휴, 드디어 작업을 끝내고 서버를 재부팅했습니다
<yemharc> 아............
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<M^jseongtae76> 귀찮게, 해드려서 죄송합니다;; fstab에서 어떻게 하면 루트 권한 없이도 하드에 접근 할 수 있을 까요?
<drake_kr> mount는 루트 권한이 필수입니다.
<drake_kr> http://outprince.egloos.com/4308996
<M^jseongtae76> 마운트 말고 접근 말입니다
<drake_kr> 음
<M^jseongtae76> fstab 에서 어떻게 해야 할듯한데
<drake_kr> fstab이나 mount나 마찬가지입니다.
<drake_kr> mount 말고 접근이라고 하셨으니 fstab은 아니라는 뜻이 됩니다. 그렇지요?
<M^jseongtae76> 네, 그렇지만 fstab에서 자동으로 마운트 하기 때문에 여기에도 문제가 있을듯한데요
<drake_kr> 그럼 mount에 문제가 있다는 뜻이 되는데요.
<M^jseongtae76> 네, 옵션을 좀 더 봐야할듯 하네요
<M^jseongtae76> 이거 참 이래저래 귀찮게 해드려서 죄송하네요;;
<drake_kr> chown으로 사용자를 지정할 수 있고, chmod로 권한을 지정할 수 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 제경우 /var/www에 2번째 하드디스크를 연결하여 웹에서도 접근이 가능하도록 만들었는데, fstab에서는 옵션이 들어가지 않았고, 권한을 705로 설정한것 뿐입니다.
<M^jseongtae76> 네감사합니다잠시만요
<drake_kr> 그리고 그런 결정을 내릴 수 있는 것은, 기본적인 파일시스템을 이해하고 있다는걸 기반합니다.
<M^jseongtae76> drake_kr, 감사합니다 해결되었습니다, 그런데 SSH 개인키가 또 말썽이네요
<M^jseongtae76> Write가왜또안되네-_-
<M^jseongtae76> 휴;;오늘 백업하려더니-_-
<drake_kr> 여기 내용이 그나마 간단하게 나온 내용이군요 http://www.eng.cam.ac.uk/help/jpmg/ssh/authorized_keys_howto.html
<M^jseongtae76> 감사합니다읽어보겠습니다
<Seony> 오늘은 아얄씨에 많이 안계시네요
<drake_kr> 그러게용
<drake_kr> zeitgeist 3부 기업편인데 반정도 공감가는 내용이네요
<Seony> 시대정신 1,2부를 너무 재밌게 봐서 3부도 기대하고 틀었는데, 한 시간 지나니까 힘들더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 담에 볼려고 껐는데 아직도 못보고 있어요...
<drake_kr> 일어나자마자 봤는데도 졸린다능
<drake_kr> 근데 전 1,2편을 못 봤어요
<Seony> 아... 1,2편은 꼭 보셔야되는데...
<Seony> 1편을 보면 교회를 안가기로 다짐을 하게되고, 2편을 보면 이 세상 살아서 뭐하나하는 생각이 절로 드는... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오옹
<drake_kr> 드디어 추가한 4T도 바닥을 드러냈습니다..
<M^jseongtae76> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<nexusz99> ㅠㅠ 4시간에 걸친 빌드가 fail !
<imsu> nexusz99, 수고하셨습니다 ;; ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;;
<imsu> 지못미;;
<nexusz99> 으헝헝...ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ  ㅋㅋ 그래도 그 뒤부터 다시 진행되서 너무 다행이죠...make 만세
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잘 끝났나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr, 계십니까?
<drake_kr> ang?
<imsu> drake_kr, html code 에서 paragraph indent 에 대해 여쭤보려구요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> indent 는 한번만 됩니까?
<imsu> <h1> ~~~~~~</h1>
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 요거 다음에 <p> ~~~~~~ </p>
<imsu> 이렇게 해서
<imsu> indent 한번은 되었는데
<drake_kr> 아 긍게
<imsu> 그 다음 <p> </p> 도 indent 하려면 어떻게 하면 됩니까?
<drake_kr> <p><h1>blahblah</h1></p><p><h1>blahblah</h1></p> 요런건 되지
<imsu> 해봐야지 ㅋ
<drake_kr> <h1>foo<h1>bar</h1></h1> 이렇게 중복해서 쓰는걸 물어보는줄 알았음
<imsu> 흐미 제가 원하는건 이게 아님 ㅠ
<imsu> 긍께 chapter 1
<imsu> subchapter 1
<drake_kr> 아
<imsu> sub sub chapter 1
<imsu> 요걸 paragraph 로 하는 법을 몰라서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> <p><h1>chapter1</h1></p><p><h2>subchapter1</h2></p><p><h3>blahblah</h3></p>
<imsu> 흐미 왜 정렬이 안되냐 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 우엉;;
<imsu> html 은 tab 이 없는 걸로 알고 있는데 맞나요?
<imsu> 띄어쓰기로 정렬하면 되나;;
<imsu> 안될거 같은데;;;ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<imsu> drake_kr, imsu.shworks.com/discreteMath.html
<drake_kr> 들여쓰기같은거 하게?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 다음 주 실습이라 코드 올려놓으려고요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ul
<drake_kr> 코드?
<imsu> 긍께
<imsu> 수학과라 애들이 프로그램을 몰라요
<drake_kr> <ul>이나 <li> 같은 태그가 있음
<imsu> 그래서 알고리즘 파트만 니들이 짜봐라 하려고요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> c코드 같은거 올리려면 <pre> 태그가 필요할듯
<imsu> qt 로 factorial 만 계산하는 거 만들었는데 올릴라고요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아씨 오늘 이거하는데 시간 다 보냄 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr, 오호홋!! 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음? 도움됨?
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ul 태크 검색해보니 여러개가 있더군요
<imsu> 보고 골라써야지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> c 언어는 그냥 파일로 올릴라고요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> drake_kr, redmine 써보셨습니까?
<drake_kr> 아니
<imsu> 힝;;
<nexusz99> 아 redmine ㅠㅠㅠ  설치해서 웹페이지로 돌리는데 애 먹은.ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 귀찮아서 bitnami 에 있는거 그냥 설치했는데 젠장 git 가 안돌아감 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> nexusz99, 수동으로 설치하면 어렵습니까? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 지금 그냥 제 pc 에 설치해서 혼자 쓰거등요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 저는 좀 애먹었어요.. apt로도 설치가능하더라구요... 근데 수동으로 한번 해보세요 ^^ 하시기전에 vm에서 연습한번해보시고..
<imsu> 네 한번 해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 서버 공부 본격적으로 해바야지 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 수학과면 ... 그래도 비리비리한 컴공과보단 프로그래밍 좀 하기가 수월할거 같은데 ...
<DarkCircle> 컴공과 애들 웃긴게 계산식 넣는것도 할줄 몰라요 - -;
<nexusz99> 오히려 수학과 프로그래밍이 더 어렵지 않아요?
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 본인 이야기죠?
<DarkCircle> 아뇽
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제가 가르쳐봤 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 아 진짜 골때림
<DarkCircle>  - -;
<DarkCircle> 덧셈 뺄셈만 넣으면 되는데 그게 어렵냐? 했더니
<DarkCircle> 다들 끄덕.
<imsu_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_> 지금 알고리즘 정렬만 했는데
<imsu_> 그거 실습하려고요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그날 교수님 출장 간 날이라 제가 특강 했는데
<DarkCircle> 그대로 보고 해버렸 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 교수님도 그냥 쥐쥐치셨데요 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 될대로 되라고 대충 가르칠까보다라고 ..
<DarkCircle> 되게 쉽게 칠판에 그림그려가면서 설명해주는데도 이해를 못함
<DarkCircle> (덜덜)
<imsu_> ㅋㅋ
<imsu_> 수학과 애들은 첨하는 거라 함수 이름 쓰는것도 꼭 그거 써야하는지 알더라구요
<imsu_> 실습해보면 이해하겠지요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 자바나 C언어나 ...
<DarkCircle> 문법 자체가 수학 공식 형태에서 그대로 가져온거라 ..
<drake_kr> 원래 수학에서는 곱하기같은거 다 생략하니..
<DarkCircle> function(int a) 이걸 f(x)로 바꿔서 생각하면 쉽겠죠
<DarkCircle> 단지 수학과에서도 좀 어려워하는 부분이
<DarkCircle> 이 변수라는 놈이 형태가 있다는거 ...
<drake_kr> 일단 좀 자야겠음요
<imsu_> 변수 따위 설명안했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_> drake_kr, 안녕히 주무시옵소서 ^^
<imsu_> 도움 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 책 찾아보면 다 나와있을테니 ...
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> 굳이 그걸 설명할 이유가 -ㅂ-(응?)
<imsu_> 변수는 제가 그냥 써주고
<imsu_> 그냥 돌아가는 것만 짜라고 하려고요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_> 의사코드를 그대로 쓰기에는 octave 이런게 편할듯 싶긴하면서도 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 ... 보통 int하고 double이나 float만 알면 되쟎아요잉?
<DarkCircle> char를 쓸일은 없을거고
<DarkCircle> short나 byte도 ..
<imsu_> ㅎㅎ
<imsu_> 그 딴거 필요하면 알아서 배우겠죠 머 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> double값이 3.0000 ... 자연수인데 왜 int에 안들어가요?
<DarkCircle> 라는 질문 나올듯?
<DarkCircle> 제가 C언어 어렸을적에 처음 시작할때 가장 골아팠던 부분 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~ floating variable 은 아직 쓰지도 않아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다 int 로 해결가능 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 산수 놀이군요 -0-!
<imsu> 자료구조에 나오는 tree / graph / sorting 이 주된 내용입니다.
<DarkCircle> 초등학교 교과서에 산수가 없어졌던데 (아주~오래전에)
<imsu> 거기다가 유클리드 알고리즘 하고 경우의 수와 확률
<imsu> 머 더 나가면 오토마타 까지;;
<DarkCircle> 오토마타는 ...
<imsu> 오토마타는 강의할 시간이 부족하여 거기까진 나갈까지도 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 사실 언어학 측면이 강하긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 그 자체가 위상수학이라 ...
<imsu> 머 일단 프로그램이라는 사고의 전환이니깐요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오토마타는 간단하게 딱 30분만 할애하셔도 금방 설명이 돼요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> DFA랑 NFA만 설명하면 됨
<imsu> 저기 .... 함수 return 설명하는데도 10분 이상 걸렸음 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> Transition Diagram 설명하는데 그래프 요소가 들어가니까 ...
<imsu> 질문 쇄도 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 그림으로 그려서 대충 설명해주세요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그 함수도 중고딩때 다 배우쟎아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> F(x)라는 머신이 있는데
<DarkCircle> 어떤 공을 집어넣으면 무조건 파란공이 튀어나오는 게 있드라
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 그림 그려주고 알고리즘 써줘도 이해하기 힘들어하더군요 처음 배우는거라 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 함수=기계다.
<DarkCircle> 끗.
<imsu> 제가 그 비슷한 얘기를 안했을거 같습니까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 당연히 하셨겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 멍~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<DarkCircle> 근데 아마도 제 생각으론 'ㅅ' ...
<DarkCircle> 그 망할 중고딩 때의 버릇이 아직도 살아있어서
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 개념교육할때 되게 힘드실듯...
<DarkCircle> "닥치고 보자마자 외운다"
<imsu> 괜히 빅세타 개념 설명하다가 혼쭐남 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 넘어갈걸 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> ㅡㅠㅡ;
<imsu> 제가 처음 배웠을 때처럼 사고의 전환을 아직 어려워하는듯 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 열의는 대단하던데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 질문쇄도 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전 고등학교 3학년때 .. 그러니까 수능 직전까지만 공부하고 사실 그 이후론 공부란걸 안했어요
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면 제가 했던 공부란게 ... 닥치고 외우는 그런거라
<DarkCircle> 이딴식으로 하려면 차라리 안하고 만다.
<DarkCircle> 였죠
<imsu> 리부팅합니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;;; 왜 버박이 말을 안듣노 ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<DarkCircle> ㅡㅠㅡ ...
<imsu> 리 조인 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어음
<DarkCircle> 버박이 안되면 Vm~ ware를 써보시는게 ..
<imsu`> 아 왜 글이 깨지노 ㅠㅠ
<imsu`> 보이시나요?
<DarkCircle> 네 잘 보여요 -ㅠ-
<imsu`> 휴
<imsu`> 이건 킬때마다 말썽이구만 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 혹시 EUC-KR이랑 마구 섞어서 쓰시는지 -ㅅ-..
<imsu`> 버박 재설치하다 멈췄음 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> UTF-8로 대동단결 하시라냥~
<imsu`> 힝;;
<DarkCircle> 전 윈도우의 EUC-KR코드를 아주 싫어함
<imsu`> emacs 그냥 설정해놨는데 왜 바뀐건지는 모르겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 완성형 자체가 철밥통의 잔재물이라 ...
<imsu`> 근디;;; 왜 버박이 설치하다가 멈출까요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 메모리 체크해보세요 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 메모리 충분히 안주면 죽을수도 있 -ㅠ- (쿨럭)
<imsu`> 아니요 버박 프로그램 설치 ㅋㅋ
<imsu`> vmware 깔까나 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> 프로그램 얹히는데 죽나요 -0-?
<DarkCircle> ...
<imsu`> 죽는게 아니라 마지막에서 안넘어가네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 움
<DarkCircle> 설마 컴파일 하시면서 설치를 -0-?
<imsu`> ??
<DarkCircle> 전 바이너리 자체제공 패키지 빼고는 죄다 빌드해서 쓰는지라 ...
<imsu> 아;; 전 삽질을 싫어해서요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 속 편하게 바이너리 얹혀서 쓰면 좋을것 같긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 빌드해주는 바이너리 대부분을 못믿겠어서요 .
<DarkCircle> 의존 문제라든가 ... 빌드 되고 나서 자체적으로 버그를 안고 있다 이래버리면 속수 무책 - -;
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 지성이형 드리블 폭풍 보셨나요?
<DarkCircle> 네 대박이었죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 영국 리그에서 전에도 외곽에서 포풍 드리블 했었는데
<DarkCircle> 이번에는 과감하게 중앙 돌파를!!
<DarkCircle> 좀 ... 벙쪘음 ㅋ
<imsu> 근데 아쉽던데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 슛 때려버리지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 폭풍까지는 아닌거 같은데 뭐 어쨌든 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 달라붙는 수비수가 넷인가 그러더군요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 골키퍼 면전까지 그냥 주우욱 뚫렸 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그 영상 처음에 봤을땐 "그게 무슨 포풍드리블이야" 했는데
<DarkCircle> 두세번 돌려보니까 애들이 정신 못차리고 어벙벙 대고 다님 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 옛날 차범근 분데스리가에서 무식하게 치고 나갈적만 해도 전설이었는데
<DarkCircle> 박지성은 기술 측면에서 차범근을 능가하는듯
<imsu> 네네?
<imsu> 헐
<imsu> 범근이형님에게 비교를 하시다니 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 수비수 5명을 농락한 정도면 엄청난 실력이죠 (...)
<imsu> 축구 게시판에 그 얘기하시면 몰매 당합니다
<imsu> 아직 레전드는 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 네 활동중이고 기록이 ~(~_~)~ 하니까
<imsu> 독일에 가시면 한국인이라고 하면 차범근 아냐고 제일 먼저 물어봅니다.
<DarkCircle> 레전드까진 아니예요.
<DarkCircle> 확실한건 기술은 분명 차범근보다 뛰어냐요
<imsu> 뮌헨에 출장가셨던 형님이 직접 경험하신 겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 공간을 확보하고 패스를 끊김없이 연결해주는 감각은
<imsu> 범근이 형님 스페셜 동영상은 제대로 보셨는지요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아직 ;; 그 말씀에는 동의할수 없음 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 전세계 어느 스타플레이어 에게부터도 찾기 힘든 감각이라 ..
<imsu> 잉;;
<imsu> 일단 우리 지성이 형은 키핑이 힘들어 하던데 ;; ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 차범근은 독일 선수들중에 아무개가 전차다 어쩌고 그러는데
<DarkCircle> 제가 본 차범근은
<DarkCircle> "전차의 원조"
<imsu> 다크님이 말씀하시는 전차는 고정운이겠지요
<imsu> 치달의 극치
<DarkCircle> 전 고정운 한참 활동할때가 ...
<DarkCircle> 94 98년도 이쯤 되던때라 ...
<DarkCircle> (이때쯤이 국가대표 이미지가 좀 그랬죠...)
<DarkCircle> 고정운이 정말 잘하던 선수임엔 분명한데
<DarkCircle> 이미지에 대해선 그다지 기억이 안나네요
<imsu> 그냥 치고 달리면 아무도 못막았지요
<imsu> 국내에선 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뻔히 보이지만 주력이 딸려 막지 못함 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 98년도 최악의 경기중 하나가 네덜란드였던가 프랑스였던가
<imsu> 네덜란드요
<imsu> 5:0
<DarkCircle> 32강전 3번째 경기때 폭망.
<DarkCircle> 냐 ... -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 그때 정말 새벽에 눈아픈거 참고 겨우 기대하면서 봤는데
<imsu> 이동국 슛이 유일함 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그 경기 보고 우리나라 축구는 미래가 없는거 같아 Orz 그러고 나서 2002년도 경기를 사실상 안봤는데
<DarkCircle> 16강 진출할때 그 게임을 봤는데 이기고 8강전 끝나기까정 보고
<DarkCircle> 그 다음은 또 안봤다능 =3
<DarkCircle> 98년도랑 2002년도는 정말 레베루도 그렇지만 엄청난 간극이 느껴졌죠.
<imsu> 뭐 암튼 저는 물론 차범근 세대는 아니지만 예전에 한창 씨날두가 주위를 받을 때 날두가 브라우질 호나우도 보다 잘한다는 말처럼 들려서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<DarkCircle> 호나우도는 ... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 진짜 어떻게 월드컵을 그렇게 나가서 컵을 다 줏어먹었는지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 존재 자체가 경이롭 -ㅅ-)=b
<imsu> 실제 경기를 뛰다보면 느끼는건데 줏어먹는것도 실력이죠 머 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 골은 골을 넣어본 사람만 넣습니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 호나우도하고 딩요 나가고 나니까 브라질 다 죽었죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 박지성의 공간창출능력이 월드 클래스급이라고 한다면 영국에서 귀화를 추진했겠지요 차범근처럼 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아디리아누가 참 아쉽지요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그런데 영국 사람들 마인드 특성상 ... 그럴 확률이 그다지 높지가 않아요
<DarkCircle> 영국 사람들은 동양사람들을 짐승 보듯해요
<DarkCircle> 물론 다 그렇다는건 아닌데 국민 정서가 쫌 그럼 -ㅅ-;
<imsu> 독일은 당시에 유태인 엄청 싫어했을텐데;;
<DarkCircle> 독일도 요새 들어서 반유태정서가 조금씩 살아나는듯 싶기도 해요
<imsu> 문제는 실력이 뛰어나면 그런거 안따지지요
<DarkCircle> 독일이 한국에 대해 이미지가 좋은 이유가
<imsu> 어느정도야 희생이 되겠지만 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 박정희때 노동자들 막 보내고 ...
<DarkCircle> 차범근이 고정관념을 깨주고 하니까
<DarkCircle> 한국 = 근면성실 이 박혀서
<DarkCircle> 아 한국이 독일에서 이미지가 좋은 이유죠 .
<DarkCircle> 쓰면서도 햇갈리네 -ㅅ-;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 조기축구 아저씨들 항상 하시는 말씀이 있는데 박지성은 골 키핑력이 항상 떨어진다고 하더군요
<imsu> 현재 초등부 축구 감독이 하는 말이 박지성처럼 하는 애들은 널렸대요
<DarkCircle> 음 ... 뭐랄까 ...
<DarkCircle> 느낌을 말로 표현하자면 ...
<DarkCircle> 그 뽑기에서 나오는 장난감중에
<DarkCircle> 던지면 유리창에 척! 달라붙는데
<DarkCircle> 잡아당기면 늘어나는 거 있죠? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 막 끈적~끈적한거 ...
<DarkCircle> 세게 잡아당기면 끊어질듯 말듯 하고
<DarkCircle> 박지성이 트래핑하는 느낌이 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 빼앗길듯 말듯 하면서 공하고 사람들이 다 따라감
<DarkCircle> (동네축구 유도!)
<imsu> 기술적인 측면으로 보자면 박지성은 잔발이 아님니다
<imsu> 굉장히 투박하지요
<imsu> 치달입니다
<imsu> 치고달리기 하면서 좌우 중심이동
<imsu> 반면에 피구나 지단 동영상을 보시면 잔발입니다.
<imsu> 메시는 머;;; 생략
<DarkCircle> 박메시
<DarkCircle> 끗.
<DarkCircle> -0-
<imsu> 기본적으로 축구를 잘하려면 잔발인데
<imsu> 박지성은 부족하지요;;
<imsu> 머 포지션 마다 조금씩 다르긴 하지만
<imsu> 갑자기 드는 생각인데 공간 창출하니깐 베컴이 떠오르네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 베컴이 느린것도 아니고 드리블을 못하는 것도 아닌데 그걸 포기했지요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 왜 드리블해? 한방에 연결해 주면 되는데~ 정말 대단한 선수입니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 위닝만 하던 초딩들은 베컴이 되게 느린줄 알고 있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 박지성은 공간을 창출하지는 못하는데 "찾는" 감각이 대단한거죠 ㅎㄷ
<DarkCircle> 비디오 돌려보면 꼭 어딘가 비어있는데 그 사이에서 박지성이 스멀스멀 기어나옴 .
<DarkCircle> (대박)
<DarkCircle> 베컴은 찔러서 공간을 만들어주는게 대박인듯
<imsu> 베컴은 정말 여시에요
<imsu> 자기네 팀 선수를 이용할줄 아는 선수;;
<imsu> 유로 2004 였나 ? 월드컵이었나;; 그 동영상 보면 왜 베컴이 위대한지 하나가 나옵니다.
<imsu> 패스하나하나가 다 상대 수비가 못잡는 곳으로 주지요;;
<imsu> 패스를 줄 여유가 생기지 않으면 허리사이로 공을 띄워서 줍니다;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 이건 아무도 못막아요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 베컴은 이제 늙었다는게 참으로 안타깝 =ㅅ=
<DarkCircle> -0- =3
<imsu> 어쩌다 축구얘기를 하게디었을까나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 박지성 이야기 나오다가 -0-!
<imsu> 그렇군요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 기술적인거는 이니에스타 정도는 되어야;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지단까지 갈 필요는 없고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 바르셀로나 경기 보면 공없는 애들 무자게 뛰어댕깁니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 레알 마드리드랑 바로셀로나 붙는거 보면
<DarkCircle> 막 파닥거리쟎아요 양쪽에서 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 공만 왔다갔다 하다가 어느새 욱! 하면 들어감 -.-
<DarkCircle> (순간 정적...)
<imsu> 머 다크님이 어떻게 생각하시는지는 모르겠습니다만은 제생각은 이렇습니다. 차범근이 그냥 전차였다면 지금 차두리와 같은 모습일겁니다. 아무리 생각해도 박지성과 차범근을 비교한다는건;; 무리가 있기에 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 머;; 그렇다구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그나저나 벵거 감독은 축구 감독계의 남자중의 남자인듯 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 바르셀로나를 상대로도 자신의 전술을 굽히지 않는;; 반면 우리 불여시 퍼거슨 감독은 10백 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 으잌 껌거슨옹 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 껌거슨 감독은 "무조건 밀어붙여야 한다"가 아니라 "어떻게 무슨 도구로 요리해먹을까" 인듯 ...
<imsu> 음.. 요리라기 보다는 헛점만 보여봐 인거 같은데요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 느낌이 그래요 ㅋㅋ (그러면서 머릿속에는 유 스핀 미 롸잇 롸운드 ...가 떠오르는중)
<DarkCircle> 선수들 뺑뺑 돌리기 ~(~_~)~
<imsu> 퍼거슨은 여시지요 절대 정면 승부는 안함
<imsu> 경기보면 답답함 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 무조건 로테이션임 -0- =3
<DarkCircle> 어렸을때 레고블럭 너무 많이 가지고 놀은듯 - -;
<imsu> 약간 루니 + 나머지 10명 인듯 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 완전공감 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예전처럼 잘하는 선수가 없기에
<DarkCircle> 맨유가 재밌는게 몇명 멤버 빼면 벤치 대기없이 다 나가는거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 노장 몇명 빼면 무조건 나감
<imsu> 그냥 다 고만고만 한 애들 가져다 쓰는거 같은데요
<imsu> 스타는 없지요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 블럭통에서 블럭 하나 꺼내다가 조립 하는 느낌.
<imsu> 루니라는 강력한 무기가 있으니 가능한거 같아요
<imsu> 갸는 공격도 되고 수비도 되니 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 박지성도 공격은 되는데
<DarkCircle> 엉거주춤 하는건 좀 -ㅅ-;
<imsu> 맨유가서 많이 배운거죠 머 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 차라리 미드필더로 남는게 좋은듯
<imsu> 에이 맨유가 윙포워드가 있었나요 요즘에 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 긱스 이후로 사라졌음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 윙백은 있는데 포워드는 ...
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다 미들임 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 공연으로 치면...
<imsu> 10백의 변화형 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 백댄서들
<DarkCircle> 루니의 원맨쇼 =3
<imsu> 오웬이 들어온것도 베르바토프를 영입한것도
<imsu> 다 루니 때문인듯
<imsu> 합니ㅏㄷ
<imsu> 루니는 정말 써먹을 데가 많아요
<DarkCircle> 루니랑 짜맞추기 시도 =3
<imsu> 날두가 한창 뜰때 루니 없으면 불가능한 전술;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 베르바토프가 좀 간당간당하던가요 ... ?
<imsu> 사람들은 루니를 잊어버렸을지 모르지만
<imsu> 그 당시 맨유의 핵이었지요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 모르겠네요 오웬이 좀 더 분발했으면 좋겠는데 워낙 유리몸이라 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<DarkCircle> 맨유는 아무리 생각해봐도
<DarkCircle> 루니 빼고 공격수는 없는 느낌
<imsu> 슛 컨트롤이 의외로 좋더라구요 오웬이 예전에는 그냥 빠른애인지 알았는데 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 벌떼처럼 한놈씩 찔러보고 빠지는 스타일.
<imsu> 슛 센스 하나만 놓고 보면 오웬이 참 아쉽지요
<imsu> 아까운 인재; ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 그게 좀 거시기해요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 차는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 공이
<DarkCircle> 안들어감
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> Aㅏ~~~~~
<DarkCircle> 루니 아니면 미들이 다 넣는 느낌.
<DarkCircle> (이제 골키퍼가 슛에 도전을 해야 ...)
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-23
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 이제슬슬
<drake_kr> 출발해볼까나
<yemharc> drake_kr: 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 500G 외장하드 꽉 찼습니다
<yemharc> ...................
<drake_kr> 아 새로운 데이터로 채운게 아니구요
<drake_kr> 각종 다큐멘터리, 문서들로 채웠습니다 ^_^
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 아 근데
<yemharc> 현 시스템에 달린 메모리가 ECC인지 non-ECC인지 구분하는 방법이 있나요?
<drake_kr> c로요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그냥 기존 툴이라도 상관없고요
<drake_kr> 아 리눅스면 잘 모르겠는데
<drake_kr> 윈도우의 경우는..
<yemharc> ECC체크가 가능한지는 저도 모르겠어서.....
<drake_kr> cpuz라는 프로그램이 있고요
<yemharc> cpuz...이름은 많이 봤네요
<yemharc> 음
<drake_kr> 부팅시에 memtest86+ 뜨잖아요
<drake_kr> 부팅시 말고 필요하신거라면 흠
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> drake_kr: 일단
<yemharc> 구분하는 방법을 알았다...라고 생각은 되네요
<yemharc> 정확한지 보장이 안되는게 문제지만......
<drake_kr> cat /proc/iomem 요건 어떻게 나오나요
<yemharc> 아뇨 그것보다
<yemharc> dmidecode라는 녀석이 있는데요
<yemharc> ECC는 페리티 비트가 붙지 않습니까?
<yemharc> non-ECC는 없고요
<yemharc> 대충 알아보고 테스트하고 하니
<yemharc> Total width와 data width의 사이즈가 틀리더군요
<yemharc> 그리고 그 부분을 찾아보니 그게 [the extra bank indicates that ecc is active]라는 답변을 찾았습니다.
<drake_kr> 역시
<drake_kr> 검색이짱임
<drake_kr> 아 근데 슬슬 출발해야것는디
<drake_kr> 나가기 귀찮귀찮
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> dmidecode에 다 나오네요 ~_~
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 애초에 그런 툴이니까요
<yemharc> 5,6,16,17이 메모리 status에 관련된 녀석입니다.
<yemharc> dmidecode --type 5,6,16,17
<drake_cli> 아음...
<drake_dmc> 오
<yemharc> ?
<drake_dmc> !
<MK-BB> gma
<MK-BB> Seony: 뭐하셈~
<drake_dmc> 저번에 그 윈도우용 터미널 뭐였죠?
<MK-BB> 그 bw 하는건 해보셨어요/
<drake_dmc> 뽀대로사였나
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> poderosa
<drake_dmc> 거 괜찮나요
<yemharc> 음.....
<yemharc> 별로에요 (....)
<drake_dmc> 뭐가나음요?
<yemharc> 성능은 좋은데
<yemharc> 제 맘엔 안들어요
<yemharc> 역시 cygwin이......
<drake_dmc> ...
<drake_dmc> 더쿠
<drake_dmc> xshell은 24메가군요
<yemharc_NS> 흐음
<yemharc_NS> 회사컴 포맷을 좀 할까...
<drake_dmc> ...
<drake_dmc> 일단 재성씨 뭣좀 먹이러 갑니다
<yemharc_NS> 네
<Seony> MK-BB: why
<yemharc_NS> ?
<DarkCircle> go! to! d!m!c!
<DarkCircle> go! to! d!m!c!
<DarkCircle> ...
<yemharc_NS> Devil May Cry?...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 미치것다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_NS> 왜요?
<imsu> 진짜 재밌었는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> dmc 를 devil 로 승화시키다니 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_NS> 읭
<yemharc> 근데 게임 좋아하는 사람 입장에서 dmc는 몰라도 DMC는......
<imsu> 그거 게임 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_NS> 넵 게임
<yemharc_NS> 플스게임입죠
<imsu> 전 pc 버전으로 해봤어요
<imsu> 손가락 아파서 죽는 줄 알았네 ㅋ
<yemharc_NS> 전 컴에 패드를 연결해서
<yemharc_NS> 하는걸 구경해봤습니다
<yemharc_NS> (...)
<imsu> 아하
<imsu> 니나노호~~
<imsu> yemharc: 아 맞다 가상 서버는 말씀하셨는데 뭐가 좋나요?
<yemharc> vmware
<imsu> 그니깐 그걸 하는 이유가 뭐죠?
<yemharc> 관리편의성 안정성
<imsu> 음 그냥 서버에다가 vm 설치해서 그걸로 해요?
<Seony> imsu: 메인서버가 덜 위험하잖아
<imsu> 으흐흠
<yemharc> 아 정말......
<yemharc> 뭔 백신이 이따구야
<imsu> 서버 + 가상서버? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사용자가 하려는 작업을 확인도 안하고 냅따 차단하더니
<imsu> 기냥 데탑 설치한다음에 가상으로 돌리라는 말씀이시죠?
<yemharc> 내가 풀지도 못해
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이게 무슨 백신이야 바이러스지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 바이러스 종결자 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 굿굿
<yemharc> 그리고 이 백신의 이름은 V3
<imsu> 헉
<imsu> 나도 v3 쓰는디 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> -0-
<yemharc> 회사에서 얼마전에 바꿔서 일단 설치는 했는데
<imsu> 가끔 그런 문제가 있더라구요
<imsu> 액티브 엑스 설치했는데
<imsu> 안돼 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> v3 끄면 설치하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그제서야 설치 시작함 ㅠ
<yemharc> 어차피 윈도쪽은 날아가도 아무 상관없.....
<imsu> 전 안됨 ㅠ
<imsu> ㅠ내자료 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아, 잠시 리붓좀요
<yemharc_NS> 라고 해도
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이 멍미 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_NS> 스맛폰에 괜히 irc를 설치한게 아니지 +_+
<imsu> 요즘 낚시 많이 늘으셨네 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_NS> 키보드도 있고 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_NS> 아...
<DarkCircle> 액티브 엑스는 그냥 쓰레기쟎아요 -0-
<yemharc_NS> 회사컴 그냥 리눅스를 깔고
<imsu> vm 웨어로 만든 서버는 어떻게 접속하나요?
<yemharc_NS> 뻐박으로 윈도 돌릴까?!
<yemharc_NS> 방식은 같아요
<yemharc_NS> 포트포워딩 해주고
<yemharc_NS> 소켓연결 설정하고
<imsu> 으흠
<imsu> 지금 vmware 로 인해 컴터 개 버벅거림 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc_NS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_NS> 일단 저도 설치해서 돌려보고
<yemharc_NS> 괜찮다 싶음 ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_NS> 애초에 램이 1기가...
<imsu> 그럼 메인 컴터는 xp로 쓰고 vmware 돌려서 그걸로 서버를 돌리면 되나요?
<yemharc_NS> 시퓨도 코어2 듀오급이고...
<yemharc_NS> 그건 자기 마음이에요
<yemharc_NS> 근데 워크스테이션급 아니라면 리눅스 최소설치를 추천...
<yemharc_NS> 최소설치 + 서버용 프로그램
<imsu> 그냥 우분투 설치하면 안되나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어차피 컴터는 알아서 비싼거 사달라면 되고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc_NS: 추천좀 해주삼 ㅎㅎ
<drake_dmc> 응? 서버?
<yemharc_NS> 아...
<yemharc_NS> 근데 왜 여태까지 이 생각을 못한걸까..
<drake_dmc> 재성씨 진짜 안 먹는다....
<DarkCircle> drake_dmc / 술이 필요
<drake_dmc> 이따가 치맥 먹이려고..
<drake_dmc> 근데 도망가실듯
<DarkCircle> 치맥보단 ... 소주에 안주
<DarkCircle> 맥주는 음료수쟎아요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 소주는 나름 도수덕분에 먹는걸 안찾을 수가 엄뜸 -ㅠ-
<yemharc_NS> 흠...
<drake_dmc> 흠...
<drake_dmc> 왜 술자리 참석을 안 하지..
<bluedusk> 있다가 또 술드시나요?
<drake_dmc> 제가 먹기보다는
<drake_dmc> 좀 먹여야 되는 상황
<imsu> drake_dmc: ㅇㅇ 서버로 쓸만한거 추천 ㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> ubuntu 10.04.3 server
<bluedusk> 오오 imsu 님 드디어 서버도
<imsu> drake_dmc: dmc 가셨습니까? ㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 6.06도 좋음
<drake_dmc> ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> imsu, freebsd 8.1 stable
<drake_dmc> 오
<drake_dmc> 그게 좀 짱이긴 하지만 terminal이면 족해요 csh는 좀 거시기하잖아요
<drake_dmc> imsu는 있어보이려고 터미널 여는 사람이라구요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이런 망언을 ㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 응? 아님?
<imsu> 난 왜이렇게 안티가 많지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 부정해봐
<imsu> 터미널 안여는데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 웃기지마
<imsu> shell 을 씀 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 터미널도 안열고 쉘을 쓰다니
<bluedusk> 역시 굇수 능력자
<bluedusk> 저에게도 그런 비법좀 전수좀..;
<drake_dmc> 굇수imsu
<imsu> 잉
<imsu> 전 왜이렇게 칭찬아닌 비난을 들어야하는걸까요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 귀간지러워 귀파야지 ㅠ
<drake_dmc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐 굇수라는말이 칭찬이 아닌 비난으로 들릴정도의 초굇수님이셧다니..ㄷㄷ
<drake_dmc> 근데 예쁜여자가 vi 쓰면 호감형인가요
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 엄친여죠
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 몬생긴애가 vi 쓰면 독한년 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 뭐 세상에 존재할리 없으니 패스
<drake_dmc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 예쁜여자가 emacs 쓰면 어떻게 되는건가요
<imsu> 어 그럼 좀 생각해봐야함
<imsu> 이쁜애들 중에 사이코가 은근히 많으니 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머 근데 이맥스도 제대로 쓸지 몰라서 제 생각에는 그냥그냥 인데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이맥스 쓰면 머가 달라지나요?
<bluedusk> 포스가 바뀜
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 빛좋은 개살구군요 ;; 쩝;;
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<bluedusk> 농구하러 가야지
<imsu> 저도 농구 좋아하는디;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 흠
<imsu> drake_dmc: 근데 왜 emacs 를 실무에서 쓰는 사람은 조용한데 왜 저처럼 구석떼기에 처박혀서 irc 만 접속했다는 이유만으로 이렇게 비웃음을 사야합니까 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ?
<bluedusk> ?
<yemharc> 누가 실무에 써요?
<bluedusk> imsu, 농구하러 오세요
<bluedusk> 반포생활체육공원으로 7시정도까지 오시면돼요
<imsu> yemharc: 그대도 쓰지 않소 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 헐 나 vi 갈아탔츰요 ㄲㅋㄲㅋㄲㅋ
<Seony> vi가 짱인디
<bluedusk> 전 gedit로 갈아탔..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저같은 늅늅이 쓰기에 vi나 emacs는 넘 어렵..;
<imsu> bluedusk: 반포면 너무 멀다;;
<imsu> Seony: 키보드에서 esc 키가 날라갈 뻔한 사건이 있어 emacs 갈아탔을뿐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 전 emacs 설정 바꿀지도 몰라요;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 마우스 유저임 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, http://dmaps.kr/7c3d 여기임
<imsu> 근데 사실 반포가 어딘지도 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아니 친절하게 지도까지 링크시켜주니까!!
<bluedusk> 와서 센터좀 봐주세요 굽신굽신
<imsu> ah;;
<bluedusk> 아니면 5번 봐주셔도 됨..
<bluedusk> .....
<imsu> dfddd
<imsu> q;lerjqlerjl;kjsadf
<imsu> can't write korean
<imsu> -.-
<imsu> -.-
<imsu> 역시 껐다 키는게 진리임 ㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 키보드를 주먹으로 치지 않아서 다행이군 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나 초딩 때, 오락이 잘 안되면 주먹으로 막 키보드 부수고 그러는 애 있었는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 저요?
<Seony> 헛... 그러셨었군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 그래서 키보드 좋은거 쓰시는구나..;
<drake_dmc> 네 그렇죠
<bluedusk> 저도 키보드 좋은거 춧현좀 굽신굽신
<drake_dmc> 저렴한거요?
<imsu> drake_dmc: 키보드 저에게 기부좀 ㅋㅋ 고무가 느껴짐
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 음 해피해킹같은거요?
<drake_dmc> 기부할거는 고무키보드밖에 없슈
<drake_dmc> 흠 전 해피해킹은 한번도 안 써봤는데..
<bluedusk> imsu, 저도 키크고 농구 잘하는 센터 기부좀 ..;
<imsu> 저 가드인데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 조냉 빨빨 다니면서 돌아다니는 가드 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 사무실에서 치면 딸각딸각 소리나는 키보드ㅜ 쓰면 왠지 일잘해보일까요?
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<drake_dmc> 일단 전 집에 쓰는게 skydigital mechanic이고 가지고 다니는게 filco majestouch 2에요
<bluedusk> imsu, 지성이형 스타일 가드군요
<bluedusk> 하지만 지성이형은 축구선수...
<imsu> 타이핑 많이 치는것처럼 보임
<bluedusk> .............
<drake_dmc> 회사에서는 청축을 권합니다.
<drake_dmc> grr이라는 친구가 회사에서 청축을 쓰는데
<imsu> 조기축구 아저씨가 그러던데요 넌 포지션이 어디냐? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 과장님이 자꾸 와서 말을 건다고 합니다
<bluedusk> imsu, 당당히 가드라고 하셨어야죠
<imsu> 축구할때요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 포인트가드요?
<imsu> 축구도 가드가 있나요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 그럼 그럴꺼임 포인트 보시나요? 아님 슛팅가드 하나요 라고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 포워드 있잖아요
<bluedusk> 센터 포워드도 있고
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 나도 농구할때 센터포워드 보고 싶..
<bluedusk> ........
<imsu> 축구할때도 이쪽저쪽 돌아댕겨서 ㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 넌 포지션이 어디냐? -> 유격수요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 공 피해다니시는구만 ㅋ_ㅋ
<imsu> 농구는 요새 잘 안했는데 예전에는 포인트 가드 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지고 있으면 슈팅가드 돌변 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 패망~~ ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 언능 져서 끝내고 또 한판 하는군요
<bluedusk> 리밴지 매치 ㅋ_ㅋ
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 오~ 역시 뭘 아셔 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 포인트 가드 보면서 체력 비축해놨다가 지고 있으면 조냉 뛰어댕겨요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 장승플레이
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_dmc> bluedusk: 골키퍼가 왜 슛을 해요?
<imsu> 예전에 신림이었나 거기서 친구랑 같이 농구하는데 체대출신이냐고 그러던데요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 신림에서 농구할때는 보라매 공원밖에 없는데..;
<imsu> 그 다음날 또 농구하러 갔더니 안힘드세요? ㅋㅋ 그러던데 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 거기서 체대 출신소리 들을정도면..ㄷㄷ
<imsu> 아니요 그 뭐냐 냇가 옆에서
<imsu> 농구 코트장 있는데서 했어요
<imsu> 신림이 아니라 대방이었나?
<imsu> 신도림이었나?
<imsu> 아 헷갈려 ㅠ
<bluedusk> 그동네 농구코트장 다 다녀봤심
<bluedusk> 설명해보삼
<bluedusk> 다리밑쪽이면 신도림
<imsu> 그럼 신도림인가 보네요
<bluedusk> 옆에 테니스 코트랑 축구장 있으면 대방역쪽
<imsu> 거기 농구 하는 사람 많던데
<bluedusk> http://www.koreaherald.com/national/Detail.jsp?newsMLId=20110923000368 이거 사실인가요 빛보다 빠른 물질이라니..
<imsu> 새벽 3시까지 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<bluedusk> 신도림 전에 많았다 그러더라구요.. 전 그쪽 살때 거기 공사중이라 잘 안갔어요
<bluedusk> 주로 대방역쪽에 가고
<bluedusk> 아님 가끔 보래매공원가고
<imsu> bluedusk: 빛이 입자성과 파동성을 동시에 지니고 있으니 가능한 얘기인거 같긴하네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 입자성을 띈다는 건 뭔 들고 뛰는거니 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잘 모름 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 역시 석사 출신.;
<imsu> 근데 빛보다 빠른 입자가 있다니 놀라울뿐 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bluedusk> 어쨰뜬
<yemharc> 타키온?
<bluedusk> 있다가 7시정도까지 오세요
<imsu> 어딜요?
<imsu> 또 거기임? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 인덕대?
<bluedusk> imsu, http://dmaps.kr/7c4m
<bluedusk> 여기요
<bluedusk> imsu, 식사는 제공 못해드리니 대충 저녁은 때우고 오세요 ㅋ_ㅋ
<imsu> bluedusk: 오늘은 안됨 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 그리고 밤에는 힘들어요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 쳇.
<bluedusk> 한명 더 꼬실 수 있었는데
<imsu> drake_dmc: ol 태그에서 h1 h2 요런건 정렬이 안됩니까?
<imsu> drake_dmc: sorry
<drake_dmc> 응?
<drake_dmc> 인덕대?
<imsu> ah hagul;;;
<imsu_> 아놔 한글이 왜케 안먹히냐 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> b.b;
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ
<drake_dmc> 흐음
<DarkCircle> 이맥스가 웬수군요 =3
<DarkCircle> =3=3=3=3=3=3=3=3=3
<imsu> 네 설정하는 법도 몰라서 이러고 있음
<imsu> 걍 xchat 써야 겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 창 왔다갔다하는거 귀찮아서 안했는데 ㅠ
<drake_dmc> irssi 굿굿
<bluedusk> 엑스췟 쓰세요
<DarkCircle> Konversation 쓰고 "승질팍팍"의 축복을 받으셍
<DarkCircle> (툭하면 한글 깨지는 Konversation)
<imsu> 우분투에서 할땐 별 무리가 없었는데 왜이러지 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 저처럼 투박한젠투를 (...)
<drake_dmc> DarkCircle: "야 문서 언제 보내줄거야?" -> "아 잠깐만 컴파일좀 하고"
<Seony> 영화 토르가 나왔다길래 받아서 볼려고 했더니 전부 저작권 위반처리... ㅎㅎ
<drake_dmc> Seony: 이따가 보내드릴까요
<Seony> 헛... 감사합니다.
<drake_dmc> 저작권위반처리되기전에 받아놓은거 있음요
<drake_dmc> 대신 1080p임
<drake_dmc> 지금은 cobuntu 사무실 와있어서 못 보내드리고 ㅎㅎ
<drake_dmc> 집에 들어가면 http://data.drake.kr/funfun 이쪽에 올려두도록 하겠습니다.
<Seony> 오옷.. 감사합니다.
<Seony> drake_dmc, apache.conf에다 IndexIgnore Thumbs.db 라고 넣으시면 Thumbs.db 파일이 안보일 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_dmc> 아 그런것 설정하기 귀찮아서 안 했습니다만..
<Seony> 저는 그런 것에 집착하는 경향이 있어서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_dmc> 아 맞다 Seony 님.. 그.. 우리 ubuntu.or.kr 페이지를 xe로 제가 밀고 있고 분도님은 "니가 바꾸고 싶으면 바꿔 근데 난 phpBB가 좋아"라고 하시고..
<yemharc> 전 xe 한표요
<drake_dmc> 그래서 제가 좀 싸가지없게 xe로 바꿔버리려고 하는데 어떻게 생각하세요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 개인적인 경험을 말씀드려보자면요...
<Seony> 지금 우분투 포럼이 돌아가는 mk 서버에서 xe가 몇 개 돌아가고 있는 상황인데요,
<Seony> xe가 그 서버를 곤란하게 만든 적이 몇 번 있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고 한국내라면 상관없는데, 그xe를 돌리던 사이트랑 우리 포럼(phpbb)랑은 속도가 아주 많이 차이가 나요.
<Seony> 근데 기능상으로는 아무래도 xe가 더 편하겠죠.
<Seony> 이것저것 지원되는게 많으니..
<drake_dmc> 으흠.. 서버 부하가 몇배 정도 더 많이 걸린다..
<bluedusk> phpbb가 지원되는게 더 많지 않아요?
<bluedusk> phpbb랑 wordpress랑 doku위키랑 로그인 통합도 플러그인만 깔아서 가능하던데
<drake_dmc> 오?
<drake_dmc> 으음..
<Seony> bluedusk: 한국사람 생활에 맞는 거면... xe가 좀 더 낫지 않을가요
<drake_dmc> 일단 정확히 말하자면 "제가 디자인하기 가장 편리한 툴"이라면 xe에요
<DDol2> xe로 하신다면
<DDol2> 저도 찬성이욤
<Seony> 마이그레이션 하는데 지장은 없나봐요?
<DDol2> 어..없지는 않을듯;;;
<bluedusk> 쩝 홈페이지 바꾸시면
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> Seony, 혹시 filckr 에서 올려둔 그림 원본사이즈로 보는법 아시나요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 제가 플리커를 안해서... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아흐 우분투에서 스샷 찍어서 플리커에 올리고 주소를 클립보드에 저장하는 스크립을 만들었는데
<bluedusk> 보니까 플리커에서 원본 사이즈로 사진이 안보이더라구요..;
<DDol2> 근데..사실 phpbb가 좀 더 있어보이긴 하는데..
<Seony> drake_dmc, 포럼 사이트에 투표(poll)를 한 번 올려보심이 어떨까요.
<Seony> 분명 극렬반대자들이 나중에 머라머라 컴플레인하면 스트레스 받으실테니...
<drake_dmc> 아 상관없어요
<drake_dmc> 일단 만들고 마이그레이션 다 한 다음에 갈아엎으면 되니까요
<drake_dmc> 분명 찬성쪽이 더 많이 나올텐데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 글쎄요
<bluedusk> 전 xe 별로 안좋아라 해서..
<drake_dmc> 아 맞다.. 헬로키티 핑크 좋아하시는 분들이 그닥 많지는 않겠구나..
<Seony> 저는 xe라고 좋아하지도 싫어하지도 않는데, 현재 포럼 서버 sudo를 받아서 운영을 해본 결과 그닥 좋지는 않았던 기억이 있어요... 뭐 드레이크님이 하시면 좋아지겠지만요..
<Seony> sudo 아직도 권한 있네 ㅎㅎ
<drake_dmc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 뭐, 일단 experiment로 제 서버에 scratch부터 들어가는거니 갑자기 바뀌거나 하지는 않을거에요
<drake_dmc> xe로 갈아엎고 시작한다면 분명 문제가 되겠지만..
<drake_dmc> 일단 제경우 xe는 phpBB나 drupal보다는 자유자재로 다룰수 있다고 생각하기도 하고.. 제 서버에서 메모리 128m 주고 돌려서 별 이상이 없다면 다른 서버에서도 별 문제가 없을거라고 생각해서요..
<Seony> 실험을 먼저 해보고 하시는 거니까 괜찮을 듯 싶어요
<drake_dmc> ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> CERN 에서 중성미자가 빛보다 빨리 달리는걸 봤다는데요 =.=
<hanbin973> ㄷㄷㄷ
<drake_dmc> hanbin973: 내가 이겨요
<yemharc> 연구소에서 '우리 봤음!!' 했으니
<yemharc> 한 30년 뒤면 첫 응용기술이 나오겠군요 (...)
<hanbin973> 이제 일본하고 미국한테 자료 넘긴다는데...
<yemharc> 어따 쓸진 몰라도
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 빛보다 빠른 정보 이동은 양자론에서 이미 존재하던거지만음 =.=
<hanbin973> 입자가 그것보다 더 빨리 달리는건 대체 뭥미
<drake_dmc> 시간을 달라는 소녀
<yemharc> 그런거 아무래도 좋으니까
<yemharc> 빛보다 빠르다 빠르다 하지 말고 그걸로 인터넷 망좀 새로 만들어봐
<yemharc> 초당 10mb도 느려죽겄으 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 음
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 존나 좋군?!!
<yemharc> 하여튼 흰 가운 입은 분들은 뭘 몰라요
<drake_dmc> 검은 티셔츠 입은 사람들보단 낫지 않을까요
<yemharc> 알고 모르고는 뇌가 있어야 적용되는 단어니까요
<drake_dmc> 하긴
<drake_dmc> 흰 가운 입은 사람들한테 예비군복 입혀놓으면 180' 달라지죠
<hanbin973> 영재원 수업할때 모든 물리과 교수님들이 하시는 말씀이 ' 나 이거 재미없음 안함 ㅇㅇ. 이게 어디에 도움될지는 난 알바가 아님 ㅇㅇ ' 던데
<yemharc> 아메바 편모가 혼자 꿈틀댄다고 뇌가 달렸다곤 안하잖심까
<drake_dmc> 아 징그러 증말..
<hanbin973> 아메바..
<hanbin973> 내 건강을 위협할지도 모르는 놈이네
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<imsu> 웬 아메바입니까 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 새로나온 아이스크림인가요?
<hanbin973> 꿈틀 꿈틀
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<imsu> 쩝
<imsu> 옷공장 아시는 아저씨 집에가서 옷얻어옴
<imsu> 전 걸인인가봄 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 초굇수 능력자
<bluedusk> 저도 그런 능력좀..;
<imsu> 다 줏어와 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 나중에 아가씨도 줏어오시면 될듯?
<imsu> 헐 중고아가씨는 사양 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 하긴 아직 접시를 원할 나이지
<imsu> 접시라니요?
<imsu> 접시가 머에요?
<drake_dmc> 아 몰라
<bluedusk> drake_dmc, 저거 일부러 모르는척 하는걸까요?
<bluedusk> 아님 진정 모르는걸까요?
<imsu> 진짜 모르는데 ㅠ
<imsu> 구글에 검색해봐도 그냥 식기로만 나오는데 이건 아닌거 같고
<imsu> 뉘앙스는 대충 알겠는데 뜻은 모르겠음 ㅎㅎ
<drake_dmc> 흥
<MK-Android> drake_dmc 계셈?
<drake_dmc> 앱
<MK-Android> Xe로 어프긴 좀 그러지 안을까유?
<drake_dmc> 흐음
<drake_dmc> 쓸데없이 많은 기능만 안 넣으면 transaction 그다지 많지는 않았던걸로..
<MK-Android> 그리구 아예 새로운걸로 바꿀거면 더신형서버로 옮기는게
<drake_dmc> 뭐, 일단 만들고 봐야지유
<MK-Android> 드라케님 쿼리걸것어요
<MK-Android> Seony Bw해보셔서요?
<Seony> bw?
<Seony> black and white?
<MK-Android> 트레픽
<Seony> 아... 몇가지 해봤는데, 어떤 어플리케이션인지 보여주는 툴은 없더라구요.
<Seony> mrtg 해봐야할 듯...
<MK-Android> Cacti가 빠를듯
<MK-Android> Gui도있는 웹버전
<Seony> cacti도 써봤는데, 그건 아예 더 모르겠더라구요
<Seony> 일단 webmin으로 모니터링은 하고있는데, 좀 더 구체적인 자료가 필요하니까...
<MK-Android> Cacti가 날듯
<MK-Android> 서니옹 아이폰5언제나올가요 지금 그거사야할지 버라이전 4G LTE폰사야할지 고민
<Seony> 담달에 나온다고 했어요
<DDol2> 음.
<DDol2> drake_dmc, 형님 근데 궂이 xe로 옮기시려는 이유가 있나요?
<drake_dmc> 검색때문에요
<DDol2> drake_dmc, 저야 찬성이지만.
<Seony> MK-Android, 것두 딴 사람이 아닌 Al Gore가....
<MK-Android> 뉴스엔 계속떠도니
<MK-Android> 쩝
<drake_dmc> 뭐, 바로 갈아엎지는 않을 예정이니까유
<MK-Android> 서니옹. 아이폰 보다 이젠 앤드로이드에 익숙해저서
<MK-Android> 아이폰쓰면 어색할듯
<Seony> 저는 앤드로이드는 결코 안쓸 듯 싶어요
<MK-Android> 아이오에스는 안정적인데 한계가
<drake_dmc> 흠
<MK-Android> 앤드로이드는 커스터머자이즈를 마니할수이쓰니
<drake_dmc> iOS 후짐
<drake_dmc> MS 짱짱
<Seony> 커스터마이징 필요없어요. 전화 걸고받고 잘되고 와이파이/블루투스 다 키고 다녀도 밧데리 오래가는게 중요함 ㅋ
<DDol2> 앤드로이드.
<DDol2> 이것은 본토발음인데요
<Seony> DDol2: "앤쥬로이드"라고 하는 게 더 가까워보이는데요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-Android> 전 제 갤S 와이파이, 블투스 켜두고 다녀도 바데리 20시간
<Seony> MK-Android, 페북, 트위터 푸쉬까지?
<DDol2> 카카오톡 하나만 깔아버려도
<DDol2> 배터리 10시간을 못가욤
<DDol2> ㅎ
<Seony> 쥐메일 싱크도 당연히 키고 다니고, 거기에 캘린더에 카톡, 왓츠앱까지?
<drake_dmc> 전 아잉폰3Gs인데 밧데리 3일 갑니다
<Seony> MK-Android: 와이파이, 블루투스, 페북, 트위터, 카톡, 와츠앱, 캘린더, 쥐메일 다 키고 댕겨도 하루에 30% 이상 닳지도 않아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> (싱글태스킹의 위용)
<Seony> 이래서 내가 앤드로이드 싫어하는 이유 ㅋ
<Seony> 앤드로이드 쓸 때, 배터리 땜시 얼마나 스트레스 받았던지...
<drake_dmc> 앤쥬로이드때문에 iOS에서 멀티태스킹이 기본값이 되었어유
<drake_dmc> 일단 펌업하면 탈옥하고 제일먼저 하는 작업이 멀티태스킹을 끄는 작업입니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<MK-Android> 흠
<MK-Android> 써니옹 그거 다켜놔도 20시간감
<MK-Android> 다 조절해놔서
<MK-Android> 전 루팅하구
<DDol2> 전 항상 충전기 소지하고 다녀서..
<DDol2> 베터리가 10시간이 가든.
<MK-Android> 다뜯어고처나서 바데리안먹구 슬대없는거 처리
<DDol2> 5시간이 가든..
<MK-Android> 혹시몰라서 바데리 하나여유분 챙겨다니는
<DDol2> 그냥 필요할때 충전~
<Seony> MK-Android: 뜯어고쳐야만 그렇게 된다는 게 싫다는 거에요.
<DDol2> 그리고 넷북을 늘 들고다녀서..비상베터리도 있구요..
<Seony> 그냥 아무런 신경으 쓰지않고 살아도 잘되는 스맛폰을 원하는 거에요
<DDol2> 한마디로.. 그냥 씁니다..
<MK-Android> 뜯어고친다=내맘에 들게 고친다ㅎ
<MK-Android> 써니옹, 그냥 아이폰5 나옴 살거임
<MK-Android> 앤드로이드도 Htc껄로 버라이전사구
<MK-Android> 4G LTE되는걸루
<MK-Android> 하여튼 전 이제자러ㅠ
<drake_dmc> 일단 뭣좀 먹고자요
<MK-Android> 지금 아침 539분이거든오
<drake_dmc> 긍게 뭣좀 먹고자요
<MK-Android> 졸려주게씀
<MK-Android> 1시간정도자구 회사로 나가봐야함
<MK-Android> 굿나잇
<grr> hello
<Sheldon> 저기 궁금한게 있어서 그런데 물어봐도 될까요?
<Sheldon> 최신 우분투가 11.04버전인데 노트북용 iso파일은 없고 데스크탑용만 있더라구요. 그래서  vmware player에 못 깔고 있는데 노트북용 11.04버전은 아직 없는건가요?
<DDol2> 딱히
<DDol2> 노트북용이라고해서
<DDol2> 틀린거 있나요?
<Sheldon> 노트북용이 따로 있는게 아닌가요??
<Sheldon> 우분투 홈페이지에서 64비트짜리 받으니까 데스크탑이라고 써있더라구요.
<grr> desktop 이라고 구분하는게, 아마 서버용, 데스크탑용 으로만 따져서 그럴꺼에요. 서버용은 기본적으로 X윈도가 안들어가거든요..
<grr> 노트북용으론 따로 없는걸로 알고있어요
<Sheldon> 아..
<grr> 진실을 맛동산넘어에.. (사실 저도 잘 모릅니다...)
<Sheldon> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64  이 파일을 받았는데요. 깔려고 하니까 64비트가 지원이 안되는데 64비트 지원없이 하시겠습니까? 요렇게 뜨더라구요
<Sheldon> 영어로 막 머라고 떠서 해석하니까요..
<Sheldon> 그런데 제가  윈도우 7 64비트 짜리라서 64비트로 받아야 하는거 맞나요?
<grr> 에... cpu가 무엇이신지..
<DDol2> 아..
<DDol2> 그냥 노트북에
<DDol2> 2기가 램이시면
<DDol2> i386
<DDol2> 4기가 쓰신다하시면 64bt 지원 여부 확인하고
<DDol2> 64bit
<DDol2> 윈도우 7과는 별 상관 없습니다.
<Sheldon> 우분투홈페이지에 가면 32비트짜리와 64비트짜리 두개 있지 않나요?
<Sheldon> 그리고 2기가짜리이네요.
<DDol2> 64쓴다고 해서 꼭 좋진않아요
<DDol2> 플레시 불완전성이라던가..
<DDol2> 32bit로 고고
<Sheldon> 허걱.. 그래야 하나요 ..
<Seony> 램 4기가도 32비트 쓸 수 있습니다...
<Sheldon> 첨부터 32비트 깔 걸 그랬나보네요.
<DDol2> 아..니면.. 아치..리눅스로
<DDol2> 오세요 ㅋㅋ 이번기회에
<DDol2> 슬금슬금
<DDol2> 아치도 꽤 좋아요
<DDol2> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Sheldon> 아치는 우리나라 사람들이 많이 쓰나요?
<DDol2> 한 천명은 넘지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Sheldon: 걱정하지마시고, 설치하신 우분투 그냥 쓰세요. 아무 문제 없습니다.
<DDol2> 하지만.. 외국 커뮤니티도 잘되어있고 아치도 한국 커뮤니티 있으니
<DDol2> 문제 없음요 :-)
<DDol2> 아치로..오세요 ㅎ i686의 세계로
<DDol2> i686
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아치 쓰시면 우분투 포럼에서 도움 받기 힘들텐데...
<DDol2> 아이686(사실 별 차이를 못느낄만한 속도감;;
<DDol2> 쉘든님.
<DDol2> 그쯤 쓰셨음 이제 다른 배포판을 경험할 차례입니다.
<Seony> DDol2: 우분투 채널에서 자꾸 다른 배포판 쓰라고 강요(?)하는 건 자제해주세요.
<Seony> 자꾸 그러시면 규칙에 넣을 겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<DDol2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DDol2> 그러고 보니 저는 우분투를 10.04 때까지만 쓰고 그후 버전들은
<DDol2> 보지도 못했네요..
<Sheldon> 우선 우분투가 한국에서 자료를 얻거나 배우는데 더 나은것 같아서요 ㅎ
<Seony> 저도 못봤어요. 10.04만 씁니다...
<Seony> LTS 아닌 건 별로 쓰고싶지 않아서요..
<DDol2> 저는 유니티때문에;;
<DDol2> 데스크탑에는 우분투를 써야지 했다가
<Seony> 외국애들이, 우분투는 업데이트 할려고 쓰는 배포판이라고 놀리길래 충격받아서...
<DDol2> 업데이트 하면 아치리눅스가
<DDol2> 또 장이죠
<DDol2> 짱
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 분투는 업뎃하는 재미를 위한 배포판 맞잖습니까
<DDol2> 롤릴업데이트 시스템으로 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> yemharc: 운영하시는 서버에도 막 업뎃하세요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 개인적인 거라면 가차없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 개인적으로는 리눅스를 안쓰니까, 서버관리 입장에서는 LTS 아니면 쳐다도 안보게 되더라구요
<yemharc> 사실 회사 서버도 중요도에 따라 그냥 업뎃합니다
<yemharc> 커널도 막 해버려요
<yemharc> (..........)
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DDol2> 가차없네요;;!
<DDol2> 삼바서버를 잘 활용하시는분 계십니까?
<yemharc> 잘...........은 아니지만 일단 굴리고 있긴 합니다
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 저는 좀 많이 활용합니다.
<yemharc> 멀티부팅 하던걸 분투로 밀고 가상머신 굴리니 훨씬 쾌적하군요
<yemharc> 진작 이럴걸............
<Seony> 삼바에 아파치를 붙여서 외부에서 파일서버 검색기도 만들어놓고 쓰고있어요..
<yemharc> 어..........그거 보안은 괜찮나요?
<Seony> yemharc: 웹에서 한글파일을 37777777753 이런식으로 보여주는데, 이걸 제대로 표시하려면 어떤 방법이 있을까요
<yemharc> 삼바 붙인게 그렇게 나오는건가요?
<Seony> 보안은 .htaccess에서 전부 deny 시키고 일부 ip만 허용해요.
<Seony> 네. 삼바 붙인거...
<yemharc> 삼바 설정 보시면 오고가는 파일 인코딩 강제로 교체하는 옵션이 있을텐데요
<Seony> 근데 사실 삼바를 붙여서 저렇게 나온다기보다는, 시스템 내부 명령어로 나온 거라서...
<yemharc> 음;;
<Seony> UTF8 코드인가요?
<Seony> 안되면 말아야지 ㅎㅎ 어차피 한글파일 몇개 없으니...
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 보자
<yemharc> dos charset = cp949
<yemharc> unix charset = utf8
<yemharc> display charset = utf8
<yemharc> preserve case = yes
<yemharc> short preserve case = yes
<yemharc> 요정도만 선언해 두시면 잘 나올거 같은데요
<yemharc> 파일 전송중 상대방 OS에 맞춰서 인코딩하고
<yemharc> 그 외의 상황 (preserve case)에도 적용한다
<Seony> 넵 감사합니다.
<Seony> 근데 UTF-8인가요? UTF8인가요?
<Seony> utf-8이 맞네요.
<yemharc> 둘 다 먹어요
<yemharc> 당장 제가 설정한 회서서버만 해도 UTF8인데 잘 적용됩니다.
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<yemharc> (하지만 공식적인 인코딩명은 UTF-8)
<yemharc> 음
<Sheldon> 전 이만 가볼께요.. 수고하세요
<yemharc> 리붓합니다.
<grr> 퇴근함미다
<main> dkssudgktpdy
<main> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 웹브라우저에서 안시코드의 컬러를 표현할 수 있는 방법이 있을까요? html이나 php나...
<yemharc> 안시코드요?
<yemharc> ANSI?
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 음.........직접적인 파서는 없는거같은데요
<Seony> 네. 검색해보니까 그냥 배열에다 넣고 돌려서 내보내네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음..........심리스 모드 + 마우스 통합 좋네요
<yemharc> 듀얼모니터 한쪽은 리눅스 한쪽은 윈도우에
<yemharc> 가상화면 넘기면 윈도는 원래자리 그냥 고정이고
<drake_kr> 끙
<drake_kr> 자야되는데 잠이 안온다
<imsu> drake_kr, 멀 벌써자유 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내일세미나
<imsu> 아
<imsu> ㅋ
<imsu> 낼 발표하시남유
<drake_kr> 아니
<drake_kr> 가서 상모돌리기할껴
<imsu> ??
<blueruin> 안녕하세요. 혹시 자리에 있는 분 계실까요?
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 어잌후 죄송
<blueruin> 아 계시다!
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 1080p가 아니라 720p네요
<blueruin> 질문이 있어서 오랜만에 들어왔는데요.
<blueruin> lvm 으로 하드디스크 하나 추가하여 lvdisplay 상에는 확장된 공간 (2TB + 2TB) 가 표시되는데 df 상으로 보면 여전히 2TB 만 나와서요.
<drake_kr> 음 전 lvm에 대해서 전혀 모르는뎅;;
<blueruin> ㅡㅜ
<drake_kr> pvscan 하면요?
<blueruin>   PV /dev/sda3   VG white   lvm2 [1.82 TiB / 0    free]
<blueruin>   PV /dev/sdb1   VG white   lvm2 [1.82 TiB / 0    free]
<blueruin>   Total: 2 [3.64 TiB] / in use: 2 [3.64 TiB] / in no VG: 0 [0   ]
<blueruin> 이라고 나오네요
<blueruin> 그런데 새하드디스크인데 mkfs.ext4 를 해준기억이 없는데 이거 때문일까요?
<drake_kr> df에 -h 옵션은 당연히 주셨을테고..
<blueruin> 네, 루트(/) 의 논리볼륨을 늘리는건데 언마운트하고 mkfs.ext4 를 해야할까요?
<drake_kr> 음 lvm을 전혀 써보질 않아서;;
<blueruin> 훙 어렵네요
<drake_kr> 어려울건 전혀 없는듯 한데..
<drake_kr> 4T짜리를 바로 적용해야 한다는게 이해가 안 가네요..
<drake_kr> vbox같은 툴로 연습해보고 할수도 있는건데 말이죠
<blueruin> 음 기존에 2T 짜리 하나를 / 파티션에 넣고 사용하다가 부족해서 새로 2T 짜리를 사서 넣었거든요
<blueruin> 그럼 / 파티션이 4T 가 되야하잖아요. 그런데 계속 2T 만 잡혀서요
<drake_kr> virtualbox에 새로 OS를 설치하시고, 가상하드 하나 가지고 '날려도 상관없으니 어떻게 돌아가는지 보자' 식으로 해보지 않으면 결국 자기것이 안 될건데요..
<drake_kr> 기본적으로, '날리면 좆됨' 멘트를 먼저 날리고 도와달라면 무서워서 아무도 안 도와줄겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<blueruin> 날릴 각오도 하고 무슨 명령이든 내릴 각오는 되어있는데 "무슨 명령" 으르 내려야할지 몰라서요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 긍게 virtualbox를 설치하시고
<drake_kr> 하드 한개 잡으시고
<drake_kr> lvm을 포함한 OS를 설치하시고
<drake_kr> 가상 하드를 하나 추가하시고
<drake_kr> 이것저것 해보시고
<drake_kr> 날리면 어차피 가상머신 하나 날리는거고
<drake_kr> 리스크를 최소화할 수 있는 virtualize 기술을 사용하세요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그냥 '어떻게 어떻게 하면 돼요' 라고 해서 끝날 문제는 아닌듯 싶거든요
<drake_kr> 나중에 똑같이 하다가 날라가면 '우분투 커뮤니티 탓임' 하실거잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<blueruin> 그러게요. 근데 제가 필요한건 "어떻게 어떻게 하면 돼요" 가 아니라 "이렇게 한 번 해보세요"
<blueruin> ㅋㅋㅋ 노노
<drake_kr> 긍게 virtualbox부터 설치요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> lvm은 가상머신에서도 잘 돌아가니까요
<drake_kr> 어떻게 접근해야할지 키워드는 던져드렸습니다. lvm으로 구글검색하면 설치방법은 넘쳐나구요.
<blueruin> 그러게요. 자료는 많고, 따라하기 식으로 대부분 비슷하게 된거 같은데 , 적용이 안되네요.
<drake_kr> 긍게 괜히 지금 운영중인거에 이것저것 적용하다 좆되지 마시고 가상머신에서 이것저것 적용해보면 됩니다.
<blueruin> 아흑, 아무래도 lvm 이 루트 / 에 들어있어서 그런가 보네요.
<imsu> drake_kr, 헬미 프리쯔
<drake_kr> ?
<imsu> drake_kr, vmware에 ubuntu server 설치했는데 그 담엔 우찌해야 합니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우찌해야할지 감이 안와서요
<drake_kr> 뭘 우찌해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 긍게 지금
<drake_kr> 걍 쓰믄 되지
<drake_kr> 내일 안감?
<imsu> xp 에서 vmware 서버로 접속하는것 부터 뭐 볼만한 문서좀;; ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr, 시험대비 수업가야해요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 접속은 ssh로 하믄 되고
<drake_kr> 파일은 sftp가 있고
<drake_kr> ftpd 깔아도 되고
<drake_kr> 난 자야겠고
<imsu> 흡;;
<imsu> 안녕히 주무세요
<imsu> 이건뭐 온통 텍스트 밖에없어서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 마우스는 안되나 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 되긴하는데 필요없어
<imsu> 흠 그렇군요;;; 안녕히 주무시고 내일 잘 다녀오십숑 ㅎㅎ
<james> hi to all
<Guest75128> anybody care for a chat?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-24
<jseongtae76> 안녕하세요^^
<jseongtae76> apparmor에서 에러가 발생하는데, 어떻게 해결하면 될까요?
<jseongtae76> error message : .: 35: Can't open /lib/apparmor/functions
<drake_kr> 잘
<imsu> ??
<drake_kr> 나 이제 질문만 하고 가는 사람한테 답변 성의없게 할려구
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 그런 답변도 할줄 모름 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 계씨
<DarkCircle> 계신가요?
<imsu> drake_kr, vmware로 우분투 서버 설치후 재부팅 했는데 아무것도 안보임 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;;;;;;; putty 에서는 보이는디 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 흐미 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_> 내가 왜 엄한짓을 했을까 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 으잉
<DarkCircle> 아놔 아침부터 네떡이 말썽이네 - -;
<Work^Seony> 삼바서버에, 폴더가 삭제가 안되는 현상이 생기는데 혹시 아시는 분 계세요?
<Work^Seony> 파일 복사/삭제, 폴더 이름 변경 등등 다 되는데 삭제만 안되거든요
<Work^Seony> yemharc_NS, 삼바서버에, 폴더가 삭제가 안되는 현상이 생기는데 혹시 아시는 분 계세요?
<Work^Seony> 파일 복사/삭제, 폴더 이름 변경 등등 다 되는데 삭제만 안되거든요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> Hi
<Work^Seony> 아.. 예밀님 질문 하나 했는데 튕기셨네..
<nexusz99> kernel.org 미러링 사이트 좀 알려주세요.. 검색해봐도 전부 kernel.org 에 연결되네요.ㅠㅠ
<razgon> 조용하군요.
<razgon> 안녕하세여?
<nexusz99> 미러링 사이트 : ftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/mirror/
<mw9529> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<mw9529> 외국분..이신가요?아니면 한글입력 이안되시나요?
<Seony> 한영전환이 귀찮아서요
<mw9529>  아그렇군요..
<Seony> 그리고 외국분이시냐는 질문이면 영어로 하셔야죠 ㅋㅋ
<mw9529> 그러 고보 니그렇네 요ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 근데 외국분이시면 한국어로 된 인사말을 못알아듣겠죠.
<mw9529>  아근 데 저베타2깔았는 데  띄어쓰기 를하 면앞글자 가띄어지 는오류가;;\
<jincreator> 네, 그거 버그 보고 했는데...T.T
<mw9529> 일일 이 적었 다띄었 다적었 다띄엇다..ㅎ
<jincreator> 제가 삽질해서 좀 더 알아낸 바에 의하면 정확히는 마지막 커서를 따라갑니다.
<mw9529> 마지 막커서요?
<jincreator> 텍스트 에디터에 글을 한 세 줄쯤 적은 후 가운데 줄을 입력하다가 위나 아래 방향키를 눌러보세요.
<jincreator> 아, 그럴 필요 없이 글 입력하다 왼쪽 방향키를 눌러보시죠.
<mw9529> 눌러봤는데요 그럼 일일이 방향키 를눌러야하는건가요?
<mw9529> 그리고 또하 나발견했어 요 그절전모드 에들어갔 다나오 면종료버튼 이사라지더라고요?
<mw9529> 그래서그옆에있던사용자명눌러서로긴메뉴들어가서종료해야되던데요..ㅠ
<jincreator> 종료 메뉴가 사라지나요 종료 버튼이 사라지나요?
<mw9529> 그톱니바퀴모양이안보여요
<mw9529> 그옆에있는사용자명있는거까지만보이고요
<jincreator> 음...그 정도 버그면 아마 다른 나라 사람들이 이미 보고했으니 정식에선 해결되어 있을 겁니다.
<mw9529> 그렇군요..다른분들도다그런건지저만그런건지모르겠어서요..ㅎ
<jincreator> 다만 문제는 한글 입력인데...
<jincreator> 우분투 11.10 개발 스케줄에 의하면 이번달 29일이 Freeze입니다. 즉, 그 전까지 고쳐지는 게 좋아요.
<jincreator> 근데 한국어는 마이너인지라(...) 힘들 것 같...
<mw9529> ibus문제인가요아니면다른문제인가요?
<jincreator> 네, ibus 문제입니다.
<mw9529> 그럼나비쓰면문제없는거네요?
<jincreator> 나비는 잘 되나요? 궁금해서요.
<jincreator> 전 나비를 안써서...
<mw9529> 나비는설치하기귀찮아서..ㅎ
<Seony> 설치가 귀찮으시면 결국 불편함을 감수하셔야겠죠
<jincreator> 아마 한글 언어 꾸러미가 깔릴 때 같이 깔릴 겁니다.
<Seony> jincreator: 근데 나비 안쓰고 뭐 써요?
<mw9529>  앗  갑자 기 왼쪽 에 있던 유니티창 이안뜨네요;;왜이러지;
<jincreator> Seony: ibus 쓰는데 전 11.04 써서요. 11.10은 어찌해야 할 지 모르겠네요.
<jincreator> mw9529: 베타니까요. ;)
<Seony> 음... 전 ibus는 좀... 나비가 편해요
<jincreator> 흠...잠깐 검색해보았는데 절전모드 후 나올 때 전원 메뉴가 사라진다는 버그가 안보이네요.
<mw9529> 여러분들 은 어떠세요?
<mw9529> 그런버그 가 있으세요?
<jincreator> 11,10을 써봐야 알죠(...)
<jincreator> 아, 써 보기는 했군요.
<mw9529>  아그렇군요..ㅎ;
<jincreator> 다만 지금은 제 손에 없습니다(...)
<mw9529> 스샷 을 찍기위 해 잠 시 절전하 고오겠습니다.
<jincreator> 네. ^^;
<mw9529> 흠...이번 엔그런일이생기지않는군요..
<mw9529> 컴퓨터 가자동으 로절전시킬 때생기는일인가봅니다
<mw9529> 2번이 나그래서 원래 그런줄알았는데..
<jincreator> 앞으로도 안 일어날 수도 있지요. :)
<mw9529>  네 그랬으면좋겠네요.. ㅎ 근데 베타라도 업데이트한 이유가 하드웨어가속이 되는지궁금해서였는데 고화질의영상을 다운받기가귀찭내요..ㅎ 용량이많아서 기다리기가;;
<jincreator> 음...하드웨어 가속은 장치가 지원해야지, 소프트웨어 지원의 문제는 아니지 않나요?
<Seony> jincreator: 혹시 파일을 tracking할 수 있는 툴 아는 거 있어요?
<Seony> 그러니까 예를 들면, 파일을 누가 수정했는지 기록이 남는 그런 툴...
<jincreator> 그런 건 잘 모르겠네요. 바이너리 파일까지 죄다 VCS에 넣는다면 모를까...
<Seony> 무슨 파일이 수정됐는지 리스트는 만들어낼 수 있는데, 누가 손댔는지는 방법이 없더라구요...
<mw9529>  제넷북이 apu라고 신제품인 데씨퓨와지퓨를 합친거에요,근데 이걸로 윈도사용하는사람들은1080P도 돌리고 한다던데 저는안되더라고요...드라이버설치했는데도요..그래서 혹시나해서요
<jincreator> Ben5_Hadoop: 집에는 잘 돌아가셨나요?
<jincreator> apu면 ati 인가요?
<mw9529> 네
<jincreator> ati 쪽은 안써봐서 잘 모르겠네요.
<mw9529> ㅎㅎ
<Ben5_Hadoop> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<Ben5_Hadoop> 집이라뇨 회사이지요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Ben5_Hadoop> jincreator 뒷풀이는 어떻게 돘나요?
<jincreator> Ben5_Hadoop: 전 밥 먹고 좀 일찍 나와서 그 뒤는 잘 모르겠네요. ^^;
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-25
<drake_kr> 아죽것네
<DarkCircle> 아 -0- 잘자따~ ...
<imsu> drake_kr, 어제 세미나 잘 다녀오셨습니까 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> imsu / 부뷧 -ㅅ-
<imsu> DarkCircle, 안녕하셋요
<DarkCircle> 어제 미친듯이 달려서 주무시고 계실지도 -ㅅ-
<imsu> 아;;
<imsu> 어제 많이 마셨나요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 막 달렸죠 ㅋ
<imsu> 전 일이 있어서 못갔어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전 말둘번 전철과 말둘번 버스를 타고 집으로 ...
<imsu> 말둘번 이라니요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그게 뭔가요
<DarkCircle> 막차 바로 전.
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 신조어인가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 ㅋㅋ 군대에서 쓰던 단어인데
<imsu> vmware 이거 영~~ 후지네;;
<imsu> pc 사양이 낮아서 그런가 ㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 군대를 안갔다왔나 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 왜 몰랐지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 그런용어를 쓴적이 없어서 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제 부대에서만 쓰던 거라서요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 말삼번이 뭐고 말둘번이 뭐여? -0-
<DarkCircle> 이게 좀 쇼크였심 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오전/오후 6시를 기점으로 주간 야간 근무가 바뀌쟎아요?
<imsu> 네
<DarkCircle> 그걸 마지막, 마지막으로부터 바로 이전, 그 이전을 얘기할때
<DarkCircle> 말번초 말둘번초 말삼번초 이랬어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (아 포병숫자 나온다 - -;)
<imsu> 컴터가 점점 느려지네;; 한 번 포맷해야하나;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어제 술자리에 여성분 한분 오셨는데 분위기가 장난 아니었심 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 소주 한참 마시는데 막걸리 들어오고
<DarkCircle> 막걸리 다 마시니 2차 가자고하곤 소맥 막 마시고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잉? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래서 그랬구나;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 늑대들 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 정말 "술만 마심".
<imsu> 다들 여성분이 먼저 말길을 걸어주길 기다린건 아니고요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제가 여성분 바로 옆자리에 읹았어요 ㅡ.ㅡv
<imsu> 오 역시~~ 뭔가 달라~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 기다린건 아니었는데 이름부터 물어봄 -ㅅ-v
<imsu> 이야~~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 관심받으셨군 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 남친이 있는걸로 알고 있 (...)
<DarkCircle> 막걸리 세사발 비우고 소주로 재충전 ...
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 막걸리는 그 여성분이 안시켰으면 못마셨을뻔.
<imsu> 술을 디게 잘 드시나보네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 어제 자다가
<DarkCircle> 목에 눈썹이 걸렸나 -ㅅ-
<grr> Hi
<DarkCircle> 하도 목이 간질거려서 다 토했어요 -ㅅ-
<imsu> grr 하이 짱개 ㅋㅋ
<grr> ni hao
<grr> xiexie
<DarkCircle> grr / 갸르릉 -ㅠ-
<grr> 그르르르르르
<DarkCircle> 어제 잘 들어가셨나요? ㅋㅋ
<grr> 오늘 잘 들어갔어요 /_
<imsu> 잉??
<DarkCircle> 아 마따 오늘이지 (...
<DarkCircle> )
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전 타이밍을 아주 잘 잡아서 집에 막차 바로 전걸로 안착 -ㅅ-
<imsu> grr vmware workstation 이 원래 이렇게 많이 잡아 먹나요?
<DarkCircle> 드레이크옹은 어제 엄청 드신듯
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 원래 잘 드심 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 1차때도 여명 드립하면서 마셨는데
<DarkCircle> 어제 쿨타임도 없었어요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 컴터가 갑자기 조용해졌다 수상해 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ -0-
<DarkCircle> 사망?
<imsu> vmware 지우고 있었는데 시끄럽더니 갑자기 조용해짐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 멈췄네 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 기다려야 하나 말아야 하나 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 강종;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 아;; 컴터 맛탱이갔네 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 어제 막 달려서 평화로운 일요일 오후
<imsu> 아;; 아직도 졸립네 ㅠ
<imsu> grr: 어제 늦게까지 마셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: vmware 서버를 설치했는데 ..... vmware 재부팅하면 아무것도 안떠요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우분투 11.04 설치했는데;;
<imsu> 근데 신기한건 putty로는 접근할 수 있네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이건 뭐지 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ??
<Seony> 아.. vmware 서버...
<jincreator> 써본적은 없지만 vmware 서버면 웹브라우저로 하지 않나요?
<Seony> 전 안써봐서 잘...
<imsu> 아 vmware workstation 으로 우분투 서버 설치했어요
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> vmware 창도 안떠요, 아니면 vmware 안의 ubuntu server가 안떠요?
<imsu> 우분투 서버 부팅 창잠깐 뜨더니 그냥 프롬프트만 달랑달랑 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그냥 virtualbox ose로 가시는게...=3
<imsu> 쿨럭;;
<imsu> 그놈도 xp 에서 설치했는데;; 마지막 설정에서 꼭 안넘어 가더라구요
<imsu> 제 컴터가 이상한건가요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> virtual box 설치할 때 마지막에서 그냥 멈춰버림 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 아, 윈도시군요.
<imsu> 그래서 지금 우분투로 다시 해보려고 놋북킴;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 귀찮은데 놋북은 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> jincreator: 버박에서 virtual image 랑 하드랑 뭔차이인가요?
<jincreator> imsu: 아마 virtual image가 컴퓨터 전체면 virtual storage가 하드일겁니다. 즉 virtual image 안에 하드가 들어간다고 보면 될끼요?
<jincreator> 즉, virtual image는 cpu, 램, cd롬 드라이브 같은 모든 설정도 다 들어있을 것 같은데...장담은 못하겠네요. ^^;
<jincreator> 제 버박은 한국어인지라 가상 시스템, 가상 미디어로 되어 있거든ㅇ.
<jincreator> ㅇ->요
<imsu> jincreator: 감사합니다. 버박 홈페이지에 보니 vhd 가 MS 에서 제공되는 포맷? 머 이런식으로 나와있군요; 쩝;; 에라 모르겠다 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> imsu: 별 거 아닙니다.
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 기냥 이미지로 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 가상 하드 디스크 파일이 버박은 확장자가 vdi잖아요.
<jincreator> 근데 MS의경우 Connectix라는 회사를 인수해서 Microsoft Virtual PC라는 버박 비슷한 프로그램을 내놓았어요.
<imsu> 네
<jincreator> 여기서 쓰는 가상 하드디스크가 vhd에요.
<imsu> 음~~~
<imsu> 글쿤요
<imsu> ㅎ
<imsu> 그럼 ms 사 OS를 쓰려면 vhd 이걸 쓰면 되는건가요?
<imsu> 머지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 개념을 잘 몰라서 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아뇨, Microsoft VirtualPC를 쓰려면 vhd를 쓰는 거지요.
<jincreator> ppt 파일 생각하시면 되요.
<jincreator> 리버오피스에서는 .odp를 쓰잖아요.
<jincreator> MS 오피스에서는 .pptx를 쓰고요.
<imsu> 으잉?
<jincreator> 물론 임프레스에서도 pptx를 쓸 수는 있지만 안전성이나 호환이 떨어지지요.
<jincreator> 그래서 임프레스를 쓸 때에는 주로 .odp를 쓰잖아요.
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<jincreator> pt자료가 회사에서 하든 학교에서 하든 말이에요. 즉, 쓰는 프로그램이 중요한거지 내용이 중요한 거 아니지요.
<jincreator> 그러니 안에 우분투 서버를 돌리든 윈도 서버를 돌리든 버박을 쓰신다면 vdi를 뱀웨어를 쓰신다면 vmdk를 쓰는 거 맞지요.
<imsu> 아하아하~
<imsu> 이해이해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 감사합니다 ^^
<jincreator> ^^;
<imsu> 그니깐 vm웨어를 읽을수 있다는거죠?
<imsu> .ppt 를 오픈오피스에서 읽을 수 있는것처럼
<jincreator> 음...아마 버박에서도 vmware와 virtualpc의 파일을 지원하기는 할 겁니다만 권장하지는 않아요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 글쿤요
<imsu> 좋은거 배웠어요
<imsu> 감사합니다 ^^
<Seony> 그냥 자바 같은 거라고 설명하면 한 방에 끝났을 거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 자바는 너무 어려움 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<jincreator> 그럴 땐 중간에 끼여들어 "그냥 자바 같은 거야~"라고 미리 알려주시면 설명하는 사람이 편합니다. ^^;
<Seony> 재밌어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 모든 프로그래밍은 저의 적 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 왜케 인터넷이 느릴까 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator> ssh chroot가 이렇게 힘든 것이었을 줄이야...
<imsu> 그건또 뭔가유 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> vmware를 불평없이 쓰려면
<DarkCircle> 메모리를 왕창 붙여야 (...)
<jincreator> ssh로 사람들이 들어오면 진짜 시스템이 아닌 가짜 시스템으로 들어가게 하는 거에요. 그러면 진짜 시스템의 설정파일을 못 보게 할 수 있지요.
<imsu> vm웨어 포기하려구요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 음~~
<imsu> 컴터가 왜이러지 ftp 접속하는데도 이리 느리니 이거원 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator> DarkCircle: irc 로그를 보니 어제...아니 오늘까지 달리신 것 같습니다만 지금은 좀 괜찮으신지요?
<imsu> 이열 로그까지 보시다닝~~!!!
<DarkCircle> 전 어제까정 달렸어요 -ㅅ-v
<jincreator> imsu: 로그라기보다는 irc 프로그램 켜 놓은 거 스크롤 올리는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 덕분에 참 잘 잤었 ...
<jincreator> DarkCircle: =.=;
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 먹으면 자는게 중요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 물론 잘 잤죠 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 점심때 정신차리고 일어나봤더니 X윈도가 안 뜨길래 이상하다 싶어 케이스 열어봤더니 쿨러 팬 날개가 숙! 빠져버려서 GPU 코어가 탔뜸.
<imsu> 엉?
<imsu> 켁
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator> 삼가 아까운 GPU의 명복을 빕니다.
<DarkCircle> 결국 N 당으로 지르려고 생각중.ㅣ
<DarkCircle> 580이 좋은데 ... 무리데스
<hanbin973> 롯데 동점 만들었넴. 매우 좋군!
<nexusz99> 우분투 옛날 버전 받으려면 어디서 받아야되요?
<hanbin973> 동생이 폰으로 게임하는걸 막기 위해서... 안드로이드 마켓에 게임 안뜨게 만드는 방법은 없을려나요 =.=
<hanbin973> 나도 없는 폰을 그 노무 자식은 =.=
<drake_kr> Seony: ㅈㅅ
<Seony> drake_kr: 왜요?
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 _ _
<drake_kr> 1080p가 아니라 720p였네요
<Seony> drake_kr: 아 괜찮아요. 그냥 꺠끗한 화면으로 보기만 하면 OK. 덕분에 잘 봤씁니다.
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> nexusz99: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<nexusz99> jincreator: 감사합니다~
<jincreator> 하지만 보안 이유도 있고 업데이트도 더 이상 되지 않으므로 권장하지는 않습니다. ^^;
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 시대정신이나 봐야지
<nexusz99> jincreator: 아 가상머신에서 뭐좀 테스트할께 있어서요 ^^
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> ubuntu 5.10이 있넹..
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 오?
<drake_kr> 어제 잘 들어가셨습니까..
<DarkCircle> 네 아주 절묘한 타이밍에 절묘한 지하철과 절묘한 버스를 타고 절묘한 시각에 집에 들어갔어요-ㅅ-v
<drake_kr> 죽을뻔하진 않았지요?
<DarkCircle> 네 서울공기가 거시기 한거 빼면 좋았어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그나저나 어제 여명을 못사다드려서 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<drake_kr> 아 시대정신..
<drake_kr> 정말 재미있네..
<twsen> lyuso: 거제에요? 다시 대구?
<lyuso> 대구입니다.
<twsen> 컴 상태는 조금 좋아졌나요?
<lyuso> 어떤 상태를 말씀하시는 지는 모르겠습니다만, 그 컴퓨터가 그 컴퓨터입니다. 2기 전부 작동하고 있습니다.
<twsen> 집진기 역할을 하고 있어서 관리 고충있다는 글 봤었어요. 청소후 작동은 계속하고 계시군요.
<twsen> 현장사무실 컴도 먼지뭉치가 탁구공만한게 있더라구요. 그 글 보고 사무실컴터 확인해보니.
<twsen> 청소는 했는데 사무실 입구가 먼지차단이 안되다보니 얼마 안지나니 도루묵이더라구요.
<lyuso> 네..... 제 경우 후방 배기팬의 출력을 좀 더 올려서
<lyuso> 아예 먼지가 못쌓이도록 하고 있습니다.
<twsen> 오? 출력조정하려면 bios 건드려야하나요?
<lyuso> 제가 사용하는 후방 배기팬의 스팩이 12V 에 5A 를 드시면서 264CFM 에 60mmhg 의 풍압을 가집니다.
<lyuso> 평상시엔 출력을 많이 내려둡니다.(소프트웨어를 통해 BIOS 조작)
<lyuso> 먼지가 안쌓이려면 아주 강한 힘으로 밀어버리면 되기에 전체적으로 팬 출력을 더 올렸어요.
<drake_kr> 방진필터 쓰세요
<twsen> 류소님 여유시간 있는 토요일이 있나요? 대구에서 토요일날 리눅스데탑이나 우분투데탑 사용자 모임 한 번 해봤으면 싶어서요. 타스나 민들레영토 거튼데서.
<twsen> 10월이나 11월에
<lyuso> 죄송합니다. 저에겐 노트북도 없고, 이제 더 이상 시간이 없습니다.
<twsen> 서울 부산 너무 멀어서요..
<lyuso> 왜냐면, 이제 곧 없어져요. =)
<twsen> 아.. 여유시간이 없으시구나;;; 옙
<lyuso> 일단은 NEET 상태입니다만,
<lyuso> 정확한 이유는 제가 10월 이후로 민간인이 아니게 되어서입니다. 즉, 한국법령 상 일반시민이 되지 않게되죠. =)
<twsen> 제가 아는 분은 다들 초보라서 문제해결이나 하우투 팁을 교환할 수가 없어서요 ㅎㅎ 그냥 간단하게 모여서 나는 이렇게 사용한다 쇼앤텔 정도만 해야겠어여. 류소님처럼 경험많고 .. 하악 입대하시는구나
<lyuso> 네. 글의 숨은 내용을 찾으셧네요. 맞습니다. 이제 입대합니다.
<twsen> 현역 만땅이에요? 특례? 의경?
<lyuso> 현역이죠..... 네.....
<twsen> 류소님 정도면 공군입대(길어서 글치만;;;)가 땅깨 입대보다는 바람직하지 않을까 그냥 혼자 생각해봅니다.
<twsen> 비합리적 시스템이야 군내부면 어디나 글치만 왠지 공군이 육군쪽보다는 덜하지 않나 하는 선입견입니다.
<lyuso> 공군 입대를 할 수 있을까요?....... 생각해봅시다. 저 또한 공군입대를 바랍니다만, 제가 연산하기에 공군입대를 할 만한 능력이 되지 않네요.
<nexusz99> (우분투 사용자모임 그냥 번개나 정모 안하나염 .ㅋㅋ )
<drake_kr> 성북/노원구에서는 시도때도 없이 모여서 술먹습니다
<lyuso> 서울은 다들 번개합니다.
<lyuso> 수도권이죠
<drake_kr> (얼마전부터 부산도)
<nexusz99> 성북 노원이면 어휴... 엄청멀다.ㅠㅠ
<twsen> 제가 벙개치는 10월 또는 11월 대구모임은 아마.. 의도적으로 무알콜로 하지 싶습니다. 뒷풀이도 엄꼬
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 일회성이네요
<drake_kr> 하긴 저저번주 토요일에도 무알콜 모임이 있었는데..
<twsen> 예 학생신분이 아니라 학교에 무료 장소 받아낼수도 엄꼬. 타스나 민들레영토같은데 유료로 해야하는데 자주 모이면 부담이죠.
<drake_kr> 우린 기어코 삼겹살에 알콜섭취를 했죠..
<drake_kr> 아.
<nexusz99> 성북/노원에서 할 때 좀 알려주thㅔ요~
<drake_kr> 공식적인 모임은 알콜이 없다고 말하고 비공식 모임이 있지요
<lyuso> 허허.....
<drake_kr> 성북/노원은 비공식적인 사조직입니다
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<twsen> nexusz99: ㅎㅎ ubuntu.or.kr 공지사항 새소식이랑 페이스북 우분투한국사용자모임 일주일에 한번쯤 참고하시어요.
<lyuso> 정말로 자주 모여요 그쪽은
<drake_kr> 공식적으로 한달에 한번(오픈소스 모임까지 하면 두번)
<nexusz99> 감사합니다.ㅠㅠㅠ twsen
<drake_kr> 매월 마지막주 토요일.. 이번달은 어제였구요
<lyuso> 비공식이 좀 자주있죠. =) 와아
<twsen> 서울에 한번 부산에 한번 참석했는데.. 교통비랑 이동시간이 넘 빡셔서요. 류소님이랑도 서울 작년 모임에서 오프로 한번만 뵈었죠.
<lyuso> 올해도 어거지로 간 적 있습니다.
<twsen> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아마 10월 7일 저희집에서 삼겹살파티가 있을 예정입니다..
<lyuso> 전 이제 무리입니다. =)
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 삼겹살은 제가 사고 각종 야채류는 또 누가 사고.. 술은 후배님이 사고.. 뭐 이런식
<drake_kr> 사람수가 적으면 8000원짜리 고기부페 가서 1차 하고 집에 가서 2차 하고..
<lyuso> 3차로 하고
<lyuso> 4차로 하고
<drake_kr> 3차는 자고 인나서 집에서 해장국과 함께..
<nexusz99> 하나둘씩 죽어가고...;;
<lyuso> 는 안해서 다행인 것 같습니다.
<drake_kr> 그리고 나가서 4차
<lyuso> 무시무시합니다. 숭숭숭 죽어나갑니다. 전 1차도 죽습니다.(에?)
<drake_kr> 에?
<drake_kr> 그런 분들에게는 미리 여명808을 흡입시킵니다
<drake_kr> 금/토 마시고 일요일에 뻗습니다..
<twsen> 자전거 동호회(대구쪽)할 때 심야라이딩에 노래방 3차까정 몇 차례 가긴했지만.. 나이먹을수록 그거 넘 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ 그래서 리눅스우분투데탑 대구모임은 간결하게 심플하게 어짜피 5명 모이기도 어렵겠지만
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> 저희만 해도 평균 7명인데.. ㅋㅋ
<twsen> ㅋㅋ 그렇담 대구는 평균 3명으루 봐야겠어여 3명도 어렵지 않을까?싶은 아마 저혼자만 덜렁 있을수도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 자전거 없어서 통과이구요(탈 순 있지만), 여명 808 대신에 케타민 주사를 주세요
<lyuso> 아. 그러고보니 의사이신 한 분이 보이지 않으시네요....
<twsen> 아 저도 닉이 가물가물하네요. 대구분이셨든가?
<lyuso> 서울분이셨어요.....
<twsen> 글쵸 맞아요
<lyuso> 어느순간부터 안들어오셔서 "이분이 ER 특근이라도 뛰시는건가" 싶었는데 몇달째네요.
<twsen> 개업 준비하시능가? ㅎㅎㅎ
<twsen> 개업해도 병원에서는 아마 리눅스데탑 못쓰실듯. 관리프로그램이 죄다 윈도우즈용이니.
<lyuso> 정답.
<twsen> 치과가서 임플랜트하고 있는데 의자마다 피씨화면이 있어여. 엑스레이찍은 화상을 엘씨디 모니터에다 환자별로 보내주는거. 윈도우XP
<lyuso> 네. 절대로 바뀌지 않아요. 전부 winXP 더라구요. 창구부터 환자감시 전부 다
<twsen> 종합병원은 버겁다치더라도.. 치과라면 규모가 좀 되더라도 맘먹으면 리눅스데탑 마이그레이션해도 충분하지싶은데.. 관리프로그램 납품회사가 글케 준비가 안되있겠죠.
<drake_kr> 의료쪽기기에 운용되는 프로그램의 70%가 C++빌더/델파이 기반입니다..
<lyuso> 델파이 틈세시장론이 바로 여기서 나오죠.
<lyuso> SCADA 운용이나 의료기기, 공작기기, 혹은 관리 소프트웨어 전반이 델파이로 되어있는경우도 많고, 지금도 쓰고.....어?!
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> 아 911테러는 구라였군요..
<drake_kr> (언제적 얘기야)
<twsen> 고딩동창이 산악포탈이랑 ERP 회사 하구 있는데 자바랑 델파이 쓴다구 하더군요. 리눅스쪽으로 움직여보라고 권하고싶었지만 제가 그쪽 시장이나 프로그래밍은 전혀 모르는 퍼스널컴사용자라서 ㅋㅎ
<lyuso> ERP 면 뭐...... 검증된 방법으로 평이하게 하는 게 제일이겠죠. 사고터지면 갈려버리는데.
<drake_kr> 빵집의 양병규씨가 그쪽 환경을 이야기해 주었어요
<twsen> 사고터지면 덮겠죠 ㅋㅋ 수주자가 아직 현직에 있다면. 뽀록나면 골치아프지 않겠어요?
<lyuso> 그렇죠. =)
<twsen> 별것도 아닌 오피스프로그램조차 회사껄 리버오피스로 바꿔놓고는 제가 하고 있는 생각이 치명적이 에러로 문서파일 날아가면 오피스 탓이 아니라 꾸진컴탓으로 몰고갈 기세~ 인데 ㅋㅋ 근데 '복구'누르니깐 거즌 다 문서 살아나더군요. 그닥 직원들 핸들링 하는 문서파일중에 중요한거뚜 엄쓸뿐더러
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<twsen> 암튼 10월 어느 토요일에 대구 리눅스우분투데탑 모꼬지는 요번주에 날짜 장소 올리겠습니다. 혹 입대전 바쁜와중에도 1시간이라도 참석해주시면 광영이겠사옵니다.
<lyuso> 그런데, 솔직히 요즘 싱글코어는 무리수인것같아요. 제 워크스테이션이 쿼드코어 린필드이고 지금 쓰는 게 펜티엄4싱글인데, 양쪽을 번갈아가다보면 성능차이를 심하게 느낍니다.
<lyuso> 아마 제 룰 대로, 살짝 조용히 보고만 갈 지도 몰라요.
<twsen> 감읍
<twsen> 아마 장소는 대구 북구 타스(예약이 순조롭다면)일 것입니다. 민들레영토보다는 컴터 모임하기 편하게 되있으니. 프로젝터 전원 랜 등등
<twsen> 에... 그럼 저는 빌린 DVD 반납하로 슝=3=3
<jincreator> 한글 파일로 내야 하는 과제가 있어서...
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-17
<samahui> 서울은 아침에 출근할때는 비바람 심하더니 지금은 소강상태네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 서서히 심한게 올라갈겁니다.
<razGon_web> 9시가 여수에 상륙하는 시간이라네요.
<razGon_web> 광주는 12시 정도 될겁니다.
<samahui> 많이 빠르군요
<razGon_web> 점심과 오후 지켜 봐야죠.
<samahui> 서울은 오후 2~3시쯤 오겠네요
<razGon_web> 아니요. 한 저녁쯤될겁니다. 퇴근무렵
<samahui> 그럼 안되는데... 퇴근을 늦게 해버려야 겠네요
<samahui> 전 아침회의가 있어서 잠시 다녀올께요 ^^ 즐거운 하루 되세요
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> 다녀오세요^^
<yemharc_> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 태풍때문에 단축수업했네요ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 네안녕하세요
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 네안녕하세요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 조용합니다.
<yemharc> 심심하신 분들은 여기라도........ http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/07/a-list-of-best-15-ubuntu-1204-themes.html
<samahui> 비가 심상찮게 오는군요.
<Seony> yemharc: 구글이 폰 제조사를 협박하기 시작했어요...
<Seony> 타OS 채용시 안드로이드 공급 중단...
<samahui> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<yemharc> Seony: 당연한 수순 아닌가요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런건가요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<Seony> 너무 이르잖아요
<yemharc> 애플이 그렇게 압박해오니까요
<yemharc> 애플 vs 삼성은 사실 애플 vs 구글이잖아요
<yemharc> 애플이 노린건 삼성한테 삥뜯기가 아니라 구글과 제조사들을 이간질 하는거였구요
<yemharc> 그리고 실제로 성공도 했고 (.....)
<yemharc> 삼성의 판매실적은 실제로 애플이 전혀 신경쓸 수준이 아니에요 (.....먼산)
<Seony> 그렇긴 하죠
<Seony> 이번 아이폰5도 실망이네 어쩌네 했지만 결국 1시간만에 다 팔리고...
<yemharc> 아 그거 못보셨나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 사실, 뭘 만들었어도 실망이네 어쩌네 하는 말은 나왔을 거에요.
<yemharc> 한국 뉴스기사에서 아이폰 3gs/4/4s/5 혁신은 없었다
<yemharc> 라고 검색하면 다 뜹니다
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 뭐 늘상 그렇게 나오니까, 사실 저는 뉴스기사는 별로 안읽구요... 무슨 신기능이 생겼는지 애플 사이트 가서 보고 판단하죠..
<yemharc> 해외 외신이 애플 발표에 실망하는 이유가 애초에 "들이대는 기준이 틀리다"는걸 사람들이 잘 인식을 못해요
<yemharc> 들이대는 잣대 길이가 대충 봐도 성층권 높이 정도로 차이가 나는데........
<yemharc> 음. 페러렐즈는 업뎃 안하기로 했습니다
<yemharc> 일단 속도가 빨라졌다고 하는데 지금도 충분히 빨라서 (......)
<Seony> 안하셔도 뭐 크게 불편한 건 없을 거에요
<yemharc> 뭣보다 이번달에 옴니플랜을 질렀더니 ㅎㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 근데 옴니포커스는 괜히 산거같아요. 좀만 참았으면 시리 나와서 필요 없어졌을텐데......
<Seony> 그게 뭐에요?
<yemharc> GTD 툴입니다. 쉽게 말하면 ToDo요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요. 저는 스케쥴이나 ToDo 관리를 해야할만큼 할 일이 없다보니... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저도 그렇게 많은건 아닌데 회사 프로젝트 관리에는 나름 요긴하거든요
<Seony> 근데 Siri 나왔다고해서 스케쥴 관리 프로그램이랑 겹치는 게 있나요?
<yemharc> 근데 그게 ical같은건 기능이 좀 약해서 어쩔까 하고 있었는데, 생각해보니 한국어 시리 나오면 입력이 불편하고 어쩌고는 의미가 없어지니까요
<razGon_web> TO do가 한가할때는 필요없는데. 문제는 핸폰으로 다 들어갔다는.
<yemharc> ical 자체가 약하다기보다 할일관리로 쓰기엔 입력이 불편하거든요.
<yemharc> 일일이 액션등록->날짜설정->알림설정을 따로 해줘야 하니까요
<razGon_web> 아.. 태풍이 부니 아무도 안오네요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 흠. 멋지군요.
<yemharc> 해봤는데 생각보다 시간이 많이 걸리더라구요
<yemharc> 근데 시리 나오면 뭐 대충 삐빙~>어쩌구저쩌구를 몇일 몇시부터 몇시까지로 등록하고 언제 알려줘 하면 되니까요
<yemharc> 같은 양을 등록하면 수작업 대비로 5배 이상은 빠를겁니다
<yemharc> 일어로 테스트 해봐서 인식오류도 있고 해서 아직 정확하진 않지만요
<yemharc> 이제 이틀만 기다리면 되겠네요
<razGon_web> 저는 옵티머스LTE2를 받았습니다. 3만원에.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 근데 이거보니 방식이 애플의 itunes복사판이에요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 단, 뿌리가 안드로이드다 보니 조금 복잡한 것은 있습니다.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 그러고 보니, 오늘 삼성 또 난리 났던데요
<razGon_web> ?
<razGon_web> 그쪽 집안은 무슨 난리가 많은지.
<yemharc> 겔3 LTE 모델 램이 2기가인데, 국내 내수 버전에서 "이거 1기가 달려있음" 하는게 수두룩하게 나오고 있어요
<razGon_web> 허거거거.
<razGon_web> 이건 정말 아닌데. .3G버전이면 모를까..
<yemharc> 아마 조만간 소송카페 열릴듯 합니다
<razGon_web> LTE모델이 1기가면 안된느데..ㅎ
<yemharc> 안되는거 이전에 저건 사기친거잖아요
<razGon_web> 옵티머스LTE2가 기본으로 나가는 메모리가 1기가 거의 찹니다.
<yemharc> 음...... 근데 2기가일 이유가 있나요
<razGon_web> 프로그램이거저거 사용하면 1.4-5까지 올라갑니다.
<yemharc> 당장 아이폰5 램이 1기가인데.......
<razGon_web> 잠시만요.OSP좀 보고요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 안드로이드는 비효율덩어리죠.
<yemharc> 애초에 전 네이티브가 아니라는게 성공요인이자 실패요인이라고 봅니다
<yemharc> 양날의 칼이죠
<razGon_web> 아이폰의 신적화에 대항하기 위해 피지컬을 늘릴수 밖에 없다는
<yemharc> 접근성은 정말 좋은데, 그게 반대로 목을 죄어와요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 안드로이드 쓰시는 분들이 많으시니까 뭐라 할 순 없지만... 적어도 5년 안으로는 안드로이드를 쓸 생각이 전혀 없다는 말로 제 마음을 대신하겠씁니다 ㅋ
<yemharc> 전 애플이 제가 생각하는 모습으로 방향을 잡고 간다면 아마 절대 안 벗어날거 같은데요
<razGon_web> 잡스는 갔습니다.
<yemharc> 아직 아이클라우드가 완전판이 아니라고 생각해요
<yemharc> 전 그 말이 제일 싫어요 (...)
<razGon_web> 잡스정도의 비상함이 나오지 않는 이상은.
<yemharc> 잡스가 분명 비중이 가장 크고 대단했던건 사실이지만요
<yemharc> 애플의 나머지 사람들이 허당은 아니란 말이죠
<Seony> 잡스가 갔건 안갔건, 아이폰이 애플의 전부는 아니기 때문에 저는 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그랬으면 잡스가 암만 날고 기어도 여기까지 올라오지도 못했고요
<razGon_web> 그러겟죠.
<Seony> 저는 MacOSX이 애플의 모든 것이라고 생각하거든요..
<yemharc> 그렇게 따지면 전 잡스가 있었어도 조니 아이브 없었으면 지금의 절반도 못 왔을거라 확신합니다
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 그리고 다들 간과하는데 애플의 진수는 하드웨어 팀이죠
<Seony> 아... 조나단 아이프가 아직도 있다는 게 중요하네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 표면에 안 나와서 사람들 눈 밖에 있는데, 실제로 생각해 보면 언제나 애플에서 가장 중요했던건 하드웨어랑 그 제작팀이잖아요
<yemharc> 아이브가 정치에 관심이 없어서 그랬지 사내정치도 하는 사람이었으면 지금 CEO는 팀쿡이 아니었을걸요
<razGon_web> 디자인장인.
<yemharc> 그리고 잡스 외치는 사람들에게 줄창 하는 말이지만, 지금 애플의 관심사는 이미 아이폰을 떠났어요
<yemharc> 아이폰은 이제 그저 "주요 판매모델" 중의 하나가 됐을 뿐이죠
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> 그다음으로 가야지만, 애플일겁니다.
<razGon_web> 클라우드 노리는 거 같던데. 다음은 뭔가요? Tv?
<yemharc> 그리고 말이 무성한 iTV도 전체 플랜의 하나뿐일거라 생각하고요
<yemharc> 최종 목표가 클라우드에요
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 근데 지금 우리가 사용하고 생각하는 클라우드랑은 전혀 틀릴거라 봅니다
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<Seony> 가전제품과 컴퓨터를 인터넷을 통해 하나로 묶는게 계획이 아닐까 싶네요
<razGon_web> 웹하드가 아니라. 아예 동기화죠. 지금의 구글이 하고 잇는 것처럼 말이죠.
<Seony> 그 기반으로는 MacOSX이 있구요...
<razGon_web> 삼성도 있고요.
<yemharc> 아이폰, 팟, 패드, 시리, 맥, TV.......이 모든게 다 그를 위한 포석일거에요
<Seony> 그래서 저는 잡스가 없어도 상관없다고 하는 게 MacOSX이 애플에서는 제일 중요하다고 생각하거든요...
<razGon_web> 애플이 동일 파이프라인을 만들기 위한 그림이겠죠.
<yemharc> 그리고 개인적으로, 클라우드에 대해 가장 오해했지만 성공한게 드롭박스라고 생각해요
<razGon_web> 하지만, 제가 생각하는 부분은 그렇습니다. 잡스가 방점찍기의 달인이라고 생각합니다.
<yemharc> 확실히 잡스는 스타성이 있죠
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ 지원해 주는 게 많죠.
<razGon_web> 예 잡스는 슈퍼스타 였씁니다.
<yemharc> Seony: 하드웨어도 그렇지만, 애플이 항상 지켜내 왔던게 하드웨어랑 소프트웨어의 밀접한 결합이니까요
<yemharc> 둘 중 하나만 빠져도 순식간에 무너질거에요
<razGon_web> 일명 신적화..
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그것을 이어주는 게 잡스였다고 생각합니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 이번 아이폰5부터는 CPU까지 자체 모델링 했더군요
<yemharc> 아마 이후 나올 아이폰들의 최적화는 더더욱 넘사벽이 될겁니다
<Seony> 그럴 거에요..
<yemharc> 당장 이번 5만 해도 듀얼코어 1G인데 S3의 쿼드 1.7보다 벤치가 높죠
<yemharc> ..........
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 당연한거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 사실 이쯤되면 "어디서 약을 팔아"라고 하고 싶은데 (먼산)
<razGon_web> 삼성은 피지컬 좋은 로봇을 만드는 것뿐...
<razGon_web> 말그대로 안드로이드를 만들어 낼뿐.
<yemharc> 전 사실 삼성의 기술력은 높게 봅니다
<yemharc> 당장에 이번만 해도 세계 최초로 10나노 공정 메모리 생산이 가능해졌구요
<razGon_web> 근데 철학은 없ㅈ됴
<yemharc> 삼성만큼 철학이 명확한 곳이 어디있나요
<yemharc> "뭘로 가든 서울만 가면 된다"
<yemharc> (..............)
<yemharc> 사훈은 "돈 앞에 장사 없다
<yemharc> .......
<JSTae76> 점심 먹고왔습니다 :)
<razGon_web> 다시 왔습니다. 환자보고 왔습니다.
<razGon_web> 삼성의 철학은 대단하죠.
<razGon_web> 근데 제가 말한 철학은 기계에 대한 철학입니다.
<razGon_web> 왜 벤츠가 인기 있을까요? 왜 아이폰이 인기 있을까요?
<yemharc> 아주 비약해서 말하면 개성이 있으니까죠
<razGon_web> 공산품임에도 불구하고 장인정신이 스며 있어서 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> 근데 그렇게 하면 모호하니 철학이라고 하죠.
<Seony> 저는, 장인정신이라기보단 "공돌이 기술의 결정체"라서라고 말하고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 마치 그건 기계를 만든 사람의 의도가 담겨져 있다는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 아이폰을 보면서 잡스를 존경하는 이유는 기계를 잘만들어서도 아니구요.
<razGon_web> 하긴 잡스가 다 만든건 아니죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 기계에 혼을 불어 넣은 거 같은 느낌이 있어서죠.
<razGon_web> 마치 이걸 쓰면 너는 이렇게 될거야 만들게 하는 그런거 있죠.
<razGon_web> 모호한데. 스포츠카를 타면 속도를 내게 되는 그런 원리랄까요?
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 그런 복잡한 의미를 생각하고 부여하는 건 성격에 맞지않고... ㅎㅎ 그냥 좋아서 써요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그게 그거죠.
<yemharc> 사실 그게 일반적이긴 하죠
<Seony> 배터리 오래가고, 예쁘고, 성능 좋아서 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 레이아웃 리디자인 귀찮네요.. :(
<razGon_web> 잡스가 무언가 좋고 즐기게 만들어서 쓰게 되는 거죠.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 삼성이 그렇게도 만들었잖아요.
<razGon_web> 근데 생각만큼은 아니죠
<JSTae76> 전 개인적으로 이번에 IPhone5는 해상도 빼곤 좋던데요 :)
<yemharc> 전 해상도도 좋은데요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 해상도가 이상하던데요? 개발자한테는?
<yemharc> 전혀 이상하지 않아요
<yemharc> 그렇게 따지면 안드로이드쪽이 더 이상해요
<JSTae76> 그런가요
<yemharc> 최근 안드로이드에서 게임 개발하다보면 옛날 피쳐폰 시절에 각 기기별로 별 삽질 하던게 떠올라요
<yemharc> 피쳐폰 시절에는 단말기별로 맞추느라 온갖 디파인이 많게는 30개씩 들어가기도 했는데 (그것도 최상단 모델별 디파인만)
<yemharc> 지금 안드로이드가 실제 제대로 지원하려면 그꼴납니다
<yemharc> 게임사들도 그거 대응에 지쳐서 이젠 흔히 말하는 "저가형"은 아예 제외하고 만들어버리고요
<yemharc> 더 웃긴건 구글플레이 스토어는 그런 모델별 지원체크따위 없어서 구매했더니 안돌아가거나, 이상하거나....... 넘쳐흘러요
<Seony> yemharc: 인피니티 블레이드가 안나온다는 사실로 증명이 됐따고 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그거에 대면 5년동안 "겨우 하나" 늘어난겁니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 "이후 모델은 또 다 저 해상도로 간다"는 확신도 있죠
<yemharc> 문제될게 아무것도 없어요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 뭐 상관없습니다. 저는 안드로이드를 쓰는 가장큰이유는 "싸다"
<razGon_web> 입니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 어짜피 중국제 패드
<yemharc> Seony: 인블은 웃긴게, 해상도 지원이 문제가 아니라 기가 자체가 못 받쳐줘서 안나오는거더군요
<Seony> 네. 안드로이드폰이 스펙상으로는 더 좋아보임에도 불구하구요.
<yemharc> 사람들이 애플제품 비싸다비싸다 난리인데, 실제 각 기기들 놓고 부품별 하드웨어 스펙이랑 실 사용성이랑 놓고 비교하면 "전혀 비싸지 않아요"
<yemharc> 단지 "하이엔드급 모델"이니까 절대값으로 비싼것 뿐이죠
<razGon_web> 물론 그렇죠.ㅎ
<Seony> 여기는 아이폰이나 갠역시나 가격이 그게 그거라서 실감이 안가요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 저가도 나오니 그것을 골라 먹고. 이번처럼 싸게 구입도 가능해서 그렇죠.ㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 제가 이번 키노트에서 가장 주목한 부분은 역시 "가격"이죠
<yemharc> 아이폰4가 공짜폰이에요
<razGon_web> 솔직히 옵티LTE2가 3만원...
<yemharc> .........
<razGon_web> 이거 말안되는 거죠.
<yemharc> 내년에는 4s가 공짜가 되는데, 대체 무슨 일이 벌어질지 상상도 안갑니다
<yemharc> 그래도 하나 확실한건, iOS7에선 3GS는 지원 안할거라는 정도일까요
<yemharc> 또 지원한다 그러면 고맙다 이전에 "그만 좀 보내줘"라고 할거같아요
<yemharc> ........
<Seony> 저는 아이폰은 이제 이만하면 됐고, 맥앱스토어에 앱이 좀 더 많아졌음 좋겠어요
<JSTae76> 전 다음 폰은 아이폰을 구매하고싶어요 :)
<Seony> 저랑 제 와이프는, 아이폰4,4s를 역사상 최고의 디자인이라고 생각합니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 현재 이 디자인에서 하드웨어만 업글되서 나오면 좋겠네요
<yemharc> 사실 이번에도 약간 변한거 제외하면 전체적인 디자인은 동일하긴 하죠
<Seony> 네. 그래서 이번 모델도 외형은 이만하면 됐고, 이제 맥OS용 앱이나 좀 많아졌으면...
<yemharc> 사실 맥OS용 앱이 적은건 아닌데 스토어에 입주한 앱이 생각보다 많지 않죠
<yemharc> 근데 그건 강화된 샌드박스 정책 탓도 있을겁니다
<yemharc> 당장에 맥용 앱들은 시스템과 연계해서 돌아가는게 많은데 샌드박스 정책상 그게 금지된 것들도 꽤 있으니까요
<Seony> 그노무 샌드박스 때문에 앱스토어 나간 앱도 있잖아요.
<Seony> 뭔지 기억은 안나지만..
<yemharc> 뭣보다 현 앱스토어 최대의 문제점은 같은 앱에 대해 메이저 업글을 했을 경우 "업데이트 비용"을 받을 방법이 전무하다는거에요
<yemharc> 한마디로 코다에서 코다2로 업글앱이 나왔을 떄 이걸 새로 등록하지 않고는 추가 수익을 받아낼 방법이 없는거죠
<yemharc> 이건 기업 입장에선 확실히 번거롭다고 봐요
<yemharc> 재등록이 문제가 아니라 사람들 인식에 앱스토어라는게 "같은건데 왜 따로 있지?"가 되면 상당한 걸림돌이 되더라구요
<Seony> 네. 하지만 그 이유 때문에 유저들은 앱스토어를 원하죠...
<yemharc> 그리고 모르는 사람이 앱을 받으려고 봤더니 "둘중에 뭘 사야하는거야" 같은것도 있고요
<Seony> 좀 고민일 거에요
<yemharc> 시스템적으로 불가능한건 아닐거같은데.......
<yemharc> 회의 갑니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<JSTae76> 전 홈페이지 리디자인하러 갑니다 :)
<markers> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Markers, 안녕하세요ㅋ
<razGon_web> markers: 오래간만. 요즘 많이 바빠요?
<razGon_web> 하긴 학기 중이니 바쁘시겠군요.
<markers> 머 수업듣고 하니 접속을 잘 못하네요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> http://www.bloter.net/archives/127542 안드로이드로 아이폰앱 변환 되는게 된다는데 이젠 오브젝트 c 안 배워도 되는건가 ㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 전 이만..ㅎㅎ 밤에 봅시다
<yemharc> markers: 배워야죠
<markers> 헐킈.
<yemharc> 그리고 저같으면 저거 안쓰빈다
<markers> 이유가?
<yemharc> 신뢰성이 없으니까요
<yemharc> 그리고 시스템 API가 멀쩡히 작동할리도 없고 (안드로이드 자바엔 당연히 iOS API가 없으니까요)
<yemharc> 뭣보다 메모리 관리는 어쩌실건가요
<markers> 제대로 변환이 안되다는거군여 :ㅁ:
<markers> 잠시 리붓좀 할게용
<markers_> 혹시 윈도우에서 쓸만한 사전 아시는분 계시나요? 프로그램 'ㅅ'?
<razGon_web> 윈도우에서 쓸만한 사전은 네이버나 구글 사전.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그냥 주소창으로 연결하는 방법이 있습니다만.  오프라인으로 말하는 건지요?
<razGon_web> http://engdic.empas.com/sw/show.tsp/?q=
<razGon_web> http://engdic.nate.com/sw/index.html
<razGon_web> 네이트 영어사전입니다.
<razGon_web> 그냥 북마크하고 주소창 입력하듯이 하면 됩니다.
<markers_> 음 그냥 웹 페이지에서 제가 모르는 영어 단어에 커서 대면 짠 하고 의미만 알려주는거 있었으면 하는데 웬지 그런게 잇을거 같아서 ㅎㅎ;
<markers_> 대충 찾아보긴 햇는데 딱 원하는 기능은 없네요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> jwbrowser있습니다. 그거 웹페이지에 alt+커서 누르면 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 좌클릭하면 되요. 근데 구글크롬에 플러그인이 있죠.
<markers_> 오호?
<razGon_web> 찾아보시면 있을듯해요
<markers_> jwbrowser 이거 맞나요?
<razGon_web> 옙.jwmx.tistory.com
<razGon_web> 여기가 주소에요. 이분도 우분터입니다.
<markers_> 아 이거 플러그인이 아니라 브라우저예요?
<markers_> ?!
<razGon_web> 옙 브라우저입니다.
<razGon_web> 플러그는 찾아보시라구요.ㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: http://macnews.tistory.com/274
<yemharc> 드디어 나왔습니다.
<Seony>  오 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 어차피 이것도 애플에서 나오는 앱이 아니잖아요.
<Seony> Growl이랑 통합을 해준다는 점에서는 쓸만하겠지만, 제 예상에는 결국 Growl이 하는 일을 맥OSX에서 다 지원할거고, 현재 Growl을 지원하는 앱들도 Notification Center로 갈아탈 것으로 예상합니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 문제는 지금 당장이니까요
<Seony> 글쵸. 일단 Growl은 메시지가 저장이 안되서 불편하긴 해요
<yemharc> 유료앱도 아니니 그로울 사용중이라면 알림센터가 완전해지기 전까지 충분한 대응책이 될거같아요
<yemharc> 뭣보다 다른 앱들도 알림센터에 등록 가능해지는게 포인트가 아닐까요
<Seony> Bark은 앱스토어에는 없죠?
<yemharc> 샌드박싱 정책에 정면 배치되서 못 올린다네요
<Seony> 그렇긴 하겠군요
<yemharc> 아마 알림센터에 등록된 다음에 그로울 종료해도 된다고 하면
<yemharc> 한번 등록하는 용도로만 쓴다고 해도 이건 충분히 가치가 있지 않을까요
<yemharc> 근데 재밌는건 가장 먼저 등록된 서드파티 앱이 그로울이네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그로울 개발자 입장에서는 참 짜증나겠네요
<yemharc> 바크 실행하면 알림이 제일 먼저 떠서
<yemharc> 짜증나겠죠
<yemharc> 근데 자기들은 알림센터와는 차별화된 모습으로 어필하겠다 하니
<yemharc> 두고봐야죠
<yemharc> 근데 이걸 보면, 알림센터가 서드파티 앱 지원기능 자체는 이미 가지고 있는거 같은데......
<Seony> 근데 이거 Growl 옛날 버전은 지원 안하네요.
<Seony> 저는 Growl 앱스토어에서 너무 비싸게 팔아서 안샀거든요
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 음..... 이거 아마 2.0 이상을 지원하는거같네요
<yemharc> 그로울 자체도 그 이하 버전하고 별개인거 같고.....
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 제가 부딪혀있는 문제를 알았습니다.
<razGon_Xch> pdf를 압축했을때 가장 큰문제는 ocr이 풀려버리는 것입니다.
<yemharc> ?
<razGon_Xch> 재인식을 해줘야 될거 같더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 이쪽까지 진행했는데 잘될지는 모르겠습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 파일이 너무커서 아이패드에서 제대로 로딩이 안되더군요. 게다가 움직일때도 버벅대고
<yemharc> 확실히 그런 문제가 있죠
<razGon_Xch> 스캔업체에 맞기니 파일이 최소 몇백메가 수준입니다.
<yemharc> 업체는 무조건 고화질로 뽑아주니까요
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 제가 할일을 "볼만한" 저용량 파일로 뽑아주는 과정을 해야 겠더군요,. \
<razGon_Xch> 물론 컴에서 보면 문제는 없으나 저의 궁극적인 목적은 아이패드나 중국산 안드로이드 패드에서 보는 것이기 때문에 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이거 난감하더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 에잉.. 그냥 LOL이나해? 오래간만에 공부하려니 이런게 자꾸 걸리네요.ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> gg
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음......3주째 안끄니 풀로드떄 약간 느리네.......
<razGon_Xch> 서버켜놓구 계세요?
<razGon_Xch> 그럴때는 과감히 리셋을..ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아뇨 맥북요 (...)
<razGon_Xch> 아.
<razGon_Xch> 역시.
<yemharc> 전 서버는 손뗀지(?!) 좀 됐어요
<yemharc> 가장 큰 문제는 이걸 박아놓을 곳이 마땅치 않다는 겁니다만
<razGon_Xch> 저는 집에서 작게 넣으면되지 않나요?
<yemharc> 그래서 맥미니를 생각중인데 요건 또 조만간 업글이 될거같고요
<yemharc> 여튼 일단 원룸형이니 좀 조용한게 필요해요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 음..drake님의 ebuntu는 어떤지요?
<razGon_Xch> wasikevin, NiHao!
<wasikevin> razGon_UNT, unbelievable
<razGon_Xch> How about typhoon?
<razGon_Xch> I read the new that Taiwan have a critical damage from Bolaven.
<razGon_Xch> new->news
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 :)
<razGon_Xch> 헉, 인사도 하기 전에...ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<JSTae76> Hi
<sungyo> 헛, 흠 핫,
<sungyo> hello all...!!
<JSTae76> hello
<sungyo> 저 혹시, 간단한 '사진'을 게시판에 올리지 못할 경우 다른 곳에 올려서 링크를 걸어 보여주고 싶을때
<sungyo> 마음대로 사진을 올려볼만한 적당한 곳이 있을까요?
<sungyo> 다른 분들이 계정 없이도 볼수있는 곳이요.
<JSTae76> 그런 홈페이지를 본 것 같은데 기억이 가물가물합니다..ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 공부하는건 어떠세요?
<sungyo> ^^
<JSTae76> 넵?
<sungyo> 학교공부요..ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 전 학원 끝나고 한시간 전쯤에 들어왔거든요.
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋ..
<JSTae76> 전 아까까지하다가 왔어요ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 오늘은 뭐가 인상적이였어요?
<JSTae76> 공부하다가요?
<sungyo> ㅇ예.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 머리식히러 온건데 제가 괜히 질문했나봐요.
<JSTae76> 항상 공부할때마다 생각하는거지만 학과공부에서는 왠만하면 인상적인 경우가 없어요..
<JSTae76> (내일부터 접속안할래여..)
<sungyo> 헛, 흠,
<JSTae76> 조크입니다ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 제 실수입니다!!! 용서해주세요~~~~ (  _ _)
<sungyo> 우움, 요즘 버추얼박스가 하루가 멀다하고 에러를 뿜네요.
<JSTae76> 괜찮아요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 지금 생각해보면 그게 참 아쉬워요. 왜 학생들에게 공부를 재미있게 하는 방법을 가르쳐주는 사람은 없을까 가요.
<JSTae76> 버츄얼박스 프로그램 자체가요?
<JSTae76> sungyo, 무엇보다도 실습을 해보고싶어요
<sungyo> 예, 실행하면 실행할수 없다고 떠요. 그래서.......
<sungyo> 삭재와 재설치 스크립트를 짜놨어요. 여차하면 돌려버리게요.
<sungyo> 삭재 -> 삭제
<sungyo> 맞아요. 우리가 배우는걸 적용하고 써볼수 있는데가 없어요.
<sungyo> 이전에 중학교때인가?! 그때 친한 친구 한놈이랑 맨날 과학실에서 살았거든요. 과학선생님 허락 맞구요.
<JSTae76> 와..부럽습니다
<sungyo> 같이 수소도 만들어보고, 유리관도 꺾어보고,
<JSTae76> 지금은 과학실이 어디있는지 어떻게 되있는지도 올해 알았습니다
<JSTae76> 그것도 창문 넘어로요
<sungyo> 그렇게 제 친구는 화학과 가서 지금은 회사 연구원으로 지내요.
<sungyo> 으음, 22버전이 새로 나왔는데 저걸 설치하면 에러가 줄어들까요?
<JSTae76> 부럽부럽..
<sungyo> 저는 물론 그때와는 다른 전공을 다루고 있지만, 지금 생각해보면 그때가 참 즐거웠어요.
<JSTae76> 후후
<sungyo> 그리고 그렇게 배운걸 직접 다뤄볼수 있다는 경험을 해봄으로서 다른 사람들보다 훨씬 실천적 습관도 가지게 됬구요.
<sungyo> 이런, 괜스리 자랑질을.....( _ _)
<JSTae76> 후후..부럽네요
<sungyo> 아 또 실패하네.
<JSTae76> 전 과학실에 한번도 들어가지 못했습니다
<sungyo> 왜요?
<JSTae76> 학교에서 실험을 하지 않았습니다
<sungyo> 화학과목이 없나요?
<sungyo> 혹시...외국어대?
<JSTae76> 실험하자고하면 "실험은 무슨 얼어죽을.. 시험공부나해"라는 말이 저의 귀로..
<JSTae76> 네?
<sungyo> 외국어대래,
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 외고? 라고 묻는다는걸,
<JSTae76> 저 중학생..
<sungyo> 다시 생각해보니 중학생.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아 님아,
<sungyo> 지.성.
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 넵
<JSTae76> ?
<sungyo> echo 지성
<JSTae76> ㅇ.ㅇ
<JSTae76> (...)
<JSTae76> echo "My server is down with 48 android builds.."
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 리뿌트
<sungyo> 안드로이빌즈가 뭐에요?
<JSTae76> 안드로이브 빌드욬ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 제 xchat이 라인의 마지막 글자를 가끔씩.
<sungyo> 먹어버려요. 아무리 눈씻고 봐도 d가 안보여.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그런데 요즘 이야기를 들어보니 우리때보다도 학교가 더 분윙기가 상막하더라구요.
<JSTae76> 그렇긴하죠
<JSTae76> 대한민국의 고등학생은 인간이 아니다
<JSTae76> (...)
<sungyo> 너무 아쉬워요.
<sungyo> 힘주고 공부한다고 공부를 더 잘하는것도,
<sungyo> 그리고 공부를 더 오래 하게되는것도 아닌데... 주위에서는 '힘주고 공부하는 법'밖에 가르쳐주질 않으니까요.
<sungyo> 아, 실험할려면 버추얼박스에서 하는게 간단한데
<sungyo> 재설정해줘야 하나....
<sungyo> 아, 테스트좀 해보고 잘려하니 버추얼박스가 오늘은 저랑 안놀아주네요.
<JSTae76> 삐쳤나봐요..슬슬 apt-get remove --purge virtualbox로 화 풀어주세요
<sungyo> 방금 보냈어요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그리고 새버전으로 받아볼려구...
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그런데 스크립트도 수정해줘야 하는게 귀찮아서...
<sungyo> 다음번엔 새로 파일을 받으면 스크립트가 알아서 최신으로 깔도록 수정해놔야겠나봐요.
<JSTae76> 올ㅋ
<JSTae76> 핰핰..맥북갖고싳습니다
<sungyo> 맥북
<sungyo> 언젠간 한번은 꼭 써볼려구요.
<JSTae76> 전 에플샵가서 의자 빌린 뒤.. 코딩했습니다
<JSTae76> 죄송합니다 울산 현대백화점 리셀러분들..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> (민폐민폐ㅋㅋ 다행이 손님이 없을때라ㅋㅋ)
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아놔 코딩했데..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 뭐 만졌어요? 파이선? C?
<sungyo> 아 대박.
<sungyo> 뼈속까지 코더.
<JSTae76> 서버 접속해서 C
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> 서버?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 맥북으로?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 중3인데 벌써부터
<sungyo> 아니,
<sungyo> 이미
<sungyo> 이미 뼈속까지 코더.
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 딱 그 때 IDC 서버 설치 끝나서 아침부터 삽질하다가 ...친구랑 백화점가서ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아마 혈관을 잘라보면 혈관에서 코드들이 흘러다닐지도 모르겠군요.
<JSTae76> if(target==heart) goto heart;
<sungyo> 혹시 그거 알아요?
<JSTae76> 뭐요???
<sungyo> 강요로 공부하는것보다, 흥미로 공부할때 더 많이 공부가 되는거요.
<sungyo> 근데 본인은 더 잘알거 같네요.
<sungyo> 엇, 위자드 "마미"께서 절 소환해가시는군요.
<JSTae76> 맞아요
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ;
<sungyo> 위치 "마미"라 해야 정확하겠구나..
<sungyo> 가볼게요, 근데 은근히 이시간에 자주 뵙는듯?ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ^^ 다음번에 재ㅁ
<JSTae76> 안녕히가세요오~
<sungyo> 다음번엔 학교공부를 하면서 어떤게 인상적이였는지좀 이야기해주세요.^^
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎㅎ^^
<sungyo> 나도 좀 배워보고 싶어요.
<sungyo> 그럼 빠빠~
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ..넵
<JSTae76> ..
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-18
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Seony: 오전 환자가 많네요. 진상환자분이.
<razGon_web> 어찌 1500원에 다 나으시려고 하는지.. 후..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사람 상대하기가 참 쉽지가 않죠...
<razGon_web> 돈 많이 내고 치료하시는 분들은 별말씀안해요.
<razGon_web> 돈쪼금 내시는 분들이 피곤하다 여기 아프다 합니다.
<razGon_web> 그렇지만, 예수님의 마음으로. 사마리아인을 생각하며 참습니다.
<razGon_web> Seony: 근데 pdf 필기는 어떤어플쓰세요?
<Seony> 맥에서는 자체적으로 되서요...
<razGon_web> iAnnotate pdf 이거 쓰는 데 편리하더군요.
<razGon_web> 허거. 하긴 맥으로 보시겠구나.ㅎ
<Seony> 맥에는 운영체제 레벨에서 PDF 엔진이 장착되어있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 전자책을 여기저기서 다보려구 아이패드를 쓰려고요.
<Seony> 화면에 보이는 그 어떤 것이라도 PDF로 뽑아내는게 가능하죠..
<razGon_web> 하긴
<Seony> 물론 PDF를 편집하는 기능은 안되지만, 메모를 붙이고 필기를 하고 하는 정도는 기본 어플로도 충분히 가능해서 별도의 어플이 필요없거든요...
<razGon_web> 그렇군요. 잡스가 그런부분에서 선구안적인 면이 있군요.
<razGon_web> 출판하는데 맥이 필요한 이유가 있더군요.
<Seony> 네. 그건 확실히 경영자의 선구안이라고 볼 수 있겠네요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<king> d
<king> 안녕하세요
<king> 아무도 없나용
<Guest98167> 음
<Guest98167> 계신지
<razGon_web> 예비군 훈련받으러 다녀오겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 핸폰으로 뵈요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 수고하세요
<yemharc> 잘 다녀오세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_web> 충성!
<yemharc> 아......여가부 작살이네요
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> 군인이 들어왔다!!
<Seungtak> 우분투 폰트가 이쁜걸로 바뀐거 같아 어제 폰트 설정도 같이 한겨?
<Seony> 맥용 Messages가 동작이 100% 완벽하지 않은 거 같네요..
<Seony> 구글톡 메시지도 어떤건 받고 어떤건 안받고.... 아이메시지도 어떤건 나오고 어떤건 안나오고...
<yemharc> 지금 전화번호랑 ID를 통합하는 작업 하는거같아요
<yemharc> 아마 서버쪽 문제같은데
<yemharc> Seungtak: 아뇨
<Seony> 아 그렇군요
<yemharc> 폰트는 안 건드렸는데.....
<yemharc> 10.8.2부터 전화번호로도 메세지 전송이 된다고 듣긴 했어요
<Seungtak> 너무 간만에 틀어봐서 착각했나부다ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아마 폰트 렌더링 패키지 업뎃되서 그럴거에요
<Seony> 방금도 아이메시지로 채팅했는데, 전화기에서 전화기로 얘기한 건데 지금 맥에서는 전혀 안나오네요..
<yemharc> 네. 저도 아까 메세지 잠깐 보냈는데 폰에는 한참 뒤에 뜨더라구요
<yemharc> 근데 지금까지는 실시간이었고 딱히 패치도 없었으니 서버 작업이라 짐작하는거죠
<Seony> 그렇군요... 좀 기다려봐야겠네요
<Seony> 예전에는 전혀 생각지도 못했고 써본 적도 없는 기능인데, 막상 쓰기 시작해서 오류가 좀 있으니까 생활에 지장이 생기네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 생각해보면 애초에 불가능한 기술이 아니었는데 말이죠
<yemharc> 확실히 이론과 실제는 갭이 크네요
<Seony> 결국, 쓰기좋게 만들어놓는다는게 중요한 사실이죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 오오
<yemharc> 잘하면 오늘 시네마 디플이!!
<yemharc> 12시에 인천부두 도착했네요
<Seony> 오오 시네마디스플레이 오오
<Seony> 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 오면 설치(?)하고 사진 찍어 보내드릴게요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이제 저보다 더 애플빠 등극하시는군요. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎ 아직 멀었죠
<yemharc> 일단 4s 팔 사람도 알아뒀으니
<yemharc> 5 나오기만 하면 되겠네요
<Seony> 그거 한국에 나오는 날짜 정해진거 같더라구요
<yemharc> 그런가요?
<yemharc> 10월 중이라고 예상만 무성하던데
<Seony> 아 그럼 제가 잘못봤나보네요
<yemharc> 확정은 아닌거 같고 이번엔 좀 빨리 나올거 같다고들 하더라구요
<yemharc> 근데 이미 물량부족인데 과연 10월에 나오려나......... (먼산)
<Seony> 국가별로 갯수가 정해져있지 않을까요...
<Seony> 물량부족인건 미국에만 해당하는 얘기일지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 그게......
<yemharc> 국가별로 초도물량이 보장은 되어 있긴 한데 말이죠
<yemharc> 문제는 프리오더 1시간에만 200만개 팔렸어요 (.....)
<Seony> 헐.... ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 미국 매장에선 판매 3일전인데 줄서고 있고 (......)
<Seony> 네. 그게 프리오더를 했어도, 수령하는 건 매장가서 하는 거라서요... 아무리 프리오더 했어도 매장 늦게 가면 못가져오는 방식이거든요
<yemharc> 발매 첫 주 예상 판매량 600만개에 지금부터 1년동안 예상 판매량은 1억 7천만............
<yemharc> 뭐 여튼 그건 미국 사정이고(...) 한국도 나름대로 물량이 엄청 부족할거 같아요
<Seony> 제 아이폰4 계약은 내년 6월이 끝이라... 저는 내년에 사든 더 기다려서 다음버전 사던가 해야겠네요..
<yemharc> 전 이번에 화면 넓어진게 무척 끌려서요......
<Seony> 전 어떻게 나오든 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ 어차피 케이스도 안씌워서 쓰거든요.
<yemharc> 성능이나 뭐 이런건 어차피 좋았고 ... 이제 시리도 나오는데 마이크 품질이 확 개선된것도 주요 구매욕 상승요인이네요
<yemharc> 저도 처음엔 씌웠었는데 곧 의미가 없다는걸 꺠달았죠
<Seony> 수백명의 직원이 돈 엄청 때려부어서 만든 제품에 케이스를 씌운다는건, 제품 디자이너에 대한 예의가 아닌거 같아서...ㅎ ㅎ
<Seony> 그 자체로 봐야 예쁜건데, 케이스로 그걸 다 가리면 의미가 없는 거 같더라구요
<yemharc> 디자인을 가리는것도 그렇고, 아이폰의 장점은 되려 작다는건데 케이스 씌우니 화면은 작고 부피는 커지는 단점만 부각되게 되고요;;
<Seony> 네. 의외로 커져요. 결국은 현재 상태가 손에 들기 딱 좋은 사이즈라는거죠..
<yemharc> 삼성은 여전히 국내언론에서 "판매량은 우리가 많음"하고 언플중이고 (....)
<yemharc> (그 스펙에 그만큼 못 팔아치우는쪽이 이상한거란 생각은 못하나)
<yemharc> 그 스펙에 그 가격*
<Seony> 많기야 하겠죠. 다만 많이 팔아야 돈을 남기는 구조라 문제긴 하지만요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아니 사실 겔3도 제값받고 팔면 마진 많이 남는 물건이에요
<yemharc> 문제는 제값에는 안팔리는게......................................
<Seony> 근데 그렇게 경쟁하면 다 아이폰/패드 사버리니까... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> .....판매기록 공개는 처참했죠 (먼산)
<Seony> 저는 삼성에서 나오는 갠역시 시리즈를 욕하고싶진 않구요, 안드로이드 자체를 욕하고 싶어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 삼성이 무슨 죄겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 삼성의 죄는 별거 없어요
<Seony> 그저 남이 만들어놓은 OS 갖다가 껍데기만 씌워서 파는건데...
<yemharc> 내수시장 등쳐먹기
<Seony> 괜찮아요. 그래야 우리 같은 사람들이 애플제품 편하게 쓰죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_yebigon> 리하이요
<razgon_yebigon> 충성!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razgon_yebigon> 무슨 훈련소에는 크립톤광석이 있는 듯 기가 쑥 빠져버린다는...ㅠ.ㅠ
<razgon_yebigon> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_yebigon> 잠시만요 어플받고 올께요
<razgon_yebigon> 충성!
<Seony> yemharc: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bm9p055nJ2Y#! 이거 어때요?
<yemharc> 뭔가.......쓸데없이 멋지네요
<Seony> $15짜린데 지금 $8 세일하거든요
<yemharc> 음.....
<yemharc> 앱스토어에도 있군요
<yemharc> 이럴땐 참 고민이......ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음.....이거 고민되는데;;
<yemharc> 앱 자체는 상당히 끌리네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 좀 땡기긴 하죠
<yemharc> Seony: 디스플레이 왔습니다
<Seony> 오오오오오
<Seony> 물건 받으셔서 즐거우실테니... 써보시고 나중에 소감 좀 알려주세요
<yemharc> 넵 :)
<Seony> 혹시 도스 명령어 중에서, 파일을 딱 하나만 dir 할 수 있는 방법이 있을까요?
<Seony> 아... 리눅스라면 head 쓰면 되는데 도스에서는 비슷한 게 없네요
<yemharc> dir요?
<Seony> dir인데, 파일을 딱 하나만 나오게요.
<Seony> 옵션 뒤져봐도 없더라구요..
<yemharc> Seony: type라는 명령어가 있네요. 요건 cat같은 녀석이고
<yemharc> type $file
<Seony> 네. type은 cat...
<yemharc> more +$NUM $file
<Seony> more는 리눅스처럼 화면을 페이지 단위로 끊어주는 명령어에요
<yemharc> 음.....
<yemharc> dir > $file 이란것도 있는데.....
<Seony> 구글링을 좀 더 해봐야겠네요..
<Seony> 제 생각엔 Dir에 파이프를 하나 써야할 것 같아요
<razGon_Xch> 충성!
<razGon_Xch> 훈련받고 왔습니다.
<Seony> 고생하셨습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 고생은요. 감금의 고생이라면 그러겠지만요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 전자책 생성과정이 생각보다 고사양을 필요로하는 군요.
<razGon_Xch> 이럴줄 알았으면 칲셋좀 올린걸 살걸.
<razGon_Xch> 한게임 하고 오겠습니다.
<ong> 안녕하세요ㅛ!!!!
<ong> 저, 어제 코분투 설치해서 막 쓰고있는데...패키지 작업 실패라고 자꾸 뜨는데 해결법 아시는 분 계신가요?
<ong> 막 이런게 뜨는데..installArchives() failed: ~어쩌구저쩌구...
<ong> 옷
<ong> 안녕하세요!
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<ong> 저기..질문좀 드려도 될까요 ㅠㅠ?
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎㅎ
<ong> 그..제가 어제 USB로 코분투 12.04를 설치해서 쓰기 시작했는데
<ong> 처음에는 잘 되더니...소프트웨어 업데이트 하라고 뜨는거 설치는 되는데 업데이트가 되지않아요 ㅠㅠ
<ong> 그리고 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 소프트웨어 설치도...자꾸 실패하는것같고..
<ong> 혹시 해결법을 알고계시나요 ㅠ?
<ong> 설치는 잘 되는것같이 보이는데 끝에 패키지 작업 실패/소프트웨어의 설치 혹은 제거에 실패했습니다. 자세한 내용 > installArchives() failed: 요렇게 막....
<JSTae76> 엄..
<JSTae76> 특히한 경우네요
<JSTae76> Dpkg작업이 특정 프로세스가 사용중이지는 않는가요?
<ong> 흐억...그 말씀은..음 다른 파일 다운로드중이라거나 하는 경우인가요?
<ong> 일단 프로그램들 하나도 켜지 않은 상태에서 해봤는데 계속 실패하는것같아요 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 아뇨..
<JSTae76> 음
<JSTae76> 그러시다면
<DarkCircle> 흠 근데 어쩌구 저쩌구 라고 적어주시면 저렇게 나오는 메시지의 경우의 수가 꽤 되는 경우가 많아서 도움드리기 좀 버거운데 ..
<JSTae76> sudo apt-get upgrade
<JSTae76> 를
<JSTae76> 터미널에서 실행해보새요
<ong> upgrade가 update랑 같은건가요?
<ong> 아까 update라고는 해보았어요 ㅠㅠ
<ong> 음..일단 모든것의 해결책인 재부팅을 해볼까요?!
<JSTae76> 넵
<ong> 으으...딴건몰라도 이클립스 설치를 해야하는데 에구 ㅜ
<ong> 일단 다녀오겠습니다
<ong> 답변 감사드려요 다들!
<JSTae76> 넹
<ong> 어유....실패했습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ong> 이클립스는 일단 홈페이지 가서 설치해봐야겠네요 ㅠ
<JSTae76> ?
<ong> 이것마저 안되면 ..으으 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> ong, 잘돠셧나요?
<ong> 아뇨 ㅠ실패했어요 ㅠ
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 로그를 정확하게 복사해주세요
<ong> 옷 잠시만요 ㅜㅜ!
<JSTae76> 넵
<ong> installArchives() failed:     : 27%    : 55%    : 83%    : 100%    ...     : 27%    : 55%    : 83%    : 100%    ...     : 27%    : 55%    : 83%    : 100%    ...     : 27%    : 55%    : 83%    : 100%    ... Setting up install-info (4.13a.dfsg.1-8ubuntu2) ... xmodmap:  unable to open display '' dpkg: error processing install-info (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 No apport report 
<ong> 윽...길다
<JSTae76> 현재 사용하시는 우분투 버전이 몇이세요?
<ong> 12.04 코분투에요 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 음..
<JSTae76> 이클립스랑 지원되는 버전 맞으세요?
<ong> 종료할때 cobuntu라고 나오는게 코분투 맞죠 ㅠㅠ?
<ong> 버전은 음...어..ㅠㅠ
<ong> 지원되는게 따로 있군요 어유 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 지원되는 버전을 내려받아서 설치하세요
<ong> 옷 감사합니다! 소프트웨어센터에서 받는건 지원되지않는가보네요 으으
<JSTae76> 엄
<JSTae76> 일반적으로 소프트웨어 센터는 해당 코드네임에 맟추어서 레포지가 잡혀서 될텐데..
<JSTae76> 일단은 이클립스 공식 홈페이지에서 내려받아 Dpkg하세요
<ong> 오 해보겠습니다 ㅠ
<JSTae76> 넵
<JSTae76> 요즘 심심해서 그런데 말입니다..
<JSTae76> 지속적인 업데이트를 진행할 수 있는 프로그램이 뭐가 있을까요?
<JSTae76> 사용자들이 사용할것이고 실용성이 좀 있는 아이디어면 좋을텐데 말입니다..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 터미널 환경에서 사용될녀석인데..ㅠㅠ
<twinsenx> 터미널을 거의 사용하지 않기에 아이디어가 떠오르질 않네요 당장은;;
<twinsenx> 조금전에도 터미널에서 실행되는 미드나잇커맨더 대신에 그놈-커맨더를 설치했다눙;;;
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 전 컴퓨터를 키면 그럽 - 터미널 (CUI)가ㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> 근데.. 이클립스라는거 자주 들었는데 안드로이드 응용프로그램 개발하는 툴인가요? http://bluexmas.tistory.com/269
<ong> 엇 넵 맞아요
<ong> 아마 그럴거에요. JAVA IDE인가 그거라는데....
<ong> 오?오오 좋은 링크 감사합니다
<ong> 이제 3분남았네요..이렇게 설치가 가능해야할텐데
<JSTae76> 그나저나 쇼우님은 안 오시나..
<ong> 아, 그리고 또 질문이 있었는데
<ong> 그 뭐지..밝기조절 안되는건 삼성노트북만 그런건가요 ㅜ?
<JSTae76> 그건 우분투랑 잘 안 맞아서 그래요
<JSTae76> 삼성 드라이버라는 패키지가 있는데 그게 따로 레포셋을해야해서.. 그거 설치하면 될지 모르겠네요
<JSTae76> 근데 디스플레이 설정에 밝기 조절 없나요?
<JSTae76> 전 공부 열심히 해서 맥북살껀데ㅎㅎ
<ong> 으흑.. 네 그거 막대는 움직이는데 밝기는 그대로 ㅜ
<ong> 오오 맥북!
<ong> 이전에 우분투 쓸때도 열심히 찾아봤는데 해결책은 없는것같고....
<JSTae76> 사고시퍼요ㅠㅠ
<ong> 코분투에서도 안되는걸 보니 노트북 자체의 문제인것같네요 ㅠ
<ong> 맥북...레티나!
<JSTae76> 15인치를 지르곤 싶은데 넘 비싸네요
<JSTae76> 레티나 가격...ㅠㅠ
<ong> 저도 돈을 열심히 모아서..언젠가
<JSTae76> 전 프로 13"을 살지말지 고민중입니다
<JSTae76> 하..ㅠㅠ
<ong> 한 3년쯤 뒤에 살..것같네요
<JSTae76> ...
<JSTae76> 그쯤이면 가격 좀 내릴꺼에요
<ong> 예전엔 에어가 제일 사고싶었는데
<ong> 요새는 또 프로가 끌리네요
<JSTae76> 프로는 15인치가 젤 좋은데 비싸요
<ong> 막...제 노트북 상당히 구형이라 크고 무거운데 들고다닐때마다 허리가..!!
<ong> 맥북 프로도 무거울까요?
<JSTae76> 별로 안 무거워요ㅎ
<JSTae76> 대신 에어들고 프로드시면 안되욬ㅋ
<ong> 에어가 그렇게 가볍군요 ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76> 11인치 에어 들면 진짴ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ong> 오..근데 11인치는 화면이 너무 작겠죠?
<JSTae76> 근데 해상도는 좀 괜찮아여
<JSTae76> 단순 웹 서핑아니면 13부터ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 저는 삼성 아니고 에이서 넷북인데 화면밝기조절은 이거 따라해서 해결은 봤습니다 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=105404#p105404
<JSTae76> 솔직히 MSI는 싸고 조은데말입니다ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> i7-3g 16GB DDR3 750_HDD+256_SSD 등등해서 백오십
<ong> 오 오호! 감사합니다!
<JSTae76> 솔직히 맥 사고는 싶지만 저렇게 싸고 좋은 스펙앞에선..ㅠㅠ
<ong> 우와............
<JSTae76> 아이맥은 싸요
<JSTae76> 맥북에비해서
<ong> 으흑...하지만 들고다닐 수가 ㅠㅠ
<twinsenx> 다만.. 요 방법의 제약점은.. 조절해 놓은 밝기 레벨이 재부팅한뒤엔 다시 최대밝기로 돌아간다는거죠. conf 파일에다 어케어케 하면 한번 조절해놓은 밝기가 재부팅해도 그대로 유지된다는데말입니다
<ong> 윽....거기까지 할정도로 고수는 아니니 포기 ㅠ
<ong> 에잉..삼성노트북은 왜 이런거야
<JSTae76> 2.9GHz 듀얼 코어 Intel Core i7(최대 3.6GHz Turbo Boost)
<JSTae76> 이리사면 이백 삼심인데
<JSTae76> 다들 15인치사시라고..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 스펙도 중요하지만 노트북은 모로 봐도 일단 무게부터 보고 스펙을 고르지 않나요?
<ong> 그러고보니 신형맥북은 17인치 안나오던가요 ㅜ?
<JSTae76> 무게는 둘다 나쁘지않던가요
<JSTae76> 네안나와요
<DarkCircle> 15인치까지 나오죠
<JSTae76> 던가요가 아니고
<JSTae76> 들어봤는데괜찮았어요
<DarkCircle> 17인치로 가면 이미 휴대성은 제로
<DarkCircle> 내가 들어서 괜찮은게 문제가 아니라
<DarkCircle> 일단 1.2킬로가 넘어가면 그건 노트북이아니예요
<DarkCircle> 배터리가 8시간 가는거도 아니고 ..
<JSTae76> 그래요?
<ong> 음..집에 데스크탑이 있으면 그럴텐데 전 노트북이 메인이라 무게는 신경쓸수가 없는듯 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 집에서 쓰는 납작한 데탑일뿐.
<DarkCircle> 애초부터 집에서 쓰는게 목적이면 무게가 2킬로가 나가도 되는데
<DarkCircle> 휴대성이 고정위치에서 쓰는것보다 우선이면 1.2킬로를 넘는건 일단 버려야 ...
<ong> 이동이 많아서 데탑 살 생각은 아직 없네요 ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76> Intel Core i7 3세대 듀얼코어 + 8GB DDR3 + 5200RPM HDD환경에서 가상머신으로 우분투 돌리고 안드로이드 빌드하면 성질날라나요..
<twinsenx> 가볍고 비싼 노트북을 사느냐 무겁고 싼 노트코스프레데탑을 사느냐 고민하다가.. 아령을 샀어요. 팔힘을 키우고 싸구려 노트코스프레데탑을 사자.. 이케 맘을 먹음.
<ong> 음..우분투를 가상머신으로 돌리는 이유가 따로 있나요?ㅜ
<ong> 우아..아령
<ong> 센스있으시다
<JSTae76> 안드로이드 빌드때문에요..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 성장통같이 아킬레스건쪽이랑 팔 힘줄 비슷한 부분이 땡길리면서 아픈데 좋으면서도 짜증나네요
<ong> 노트북 등에 지고다니면..음..팔보다는 어꺠가 많이 아픈것같아요 ㅜ
<JSTae76> 전 최소 일주일에 한 번 데리고다녀야되서
<JSTae76> (직장인도 아니고..뮤슨ㅠㅠ)
<ong_> 갑자기 창이 멈췄네요..왜이러지 ㅜ
<JSTae76> 으아..서버를 조만간 갈아엎어야겠네요
<JSTae76> IDC 또 가야하나 ㅡ.ㅡ 귀차니즘 등장ㅠㅠ
<twinsenx> 쏴장님이 무겁다그래서 1.46 킬로그램 쌤쑹 울트라 사드렸는디.. 1.2킬로그램이 넘어갔으니.. 3개월뒤엔 무겁다고 쫑코먹을듯;;
<JSTae76> 쏴장님ㅋㅋ
<ong_> ㅇ우와 IDC..신기하다..말로만 듣던 그곳을!
<JSTae76> ong_, ㅎㅎ 저도 첨엔 신기했어요
<JSTae76> SK 브로드밴드 IDC인데
<ong_> 우오 음?
<ong_> 어라?
<ong_> 뭐지 이건..
<JSTae76> 기존의 클라가 끊겼니요
<ong_> ong [3d638dab@gateway/web/freenode/ip.61.99.141.171] has quit [Ping timeout: 245 seconds] 이렇게 뜨는건 뭐죠? 음...
<ong_> 인터넷때문에 그런건가...여기 와이파이가 한칸~두칸정도밖에 안잡히는 곳이라 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 꺼진거에요..클라가
<JSTae76> 기존에 있던 녀석이 이제 끊긴거줘
<ong_> 헉..무슨 일이 일어나고있는거지 내 컴퓨터에서
<ong_> 아 맞다 또 궁금한게 있었어요!
<JSTae76> 질문하세옇
<ong> 흐어 ㅠ왜 자꾸 멈추는 거야 ㅠㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<ong> 아 저 또 그 궁금한게 있었는데...그 요전에 어디 가서 맥 쓰는거 보니까 부트캠프인가? 설치하고 윈도우랑 맥을 같이 쓸 수 있던데
<ong> 음..제 인터넷에 문제가 있나보네요ㅠ
<ong> 처음에 부팅은 맥으로 해놓고 부팅할때 무슨 키 누르는 경우에 윈도우로 부팅 이런식으로 설정이 가능하던데
<ong> 우분투/윈도우로도 그런게 가능할까요?
<JSTae76> 맞아요
<JSTae76> 근대 우분투는 조금 복잡하더군요
<ong> 헉..ㅠ 이런
<ong> 지금은 시작할때 몇초안에 선택 안하면 자동으로 우분투로 가는건데
<JSTae76> 그럽그럽
<ong> 제 노트북이 공용..이라고 해야하나 가족들이랑 쓰는거라 윈도우로 자동부팅을 하게하고 제가 쓸때만 우분투였으면 좋겠는데
<ong> 부트캠프? 그거는 맥 전용인가보네요 ㅜ
<JSTae76> 넨
<JSTae76> ong
<ong> 으?!
<ong> 왜 이러는거지 또?
<ong> 왠지 또 끊길것같은 느낌이다
<JSTae76> 그건 그럽에서 우선순위를 원도우하시면됩니다
<ong> 오호..그 시간도 조절 가능한가요?
<ong> 지금은 7초 이내인것같아요
<JSTae76> 타임아웃도 조정가능해요
<JSTae76> 사실상 리눅스는 첨부터 끝가지 전부 조정가능합니다
<ong> 그 우선순위란건 윈도우 가서만 설정할수있는건가요?
<ong> 오오
<JSTae76> 조금만 검색해보시면 나옵니다
<ong> 좋다....
<JSTae76> 아뇨..그럽자체에서요
<ong> 오 열심히 찾아봐야겠군요
<JSTae76> 일부 배포판빼고는 오픈소스랑 실력이 된다면 소스수정을ㅋㅋ
<ong> 으헉ㅋㅋ 직접..!
<ong> 리눅스 재밌네요! 무지 어렵지만 ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76> 전 초등학교 3학년때부터 리눅스를 줄곧 사용해와서 그닥 어렵지는 않네요..
<ong> 초등학교 3학년때 어쩌다가 처음 접하셨나요?
<JSTae76> 컴활책에서 UNIX라는걸 접했는데..
<JSTae76> 알아보니깐 매력덩어리 +.+
<JSTae76> 근데 유닉스는 뭐랄까 구하기가 힘들었어요
<JSTae76> 그러다가 유닉스의 클론이자 좀 더 발전된 리눅스라는 녀석이 있다더군요
<ong_> 오 제발 대체 나한테 무슨 문제가 있는거지
<ong_> ㅜㅜ....
<JSTae76> 그래서 알아보고 레드햇 9.0를 설치하다가 페도라 우분투 오픈수세 솔라리스 테크타다가 우분투 정착..
<ong_> 우와.........
<JSTae76> 컴활책에서 Unix가 매력덩어리라는걸 알고 구하기 힘들어서 알아보가가 리눅스를 알고 그걸 썩다규 챗햇엇슴니다
<JSTae76> 지금도 잼써요ㅎ
<ong_> 저도 본 기억은 있는데 그냥 넘겼었죠ㅜ
<JSTae76> MSWindows랑 멀티부팅되어있지만 장식..
<ong_> 헠ㅋㅋㅋ
<ong_> 헛?
<JSTae76> ...
<ong_> 음
<ong_> 음...
<ong_> 이번엔 또 나인가
<ong_> 아..하느님
<ong_> 하느님!!
<ong_> 은 아직 안끊긴건가...
<ong> 우우...ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76^> ㅏㅏ..
<ong> 음
<ong> 저만그런게 아닌가보군요
<JSTae76^> 옹님한테 옮았네옄ㅋ
<ong> 여기 와이파이 문제인줄알았는데
<ong> 으핰ㅋ
<JSTae76^> 요즘 프리노트 전체 서버가 이상해요
<ong> 으흑 잡담 그만하고 공부하라는 신의 계시인가!
<JSTae76^> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76^> 아원어겟맥북
<ong> 윽 ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76^> 아옹..진짜사고싶어요ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76^> 맘만같으면 15인치지마뉴ㅠ
<ong> 저도..ㅜ
<ong> 하지만 돈이 없으니 이 또한 지나가리라...하고 참고있어요
<JSTae76^> ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76^> 오늘은 쇼님을 결국 못 뵙네요..
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz03> 하이요...
<samahui> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä.
<razGon_web> 헉... 한글이 안되시나부다.
<razGon_web> 인코팅의 문제?
<razGon_web> 오호!~!
<razGon_web> 이런 좋은것이...
<razGon_web> iAnnotate에 i가 붙어서 애플용인줄 알았는데. 안드로이드 용으로 있네요!! 그것도 무료!
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<razGon_web> samahui: 드디어 접속하셨네요.
<razGon_web> 오늘도 좋은 하루되세요
<samahui> ^^ razGon님도 행운 가득한 하루 되세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-19
<samahui> 리부팅하고 올께요
<razGon_web> seony님도 자꾸 드나드시는거 보니 서버가 불안정한듯.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> yemharc, 도움!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 믕?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<soquri> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 드디어 보니 iAnnotate PDF가 안드로이드로도 잇네요. 그것도 무료!
<razGon_web> 중국산 패드가 디스플레이좋은거 나오면 사야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 우분투4안드로이드가 나오면 금상첨화겠습니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 완성도 있게 잘나왔으면 한다는 생각이..
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 중국산 패드 말씀하시니 생각났는데 nexus7은 국내 정발 안되네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 나오면 냉큼 구매할까 했는데
<razGon_web> samahui: 제가 볼때는 pdf를 정식으로 볼려면 9.7이상 되야 될거 같아서요
<razGon_web> 7인치는 제대로 보기 힘들거 같습니다.
<yemharc> 음...
<razGon_web> 일단 다음 목표로 갤노트10.1인데. 일단은 몇개월기다려보려구요. 버스패드 되어 있을듯.ㅋ
<samahui> 그렇쵸 뭔가 읽을때야 10인치대가 좋습니다만... 7인치 정도면 볼만하더군요
<samahui> 무엇보다 10인치대보다 휴대가 좋으니까요
<yemharc> 어차피 패드는 들고 다니질 않아서...
<razGon_web> 깊이 동감합니다.
<samahui> 들고다닐꺼 아니면 큰패드가 좋아요 ㅋ ㅋ  ㅋ선명하게 뉴아이패드도 좋아요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 저도 들고 다니진 않지만, 서울로 가는 기차에서 학회갈때 쓰면 괜찮을거 같아요
<yemharc> 사실 생각해보면 패드가 필요한(?) 직업은 99% 이상 제자리에 앉아서 업무로 보죠
<samahui> 겔노트 10.1은 정말 맘에 들더군요. 이번에 개발작업때문에 셈플하나 얻어왔는데
<samahui> 생각보다 쓸만하더군요
<yemharc> 영업사원들이 패드 많이 쓸거같지만 그렇지도 안더라구요
<samahui> 많이 들고 다니기는 하는데 그만큼 활용하는 사람이 없죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 삼성제품은 (다른건 둘째치고) 소프트웨어가 망인거지 하드웨어는 좋습니다
<samahui> 패드 같은경우는 안드로이드 기반이라
<yemharc> 아니 정말... 사람들이 은근 무시하는데 삼성꺼 하드웨어 품질은 좋아요
<samahui> 소프트웨어가 나쁘다 좋다 할것도 없죠 다 공용으로 쓸수 있으니
<yemharc> 허나 내수품 제외 (...)
<yemharc> 안드로이드가 공용이라 생각하시면 안됩니다
<samahui> 하드웨어 괜찮아요 다만 서비스가 너무 좋다보니 그 가격이 들어가서 사양대비 가격이 높은게 흠이죠
<yemharc> 우리 눈에 '보이는' 안드로이드야 공용같지만, 실제 밑바닥은 하드웨어가 각각 틀려서 드라이버를 다 다시 짜고 해야되요
<yemharc> 태생만 같지 다 틀린 놈들이죠
<yemharc> 그래서 제조사 역량이 어쩌고 하는 말이 나오는거구요
<samahui> 제가 개발자이다보니 안드로이드는 공요 입니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ 안맞으면 버젼변경작업 살짝 해주면 되니까
<samahui> 앱을 기준으로 말씀드린거예요
<yemharc> 아, 전 하드웨어 쪽이라 (...먼산)
<samahui> OS기준으로 말하자면 과도한 버젼변경으로 오히려 쥐약이죠
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<samahui> 암튼
<yemharc> 어플리케이션 단으로 올라가면 반대로 변경하면 안되죠
<samahui> 이제 점심 시간이군요
<samahui> 좋은 자리와 빠른 식사를 위해 조금 일찍 댕겨와야겠네요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 다녀오세요.
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 점심시간 되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 저는 게임 한판해야 겟씁니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> LOL.g
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soquri> 말이 나와서 말인데 도시바AT200 사용하는데  usb드라이브 를 구할수가 없어요.
<soquri> 서비스센터에 요청해도 그런게 없데요. 개발자들은 어떻게 연결해서 개발하냐고 물으니
<soquri> 개발 안한데요. 일본에서 받기만 한데요.. 그럼 일본에서 한글버전 개발 한건지 참..
<razgon_web> rehi
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안철수 출마 선언 하네요
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 문재인이랑 안철수랑 고민하게 생겼어요
<Seony> 이번에는 문재인 하고 다음번에 안철수 나왔으면 했은데..
<samahui> 손내밀어 버리내요
<samahui> 헐뜯지 말자라
<samahui> 문제는 정말 세가 없다는 거죠
<samahui> 그리고 정치 경험이 부족한점이 조금 걸리내요... 그거 이외에는 오히려 매력적이네요
<Seony> 네. 그래서 다음번에 나왔으면 했었거든요. 암튼 고민입니다... 누굴 뽑아야할지 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 뽑히면 정치적 변화는 가져올거 같은데... 그정도가 얼마나 될지...
<yemharc> 그리고 역시나 '이중생활 천재' 안철수, 매일 밤낮으로… 이런 기사들이 올라오기 시작하네요
<samahui> 인터넷 언론은 안보려고요
<yemharc> 저도 속보 보려고 구글 갔는데 네이버 디비 접근 안되서 네이버 메인을 여니 뙇~
<Seony> 여태껏 나온 것만으로도 이미 충분히 말도 안되는 기사들이어서요... 더 이상 믿을 게 없을 거에요
<samahui> 너무 편파적이고 무성의하고 자극적소재만 쫓아서 조작이나하는 쓰레기인지라
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐 애초에 네이버 자체를 안 들어가서요 (.....)
<samahui> 저도 잘 안들어가요
<samahui> 스포츠 뉴스만 봅니다
<samahui> 네이버로는
<Seony> 저는 다음 뉴스...
<samahui> ㅋ
<yemharc> 전 트위터 (응?)
<samahui> 다른건 몰라도 정치권 변화는 가져오겠군요.
<yemharc> 당선될떄 얘기지만요
<samahui> 답변 조리있게 잘하는군요... 역시 교수
<Seony> XE용 Sublime Text snippets 패키지가 나왔네요..
<markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: 오늘만 50% 할인한다네요. http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/multimon/id522324709?mt=12
<yemharc> 이게 뭐하는 물건이죠?;;
<Seony> 일단 기본적으로는, 모든 모니터에 상단 툴바를 표시하는 기능이 있구요..
<yemharc> 아, 창 옮겨갈때 자동 리사이징도 해주네요
<Seony> 추가로 연결시켜놓은 모니터도 네이티브처럼 쓰게해주는 툴 같아요.
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 사실 이런것보다 전체화면 모드가 각각 지원되는 기능이 필요한데........
<Seony> 음... 많이 필요하긴 한데, 막상 되더라도 좀 애매할 거 같아요
<Seony> 상단 툴바랑 독의 위치도 그렇고...
<yemharc> 각 모니터가 완전히 별도로 움직여야 하니까요
<yemharc> 그냥 전체화면 모드만 각각 지원되면 좋겠어요
<antimony_> 안녕하세요.~ 저.. redmine 을 오프라인상태에 있는 서버에 설치하려고 하는데 의존패키지까지 전부다 어떻게 수집해서 설치해야하나요?
<yemharc> 인터넷이 안되는데 의존패키지를 설치할 수가 없죠
<antimony_> 오프라인으로 설치할 방법이 없는 건가요?
<yemharc> 패키지가 있는 DVD가 있으면 되겠지만 거기에 의존성 패키지가 전부 들어있을거라고 보장은 못하죠
<Seony> 일단 한 번은 인터넷에 연결된 컴퓨터 가서 패키지를 받아오셔야할 것 같은데요..
<antimony_> 그 다음에는요?
<Seony> 그럼 usb 등에다 복사해서 다시 넣으면 되죠
<Seony> 일단 /var/cache/apt/archives 에 있는 걸 죄다 복사해서 다시 다 넣는 단순무식한 방법으로 하면 쉽게 해결 될 것 같네요
<antimony_> 오프라인 서버에 설치할때는 deb 파일을 전부다 설치해주면 되는건가요?
<yemharc> 오프라인이건 뭐건 결국 방법은 똑같아요
<Seony> 그냥 apt-get으로 하시면 됩니다
<yemharc> 필요한걸 다운받아서 쓰느냐 파일 자체를 가져다 넣고 쓰느냐죠
<Seony> 그럼 apt-get이, 해당 파일이 존재하는지를 판단하기 때문에, 전부 다  존재하면 다운로드는 건너뛰고 바로 설치하거든요..
<antimony_> 아... 감사합니다.
<Seony> :)
<yemharc> 오 왠일이지
<yemharc> 아이폰5 전파인증 벌써 끝났네요
<markers> 저 버츄얼 박스에 리눅스를 2대 설치 해서 2대끼리 통신 가능하죠???
<yemharc> 네
<markers> 이거 아이피 할당 어떻게 해야되는거죠 -_-?? nat 를 쓰니깐 호스트 ip 그냥 둘다 써버려서 둘중에 한놈은 안되는거 같은데 -_-;
<Seony> na를 쓰던 bridge를 쓰던 상관없어요.
<yemharc> 이더넷 카드 세팅에서 설정 가능할텐데요
<markers> 흠 먼가 개념이 안 잡혀잇나 ;ㅁ; 검색을 해도 이해를 못하넹 ㅠ
<Seony> markers: 혹시 전공이 전산쪽 아니에요?
<markers> 그러게 말입니다 -_-..
<markers> ...
<Seony> 음... 전산전공이면 네트워크 배울텐데..
<Seony> ipv4에 대한 기본적인 이해만 있으면, 그게 nat로 잡혀있던 브릿지로 잡혀있던 게이트웨이가 어디냐에 따라 세팅이 달라진다는 걸 알 수 있잖아요...
<markers> 사설 ip 잡아서 할려고 생각(?) 중인데 가상머신에서 이거 사설 어디서 줘야되는지를 모르겟네요 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 사설 ip라면 공유기에서 나오는 ip 말하는거죠?
<Seony> 그러면 브릿지 모드로 잡아주면 되죠. 가상머신들이 공유기한테 직접 ip를 받아올 거에요.
<markers> 아.. 공유기가 있어야 사설ip 잡을수가 있나요?
<markers> 흠 -_-;
<Seony> 공유기가 없으면 dhcp서버라도..
<Seony> dhcp 서버가 있어야 ip를 할당해주잖아요. 아니면 직접 지정해도 되구요..
<Seony> 음... 맥포트 설치 안하니까 은근히 불편하네요
<markers> 아 다 헛공부한거 같넹 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Seony, Hi
<autowiz03> 하하이
<JSTae76> autowiz03, 안녕하세요~
<markers> 저 버추얼박스에서 nat 로 네트워크를 설정햇는데 인터넷이 안되는 이유가 머 때문일까요 ?? ㅡㅡ;;
<JSTae76> 어어..그거
<autowiz03> host os 랑 guest os 는 뭔가요?
<JSTae76> 가상화에서 호스트는 실 컴퓨터 게스트는 가상 부분입니다
<JSTae76> markers 옵션이 뭐뭐있으세요?
<markers> host는 지금 윈7 쓰고 있고 버추얼머신에 띄운거는 우분투용
<autowiz03> lan 카드는 잡혀 있나요?  ip 는 dhcp 로 받아오던가요?
<Seony> markers: 일단 호스트에서 인터넷이 되긴 되는거죠?
<markers> ㅇㅇ
<markers> 넹
<JSTae76> markers LAN 부분이 실 네트워크 연결 속성이랑 맞죠?
<Seony> 혹시 공유기에서, 지정한 PC 외에는 인터넷 안되게 막아놓은 건 아니구요?
<markers> 연결 속성이 맞다는게 정확히 뭘 의미하는지 'ㅅ'?;;
<Seony> 게스트 들어가서 현재 IP가 잡혀있는지 확인해보세요
<autowiz03> nat 까지 막는 공유기는 아직 본적이 없어서
<markers> 지금 제가 버추얼 머신 2개 띄워서 그 2개끼리 통신 해볼려고 하는데 머신 1개는 인터넷이 잘 되는데 다른 1개는 전혀 안되서 -_-;
<JSTae76> Markers, 충돌인가..
<Seony> 전혀 안되는 그 게스트는 IP 잡혀있구요?
<autowiz03> 뭐든 안되면 위에서 부터 찾아가던가 , 밑에서부터 찾아가는게 빠르지요...
<markers> nat 가 호스트 ip를 그대로 쓰는건가요? =_= 지금 엄청 헷갈려서
<Seony> nat는 공유기나 dhcp 서버한테 ip를 받아오는 거에요.
<autowiz03> host 가 일단 인터넷이 되야하니까 공인이건 사설이건 받아올꺼구요.
<Seony> 아 아니다
<Seony> 해깔렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> nat 걸리면서
<Seony> nat는 호스트가 ip를 자체적으로 할당해주는 거죠
<markers> 다시 할당하는거죠?
<drake_arm> nat - network address translator
<JSTae76> Wordpress 왜 이렇게 어렵지..ㅠㅠ
<drake_arm> exit
<markers> 일단 인터넷 안되는 머신은 음 eth3라고 되어있네요 ...
<Seony> markers: 일단은, 그 안된다는 게스트에서 ifconfig 쳐서 아이피가 잡혀있는지부터 보시라니깐용
<autowiz03> 내부적으로 192.168.124.0 대역이던가 활성화 시키고 guest os 한테 192.168.124.3  192.168.124.4 등등을 주지요
<markers> inet 10.0.2.15 이런식으로 나와있음 -_-;;;
<markers> 못 받아오는건가 -ㄱ
<Seony> 그럼 NAT에서 제대로 할당한 거네요.
<Seony> 일단 거기는 됐고, 다음 단계로 넘어가면 되겠네요
<drake_arm> 터미널에서 한글이 안되넹.. 쩝
<autowiz03> 아참 virtualbox 는 10.x.x.x 군요
<drake_arm> ip 받아오는건 dhcp고 nat는 dhcp하고 달라요 ㅋ
<markers> Seony 다음 단계라 하심은?
<Seony> 일단 호스트에서 ip를 제대로 받아온 게 확인이 됐으니까, 된다는 게스트랑 안된다는 게스트의 ip를 비교해보세요
<Seony> 동일한 네트웍인지 아닌지 여부를 확인해봐야겠죠.
<autowiz03> 그리고 바로 옆으로 ping
<markers> 네트워크 쪽 관련만 가면 헬이넹 ㅠㅠ
<drake_arm> 그러니까 물리 배워야죠
<markers> 무..물리...
<drake_arm> 어차피 네트웍도 길찾기 알고리즘 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz03> 재부팅은 해보신건가요? 가끔 ip 변경 해버리면 default gateway 가 clear 되는경우가 있어요
<autowiz03> netstat -nr 로 확인
<markers> 재부팅이라 하심은 host?
<autowiz03> guest 요
<markers> guest는 아예 컴 끄고 다시 키고 반복을 햇죠
<markers> 일단
<markers> 되는쪽이랑 안되는쪽이랑 ip비교해보니 동일하네요 ;ㅁ; 겹쳐서 안되는거엿나.?;;
<yemharc> 우으...
<autowiz03> 다른 guest machine 으로 핑을 한번 해보세용
<autowiz03> 켭치면 당연히 안되겠지요 둘중 하나는
<markers> 버박에서 ip 변경을 어떻게 해야되죠?;;
<drake_arm> bridged network인가요?
<drake_arm> nat면 복잡한디
<markers> nat...........................
<autowiz03> 혹시 모르니까 mac address 가 같은지 확인해보시고 guest 에서 그냥 수동으로 잡아버리시는것도 방법이에요
<drake_arm> nat면 guest os마다 공유기를 따로 달아준거라고 생각하시면 됩니다..
<JSTae76> Ummm..
<markers> 인생이 어째 고생만 하는쪽으로 다 가는거 같네 ㅋㅋ 역시 공부가 부족한건가
<drake_arm> 네.
<drake_arm> 해도해도 끝이 없는게 공부
<JSTae76> 저가 우분투 관련 사이트 구축을 !생각!중인데.
<devunt> test
<JSTae76>  뭐 어떤 종류의 사이트가 낳을까요?
<markers> 이거 ip 직접적으로 바꾸는방법이 없나요?
<autowiz03> vmware 는 dhcp 설정이 쉬운데 virtual box 는 dhcp 설정이 어디 있는지 못찾겠네요
<JSTae76> 포럼은 이미 있으니깐 패스
<drake_arm> 오히려 virtualbox가 쉽죠..
<autowiz03> guest os 에서 수동으로 넣는게 제일 빠르긴 할듯
<drake_arm> vbox-manage로 다 할 수 있던데
<markers> 음
<JSTae76> 음
<markers> 제가 이리저리 검색해본게 버추얼박스 프로그램창에서 위에 메뉴 파일 -> 환경설정 -> 네트워크 에 보시면 dhcp 설정하는게 잇는거 같기는 하던데 멀 어떻게 건드려야되는지를 몰라서;;;
<autowiz03> 그 환경설정 > 네트워크 에는 저같은경우 host-only 밖에 안보이는데
<autowiz03> 이건 일단 아니구요.
<markers> 음...
<drake_arm> 음
<drake_arm> 일단 뭘 하시려는지 한번만 더 이야기해줘봐요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_arm> 제가 중간에 들어와서리 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz03> 현재 가상머신 2대가 ip 가 같다
<autowiz03> 둘다 virtaulbox nat 방식이다
<drake_arm> 같아도 동작할겁니다
<autowiz03> 한쪽만 인터넷이 된다.
<autowiz03> 같으면 충돌할것임
<markers> 가상머신 2대끼리 통신을 하고 싶은데 ip가 둘다 똑같이 부여되어있다 < 이 상황 -__;;
<autowiz03> virtualbox 내에서 같은 방식은 동일한 c-class 사용함
<drake_arm> 공유기가 2대 있고 1번 공유기 안에 물린 pc랑 2번 공유기 안에 물린 pc랑 ip가 같다고 충돌이 나진 않죠
<markers> 그런데 한쪽은 인터넷이 되고 한쪽은 인터넷이 안됩니다 결과적으로 보면 ;ㅁ; 원리는 정확히는 모르겟지만....;
<autowiz03> nat 변환은 virtualbox 에서 한개만 돌아가는걸로 알고 있음.
<Seony> 그렇긴 한데, 그렇다면 공유기 2대가 아이피가 같다는 소리잖아요
<drake_arm> 어라..?
<drake_arm> nat면 공유기 하나씩 물려주던데..
<autowiz03> drake 내경험으론 아님... 지금 virtual box 부팅중
<drake_arm> 일단 markers 안되는쪽에서 sudo dhclient eth0 ㄲ
<drake_arm> 그담에 ifconfig로 확인 부탁해용
<markers> RTNETLINK answers: File exists Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service avahi-daemon stop  Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop avahi-daemon avahi-daemon stop/waiting
<markers> 이렇게 나오네요?
<autowiz03> 그건 그냥 알려주는거고 아마 제일 마지막줄이 진짜 메시지 일거에요
<drake_arm> 음.. 아무것도 안 나와야 정상임다..
<Seony> 아마 dhcpcd라는 명령어가 쓰일껄요.
<yemharc> avahi데몬
<markers> dhclient가 머 하는 녀석인지?
<Seony> 저너는, dhclient라는 명령어는 이제 안쓰일거니까, 앞으로 service 명령어를 이용하라는 일종의 알림 메시지..
<yemharc> dhcp잡는 녀석요
<drake_cli> 커널 올려야해서 이걸로 ㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅌㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 암튼 dhclient가 제대로 안 되면 해당 pc에 뭔가 꼬였다고 생각할 수 있겠네요..
<markers> 이거
<markers> 머신에서 ip 수동으로 잡아도 되는건가요?
<autowiz03> 충돌만 안나면 됩니다.
<drake_cli> dhclient로 안 잡히면 설정문제일겁니다.. ip 바꿔도 안될거에요
<markers> service -status-all 이라는 명령어가 있길래 봣더니 네트워크 관리자라는게 잇어서 ;ㅁ;
<markers> 두둥..
<markers> dhclient 이거 맞나요?
<markers> 인터넷이 되는 쪽 머신도 같은 sudo dhclient eth0 쳐봣더니 같은 메시지 'ㅅ';;
<autowiz03> nix 계열 rc 스크립트 는 대부분 /etc/init.d/named 이런식인데
<autowiz03> 가능하면 service named 를 쓰라는 메시지이니 일단 그냥 패스
<king> 안녕하세요
<king> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<autowiz03> 안녕하세요 응답하라 마지막편 보고 있음
<Guest82696> seony님
<Guest82696> ㅎㅇ
<Guest82696> 오토위즈님
<Guest82696> ㅎㅇ
<Seony> Guest82696: 어서오세요. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 읽어주세요.
<Guest82696> 흠
<Guest82696> 왜 guest로 나오지..
<autowiz03> 등록된 nick 네임인경우
<autowiz03> 로그인(인증) 하지 않으면
<autowiz03> 박탈 당합니다.
<Seony> 쉽게 말해, king이라는 닉네임은 이미 누군가가 먼저 찜해놨단 얘기에요
<Guest82696> 아~~
<Guest82696> ;;
<Guest82696> 닉네임을
<Guest82696> 바꿔야하나요
<autowiz03> 바꾸셔야 할듯 합니다.
<drake_cli> 음
<Guest82696> 네 바꾸고와야곘네여
<drake_cli> 걍 /nick 해서 바꾸시면 돼요
<autowiz03>  . /nick ~.~
<markers> 흠 -_- 멀 어떻게 해야되는거지 ..;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<kingkings> 음 이제 안바뀌려나
<Seony> 나가지 않아도 여기서 변경이 가능합니다...
<kingkings> 헉...
<kingkings> ㅠㅠ
<kingkings> 글쿤요
<Seony> 네. 아까 제가 드린 링크 읽어보셨죠?
<kingkings> 네
<Seony> 끊어치기는 주의 부탁드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 헐! 벌써 5시네요.
<kingkings> 네 한꺼번에쳐야겠네요
<drake_cli> markers: host는 우분투고, guest os 두개 같은걸 설치하셨나유
<yemharc> 음.
<yemharc> 오늘은 저녁을 먹을까......
<drake_cli> yemharc: 치맼
<yemharc> ㅌㅌ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> yemharc: 헐, 그럼 전에는 저녁을 안먹고 살아왔다는 얘기에요?
<yemharc> 그럼 오늘은 칼퇴?
<drake_cli> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> Seony: 하루 한끼도 내키면 먹어요
<Seony> 그러니까 그렇게 말랐죠 ㅋㅋ
<markers> 저 근데 정확히 물어볼게 있는데 host가 실제 네이티브로 컴퓨터 깔려 있는 os 말하는거죠?
<drake_cli> markers: 네, host / guest 로 명명되죠
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 가상머신에서 호스트는 쉽게 말하면 "가상머신을 돌려주고 있는 녀석"이에요
<yemharc> 가상머신 안에서 가상머신 띄우는 ㅂㅌ짓도 되긴 하거든요
<kingkings> 저기 질문하나 해도될까요 : 민트13에서 버츄얼박스로 윈도우7을 설치했는데 인터넷이 안되네요... : 혹시 아시는 분 답변해주시면 감사하겠습니당
<markers> 지금 host가 윈7 이구 머신에 깔려 있는 os는 우분투예요
<drake_cli> host / guest, master / slave, client / server 등등 ㅋ
<drake_cli> yemharc: 왜 나한테 변태라고 함?
<Seony> kingkings: 그 윈도우7에 랜카드는 제대로 인식된건가요?
<markers> 저분도 저랑 같은 문제인듯? ㅋ
<drake_cli> 민트13에서 윈7이라..
<drake_cli> 버박 요새 문제있나 -.-
<kingkings> 음 랜카드는 잡힌거같은데 트레이에 네트웍 아이콘에 경고표시가 떠있네요
<kingkings> 마커스님도 인터넷 안되시나여
<markers> 아 어쩜....; 분명 이 문제 고치겟다고 키보드 붙잡고 검색 시작했을때가 1시쯤이었는데 벌써 5시가 넘엇다니 ㅠㅠ
<kingkings> 우분투에서 버박으로 윈7 설치했을때는 따로 설정같은거 안해줘도 인터넷 그냥 되던데.. 왜 갑자기 안되는거지 ㅠㅠ
<markers> 전 윈7에 버박으로 우분투 돌리는데 머신2개 돌리는데 하나는 되고 하나는 안되고 ;ㅁ; 알고 보니 같은 ip...
<yemharc> drake_cli: 꼭 찝어서 말한적은 없습니다. (주어없음)
<yemharc> 주어가 없는건 면죄부 아닌감요 ㅇㅅㅇ
<kingkings> 같은 ip..  음 아이피가 같으면 안되는건가봐요.. 전 초보라 잘 모르겠지만 ㅋ
<drake_cli> 아맞다
<drake_cli> 이번 대통령은 나보다 어셈 잘하는 사람으로 뽑아야지
<autowiz03> drake : 그거 보고 좀 웃었다 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 암튼... markers 님은 양쪽 ifconfig 내용 보여주시고..
<drake_cli> kingkings 님은 cmd 띄우시고 ipconfig 해서 내용 보여주세요..
<kingkings> 네 알겠습니다 지금 부팅해서 해볼게요
<yemharc> 에휴
<yemharc> 개발머신으론 역시 리눅스가 짱이구나.......
<drake_cli> 흠.. 그런가..
<drake_cli> gcc 빌드 2일 걸리는뎅 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz03> 보통은 gcc 를 빌드하지는 않지 않나?
<drake_cli> 빌드머신이 powerpc..
<kingkings> drake님 캡쳐한거 여기있어요 http://i46.tinypic.com/35830n4.png
<markers> http://pasteit.com/18803
<markers> 'ㅅ'
<markers> 한글이 출력이 안되는구나 저거.
<markers> 위쪽이 되는거고 아래쪽이 안되는건데 보면 똑같은 -_-;
<drake_cli> ip 바뀌었군요..
<drake_cli> 안되는것의 ip는 13
<drake_cli> kingkings: ping 168.126.63.4 되나요
<drake_cli> 어라.. 왜 eth3이지..
<kingkings> 네? 그게 무슨뜻인가요
<markers> 아 저거 제가 직접 설정한거라서 그렇네요 ;ㅁ; 변경이 아직 안됏넹
<drake_cli> kingkings: cmd에서 ping 168.126.63.4 해보세요
<kingkings> 네알겠어용
<drake_cli> markers: 네트워크 카드를 4개 잡았나요
<drake_cli> 그럼 dhclient eth0 하면 안되고 eth3으로..
<markers> eth3으로 해봣죠 ;;
<drake_cli> 여전히 안되구요?
<markers> 아까 보여드린 메세지 그대로 'ㅅ';;
<kingkings> cmd에서 쳐본결과 http://i45.tinypic.com/23ux6b5.png 여기있어요
<drake_cli> 아뇨 뭐 메세지 안 뜨는게 정상..
<drake_cli> kingkings: 님은 일단 외부랑 네트워크 자체는 되는것 같은데요
<kingkings> 아 그렇군요
<drake_cli> IE에서 페이지가 안 열리시나
<kingkings> 네
<kingkings> 웹페이지를 표시할수없습니다 라고 떠용
<drake_cli> cmd에서 ipconfig /flushdns였나 dnsflush였나 해주면 아마 될것 같은데.. 흠
<kingkings> 한번
<kingkings> 지금 해보고 결고 알려드릴게여
<markers> 흠;; 저거 명령어 안된다는거 같은데 제가 볼땐;
<markers> 아까 어떤분이 service로 바꼇다고 얘기하신거 같은?
<kingkings> dns 확인자 캐시를 플러시했습니다. 라고 뜨고 변화가 없네요. 인터넷은 그대로에요
<autowiz03> 아직 둘다 가능할겁니다.
<markers> 되는쪽에서도 같은명령어 써도 같은 메시지 떠요 'ㅅ';
<drake_cli> 음.. 더럽군요
<markers> '';;
<drake_cli> kingkings: 님은 네임서버를 못 잡는거 같구..
<autowiz03> host 도 ip 가 10.x.x.x 대역이네요
<drake_cli> markers: 님은 외부로 네트워크 접속이 안 되는것 같구..
<autowiz03> 아 다른분이신가?
<autowiz03> 같은 분이신줄...
<markers> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_cli> markers: 혹시 게이트웨이 ip로 ping 때리면 가나요
<markers> 게이트웨이 ip라......
<autowiz03> 10.0.2.2 가 기본값이에요
<markers>   inet addr:10.0.2.13  Bcast:10.0.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0  이거중에 머죠 ?? Bcast 이건가용?
<drake_cli> kingkings: 202.131.30.11 <- 요 주소로 ie에서 접속해보세요
<kingkings> drake님 이것도 한번 봐주세요 지금 제 상태에요 http://i50.tinypic.com/34zuq.png  ,  http://i46.tinypic.com/zwx4qe.png
<autowiz03> kingkings 님 ipconfig -all 결과를 알려주세요
<markers> 제가 ping 10.0.2.2 해보니 패킷 보내네요
<drake_cli> markers: 지금 host machine도 공유기 물려서 쓰고 있고 192.168 대역이죠?
<kingkings> 헉 !!!! 드라케님 그 아이피로 하니까 네이버 페이지가 일부 뜨네요!! 이미지는 막 깨져있는데..   오토위즈님 알겠습니다
<autowiz03> markers 님 보낸다는게 어떤 의미일려나요... 터미널에 ttl 이랑 time 이랑 나오나요?
<markers> 네
<markers> autowiz03 네
<drake_cli> kingkings: dns 문제가 홬실하고.. dns 주소를 넣어주던지 하는 방법이 있겠네요..
<markers> 64 bytes from 10.0.2.2: icmp_req=33 ttl=63 time=0.966 ms 64 bytes from 10.0.2.2: icmp_req=34 ttl=63 time=0.499 ms 64 bytes from 10.0.2.2: icmp_req=35 ttl=63 time=0.821 ms 64 bytes from 10.0.2.2: icmp_req=36 ttl=63 time=1.07 ms  이런식으로 떠요 'ㅅ'
<autowiz03> markers : 두 가상머신도 10.0.2.2 로 핑이 잘 간다는 말씀이시죠?
<markers> 네 둘다 핑 잘 가네요
<drake_cli> markers: ip route 문제일거같은 냄새가 나는뎅..
<markers> 'ㅅ';;
<autowiz03> markers : netstat -nr 결과를 좀 뿌려주세요 안되는쪽만
<kingkings> autowiz03 님 결과에요   http://i49.tinypic.com/2rghvo5.png  ,  http://i50.tinypic.com/14c42lz.png
<markers> Kernel IP routing table Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface 0.0.0.0         10.0.2.2        0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth3 10.0.2.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth3 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 eth3
<markers> 음 이런 ㅋ
<markers> 잠심나요
<kingkings> 드라케님 dns 문제라면 어떻게 해결해야하나요??
<markers> http://pasteit.com/18804
<drake_cli> dns 주소를 직접 넣어주던가 하면 돼요..
<autowiz03> 디폴트 라우트가 두개인건가
<kingkings> 글쿤요.. 근데 어떻게 하는거죠..?ㅠ dns 주소를 직접...
<autowiz03> 아니군요 디폴트는 하나가 맞는데
<autowiz03> kingkings : 우선 dns 주소를 직접 넣어주는 방법으로 테스트를 해보시지요
<autowiz03> kingkings : 168.126.63.1 정도로
<drake_cli> kingkings: 음 로컬영역연결 그거 등록정보 들어가서 바꿔야죠 ip는 받아오고 dns는 입력하고..
<drake_cli> 슬슬 퉤근시간이넹..
<autowiz03> markers : 안된다는쪽에서 ping www.yahoo.com 하면
<kingkings> 네 알겠습니다 지금 해보겠습니다!
<autowiz03> 어떻게 나오나요
<markers> ping 명령어 이후에 반응이 없네요 -_-;
<drake_cli> markers: ping 168.126.63.4 요것도 반응이 없을거 같긴한데.. 흠
<autowiz03> markers : ping 106.10.170.118 도 같이 좀
<kingkings> 와 정말 신기하네요... dns 넣어주니까 정말 되네요.... 진짜 감사합니다... ㅠㅠㅠ
<markers> 어디 주소죠?''
<autowiz03> 168 은 kt dns
<markers> kingkings님 축하 'ㅅ';;
<drake_cli> 168.126.63.4는 kt dns
<autowiz03> 106 은 야후
<kingkings> 구굴에서 검색해보고 여기저기 알아봐도 뭐가 뭔지 몰랐는데 여기서 해결하네요 ... 감사해요 ㅠ markers님 감사..
<drake_cli> kingkings: 고기 쏘세용
<markers> 일단 둘다 핑 날렷는데 안되네요
<kingkings> ㅋㅋ정말 고기라도 쏴드리고싶음
<kingkings> 근데
<yemharc> 냠
<drake_cli> 아무래도 route 문제 같은디
<kingkings> 인터넷은 이제 원활하게 되긴하는데 트레이에 네트워크 아이콘에는 경고표시가 사라지지않네요. 상관없는건가요?
<yemharc> 무슨 상황인거에요?
<autowiz03> kingkings : 껏다 키면 사라질겁니다.
<kingkings> 오.. 알겠습니다 재부팅해봐야겠네요
<markers> 제 상황은 여전히 제자리 'ㅅ';;
<autowiz03> gw 까지 핑이 가는데 외부로는 안간다라...
<kingkings> 마커님도 해결할수있을거에요 저분들 천재이심
<drake_cli> yemharc: kingkings 님은 해결이 되신듯하고 markers 님은 route쪽 문제인듯
<yemharc> 외부로 안나가요?
<autowiz03> ping 10.0.2.15 하시고
<autowiz03> arp -an 결과도 알려주세요
<markers> ? (10.0.2.2) at 52:54:00:12:35:02 [ether] on eth3
<kingkings> 와 경고표시도 사라졌다... dns 설정이 문제였군요.. 우분투에서는 아무설정안해도 자동으로 됐던 이유가 뭔지 모르겠지만   완전히 해결됐네요 감사합니다
<markers> 이렇게 뜨네요 'ㅅ'
<autowiz03> ping 10.0.2.15 로는 핑이 가나요?
<autowiz03> 된다는 vm 에서 ping 10.0.2.13 으로는 핑이 가나요?
<markers> From 10.0.2.15 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable  이렇게 뜨네요
<markers> 되는쪽에서 ping 날려봣는데
<markers> 저렇게 뜨고
<autowiz03> time out 이랑 번갈아가면서 뜰 수 도 있어요
<markers> 안되는쪽에서 ping 날리니깐 핑 들어가고 -_-;; 머지
<autowiz03> 양쪽 arp -an 다시 부탁 드립니다.
<markers> 일단 되는쪽은 ? (10.0.2.2) at 52:54:00:12:35:02 [ether] on eth0 ? (10.0.2.13) at <incomplete> on eth0
<markers> 잠시만요 안되는쪽 재부팅하는중이라 'ㅅ';
<markers> 근데 이번주 토욜에 세미나 1시부터 5시까지 하나요?
<autowiz03> 인터넷 회선은 어디껄 쓰시는지요?
<markers> 흠... 지금 학교 연구실에서 하는거라 어디껀지는 저도 자세히는 모르겟네요 '';;
<markers> 국민대학교인데
<markers> kt인가 -_-
<yemharc> markers: 그러니까 지금 정확하게, 한 컴퓨터에서 가상머신 2개를 돌리는데
<yemharc> 그 둘 간에 통신이 안되는거에요?
<autowiz03> 그런거 같네요
<markers> ? (10.0.2.2) at 52:54:00:12:35:02 [ether] on eth3  안되는쪽 메시지예요
<autowiz03> 10.0.2.2 로는 둘다 핑이 간다는거 같은데 말이지요.
<markers> 아휴 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz03> 안된다는쪽을 live cd 로 부팅해서
<autowiz03> 한번 확인해보시지요.
<markers> 박사님이 원래 학교 서버에 있는 아이피 알려주시기로 햇었는데 지금 당장 못해서 가상머신으로 돌린건디 시작부터 엄청 막히네요
<markers> live cd용?
<markers> 흠;;
<markers> 그냥 가상머신 하나 더 만들까요?
<autowiz03> 뭐 그것도 하나의 방법일 지도...
<markers> 음..
<autowiz03> 저는 지금 엔진오일 갈러 나가봐야 되서
<markers> 네엥 ㅎㅎ;;
<markers> 감사합니다 일단 안되는 문제가 route 문제 인거 같은거죠?
<yemharc> 정확한 상황을 모르겠어요;;
<yemharc> 컴이 따로 2대인건가요?
<autowiz03> host os (win 7) virtualbox( guest os * 2 )
<autowiz03> guest os 하나는 되고 하나는 안되다고 하시네요 ip 는
<yemharc> 컴이 하나인거죠?
<autowiz03> 10.0.2.15 랑 10.0.2.13 , host 하나 이니 컴이 하나는 맞습니다.
<yemharc> 그럼 호스트에서 게스트 양쪽으로는 잘 접속되나요?
<autowiz03> 지금부터 해보시면 될거 같습니다. ^-^
<markers> 저 잠시 밖에 일이 있어서 ;;
<kingkings> marker님 꼭해결되시길.. 전 잠시!
<yemharc> markers: 게스트 네트워크를 브릿지나 Host-Only로 설정하세요
<yemharc> markers: http://superuser.com/questions/406632/how-can-i-setup-a-guest-guest-network-connection-with-virtualbox
<yemharc> 설정은 이 링크 참고하시구요
<yemharc> host-only 세팅하실때에는 랜카드가 2개 필요하고 하나는 dhcp, 하나는 호스트-온리로 고정IP 설정하시면 됩니다.
<yemharc> 호스트온리 쪽 IP는 호스트OS랑 IP대역이 같아야 해요
<yemharc> HOST os가 192.168...이면 게스트OS쪽도 Host-only 어뎁터 IP는 192.168...대역으로요
<Seony> 킹덤러쉬 정도의 재밌는 타워디펜스 종류 겜 없을까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아이패드용 킹덤러쉬는 정말 명작 중 명작이네요. 따라갈 겜이 없는 거 같습니다.
<drake_cli> 퉤근할래염
<yemharc> 저도 퇴근합니다
<markers> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> aloha1206: 인터넷 창 밑에 보면 Seony 라고 적힌 탭이 하나 보일 거에요. 그거 클릭해보세요
<autowiz03> 음냐냐
<autowiz03> 차에 기름 만땅 채우고 왔음둥
<JSTae76> Hi
<wowi> 안녕하세요
<autowiz03> hello nice to meet you.
<Seony> Hi
<wowi> 질문하나해도될까요. ssd 에 운영체제를 설치해서 쓰는데 부팅시에 제속도가 안나오는 것 같아요. 무슨 문제일까요?
<wowi> 우분투같은 경우 그룹 선택화면에서 로그인화면 나오기까지 15~20초정도 걸리는것 같고.. 윈도우도 꽤 걸리네요.  유튜부에 올라온 영상들만 봐도 윈도우 로고 모이기도 전에 화면넘어가고 하는데 전 로고가 다 모아지고도 5초정도 있다가 화면이 넘어가네요.. ssd 문제인가요?
<autowiz03> ssd 도 회사마다 속도가 다릅니다.
<autowiz03> 그리고 메모리와 cpu 에 따라서 다른 결과가 나올 수 있습니다.
<autowiz03> 제 ssd 도 우분투 부팅하면 15초정도 걸리는거 같습니다.
<wowi> ssd는 intel 330 시리즈 120기가 쓰고있고 램은 4기가 cpu는 amd 프로푸스 635 에요
<autowiz03> 윈됴는 (물론 프로그램이 좀 많이 설치되어 있습니다만) 40초 정도 걸립니다.
<wowi> 메인보드는 유니텍 ta785g3 hd
<autowiz03> 윈됴는 윈7사용하시는거 같습니다만.
<wowi> 엇 그러신가요?? ssd이신가요 . 네 윈7이요
<autowiz03> sata hdd 사용 모드라는게 있습니다.
<autowiz03> ahci , raid , legacy? 등
<JSTae76_STUDY> TRIM 옵션이 작동중이신가요?
<wowi> 아하 그거 ,바이오스에 설정하는거 ahci로 설정하라고 하길래 ahci로 해놨어요
<wowi> 네 trim도 켜져있어요
<autowiz03> 정확히 어떤부분에서 어떤 문제가 생기는지는 모르겠습니다만 , 대부분 pata-호환모드 혹은 legacy 모드가 기본값인데
<autowiz03> 이런경우 성능하락이 발생하는경우가 많다고 알고 있습니다만.  무엇보다 동영상이랑 비교해봐서 느리다고 하시는데
<autowiz03> 그 동영상의 제품과 hw , sw 가 다를 수 있습니다.
<wowi> 음.. 그러면 부팅속도는 메인보드, 램, cpu등에 따라서 변할 수 있는건가요?
<autowiz03> 당연히 차이가 난다고 생각합니다.
<wowi> 그렇군요.. 혹시 데이터용 하드가 2개 더 있는데 그것때문에도 느려질수있나요?
<autowiz03> 이론상으로는 sata 포트는 포트 하나당
<autowiz03> 포트 하나하나가 독립되어 있다고 합니다만, 실제로 사용해보면 두개씩 짝지어져 있는경우가 있습니다. 데이터 전송에 병목현상이 생기는 보드가 종종 있습니다.
<autowiz03> 하지만 하드가 꼽혀만 있다고 그다지 차이가 생길거 같지는 않습니다.(이건 확실하지가 않습니다)
<wowi> 아 ..그렇군요 음 혹시 배드섹터가 있는 하드가 달려있으면 영향을 줄 수 있나요?
<autowiz03> 몇초정도가 아니라 심각하게 느려지거나 멈출 수 있습니다.
<autowiz03> 속도가 전체적으로 느려지는게 아니라, 특정 부분에서 hang 이 걸리는데 시간이 지나면 풀리는경우가 있으나, hang 이 풀리지 않는경우도 있습니다.
<wowi> 제 데이터하드가 디스크도구를 통해서 보니  "현재펜딩섹터수" 에 빨간글씨가 되어있고 4섹터가 표기되어있는데 이거 문제인가요?
<autowiz03> 팬딩섹터가 베드섹터 발견시 다른 위치를 사용하도록 마팅해놓은걸 말하는거 같습니다.
<autowiz03> 대계의 hdd 는 배드섹터가 생기는 정도가 되면 전체적으로 상태가 좋지 않은 경우가 많습니다.
<autowiz03> 즉 다른 섹터도 배드섹터 발생 직전일 경우가 있습니다. 이런경우
<autowiz03> 해당 섹터들이 읽혀질때까지 여러번 시도하게 됩니다. 이런경우 상당히 느려진것을 체감할 수 있습니다.
<wowi> 네 그렇군요.. 스마트에 '디스크가 몇몇 불량섹터를 포함하고있습니다' 라고 나와서 뭔가 불안하네요 혹시나 데이터에 문제가 생길까봐 ㅠ
<autowiz03> 하지만 자주 발생하는 문제는 아닙니다. 가능하면 데이터 hdd 를 제거하시고 부팅 테스트를 해보시기를 권해 드립니다.
<autowiz03> 섹터단위(512byte) 로 문제가 발행했을 가능성이 상당히 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> autowiz03, (_ _ )너븢구
<DarkCircle> 너브죽
<autowiz03> 안녕하세요. 다크써클님.
<wowi> 어쩐지 파일을 삭제할때 계속 로딩만하고 삭제가 안되고 하는 경우가 종종 있더라구요...
<DarkCircle> 불량섹터가 한개라도 생기면 좀 아깝긴 하지만 버리는게 좋습니다.
<wowi> 검색해보니 막 논리적 불량섹터 물리적 불량섹터 이런게 있던데 물리적인거면 매우 위험하다고하더군요
<autowiz03> 예 대부분 hdd 는 베드 하나 생기면 자료 싹 빼고 버리는게 일반적입니다.
<wowi> 아예 고칠수없는건가요 한번생기면?
<DarkCircle> 그게 흠 헤드가 flying-height를 유지하고 있어야 하는데
<autowiz03> 최근에 어떤 방식이건 간에 포맷해서 배드 섹터 없어진 경우는 못봤습니다.
<DarkCircle> 어떤 충격 때문에 디스크 표면을 살짝이라도 찍거나 긁게 되면 그게 그냥 베드입니다.
<wowi> 그렇군요.. 애초에 하드가 불량인건가 ㅠㅠ 2010년도에 샀던건데...
<DarkCircle> 간단히 말해서 잘못 체크해서 나오는 문제가 아니면 대부분 물리적인 불량이죠
<autowiz03> 사고 일주일만에 배드 발생해서 교환받은적 많이 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 전원을 갑자기 껐다가 켜도 그런문제가 발생하고 리셋버턴을 눌렀다든지 정전이 됐다든지 등에 의해서도 얼마든지 생깁니다.
<wowi> 아 그렇게 생길수도있군요...ㅠ 2006년에 샀던 150기가 하드는 정상으로 나오는데 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 물론 "확신"이 아니라 "가능성의 제시" 죠 :d
<wowi> 글쿤요...으윽
<autowiz03> 구글 리포트에는 이렇게 나와있었다고 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 사실 언제 샀느냐는 중요하지 않아요
<DarkCircle> 10년도 더 된 하드에 베드 한개 없이 잘 돌아가는 놈도 있긴 하니까 ..
<autowiz03> hdd 불량발생은 온도나 사용시간이나 사용빈도와 별 연관성이 없더라~ 입니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 흠 베드가 생겼다면 재수없게 똥밟았네 정도로 생각하시면 ....
<wowi> 아 그렇군요 잘못관리하면 없다가도 금방생길수있나봐요
<DarkCircle> 똥이긴 똥인데 겉이 굳은거 같지만 사실 안굳은 큼지막한 소똥같은거
<wowi> 헉...
<autowiz03> 관리 잘 해서 생길때 되면 생깁니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅋㅋ 그게 좀 슬픈 현실이죠 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz03> hdd 가 통째로 갑자기 바보가 되는경우도 있습니다. 그래서 늘 백업을 해야 합니다.
<wowi> 관리잘해도...생기는구나.. 복불복인가봐요
<autowiz03> 관리 잘 해도 생길때 되면 생깁니다.
<wowi> 운이 좋으면 오래써도 안생기고 나쁘면 새것이라도 금방생기고 하는군요
<autowiz03> 대략 그렇다고 볼 수 있습니다.
<wowi> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/ssdit.jpg/   이거 제 ssd 벤치인데 한번 봐주세요
<autowiz03> 잘 나오네요
<wowi> 아 그런가요??
<DarkCircle> 4K가 문제인데 저정도면 괜츈 ...
<DarkCircle> 어디 드라이브인가요?
<DarkCircle> 제조사가?
<wowi> 인텔
<wowi> 330시리즈 120기가에요
<DarkCircle> 역시 (...)
<wowi> 헉 안좋은건가요 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 인텔은 진리죠
<autowiz03> 높은 편입니다.
<DarkCircle> 요새는 삼성이 탑을 먹지만 얼마전만 해도 인텔이 탑을 먹었죠
<wowi> 아 그런데 다른 사람들 비슷한 가격대의 ssd수치보면 막 읽기쓰기가 400씩나오고하던데
<wowi> 제 메인보드가 sata3를 지원안해서 그런건가요
<DarkCircle> 그건 다른 프로그램을 동시에 돌리고 있다거나 하는 문제로 달라질 수도 있구요
<autowiz03> 400은 제가 알기로는 raid 묶은거 아니면 ram 캐쉬로 복사/이동 되는 용량이 작은 파일일 경우 입니다.
<wowi> 그렇군요..
<DarkCircle> 램의 문제도 있을 수도 있고 데이터 버스 클럭 속도의 문제일 수도 있고 ...
<DarkCircle> 저정도면 그래도 상당히 양호한 편이예요
<wowi> 그럼 정상범위라는 건가요 그렇다면 다행이네요.. 혹시 불량인가고 의심을;;;
<DarkCircle> SSD는 아무리 싸구려를 사도 하드보단 빠르니까요
<wowi> 처음샀을때 기대에 부풀어서 부팅도하고 벤치도돌려보고 했는데 막 크게 와닿지가 않더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<wowi> 네 프로그램 구동속도는 빠르긴한거같아요
<DarkCircle> 게임이나 병렬 계산 돌린다든지 가혹성 테스트를 한다든가 ...
<DarkCircle> 이런 류가 아니면 SSD 퍼포먼스에 크게 민감할 일은 없을듯 싶네요.
<DarkCircle> 하루종일 뭔가를 컴파일한다든가라면 흠 SSD 수명에 어떤 영향을 미칠지 ..
<wowi> 아하 전 그냥 영화보고 음악듣고 인터넷하고 어쩌다한번씩 게임하고 그정도에요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그러면 그렇게 비싸게 살 필요도 없었던거군요.
<wowi> 그냥 뭔가 한번 ssd라는걸 체험해보고싶어서 ㅠ ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 동네 조립가게에서 50만원 잡아주고 적당한 스펙 잡아서 맞춰도 ...
<DarkCircle> 요샌 SSD보다 하드가 드럽게 비싸서 -_-
<wowi> 맞아요
<wowi> 비싸더라구요
<DarkCircle> 1테라가 8만원이 뭐야 8만원이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<wowi> 원래는 얼마나 했었나요?
<DarkCircle> 작년에 동남아 홍수크리 터지고 나서 ㅈ됐구나 싶었는데
<DarkCircle> 그때 1테라가 5만 5천쯤 했죠
<DarkCircle> 진리의 히다찌 ...
<wowi> 아나.. 미리 좀 사놓을걸..ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 동남아 홍수는 히다찌를 쓸었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그때 3테라가 16만원인가 그랬음.
<wowi> 히다찌.. 데이터용 하드로는 뭐가 좋아요?
<DarkCircle> 히다찌가 무지 좋았죠
<DarkCircle> 쓰다 발로 차도 뻑이 안나는 진리의 안정성 ..
<wowi> 오... 되게 좋은가봐요
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 퀀텀하드 쓸때가 그랬는데 히다찌가 그걸 구현 (...)
<wowi> 그런데 인기는 왜 없는거죠  보통 시게이트나 웬디가 항상 높은 순위에있던데...
<DarkCircle> 그리고 다른 하드는 솔직히 못믿겠더군요
<DarkCircle> 써보질 않아서 모르니까 인기가 없던거죠
<DarkCircle> 히다찌 사용층은 앱등이와 같은 존재라서
<DarkCircle> 아는 사람들만 사다가 쓰는 그런거였어요
<wowi> 그렇군요 오호...
<wowi> 히다찌에서 요즘에 나오는 것도 좋아요? 좋은만큼 왠지 비쌀거같아요
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 망해서 이젠 안나오죠
<wowi> 헉.....
<DarkCircle> 재고떨이품도 열라비싸짐 -ㅠ-
<wowi> 아쉽네요 ㅠㅠ
<wowi> 다크님
<wowi> http://i45.tinypic.com/106d2z7.jpg  , http://i49.tinypic.com/vys8j7.jpg  이게 제 데이터 하드 두개인데 한번 봐주시겠어요
<wowi> D드라이브는 2년전에 산 600기가 웬디 , E드라이버는 2006년에 산 150기가 웬디에여
<DarkCircle> 이정도면 쓸만하네요. 숫자에 연연하실 필요가 없 =3
<wowi> 아 그런가요..?
<DarkCircle> 숫자는 기분을 좋게 하죠 :D
<DarkCircle> 하지만 저런 평균이니 뭐니 하는 통계는 구라라는거.
<DarkCircle> 그러니 숫자에 연연하시지 마시라능.
<wowi> 아.. 체감속도가 중요한가요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 상대적으로 A 에서 a값이 나오고 B에서 b 값이 나왔는데 (a>b 인데)  B가 더 빠르게 느껴지더라 라고 한다면
<DarkCircle> 그걸로 장땡.
<DarkCircle> (a,b가 시간당 데이터 전송량일경우)
<wowi> 그렇군요 숫자는 중요하지않구나... 아 근데 불안한게 한번씩 파일이 안지워질때도있고 로딩이 뭔가 멈춰버리는(?) 그런현상들이 종종 있어서.. 아무래도 백업하드가 하나 더 있어햐겠죠?
<autowiz03> markers 님 자리 계신가요?
<wowi> 아까 로그아웃하신거같던데요
<DarkCircle> 좀 충격적인 얘기지만 한가지 더 말씀드리자면 윈도우즈에 나오는 체험수치 그런것도 딱히 의미는 없습니다. 보면 그냥 기분이 좋으니까 보는거죠
<DarkCircle> 파일이 안지워질 때가 있다면 하드를 하나 예비용으로 더 사두시는걸 추천.
<wowi> 그..그렇구나 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 여기 채널분들 보니까 nas 같은거 활용 잘 하시던 것 같은데
<DarkCircle> 그냥 하드 붙여놓고 직접 억세스해서 데이터 집어넣는걸 못믿겠다면 nas를 써보세요
<DarkCircle> nas는 애초부터 초기불량이면 하드는 물론이고 장치를 통째로 다 바꿔주니까 .
<wowi> 그게뭐지 ㅠ nas라는것도있군요
<DarkCircle> 일단 검색부터
<wowi> 차세대 스토리지?!
<wowi> 다크님 혹시 Seagate 2TB Barracuda ST2000DM001 (SATA3/7200/64M) 이 제품 아세요?
<DarkCircle> 전 시게이트 안써요
<wowi> 글쿤요 히타치 ㅠ
<wowi> 여튼 auto님 다크님 답변 매우 감사합니다!
<autowiz03> 아 제 삼성 ssd 우분투 11.04 부팅 15초 나온건 3년전에산 노트북 에서 입니다. SU7300 cpu
<wowi> 헉..
<autowiz03> 리눅은 프로그램 어지간히 많이 깔아도 부팅은 비슷하니까
<wowi> 혹시 그 15초가 전원 넣고 15초면...ㅠㅠ 전 부팅메뉴선택화면까지 가는것만해도 10초정도 걸리는데 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz03> 예 전원 넣고 입니다.
<wowi> 윽...........난뭐야 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz03> cmos 가 한 6초정도 잡아먹는거 같네요
<wowi> 빠르네요.. 아 제 컴터 조합상태가 이상한가봐요
<autowiz03> 데탑 메인보드가 cmos 부분은 더 느릴 수 있습니다. 제 데탑도 cmos 는 더 느린듯
<wowi> 전원 넣으면 무슨 ahci driver init.... 이런게 떠서 시간을 잡아먹질않나..으..
<wowi> 아 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 데탑이나 랩탑은 부팅속도는 정말 신의 축복이죠.
<DarkCircle> 초고성능 서버같으면 BIOS화면 넘어가는데 3분쯤 걸립니다 뭐 이쯤이면 말 다했죠 .
<DarkCircle> 부팅 속도가 빠른 만큼 하드웨어 상태 검사를 대충하고 넘어간다는 얘기가 될 수도 있구요 .
<DarkCircle> 빠른 속도가 좋냐 무결성이 좋냐 양자 택일.
<Seony> 전원키면 톱니바퀴가 한 바퀴도 채 돌기 전에 켜지는 제 맥북은 그럼 수퍼컴인가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제품마다 좀 편차가 있는듯 싶어요
<DarkCircle> 맥북은 하드웨어 자원에 대한 결합 위치가 static하게 박혀 있어서 scanning 과정이 생략되죠
<DarkCircle> 그래서 똑같이 대충검사하는 과정을 거쳐도 맥북의 검사 과정은 더 빨리 지나갈 수 있고요
<Seony> 제꺼는 애플에서 나오는 ssd가 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> SSD가 어떤 회사에서 나오든지간에 하드웨어가 붙는 슬롯이랑 슬롯에 할당된 어드레스는 고정되어 있죠
<Seony> 예전에 7200rpm 하드디스크 사서 쓸 때는, 그게 인식속도는 엄청 느렸거든요.
<Seony> 부팅이 안되면 어쩌나하는 고민까지도.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 심한경우 부트로더 찾는데 5초정도
<Seony> 아이포토에 앨범이 너무 많아서다른 정리방법이 필요할 듯 싶네요..
<Seony> 와이프랑 연애하면서 모은 사진들부터 시작해서 지금까지 왔는데... 4천장이 넘네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 과저는 dvd에 고스란이... ^^
<autowiz03> 과거
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 2004년도부터 시작했었네요.
<autowiz03> 고스란히 , 가 맞다는군요
<Seony> 제 얼굴이지만 왜이리 생소한지...
<JSTae76> Hi
<JSTae76> Hi
<razGon_web> Seony: Aloha~!
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> iOS6가 나왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 와이프와 아이패드 업그레이드롤
<Seony> 이번 iOS6 업글과 동시에 맥 OSX도 업글됐어요.
<Seony> 좀 더 밀착된 iLife~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 서버 재접속했습니다.
<razGon_web> 음..ios업그레이드 되면 뭐가 달라지나요?
<razGon_web> 획기적이니 6.0일텐데요.
<Seony> http://www.apple.com/kr/iphone/ios/
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아직은 아이폰에  업그레이드 안떳네요.
<razGon_web> 한국은 조금 늦게 뜨려나요?
<razGon_web> 중국산 패드중에서 물론 스팩만 그렇지만, 레티나 안드로이드 패드가 나온다네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 진짜 대륙은.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 하나의 큰 실험장이 되버린거 같아요
<Seony> 워낙 인구가 많으니, 기업 입장에서는 탐나겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그러긴 하겠지만, 복제품의 최고시장이죠.
<razGon_web> 산자이.ㅋ
<Seony> 아이폰 업그레이드는 한국에도 벌써 떴는데요.
<Seony> 한국 시간으로 새벽 2시에 떴어요
<Seony> 아이튠즈에서 직접 업글체크버튼 눌러야할 거에요
<razGon_web> 아. 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 무선업그레이드는 안되나요?
<Seony> 될껄요.
<razGon_web> 지난번에 버전 업될때는 그렇게 안했는데. 하긴. 메이저 업그레이드니.
<razGon_web> 함. 확인해 보겠습니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ~~~
<Seony> iOS5 나오면서 내세운게, iOS5부터는 컴퓨터가 필요없다 거든요.
<Seony> samahui: 안녕하세요
<samahui> IOS6 업그레이드 오래 걸리던데요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 넵 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 허거거..
<samahui> 한국어 시리 된다던데 기대중입니다.
<Seony> 한동안은 시리가 주인의 목소리를 알아먹을 때까지 캘리브레이션이 좀 되어야할 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그러게요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요
<samahui> 그나저나 안철수 출마 선언하자마자 왠 마약투여 여자연예인 실명 거론되고 사망연예인 밝혀지고 그 기사로 도배군요
<samahui> 물타기 의혹이 생길만 하네요
<Seony> 뭐 예정된 일 아니겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 요즘 우리나라 언론은 뭔가... 누군가의 수족이 된 느낌이 강하네요
<Seony> 다른 나라도 마찬가지이긴 한데, 우리나라가 좀 심하긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그나저나 제가 한국우분투사이트를 RSS등록했는데요. 좋은 자료가 있더군요. 이제 구글링 안해도 될듯해요
<razGon_web> http://ajax.ydclinic.net//data/public/22955d7a919be2710d1391cda6e5c563.php?lang=kr
<samahui> 한국우분투 사이트 게시판 검색만 잘해봐도 인터넷 검색없이 왠만한 리눅스 관련 정보는 다 얻을수 있죠
<Seony> 음... 저기 보니까 APM 설치하는데만 7줄 이상 적혀있는데요, 실제로 2줄만 치면 설치가 가능합니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그렇죠. 근데 검색은 구글신이 쉬운면이 있는데.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇죠.ㅋ
<samahui> 근데 전 그냥 책 몇권 사놓고 책찾아보면서 문제해결해요. 이상하게 책찾아보면 암기가 되는데 구글신에서 찾은정보는 까먹는 경우가 생기더군요 ^^;;
<Seony> 저렇게 복잡하게 설치할 필요없이, apt-get mysql-server mysql-client 한 다음, apt-get install phpmyadmin만 하면 끝이에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 근데 뭔가 베이스가 되는 문서라서.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 아마도 한구절한구절 이해를 돕기 위해서 인거 같습니다.
<Seony> 이해를 돕기위한다면 오히려 라인수를 줄여야죠
<Seony> 길게 적으면 저게 왜 저래야하는지 생각해야할 시간이 길어지잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 애플식 사고방식 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 하긴...ㅋAPM는 콤보니.ㅎ
<razGon_web> A.P.M을 따로 생각할 필요는 없다는 거군요.
<razGon_web> 제가 좋게 생각하는 것은 당연한 거지만 저장소를 변경시키는 문구서 부터입니다.
<Seony> 어차피 phpmyadmin 돌릴려면 아파치, PHP, Mysql 다 필요하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 실제로 저는 카이스트로 되어 잇거든요.
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.ㅎ
<Seony> 다만, mysql을 먼저 설치해주는 이유는, 그냥 한방에 phpmyadmin을 해버리면 설치순서가 꼬여버려서 초보자들은 당황하게 되요
<Seony> 그래서 mysql을 먼저 해주고 phpmyadmin을 해주면 편하게 한방 설치가 가능하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 저런 매뉴얼을 작성한다는 것부터가 일단 대단한 일이에요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-20
<razGon_web> 예 그리생각하고 있습니다.
<Seony> razGon_web, 시간나시면 읽어보세요. http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/%EC%95%88%EB%93%9C%EB%A1%9C%EC%9D%B4%EB%93%9C%28OS%29/%EB%AC%B8%EC%A0%9C%EC%A0%90
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 질문있는데요. 리눅스에서 pdf의 크기를 줄인다거나 하는 방법있을까요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<autowiz03> drake ~~
<autowiz03> virtual box 의 nat 는 각각 독립된 router 가 있더군...
<autowiz03> 음... 자리에 없구나...
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세여?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 질문있는데요. 리눅스에서 pdf의 크기를 줄인다거나 하는 방법있을까요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 파일 사이즈요?
<autowiz03> pdf 문서에 사진이 많은 경우 사진을 리사이징 하는것도 한 방법이겠습니다만.
<autowiz03> 그외 에는 gzip , bzip2 , lz 압축 말고는 안떠오르네요
<yemharc> 음......그러니까 PDF 자체를 줄이려는건가요 아니면 보관용으로 줄이려는 건가요
<razGon_web> 파일사이즈를 줄이려는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 단순하게 줄이니 ocr이 안되더군요.
<razGon_web> 마킹하고 주석 달려고 하려는데 안되더라구요.
<autowiz03> 뭐 가능하면 작은게 좋긴 하지만 줄일려는 이유가 왜 줄일려고 하는건가요?
<autowiz03> 또 pdf 말고 다른 형식을 쓰면 안되는건가요? 평균 파일당 사이즈는??
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> razGon_web: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1133357
<yemharc> 이게 괜찮네요
<yemharc> 하지만 고스트 스크립트라니......구관이 명관이네요
<razGon_web> 고스트스크립트? 뭔지요?
<yemharc> 음.....뭐 간단하게 옛날부터 사용되던 벡터 이미지 툴이에요
<razGon_web> 예 검색해보니 그렇군요. ps파일등을 보는 뷰어로 나와있군요.
<razGon_web> 결국은 고스트 스크립스 설치해야 되는 군요.
<razGon_web> 근데 변환하는게 컴퓨터 자원을 많이 먹죠?
<yemharc> 글쎄요... 생각보다 많이 먹는 느낌은 아니었는데......
<samahui> 점심 식사 맛나게들 드세요 ^^
<Seony> 스마트폰 게임 개발 이야기라는 웹툰 무쟈게 웃기네요...
<Seony> 같은 개발자는 아니지만 그래도 상당부분 공감이 가는...
<yemharc> 아 그거 말씀이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네이버에 연재되는 웹툰이요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 알고보니 한게임 소속 직원들..
<Seony> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=403631&no=8&weekday=sun ㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=403631&no=12&weekday=sun 이것두 기억에 남네요
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<MK-BB> Seony: iOS 6로 럽글하셧어유?
<Seony> 당연하죠.
<Seony> 오늘 일어나자마자 바로 했는데 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아이패드 아이폰 아이팟 두개 하느라 시간 진짜 오래걸린듯
<MK-BB> 차이 없어보이던데
<Seony> 맥이 없으니까 차이가 없어보이죠
<MK-BB> 저 회사에서 아이폰5 사준대요 ㅌㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 월욜에 아침일찍 가게가서 사려구요
<Seony> 다음주 월요일날 나와요?
<MK-BB> 넵
<Seony> 이번 iOS6 업글에 맞춰서 맥OSX도 업글됐거든요..
<MK-BB> 맥미니 살까
<MK-BB> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 페북이랑 몇가지 업글되서 나오긴 햇는데, 뭐가 바뀌었는지는 자세히 안봐서 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 차이 많은데요
<yemharc> Seony: 저 호출 한번 해보시겠어요?
<Seony> yemharc: 여기서요?
<yemharc> 어....한번만 더 부탁드려요
<Seony> yemharc:
<yemharc> 엉......이거 뭔가 알 수가 없네;;
<Seony> 음.. 눈에 띄는 변화가 뭔지 이제 슬슬 문서 좀 뒤져봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 알림센터에 링키누스가 등록되어 있는데, 센터로는 안와서 그로울이 잡아먹나 하고 끄니까 알림은 오는데 그로울 알림;;
<yemharc> 뭐지;;
<Seony> 제 알림센터에는 링키누스는 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아, 그게 bark가 등록을 해주더라구요
<Seony> 아... 그럼 저랑 상관없는거군요
<yemharc> 이건 좀...... 시간 들여서 더 써봐야 알거같네요
<Seony> 오늘 업글된게 10.8.2인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<MK-BB> 전 colloquy 쓰는데
<Seony> 일단 mac osx은 페북 연동부분 제외하면 큰 변화는 없네요.
<MK-BB> 아 한국 가기 싫어지는....
<MK-BB> 10월에 한국가거든요 ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 서니옹 한국돈 좀있으셔유? ㅌㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 학교는요?
<Seony> 맨날 나만 보면 돈 얘기에요? ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 학교 온라인이라니까
<MK-BB> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 우린 돈으로 엉킨사이자나요
<Seony> 한국에 돈이 있으면 여기서 고생 하겠어요? ㅎ
<yemharc> 허......
<yemharc> 대쉬보드 위젯도 폴더관리가 되네요
<MK-BB> 난 모르것내 자여지
<MK-BB> 긋나잇
<Seony> 오 그래요?
<Seony> g'night
<yemharc> 네. 지금 얼결에 했는데 폴더가 뙇......
<Seony> 런치패드 식으로 바뀌었군요
<DarkCircle> 비영리 채널에서 "돈으로 엉킨 사이" 라니 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 막말이라도 퍼블릭에선 좀 ... -_-
<yemharc> 안드로이드는 또 악성코드로 난리군요
<DarkCircle> 뭘 또 이상한걸 심어놨길래 악성코드가 (...)
<yemharc> GTA를 가장한 앱이고
<yemharc> 실행하면 "플래쉬 필요하니 추가다운로드 합니다" 하고선 악성코드
<DarkCircle> 요새 안드로이드에 플래시 안쓰는데 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 웃긴게 시스템 권한요청이 전혀 없는데 빼간대요
<DarkCircle> 아직도 플래시 쓰는걸로 아는 사람들 있나 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 그러니까, "플래쉬가 없는데 우리겜은 필요하니 추가다운 합니다" 로 낚는거죠
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ 그러면 뭐 자동으로 사용자가 알아서 OK를 하겠군요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 권한 요청 있는거네 (...)
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까, "시스템 뭐뭐에 접근요청이 왔습니다"는 안드로이드 시스템 영역에서 콜이 오는거잖아요
<yemharc> 근데 그거 자체가 없어요
<DarkCircle> 네 그게 직접적으로 뭘 한다가 아니라 시스템 권한 요청 보면 둘러대쟎아요
<DarkCircle> 대충
<DarkCircle> 딱히 뭘 한다가 아니라 대충 이런걸 한다라는 식으로
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 권한하나를 가지고 악용하는거 같군요
<yemharc> 안드는 시스템 요청 들어오면 단순 팝업이 아니라 안드로이드 기본화면으로 뜨지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 그걸 뭐라카드라 -.-
<DarkCircle> 뷰라고 하던가
<am0c> 액티비티
<am0c> ..?
<yemharc> 우와..... 삼성의 지칠 줄 모르는 의지다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 삼성은 죽지 않나 ..
<yemharc> 그 왜, 삼성 광고중에 애플스토어 앞에 줄서있는 사람들 앞에서 겔럭시 자랑(?)하는 선전
<yemharc> 아이폰5 버전도 나왔네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 정말 이정도면 의지네요
<DarkCircle> 티아라 따윈 사실 아무것도 아니죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 티아라는 의지드립 했다가 거대 재벌 권력의 카르텔에 짓눌려서 개망.
<yemharc> 뭐 제대로 눌렸죠
<yemharc> 그래도 그나마 다행(?)인건 왕따당하던 애까지 싸잡아 눌리진 않은 정도네요
<DarkCircle> 왕따당하던 애랑 언니는 참 잘도 빠져나왔죠
<DarkCircle> 잘 터뜨린거고  잘 빠져나온것.
<yemharc> http://media.daum.net/economic/finance/newsview?newsid=20120920070606577
<yemharc> 이게 왠일이래!?
<yemharc> 애들이 요새 로비 할 돈이 없나?!
<DarkCircle> 흠 근데 저거 개소리 같은데요
<DarkCircle> 아직 윈도에서밖에 안되거든요
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 액티브X 버렸다고 해봐야 어차피 윈도에서밖에 안되는거
<DarkCircle> 그냥 쓰레기 =3 버리시라능.
<yemharc> 그래도 일단 AX 걷어낼 수 있는 실마리는 잡힌거죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 저게 흠 .. 인증서 처리하는게 조낸 웃겨요
<yemharc> 바꿔말하면 컴은 몰라도 폰에서는 더 확대될 수 있다는 말이니까요
<DarkCircle> AX라는게 말하자면 UI쪽이나 다를 바가 없어서
<DarkCircle> 하부레벨 라이브러리는 그대로인거죠
<DarkCircle> 그리고 은행권에서 쓰는 졸라 웃긴 솔루션이 있는데
<yemharc> 그 하부레벨이 SSL로 바뀌기만 하면 모든게 풀릴텐데......
<DarkCircle> 인증서를 왜 인터넷으로 복사하냐고 -_- 미친놈들
<yemharc> 엉.....?
<yemharc> 인증서를 복사?..........
<DarkCircle> 윈도에 설치한 인증서 웹으로 접속한 다음에 아잉뽕에다 복사하쟎아요
<DarkCircle> 모르셨음?
<yemharc> 아아 그거요
<DarkCircle> 로컬이 아니라 업스트림으로 올린다음에 인증번호 때리고 올라가는거 말이죠
<DarkCircle> 그게 얼마나 위험한 짓인데
<yemharc> 아니 뭐 어차피 공인인증서는 전혀 안믿어서 뭘 어쩌건 알바 아니에요 (..)
<DarkCircle> 인증서가 담긴 USB를 길거리에서 잃어버리는것만큼 위험하죠
<yemharc> 공인인증서 수십개를 믿느니 보안카드를 외우고 말지........
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 생각난김에 보안카드나 새로 발급받을까.....
<yemharc> 거진 1년 써서 카드 자체도 낡았네요
<DarkCircle> 근데 공인인증서도 나름 풀어내는 방법이 있는지라 ㄱ-
<yemharc> 아니 뭐, 부르트 포스에도 뚫리는데요
<yemharc> 그건 사실 '보안장치'라고 말하는게 모욕이에요
<DarkCircle> 하긴 그러게요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 웃긴게 보안 전공하는 애들이 졸라 최신의 고도의 기술을 사용했다고 약장사질.
<DarkCircle> 뚫릴려면 수백년이 걸린다고 구라쳤다가 구글링해보라고 했더니 애들 피보더군요 =3
<DarkCircle> 수백년은 개뿔 ... 넣으면 바로 빠져나오는구만 일주일이냐 한달이냐가문제지 .
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 애초에 지금 시대에 아직도 64비트 암호고 쌍방향 검증도 아닌데 무슨ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 하다못해 인증서 자체에 "연속 몇회 틀리면 파일 폐기" 같은거라도 달려있으면 말도 안해
<yemharc> 여가부 ㅂㅅ느님들은 애니팡이 뜨는게 눈꼴신가보군요
<DarkCircle> 256비트 암호화정도는 되어야죠 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 아무리 못해도
<DarkCircle> 근데 은행권에서 쓰는게 인증키는 1024비트인가 그런데 실질적으로 머신 성능에 반비례해서 해독시간이 기하급수적으로 줄어든 탓에다
<DarkCircle> 해독 알고리즘도 나름 개발이 되어서 그딴게 사실 필요가 없 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 여가부는 아얘 게임을 지상에서 멸종할 기세죠
<DarkCircle> 1등부터 꼴등까지 등수 매기는 시험도 게임이론에 들어가니 차라리 모든 학력고사 대입고사를 폐지하고 병신크리티컬 군단을 육성하든가 =3
<yemharc> 애초에 "경쟁심을 유발하는"에서 이건 대한민국 국가체제에 대한 반기죠 (먼산)
<yemharc> 게임 고시안대로 하자면 일단 현실부터 셧다운
<yemharc> .........
<DarkCircle> 게임이론의 기초도 경쟁심이 근본 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 컴퓨터랑 하든 다른 상대방과 하든 경쟁해서 이기는게 목표 아닌가
<DarkCircle> 대한민주주의 인민공화국을 만들 기세 =3
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 하긴 자유 민주주의 개념도 모르겠지 =3 저정도면 그냥 파쇼집단
<samahui> 오늘 내일이면 주말이군요
<samahui> 주말내내 운동으로 단련 좀 해줘야 겠습니다
<samahui> 앉아서 일하다보니 허리가 욱씬욱씬하네요
<autowiz03> 저는 주말동안 벌초로 체력단련될 예정입니다.
<samahui> 벌초 가시는 군요
<samahui> 수고하세요
<autowiz03> 예 올해도 어김없이 왔네요
<samahui> 전 농구할 계획입니다.
<autowiz03> 왠지 좀 부럽군요...
<samahui> 벌초는 벌써 다녀왔습니다.
<samahui> 저빼고 동생들이 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 어릴때는 체력좋고 맏이라는 핑게로 거의 제가다 벌초하고 심부름다니고 했는데...
<samahui> 나이들고 다들 장성하니 동생들이 많아 몸이 편하군요
<samahui> 올해도 추석지내고 뭐하고 하다보면 순식간에 지나가겠군요.
<autowiz03> hi~
<samahui> 퇴근 해야겠네요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁 시간들 되세요
<samahui> 그럼 이만 가보겠습니다
<Seony> 들어가세요
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/iZxmu
<yemharc> 평범한 무리수.........ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<cuwoom> 오랜만에 놀러왔습니다~
<oming> 노트북 fn키 중에 무선인터넷을 키고 끄는 키가 있는데 예전에 우분투 설치시에는 잘됬는데,, 언젠가부터 이키가 먹통이네요.. 다시 사용할수 있는 방법 없을까요?
<oming> 참고로,, 옆에 붙은 블루투스 키는 잘작동 됩니다.
<markers> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<wowcon> 안녕하세요. 질문이 있는데요. 리눅스민트13에서 새로나온 cinnamon 1.6버전을 설치하려고하는데 'cinnamon 패키지는 이미 최신버전입니다' 라고 하면서 새로운 버전(현재버전은 1.4)이 설치가 안되네요. 아시는 분 있나요?
<twinsenx> wowcon: 나온지 얼매 안되서 언스테이블 로미오만 되나봅니다. http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2177
<twinsenx> wowcon: http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/?p=207#comment-3265
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<cskim> 안녕하세요.
<twinsenx> 꾸잉꾸잉
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 하이요~~
<razGon_web> iOS6로 오늘 업그레이드 했네요.
<razGon_web> 아이패드
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 라즈곤님 안녕하세요~
<razGon_web> 안들오이들 판때기 디스플레이 괜찮은게 뜨던데. 가격이 싸면 좋겠네요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 오래 걸린다고 하더니만 오늘 아침은 그리 오래 안걸리네요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 아이패드가 폐쇄성만 깨면 정말 좋은데 말이죠.
<razGon_web> 루팅해버려?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 탈옥요?
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 하세요그냥ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 어차피 탈옥하고 문제 생기면 DFU 모드가서 아이튠즈로 복원하시면 됩니다
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그게 문제가 아니라 순정을 좋아하는 저라서요,.
<JSTae76> razGon_web: DFU 모드 가는 방법은 탈옥하실때도 해야하는데다가 인터넷 검색하시면 잘 나오니깐 쉬워요
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 탈옥을 하고 뭐하시려구요?
<razGon_web> 파일의 드나듦이 힘들어요.
<razGon_web> iOS상에서는 ajaxplorer로 업로드가 안되더라구요.
<razGon_web> 제가 pdf주석다는 어플쓰는데. iAnnotate PDF쓰는데. 이거 BOX와 드랍박스. 그리고 몇개 되는데. FTP서버나 ajaxplorer에 연동이 되었으면 해서요.
<razGon_web> ajaxplorer에서는 그것으로 오픈이되더군요.
<razGon_web> samahui: 알로하~
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_web> iOS6로 업중입니다.
<samahui> 즐거운 금요일 입니다 ^^
<samahui> 네 전 업 다했습니다 ^^
<razGon_web> ajaxplorer도 많이 좋아 졌더라구요.
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 어차피 탈옥하시나 안하시나는 시스템을 변경하지 않는다면 그닥 순정 탈출이라는 느낌이 안드니깐요..
<JSTae76> samahui: 불금!!!!!
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그나이에 불금 알면 안되는데.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 왜요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 19금.ㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 오늘 '스포츠 데이'라고 해서 십리대밭 (울산, 학교에서 1시간 30분 ~ 2시간)까지 걸어가서 걸어와야하네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon_web> 미친!
<razGon_web> 운동은 ㅠ.ㅠ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 살려주시옵서서..
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 무려 체육복 '동복'을 입고가야된다말이요..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 'http://news.donga.com/Inter/New/3/02/20120920/49556129/1' 흥미로운 기사군요ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 오늘 일끝나고 야간 농구경기 잡혔어요
<razGon_web> 물 많이 챙기시고 신발은 가볍고 편한걸루. 옷은 간편한 것으로 들고 가세요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> samahui: 묵념 (...)
<samahui> ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 무조건 학교 체육복 ' 동복 '
<samahui> 조기퇴근 신공을 펼친다음 고대까지 가서 농구할듯해요 ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 오~~~
<samahui> 현실은 한강에서 하게 될 확율이 가장 높지만...
<razGon_web> 농구하시는 분들은 jumper's knee조심하세요.
<samahui> 모교를 농구하러만 방문하네요
<samahui> 이미 무릎에 삐거덕 소리가...
<razGon_web> 양무릎뼈에 붙은 인대가 염증이 많이 옵니다.
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 그런거 같아요
<samahui> 농구를 거의 주말마다 매주 하는데
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui> 한번하면 4시간 이상식 하다보니까
<razGon_web> 그쪽으로 테이핑하시면 더 좋습니다.
<samahui> 무릎이 안좋아요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 테이핑 하면 좋은데 하다보면 테이핑 없으면 다리에 힘이 안들어가는 느낌이라
<razGon_web> 누구더라? MBA왕년에 득점왕 슈팅가드.
<samahui> 그냥 보호대 차고 해요 아님 맨몸으로
<razGon_web> 그 사람있는데. 드리블 잘하고... 득점 장난아니게 하던사람
<razGon_web> 다리 테이핑과 팔꿈치 테이핑하더군요.
<samahui> nba면 조던? 웨이드?
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 좋아하는 선수만 알아서
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 네 팔꿈치도 잘못 던지면 아파오죠
<samahui> 제가 드리볼 장난아니게 하고 쩜프슛을 무지막지하게 하는 타입이라
<razGon_web> 잠시 환자요.,
<samahui> 돌파와 쩜뿌
<samahui> 댕겨오세요
<razGon_web> http://ukopia.com/ukoSports/?page_code=read&sid=20&sub=2&uid=145182
<razGon_web> 제가 말씀드리는게 아이버슨이였네요.
<razGon_web> MBA가 아닌 NBA
<JSTae76> 리하이얌
<samahui> 아 아이버슨 ㅋ
<samahui> 아이버슨 뿐만 아니라 많은 선수들이 테이핑하고 뛰죠. 그만큼 무릎에 무리가 많이 오는 운동이 없죠 배구 빼고요 ^^;
<samahui> 9시부터 회의라 회의 준비 해야겠네요. 이따 다시 올께요 ~~~
<samahui> 오늘하루 즐겁게 보내세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-21
<razGon_web> Seony: 리하이요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 아이패드+iAnnotate PDF+BOX 혹은 dropBox이렇게 하니 전자책시스템은 완성입니다.
<JSTae76> Seony, 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 걷기시작.. (2시간 남음......)
<JSTae76> Seony, 넹
<JSTae76> am0c, 안녕하세요
<am0c> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_web> am0c: 안녕하세요?
<am0c> 'ㅂ'!
<am0c> 꾸벅 ( _ _)
<razGon_web> 오래간만입니다.
<razGon_web> perl홈피에서 쓰신 컬럼 보았습니다.
<razGon_web> 제가 이쪽이 전공이 아니다보니.... 눈이 빙글빙글..^^;
<am0c> 헉..
<am0c> 흑역사 보시면 안되는데 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 근데 ajaxplorer에서 업로드 안되나요? 하려니 메뉴가 없는 듯해서요
<razGon_web> 드랍박스대신에 ftp나 ajaxplorer연동되게 하면 좋은데 말이죠.
<am0c> 드랍박스랑 ftp랑 ajaxplorer가 사용하는 폴더명을 모두 통일하면 어떨까요 =32
<razGon_web> 죄송합니다. 한가지 조건이 빠졌군요. 아이패드에서요.
<razGon_web> 탈옥하지 않고요
<razGon_web> 좀더 자세한 조건을 말씀드리자면 전자책시스템을 구축하려고 하는데요. 아이패드와 pdf주석어플로 iAnnoate PDF, 클라우드 웹하드로 BOX나 DROP박스를 쓰는데 너무 느려서요.
<razGon_web> 그래서 ajaxplorer나 FTP로 대치할수 없는가에 대한 고민이 있었습니다.
<razGon_web> 또한 ajaxplorer가 아이패드상에서는 아이콘화되서 제가 잘모를수도 있는데, 업로드는 어떻게 되는지 모르겠습니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> box는 생각보다 느리더군요. 다행히도 LG디바이스를 쓰면 50기가를 무료로 제공해주는군요!
<razGon_web> 유플박스보다 더 유용한듯합니다.
<JSTae76> 오늘로 죽을것같습니다.Zz
<JSTae76> 하하..넘 덥네요
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 힘내세요. 이제 곰에서 늑대로 거듭나셔야죠.ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web,넵ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 아이패드 키보드 케이스 어떤게 좋을까요? yemharc님에게 물어봐야 하는데.... 안계시네요.
<razGon_web> 주석을 달다보니 패드 단독으로 가지고 다니기에는 좀 그래서요.
<Seony> 아이맥 구입 정확히 4년 10개월만에 하드디스크 나갔네요..
<Seony> 분해 & 교체 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=274827092&NaPm=ct=h7clofls|ci=0Ga00010K5HerpS700c5|tr=sl|sn=17703|hk=11a2424eaa31da46c93e26dfffc968dc2808f39e
<razGon_web> 이거 어떤가요?
<autowiz05> 가격은 많이 싸고 , 괜찮을거 같긴 하나
<autowiz05> 이거 아이패드 고정할때 어떻게 고정하겠다는건지...
<autowiz05> 안나와 있네요...
<autowiz05> 저는 아이패드 없음으로 패스~
<autowiz05> 구글플레이에 로그인해서 앱설치 누르니 등록된 스맛폰이 나오고
<autowiz05> 설치눌렀더니 스마트폰에 설치가 되더군요... google play 뚫리면 스마트폰 대량 해킹 될 가능성도 있겠구나 싶네요
<Seony> 아이맥 수술 중인데, 교체되는 하드디스크가 무지 느리니까 알고있으라고 얘기했더니... 빠른 걸로 바꾸면 안되냐고 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> SSD 하나 사서 넣어야겠어요
<autowiz05> 뭐가 어떻길래 무지 느리다고 하신건가요?
<Seony> 외장하드 뜯어서나온 하드 박았거든요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일반 하드에 비해서 왜 외장하드가 더 싼지 몰랐었다가... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 케이스도 들어가고 아답타도 포함되어있는데 같은 용량에 이상하게 외장하드가 더 싸더라구요...
<Seony> 뭐 "무지" 느린 정도는 아니겠지만... 그래도 분명 버퍼가 딸린건 사실이니까 좀 오버해서 얘기했더니 빠른거 사자고... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하드디스크가 리눅스에서도 인식이 안되는걸 보면 고장난게 맞긴 맞겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> Seony: 정답입니다!
<JSTae76> 우왕..또맥이야깈ㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 드디어 오셨군요.
<razGon_web> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=274827092&NaPm=ct=h7clofls|ci=0Ga00010K5HerpS700c5|tr=sl|sn=17703|hk=11a2424eaa31da46c93e26dfffc968dc2808f39e
<razGon_web> yemharc: 이거 어떤지요? 별루일까요? 취소하려면 오전중에 해야하는데요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 어떤 용도로 쓰시려구요
<yemharc> 우분투는 점점 맥이 되어가네요
<yemharc> Seony: http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=105965
<yemharc> razGon_web: 노트북의 기능을 바라신다면 사지 마시고, 단순히 텍스트 입력을 편하게 하려는거면 나쁘지 않습니다
<razGon_web> 그냥 책읽고 주석달기용으로 쓰는 겁니다.
<yemharc> 그럼 나쁘지 않아요
<yemharc> 적어도 애플 블투 키보드보단 현명한 선택입니다
<razGon_web> iAnnotate PDF 마크하고 주석 달기보다는 좋네요.
<razGon_web> 달기가 좋네요.
<razGon_web> 다른 것들보다 갑인데 가격이 ㅎㄷㄷ.
<samahui_> ÇÑ±Û ÀÔ·Â Å×½ºÆ®
<yemharc> codepage
<Seony> yemharc: 정말 엄청나게 비슷한에ㅛ
<Seony> 하네요
<Seony> 어차피 우분투는 무료니까 누가 뭐라하진 않겠지만, 그래도 좀 많이 비슷하네요
<yemharc> 좀......
<yemharc> 맥 쓰는 입장에선 데탑으로서의 매리트는 감소하고 있죠
<samahui__> 윈도우에서 xchat설정하기 귀찮군요
<yemharc> 비슷한데 떨어지니까요
<samahui__> 한글땜시
<Seony> 떨어져서 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아마 퀄러티가 비슷했으면 좀 문제였겠지만요...
<razGon_web> 윈도우는 inklchat이 갑입니다.
<razGon_web> xchat의 패러디품.
<samahui_> 설정성공해서걍 쓰려고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 한글 잘나오고 잘읽어지고 좋네요
<samahui_> 제접할께요
<samahui> re안녕하세요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 허거거거.
<razGon_web> 분신술?
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요 ^^
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 직업이 직업인지라 컴터가 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이것저것 테스트 중이예요 새로 시스템하나 꾸렸거든요
<samahui> 우선 가장 중요한 개발환경 구축하고
<samahui> 그다음 xchat설치하고
<samahui> 마지막으로 그밖에 프로그램들 설치했죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 정신 없네요
<samahui> 점심 맛나게 드세요 전 이제 점심 먹으러 갑니다 ^^
<samahui> 점심 시간이 지나니 일이 더 않되는군요.
<samahui> 주말이라는 생각에 집중이 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 어서빨리 퇴근해서 운동하고 집에서 쉬고 싶어지네요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 드리블!! 슛 !! 골~!~~~
<razGon_web> 3 points shot!!
<samahui> 요즘은 팀플위주라 드리블 조금 패스, 패스, 패스, 슛 입니다 ㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아이버슨은 안그러던데요?
<razGon_web> 농구계의 판타지 스타.
<samahui> ㅋㅋ 요즘 대세는 제임스죠 르브론
<samahui> 상대를 뛰어넘어 덩크 ㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 엄청난 돌파력...
<razGon_web> 요즘 대세는 메시죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 리오넬.ㅋ
<samahui> 메시 이야기하니 토요일 새벽에 축구도 하는군요... EPL, 스페인등등
<samahui> 한국선수들이 여기저기 많이 나가있어서 그런지 부쩍 관심이 늘고 중계도 늘어났네요
<razGon_web> 축구는 많이 발전한거 같아요. 머리 좋은 선수들도 많이 나가고요.
<samahui> 2002년 힘이 크죠
<razGon_web> 예 히딩크의 힘이 컷죠.
<samahui> 그때 인기를 끌더니 유망주들 외국 유소년팀에 많이 들어가고
<samahui> 그들이 자라서 지금 올림픽 대표팀 맴버들이 됬죠
<samahui> 잘하자나요 ^^
<razGon_web> 그때 4강가면서 박지성. 이영표. 홍명보.들들
<samahui> 확실히 어릴때부터 제대로 키워야 뭐라도 되는듯해요
<samahui> 네 그때 히딩크 박지성 이영표 홍명보 등등
<razGon_web> 더 대단한건 홍명보감독은 그때부터 방향을 잡았던거 같아요.
<samahui> 그들 덕분에 지금의 한국축구가 발전할수있었죠
<samahui> ㅇㅇ
<samahui> 그러게요
<samahui> 솔직하게 전 지금 국대 해체해 버리고
<samahui> 올림픽 대표팀 데려다가 지금부터 자리 잡게 해서 키우는게 더 좋을꺼 같아요
<samahui> 꾸준하게
<samahui> 그럼 월드컵에서도 지금보다 훨씬 좋은 결과 나올거 같은데
<samahui> 축협이 문제죠
<samahui> 계속 리눅스만 써오다가 오랜만에 윈도우 쓸라니까
<samahui> 뭔가 서먹하니
<samahui> 그래서 일이 더 않되는듯 하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: http://www.bartbusschots.ie/blog/?p=338
<razGon_web> 반대 아닌지요? 계속 윈도우만 쓰려다가 리눅스 쓰려니 더 안되는 거 아닌지.ㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: http://vart1.tistory.com/967
<samahui> 전 계속 개발을 리눅스 환경에서 해와서
<samahui> 윈도우를 더 안써요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 근데 리눅스가 돈되는 생태인지요?
<razGon_web> 오히려 돈은 애플. 안드로이드. 윈도. 리눅스 순일텐데요
<samahui> 돈이라기 보다는
<samahui> 우선 오픈소스라 이것저것 걸리는거 없고
<samahui> 자기만의 환경 만들기 좋고
<samahui> 뭐 그런 이유로 리눅스 씁니다.
<yemharc> 리눅스 생태계는 사실 돈이 안됩니다.
<suapapa> 윈도쓰면서 돈내고 뭐 사본 기억이 없음
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 근데 리눅스 자체는 개발자에게 돈이 됩니다
<razGon_web> suapapa: ㅎㅎㅎ 정답입니다.
<razGon_web> suapapa: 아두이노 공부하고 싶은데. 아이키우기도 바쁘네요..ㅠ.ㅠ
<samahui> 무엇보다 개발환경 만들어 내는데 리눅스가 가장 편해요. 저에게는요 ^^;
<suapapa> 지금은 리눅서인데 놀랍게도 돈내고 사서 쓰는 소프트웨어가 있습니다
<samahui> 저도 리눅스에서 돈내고 쓰는거 몇가지 있어요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 어떤거 쓰시나요
<samahui> 그래픽 툴이라던가 3D툴 그리고 게임이요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 캐드랑 게임
<yemharc> 아, 역시나군요
<samahui> 저도 캐드 돈내고 쓰고
<yemharc> 게임은 둘째치고 캐드 툴은 정말 유료툴이 좋은가봐요
<samahui> 그밖에 게임들이 요즘 유료가 많더군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 요새 유료게임 많아졌죠
<razGon_web> 제가 병의원을 운영하면서 느끼는 게 의학기술이 올라가고 열심히 환자보는데 적용하려는데, 기기에 돈이 들어서 환자에게 비용부담하라고 말하기 그래서 그냥 옛날 시술하는 경우가 많아서요
<samahui> 윈도우 안부럽습니다
<yemharc> 품질도 좋아졌구요
<razGon_web> 리눅스환경도 그렇지 않나 생각됩니다.
<suapapa> 캐드는 전 eaglecad를 샀는데 사실 필요해서 샀다기 보다는 그동안 잘 써왔고 앞으로도 쓸테니 기부 였어요
<yemharc> 음....리눅스 환경은 되려 새 버전이 나와도 안 옮겨가려고 하죠 (.....)
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 아, donate 하신거군요
<samahui> 전 3D개발환경을 구축한적이 있어서 어쩔수 없이 샀죠 회사돈으로
<yemharc> 엉?!
<samahui> 리눅스 환경 한번 만들어 놓으면
<razGon_web> 하긴 리눅스는 계속 쓰면서 우려먹을게 점점 많아지더군요.
<samahui> 바꾸기 싫어지죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 중의적의미..ㅋ
<samahui> 저도 LTS버젼만 업그레이드 하고 그래도 씁니다.
<razGon_web> 저의 서버도 LTS버젼만 업데이트하고 씁니다.
<yemharc> ...시스템이 5년동안 안꺼졌다고 좋아하는 인간들이 있는 곳이라 (...)
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 윈도우에서는 상상도 못할일이에요...ㅎ
<samahui> 저희팀 서버 지난주에 뻗어버렸어요
<samahui> 계속 켜놨다가
<razGon_web> 라스베가스에서는 상상도 못할일이에요....ㅎ
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐, 요즘 윈도는 가능하긴 해요
<samahui> 누가 음료수 쏟아놔서
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 결국은 누가 기계를 바꾸려고 암살을...
<samahui> 아마도 그런 의도가 다분해 보여요
<suapapa> 시스템이 5년동안.. <- 윈도 예긴줄 알았네요. 리눅스 동네에서는 자랑거리가 못됨 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아니면... 일하기 싫어서 그런 만행을 저지른건지도 ..
<razGon_web> 아마도 그런듯합니다.
<samahui> 일반인 입장에서 말씀하신거죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 역시 추석인가봐요. 거리는 북적이는데. 의원에는 환자가 없습니다.
<samahui> 저희 써버는 365일 24시간 쉬지 않습니다. 몇년째
<razGon_web> 오..
<samahui> 새로 교체할때가지 그냥 그대로 갑니다.
<razGon_web> 저희 서버는 혹시나 몰라서 일주일에 한번정도 리부팅합니다.
<samahui> 추석이제 한주 남았군요
<razGon_web> 추석때 내부청소해줘야 하는데.
<samahui> 추석때는 놀아줘야죠
<razGon_web> 추석은 제가 쉬는날... 쉴겁니다.ㅋ
<samahui> 전 금욜부터 화요일까지 쉴 계획입니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui> 그럼 수요일 또 쉬는날이잖아요
<razGon_web> 멋지네요.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 금토일월화수
<samahui> 쭈욱~
<samahui> 종가만 아니면 집에도 안가고 여행가는건데... 역시 집에 가야되서 대충 그정도 놀아줘야 쉬는 시간이 생겨요
<razGon_web> 와...
<razGon_web> 콤보네요.
<razGon_web> 저는 수요일도 일합니다.
<razGon_web> 오전에.
<razGon_web> 토요일도 진료 봐야 해요.
<samahui> 금욜 쉬면서 정리 좀 하고 토욜 대전 갔다가 집에가서 명절 준비 돕고
<samahui> 일욜 명절세고
<razGon_web> 대신 어디 안갑니다.
<samahui> 월욜 올라오면 그때부터 휴식
<samahui> ㅠ
<samahui> 부러워요 어디 안가는거
<samahui> 명절때 고속도로 타는게 가장 힘듭니다.
<razGon_web> 원래 장남이라서 가야 하는데. 일한다고 그냥 넘어가는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 하긴 그러겠군요.
<razGon_web> 어디로 가세요?
<samahui> 그까이꺼 오랜만에 친척들도 보고 가족도 보고 좋은데 운전하던가 버스를타고 내려가는 그 시간이
<razGon_web> 저는 반대라인타서요.
<samahui> 너무 길고 힘듭니다.
<samahui> 아!
<razGon_web> 위로 올라갑니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 부럽네요
<razGon_web> 광주에서 아산으로.
<samahui> 뭐 이번에는 길게 쉬니까 시간타이밍 잘 맞추면 쉽게 내려가고 편하게 올라오겠죠
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 고향가시면 부러워요.ㅎ
<samahui> 작년에 버스탔다가 길에서 6시간 보낸거 생각하면 아... 정말 아찔합니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui> 노트북 베터리 다 떨어지도록 버스에서 아둥바둥
<samahui> 화장실도 안서줘서 더욱더 힘들었어요. 알고보니 자는사이에 갔더군요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 허거거.
<razGon_web> 6시간이면 대전이나 대구?
<samahui> 그 이후로 버스탈때는 음료수 안마십니다.
<samahui> 차 막혀서 그랬어요
<samahui> 버스기사가 막힐거 같다고 원래 길 안가고 돌아갔는데 더 막혔죠
<samahui> 대전입니다
<samahui> 대전서 서울까지 6시간
<samahui> 좀 넘더군요
<razGon_web> 그럴거에요.
<razGon_web> 아산까지 3시간 가량 걸렸으니 그럴거에요.ㅎ
<samahui> 보통 안막힐때 밟으면 1시간30분 주파할 거리를
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 달리면 1시간이면 가요.ㅋ
<samahui> 헉 그렇게 까지 달리지는 못해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 근데 그건 목숨거는 일이고.ㅋ
<samahui> 전 140으로 달리다가 타이어 터진일도 있는걸요
<razGon_web> 150키로 쭈욱...... 앞에 가리고 하고요.ㅎ
<samahui> 타이어 불량판정받고 타이어 공장가서 교체 받았죠
<razGon_web> 번호판 은박지로.ㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui> 터진거 포함 4개다
<samahui> 고속에서 터지면 그 흔들림이 장난 아니더군요
<samahui> 죽기 싫어서 진짜 죽을힘을다해서 운전대 꽉잡고 버텼어요
<samahui> 흔들흔들
<samahui> 터진게 아니라 벗겨졌더군요. 찢어져서 ㅡㅡ 타이어 그렇게 터진거 첨봤어요 철사 들어있던데 그게 다 끊어져서 튀어나왔으니
<razGon_web> 허거거.
<razGon_web> 무섭네요.
<samahui> 횩시 요기서 스크린 골프 해보신분 계신가요?
<samahui> 요금방식이나 장비 대여료같은거 알수 있을까요?
<razGon_web> 저는 골프하면 어깨아파서 아웃입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 알아는 봐드릴수 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 지역이 어디시죠?
<razGon_web> 서울?
<razGon_web> 서울 구와 동을 말씀해주시면 대략 알려드립니다.
<samahui> 서울 입니당
<samahui> 서울 압구정
<samahui> 에서 갈 계획입니다. 내일
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 요즘은 노래방 안가고 한잔하고 골프치러 가자고 하네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 아 귀찮아
<samahui> 운동해야되는데 낼은 낮에 운동해야겠네요
<samahui> 에휴
<samahui> 아 ! 골프도 운동이죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 대충 9홀 16홀 뭐 이런식인건 아는데
<samahui> 몇번 갔는데 갈때마다 다른사람이 계산해서 잘 모르겠네요
<samahui> 내일은 제가 접대해야 되는디 골프도 잘못치고 참 암담하네요
<samahui> 노래방이나가지 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 잠시 물어 볼께요.
<samahui> 가격 저렴하네요 생각보다
<samahui> 대충 인터넷 찾아보고 같이 갔던 사람한테 물어봤어요 ㅎㅎ;; 직접 물어보면 될꺼를 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> razGon님 신경써주셔서 고맙습니다 ^^;
<samahui> 그나저나 잘 못치는 골프로 술값내기를 하자는건... 걍 저한테 사달라는 소리겠죠?
<razGon_web> 아부의 왕 영화 보시기를 추천합니다.
<razGon_web> 왜그런지 나옵니다.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 일종의 甲질이죠.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 이만 나가보겠습니다 ^^;; 오늘따라 일도 안되고
<samahui> 도망가야겠습니다.
<samahui> 외근 핑게대고 조기퇴근신공 발휘~
<samahui> 그나저나 감시의 눈이 많군요
<samahui> 칫
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 잘다녀오세요!
<samahui> 넵 전 지금 갑니다. ^^ 즐거운 주말 되세요.
<razGon_web> 근데 이번에 iOS6 업데이트 하면서 유투브 앱은 사라졌군요!!
<yemharc> 다운받을수 있어요
<Seony> 유튜브 앱이 웹 보다 더 불편하다고 하네요.
<Seony> 사라진 이유는 계약만료 때문이긴 하지만, 앱이 더 불편해서 없앴다고 합니다.
<Seony> 아이클라우드로 이메일 계정 바꾸니까 편하네요.
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<monosss> 하이요
<monosss> 안녕하세요
<am0c> 안녕하세요
<monosss> am0c님 혹시 파이어폭스 1.2 버전인 1.5버전을 다운받았는데 어떻게 까는지 혹시 아시나요?
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_Xch> 불금불금!!!
<JSTae76> Hi
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 불금이네.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> LOL베이비!
<twinsenx> 불금: 불타는 금요일, 브금: 백그라운드뮤직
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 오늘은 슈스케 보는 날.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 인터넷님이 자꾸 파업합니다..ㅠㅠ
<twinsenx> JSTae76: 그 인터넷님은 혹시 에스케이브로드밴드님?
<twinsenx> ...
<twinsenx> 스마트폰 산지 1년이나 지나서야 공중파라디오 기능이 있다는걸 알게된 1인...
<JSTae76> twinsenx 역시 이름값하네요..SKB
<twinsenx> 오호.. 에스케이브로드밴드셨구낭... 최근에 숙부네 인터넷 잘 끊기고
<twinsenx> 간혹 너무 느려진다 하시길래 가봤더니 에스케이브로드였는데
<twinsenx> 아직 원인이 뭔진 저도 모르겠어요. 에스케이브로드 때문인지 유무선공유기에 문제가 있는건지.
<twinsenx> 컴책상 밑에 쭈그려서 에스케이브로드 모뎀을 봤더니 무려 광케이블이 모뎀에 직접 연결되있더군요. 광이면 무지 빨라야할텐데 왠일인지 광속이 체감안되더라구욤
<DarkCircle> 음 혹시 광케이블이 아니라 동축 케이블이 아닌지요?
<twinsenx> 아뇨 브로드밴드 모뎀 뒷편에 주의사항이 적혀있읐는데
<DarkCircle> 광케이블이면 선이 빨대굵기 정도로 얇고 뻣뻣하고 ...
<twinsenx> 케이블 뽑아서 눈으로 쳐다보지 말라구 하던데요?
<DarkCircle> 광이 맞긴 한가보군요 흠 그러면 지역 SO에 클레임을 걸어야 할거 같은데
<twinsenx> 저.. 제가 용어를 잘 몰라서욤 SO가 뭔가욤?
<DarkCircle> 제가 그런 현상을 한달간 하루도 안빠지고 그것도 밤에 밤이면 밤마다 매일 그래서 스트레스 받아서 KT로 갈아탔습니다.
<DarkCircle> 서비스 운영자 말이죠
<DarkCircle> Service Operator
<twinsenx> 아 옙 1588 1577 그 번호 말씀이군요 옙
<DarkCircle> 일빵육인가 걸면 바로 호갱센터로 연결되쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 아마 담당 지역 호갱센터로 연결이 될거예요
<twinsenx> -_- 숙부님도 참... 인터넷이 잘 안되면 에스케이브로드컴을 부르시지.. 왜 날...
<twinsenx> 결론: 조카가 에스케이브로드컴보다 만만하다... ...
<DarkCircle> 웬지 흠 제 추측으로는 하도 스트레스를 받으셔서 호갱센터 애들이랑 이야기를 하시기 싫으셔서일지도 모르겠네요
<twinsenx> 허긴... 문제점을 말로 전달하려면 제가 중간에 끼어들어어야 하긴 해야되네요;;;
<DarkCircle> 저도 한 서너번 그짓 하다가 열받아서 장비 회수해가라 난 모른다 그러고 다 뽑고 그냥 KT 신청했어요
<DarkCircle> 근데 흠 해약하기 전에 호갱센터 반응을 봐야 하는데 요새는 어떨진 모르겠지만 예전에는 해약한다고 하면 사정사정하고 그랬거든요
<DarkCircle> 3개월을 무료로 쓰게 해준다느니 뭐라느니
<twinsenx> 숙부네 워낙 오랜만에 가서... 내 기억엔 두루넷이었는데... 어느 사이에 에스케이브로드컴이 들어와 있더라눈...
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 저 서버가.
<DarkCircle> 두루넷이랑 드림라인이랑 통합하고 그 다음이 하나로 통신으로 한번 더 통합하고 그게 SKT에 먹혀서 SK 브로드밴드
<JSTae76> SK IDC에 있는데.그러지말란말입니다ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 는 개뿔
<JSTae76> Skb는 욕 좀 먹어야되요
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> 아... 그렇게 된거군요... -_- 난 감옥에 수감되있던겄두 아닌데 왜 몰랐을깡...
<JSTae76> SKB 메가포슨가 하나포스도 먹지 않았나요@
<twinsenx> 타이밍 봐가면서 갈아타시라구 권해야겠어욤. 일단 숙부네 동네에서 무난한 서비스가 뭔지 훑어봐야겠어여
<JSTae76> 몰컴은 시전할까..
<JSTae76> 코딩 + 서버 관리를 모바일에서 하니깐..ㅠㅠ 죽어납니다
<twinsenx> 몰컴? 아... 몰컴이 프로그램이군요. 방금 검색해보니 "몰컴 프로그램 닌자팡..." 등 여러가지가 있나보군요
<JSTae76> ??
<JSTae76> 농담이시죠ㅎㅎ@
<twinsenx> 움? 말씀하신 몰컴이랑 제가 검색해본 몰컴이랑 뜻이 다른거군요?
<JSTae76> 몰래컴퓨터입니다ㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> 아 글쿤요. 방금 백괴수사전에서 몰컴 찾았어여.
<JSTae76> 아아ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 이놈의.팬 소리 =-=
<JSTae76> 불안불안ㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> 코딩 서버 관리를 모바일에서 하는 연유가 팬소리 때문이로군요. 터치패드라면 그나마 나을텐데 모바일스마트폰에서 하려면 뎡말 불편하겠어염.
<JSTae76> 타이핑 속도가 더 빨아졌어욬ㅋ
<twinsenx> 마누라.. 닭이랑 콜라 주문해달라니까 나보고 미쳤데여... 밤11시면 정상인데 왜 나보고 미쳤다글지 =.,=
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> 6개월동안 3킬로그램 더 불었으니 그리 가파르게 상승한것두 아닌데... =..=
<JSTae76> 옹
<twinsenx> 뭐.. 주문 안해준다니 할 수 없죠.
<twinsenx> 내가 직접 나가서 닭집에서 먹고 심기일전 집으로 돌아와서...
<twinsenx> 자야죠. =.=
<twinsenx> 그럼 저는 산책을 핑계삼아 슬쩍 away 하옵니다
<sungyo> 노크노크...!
<sungyo> JSTae76님과 다크서클님이 오랜만이셔요.^^
<JSTae76> 오로롤
<JSTae76> sungyo 반가워요ㅎ
<sungyo> ^^ 전 운동하고 들어오는 길이네요.
<sungyo> 참, 혹시 포럼 게시판에 제가 쓴 글 보셨나요?
<JSTae76> 아뇨.
<sungyo> '제 컴퓨터의 운영체제는 리눅스에요'라는 제목인데...ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 보고잇는중입니담
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 재밌네요
<sungyo> 다른것도 한번 읽어보실래요?
<JSTae76> 넵
<sungyo> '우리는 오픈소스 유저입니다'라는 글이에요.
<sungyo> (고거 읽고 어떻게 다가오는지 이야기좀 해주세요~ 전 잠시...샤샥)
<JSTae76> 안나오내뇨.Bb
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> 자유게시판에 찍어보시면 첫페이지에 나올꺼에요.
<sungyo> 혹은 최근글 찍어도 나와요.
<sungyo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=22876
<JSTae76> ㄱ음..공감은좀되는대.
<sungyo> (좀 적어주세요, 지금 좀 다른걸 하고 있거든요)
<sungyo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XNBP18nrRdw
<sungyo> 오늘은 슬슬 나가봐야 할거 같습니다. 모두들 편안한 밤 되세요.^^
<semosi> 가을저녁
<semosi> 아니 새벽
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 올
<JSTae76> 타이밍 구굳ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 굳모닝..!
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 원래 이시간에 들어와요.
<JSTae76> 저가 인사하자마자 접속하셨네요ㅎ
<JSTae76> 아그러시구나ㅎ
<razGon_web> 진료가 8시에 시작하므로
<JSTae76> 아ㅎㅎ곧 시작이네요
<razGon_web> 아흣.
<razGon_web> 오늘은 조금 일찍해야 될듯.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ전 버스 기다이고 있어요
<JSTae76> 왜요?
<razGon_web> 환자가 좀 밀려있어요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 한 2분뒤에 시작하려구요
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ언능 일하세요
<JSTae76> 56분..
<razGon_web> 거의 시작하려구요.
<razGon_web> 잘 다녀오세요!
<razGon_web> 시작합니다.
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎ
<monosss> 하이요~!!!
<JSTae76> monosss, 안녕하세여
<monosss> JSTae76: 님 하이요
<JSTae76> monosss님 네
<JSTae76> monosss님 안 춥나요??
<JSTae76> 저희 쪽은 춥네요..ㅠㅠ
<monosss> JSTae76: 네
<monosss> 거기가 어딘데요?
<JSTae76> 울산입니다
<monosss> 여기 대구인데 안 추운데요?
<JSTae76> 헉..ㅠㅠ 그러시군요
<JSTae76> 저흰 좀 춤네요..ㅠㅠ
<monosss> JSTae76: 님 혹시 리눅스 파이어폭스 업데이트 할수 있으세요?
<JSTae76> 춥네요..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> monosss 업데이트 관리자에서 자동우로 업데이크됩니다
<monosss> 민트리눅스 13인데요
<JSTae76> 민트도 우분투기반이라서 업데이트 관리자를 통하여 업데이트 되실겁니다
<monosss> JSTae76: 님은 리눅스로 보통 어떤거 하세요?
<JSTae76> 서버는 센토스, 메인은 우분투입니다
<monosss> 제가 리눅스 깔아서 윈도우랑 네트워크 공유 할려고 했는데..  아무리해두 잘 안되요
<monosss> 컴퓨터 2대인데요
<monosss> 민트리눅스 한대 윈도우8 한대 두개 공유 할려고 하는데 안되요
<JSTae76> 같은 게이트웨이에 물려있나요?
<monosss> 인터넷 공유기 쓰는데요
<monosss> 제 아이피가 이상하게 나와요
<JSTae76> 인터넷 공유기가 뭐 어떤거에요?
<JSTae76> 일반 공유기랑 같은건가요?
<monosss> ip Time T3004
<monosss> 이넘이 아이피 받는거 같아요
<monosss> 그래서 inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<monosss> 리눅스 192.168.0.2 번인가봐요
<JSTae76> 일반적으로 같은 네트워크내 공유에서는 아이피가 그닥 중요하지 않을텐데요
<JSTae76> 아이피는 정상적이네여
<monosss> 랜카드 2번
<JSTae76> 아마 1이 게이트웨이 설정일것이고..
<monosss> 윈도우는 192.168.0.1
<JSTae76> 헐ㅋ
<JSTae76> 게이트웨이 설정이 다른 번호로 물렸네요
<monosss> 하이요
<JSTae76> 뭐 상관은없습니다만...
<JSTae76> Windows쪽에서 홈 네트워크 연결 구성을 시도해보세요
<monosss> 아무리 해두 안되어서요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<monosss> 내가 어떻게 하는지 너무 모르겠네요
<JSTae76> 엄.. 같은 게이트웨이에 물려있는건 맞죠?
<monosss> 게이트웨어를 알아볼려면 어떻게 해야 해요?
<JSTae76> 원도우의 파일과 프린터를 우분투쪽우로 공유하시려는건가요?
<monosss> 윈도우에서도 되고 리눅스에서도 되게요
<monosss> 윈도우에서도 리눅스 파일 파일과 프린터 보고
<monosss> 리눅스에서도 윈도우 파일과 프린터 보게요
<monosss> 하이요
<JSTae76> 해당 컴퓨터가 게이트웨이와 연결되어있는지 확인해보세요
<JSTae76> (저분은 나갔습니다.ㅋㅋ)
<monosss> 게이트웨이를 확인할려면 ifconfig 에요?
<JSTae76> 리눅스에서 파일 공유는 삼바를 사용하지 않나요?
<JSTae76> 사이드 공유라..음
<monosss> 삼바가 깔려 있는지 안 깔려 있는지 모르겠어요?
<monosss> 민트 리눅스 13버전 깔았어요
<monosss> 민트리눅스 마야
<JSTae76> 아뇨.. 컴퓨터의 LAN이 어디로 연결되어있는지 확인해보세요
<JSTae76> 삼바는 까로 구축해야됩니다
<monosss> 인터넷 검색좀 해봐야 겠는데요?
<monosss> 게이트웨이 확인하는 방법을 모르겠네요
<JSTae76> 그렇다면 I(F/P)CONFIG 명령어로 게이트웨이 주소를 확인하시고 인터넷에 주소창에 입력하셔서 유선 연결에서 다른 컴퓨터가 연결되어있는지 확인하세요
<monosss> 하이요
<monosss> JSTae76: 님 이거 컴퓨터가 안 잡혀요
<JSTae76> 잠시만요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-22
<razGon_web> http://www.bloter.net/archives/128254
<razGon_web> 드디어 삼성이 마각을 드러네는 군요.
<monosss> 하이요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<monosss> Seony: 님 혹시 리눅스컴퓨터에서 윈도우컴퓨터 파일 공유 한곳으로 갈순 없는건가요?
<monosss> 윈도우컴퓨터에서 리눅스 공유 폴더는 갈수 있는데요?
<Seony> 가능합니다.
<monosss> 리눅스컴퓨터에서 윈도우 공유 폴더는 못가겠네요
<Seony> 윈도우 컴퓨터 전원킬 때 비밀번호 입력하세요? 안하세요?
<monosss> 자동로그인요
<Seony> 그것 때문에 그래요. 윈도우에서는 삼바로 파일공유 하려면 비밀번호부터 걸어야합니다.
<Seony> 혹시나 비밀번호 입력하는 게 번거롭고 하는 문제 때문에 안쓰고 싶으시면, 파일질라 같은 FTP를 통한 공유를 생각해보세요.
<monosss> 제가 잘 모르겠어서 그런데 공유 할려면 어떻게 해야 되는지 자세히 부탁드려두 될까요?
<Seony> 제가 윈도우를 안써서 자세히 설명하긴 힘들구요, 제어판 가셔서 사용자 계정에서 비밀번호 생성하시면 됩니다.
<monosss> 네
<monosss> 일단 해볼게여
<Seony> 네 :)
<Seony> 퇴근합니다. 이따 뵈요
<monosss> 하이요
<monosss> 하이요
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ..인터넷이 드디어됩니다
<monosss> 하이요
<monosss> 하이요
<monosss> am0c: 님
<am0c> 안녕하세요 >_<
<monosss> am0c: 님 들어오실때 [~am0c@124.49.51.146]
<monosss> 이렇게 뜨는데요
<am0c> 넹
<monosss> 저는  [79376405@gateway/web/freenode/ip.121.55.100.5] 이렇게 떠요
<monosss> 저 민트 마야 13 데스크탑 버전 깔았는데요
<am0c> 넹
<monosss> 여기 irc 올려면
<monosss> 어떻게 해야되요?
<monosss> 지금 웹으로 왔는데요
<am0c> xchat를 쓰세요!
<monosss> 터미널로 바로 할려면 올려면 어떻게 해야 되는지 아세요?
<am0c> 글쌔용 mint도 apt-get 써요?
<am0c> sudo apt-get install xchat 하면 되려나요?
<monosss> 깔려 있네요
<monosss> xchat 실행 하니깐
<monosss> Welcome to the Official Linux Mint Support Channel | IMPORTANT: Use pastebin.com for pastes over 3 lines long or you will be devoiced/kicked for spam. Please read the following rules: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=55884 | Use #linuxmint-debian for LMDE related questions |
<monosss> 이상한곳으로 간거 같아요
<monosss> 외국사람들 영어로 말하네요
<am0c> 에고
<monosss> 하이요
<am0c> monosss: 실수로 꺼버렸네요ㅋㅋ
<am0c> 거기 민트 공식 채널인가봐요
<am0c> 손톱 잘라야지 ㅜㅜ
<monosss> 여기 xchat로 올려면 어떻게 해야 되요?
<am0c> 요홋
<am0c> 프리노드 서버에 #ubuntu-ko 채널이거든용
<am0c> 위에 네트워크 목록 선택하는 곳을 보면
<am0c> 그중에 Freenode가 있을거에용
<am0c> 일단 거기에 들어가서
<am0c> monosss: 거기서 /join #ubuntu-ko 라고 입력하면 채널이 들얼가져요
<monosss> am0c: 저렇게 차니깐 저혼자 밖에 없는 방으로 가버리네요
<monosss> 서버가 다른곳인가봐요
<monosss> 서버를 알아야 하는데
<am0c> 프리노드 서버 없나요?
<am0c> 메뉴 이렇게 들어가보세요 XChat -> Network List -> 서버 목록에서 Freenode 접속!
<monosss> 하이요
<monos_> 아 여기가 프리노드 서버인거군요
<monos_> 감사요
<monos_> gkdldy
<monos_> 하이요
<Seony> 네 안녕하세요
<monos> 하이요
<monos> 하이요
<monos> jincreator: 님 하이요
<monos> 하이요
<razGon_iPad> 리하이요
<monos> 하이요
<razGon_iPad> 블루투스 키보드샀는데 생각보다는 별루네요. 팜레스트쪽이 생각보다 별루라는...
<monos> 민트에 블루투스 프로그램 있던데
<Seony> 계속 끊기네...
<razGon_iPad> monos, 안녕하세요?
<monos> 하이요
<razGon_iPad> 그렇군요. 인터넷이 혹시 sk?
<monos> 제가 민트리눅스 깔았는데요 혹시 다른컴퓨터로 리눅스로 접속은 못해요?
<razGon_iPad> 블루투스 키보드 연습중입니다. 왜 싼지 이해가 갑니다.
<razGon_iPad> 당연히 가능합니다
<monos> 블루투스로 터치만 하면 다 되죠?
<razGon_iPad> vnc기능이나 open ssh로 하면 접속합니다
<monos> 제가 완전 초보인데요
<monos> 어떻게 하는지 자세히 좀 가르쳐 주시면 안될까요?
<razGon_iPad> 잠시만요. 제가 지금 아이패드라서요.
<razGon_iPad> HTTP://j.mp/SaMDWb
<razGon_iPad> 여기를 참고해서보시면 될겁니다
<razGon_iPad> vnc를 이용한 원격접속이요
<razGon_iPad> 클라이언트는 realvnc검색하셔서.kdlp에서 나온 파일다운받으시면 됩니다.
<razGon_iPad> seony, 리하이요
<Seony> 네 안녕하세요. 여기 인터넷이 좀 불안하네요
<razGon_iPad> 그렇군요.
<razGon_iPad> iAnnotate만 있는줄알았는데 카피품이 있나봐요.neu.annotate
<razGon_iPad> 저나갑니다. 퇴근합니다.
<monos> 하이요
<monos> 하이요
<MK-Ubuntu> jincreator: 뭐하십니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> MK-Ubuntu: 님 하이요
<MK-Ubuntu> 하이 ㅋ
<monos> MK-Ubuntu: 리눅스 민트 깔았는데요 이거 서버만들어 볼려고 하는데 뭐 부터 어떻게 해야 될지 모르겠는데요?
<monos> 혹시 아시나요?
<MK-Ubuntu> 전 잘 몰라요 ㅠㅠ 죄송합니다
<monos> 넵
<monos> markers_mobile: 님 하이요
<markers_mobile> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<monos> markers_mobile: 님 혹시 리눅스 서버 어떻게 만드는지 아세요?
<MK-Ubuntu> 그건 포럼 참고하시면 많아요
<MK-Ubuntu> 구글이나요
<markers_mobile> 저도 아는건 거의 없는데 ㅋㅋ
<markers_mobile> 지금 우분투 정기세미나 왓어요
<MK-Ubuntu> 오늘 세미나죠 ㅋㅋㅋ 아마 마져 ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-Ubuntu> 매달 마지막주자나요 ㅋㅋ
<markers_mobile> 젊으신분들 엄청 많네요
<monos> 저는 서울이 아니라서 갈수가 없네요
<jincreator> MK-Ubuntu님 나가셨네요...
<Seony> 닉 박아놓기만 한거 아니었나요?
<jincreator> 아녜요. 전 서버가 없어서 제가 뜨면 항상 노트북에서 접속한 거에요.
<jincreator> ...제가 뒤늦게 발견해서 답변면 이미 나가계시네요. T.T
<jincreator> 답하면
<monos> AndChat|36225: 님 하이요
<Seony> 7시만 되도 어두운걸보니 이제 여름이 다 가긴 갔나보네요
<AndChat|36225> 지금 정기세미나 왓는데 첫 발표가 yemharc님이네요
<AndChat|36225> 한국은 오늘 낮과 밤이 같아지고 낼부터 밤이 길어진다는데
<AndChat|36225> 이런 닉이 바꼇네
<monos> 정기 세미나 가면 보통 뭐해요
<monos> ?
<Seony> 주제는 그때그때 매번 달라요
<Seony> 임베디드부터 시작해서 서버 관련 등등..
<monos> Seony: 많이 배우겠네요
<monos> 공짜에요?
<Seony> 포럼 게시판 가시면 주제가 미리 공지될 겁니다.
<Seony> 아마 공짜일 거에요
<monos> 아참 Seony 님
<monos> 제가 공유기 쓰는데요
<monos> 공유기때문에 내 컴퓨터 아이피로 서버 처럼 못들어오는건가요?
<Seony> 음... 그건요, "포트 포워딩"이라는 기능으로 가능한데요, 자세한 부분은 인터넷에서 자료를 찾아서 공부를 좀 하셔야할 거에요. 여기서 채팅으로 지식을 습득하기에는 좀 무리가 있어보이네요
<monos> 내 아이피는 121.55.100.5 이걸 공유기에서 받아서
<monos> 윈도우에 192.168.0.1로 가고
<monos> 리눅스에 192.168.0.2로 가네요
<Seony> 네. 제가 설명드린대로 포트포워딩이라는 부분에 대해서 알아보시면 됩니다.
<monos> 감사해요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> :)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 발표 잘 하셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<markers> yemharc님 발표 잘들엇어요
<yemharc_> 읭
<markers> 근데 왜 발표순서가 바뀐거죠? 지금하신분이 늦어서 그런건가
<yemharc_> 네
<markers> 웡 무슨 얘긴지 모르겟넹
<yemharc_> gg
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 안녕하세요
<markers_mobile> 중간중간 끊기네요
<yemharc> 토즈 와이파이가 그렇게 좋은게 아니에요
<markers_mobile> 이분 인문적인 성향의 특성을 가지신분이네요
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<Seony> 인문적인 성향이라면 어떤 거에요?
<Seony> markers_mobile: 인문학적 성향은 어떤 거에요?
<Seony> 궁금해서... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그냥 인생얘기였어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아.. ㅎㅎ
<AndChat-36225> 음 공학도가 이해하는데 조금 힘든말?
<Seony> 공학도가 이해하기 어려운거라면 경제학 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<markers> 축구랑 인생이랑 비유해서 일과 취미가 같아는 삶이 낫지 않냐 이런이야기엿는데 이해하는데 마니 어려웟어요 ㅠ
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 근데 취미랑 일은 엄연히 달라요
<yemharc> 사람이라는게 사실 "좋아하는 것"과 "잘하는 것"이 같은 경우는 거의 없고
<Seony> 쉽게 얘기하면, 자기 살아온 얘기를 나름 철학적으로 비유한답시고 어려운 말을 써서 한거군요
<yemharc> 둘이 다르다면 현실적으로 "잘하는 것"을 하는게 더 좋은 경우가 많죠
<markers> 이론적으로 같아지면 제일 좋은거 아니겟어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 취미가 일이 되면 사실 취미만 사라지는게 절대다수입니다 (먼산)
<markers> 그런데 모임은 처음 왓는데 엄청 젊은분들 많네요
<yemharc> 올해 들어서 학생들이 많아졌어요
<yemharc> 작년에는 연령대가 좀 높았고요
<markers_mobile> 나이 좀 있으신분들도 꽤 젊게 옷 입고 오시고 ㅋ
<markers_mobile> 계속 튕기네
<yemharc> 그냥 3G로 접속하시는게 나을지도 몰라요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 분당 2300개씩 판매라.......
<kkimlabs> 음 방금 인터뷰를 보고왔는데 엄청잘본거같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오오... job interview에요?
<kkimlabs> 4번 인터뷰 셋이 있었는데 두번째 사람은 나갈때 "That was darn good"라고 했고 네번째사람은 문제를 다풀어서 자기가 더 내줄 문제가 없대요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<kkimlabs> 네
<Seony> 오오 뉴요커 되시는군요
<Seony> 부럽다. 저는 하와이 원주민 되기 일보직전인데 ㅋ
<kkimlabs> 만약되면 캘리로 ㅋㅋ
<kkimlabs> 지금 면접보러 캘리왔어요
<kkimlabs> 낼비행기타고가요
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 서부면 그래도 동부보다는 노는 분위기라... ㅎㅎ
<kkimlabs> ㅎㅎㅎ 서부가좋은데 난
<Seony> 동부가 좀 일만하는 워커홀릭이고... 서부는 그래도 좀 인생을 즐기자는 분위기라고 하더라구요
<kkimlabs> 동부가 좀 사람들도 더 빡빡한거같고
<kkimlabs> 암튼 뉴욕은 이제그만.. 완전 질렸어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래도 저는 후진 하와이에 계속 남아잇고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<kkimlabs> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 연봉도 얘기했어요?
<kkimlabs> 연봉은 오퍼결정난다음에 결정해요
<kkimlabs> 2~3주안에 연락준대요
<Seony> 오 그렇군요. 잘됐으면 좋겠네요
<kkimlabs> 그러게요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 지금 F-1이시죠?
<kkimlabs> 네
<Seony> 그럼 H1-B 해주는 거에요?
<kkimlabs> 아마 영주권스폰도 해줄거같은데
<kkimlabs> H1-B는 OPT 있어서 당분간은 필요없어요
<markers_mobile> 오 외국에서 일하시나요
<Seony> 그거야 그렇긴 한데, 그래도 OPT로 계속 있으면 불편하잖아요.
<kkimlabs> 아직은아니고, 면접을 오늘 잘봐서 ㅋㅋ 확률이 높아졌어요
<Seony> 한국 나갔다오는 것도 그렇고..
<kkimlabs> 어차피 H1B받아도 OPT끝나기전에 군대가야되서 ㅋㅋ
<kkimlabs> 영주권 아니면 의미가 없어요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<Seony> NYU Master 나오셨으니, 연봉은 왠만큼 될테고 그러면 영주권 스폰서만 해준다면 바로 신청 가능하겠네요.
<kkimlabs> 뭐 영주권 못해준다고해도 가긴 갈거에요
<Seony> Accounting 이런쪽은, 영주권 스폰서 받아도 연봉이 딸려서 어플라이 못하는 사람들도 많거든요...
<kkimlabs> 아...
<Seony> 음... 그거야 그렇긴 하죠. 일단 job을 갖는게 중요하니까...
<kkimlabs> EB2신청하는데 연봉이 문제되진 않을듯
<Seony> 일단 Master니까 저랑은 H1-B 쿼터가 달라서 다행이네요 ㅋ
<kkimlabs> ^^;;;
<Seony> 저도 이번에 OPT 내거든요
<Seony> 도둑놈들 $380 더럽게 비싸요
<kkimlabs> 380불은 뭘로 내는거에요?
<Seony> OPT 신청비요
<kkimlabs> 헐
<kkimlabs> 아맞다
<kkimlabs> 나도냈었지
<kkimlabs> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 게다가 그 working permit card 잃어버리면 재신청해야된대요
<Seony> 재신청비용도 똑같이 $380
<kkimlabs> 아... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그거 어디 무서워서 들고다니겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<kkimlabs> 도둑넘들 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 학교에서 하는 말이, OPT 기간 중에는 왠만하면 외국 나가지 말라더라구요
<kkimlabs> 넹..
<Seony> 아무리 hired 라고해도, 이미그레이션에서 안받아줄 확률이 높다고...
<kkimlabs> 전 여기 되면 가족 모두 초청할거에요 여행오라고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kkimlabs> 캘리라 날씨도 좋겠다
<Seony> 흐... 날씨는 좋긴 하겠네요.
<Seony> 뉴욕보다는 훨씬 낫겠죠
<Seony> 게다가 렌트비도 쌀거고..
<Seony> 택스도 싸고..
<Seony> 연봉은 쎼고 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오... 돈 많이 버시겠네요..
<kkimlabs> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kkimlabs> 김칫국 오늘 지대로 마시네요 아직 오퍼도 안받았는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하와이는, 렌트비는 전국에서 2번째로 비싸고, 물가도 전국에서 TOP 5위 안에 들고, 인건비는 쥐꼬리고...
<kkimlabs> 음..
<Seony> 암튼 잘 되셔서 H1-B에 그린카드까지 일사천리로 받으시고, 한국 돌아가지 마세요 ㅎㅎ
<kkimlabs> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고 잘되시면 저 좀 굽신굽신 ㅋ
<Seony> 제가 실력이 후져서 하와이를 못벗어나거든요 ㅋ
<monos> Seony: 님 민트 리눅스는 A.P.M 기본적으로 안깔려 있나요?
<markers_mobile> 모임에서 발표 내용이 점점 어려워지네요
<markers_mobile> Apm이 머죵?
<Seony> monos: 글쎄요. 아마 기본으로 안깔려있을 거에요. 뭐 어차피 설치하는 게 어렵지도 않지만요...
<Seony> Apache2.PHP5.MySQL
<monos> 네
<monos> 웹서버
<markers_mobile> 아 그거 우분투도 안 깔려잇던데
<monos> 그거 깔려 있는지 안깔려 있는지 확인하는 방법 혹시 모르세요?
<markers_mobile> 민트가 우분투 패키지 따오던데 비슷할걸요 저 민트 쓰기는 하는데
<Seony> aptitude search apache2
<Seony> 책 한권 사서 보셔야할 거 같네요
<monos> 어떤책이 좋을까요?
<Seony> 여기 채팅에서 명령어 하나하나 물어물어 공부하기에는, 리눅스는 쉽게 배울 수 있는 게 아니거든요...
<monos> 책도 종류가 너무 많아서
<Seony> 음.. 데비안이나 우분투 관련된 책을 보시면 될 것 같아요. 인터넷 상에 나온 초보용 매뉴얼도 많긴 한데, 컴퓨터로 보면 잘 안봐지니까 책을 사서 보는 게 훨씬 낫죠...
<Seony> 요즘 서적 사이트 가면 베스트셀러로 나오지않나요?
<Seony> 제가 옛날에 리눅스 공부할 때는 매년 한권씩 꼬박꼬박 샀는데, 요즘에는 공부하시는 분들이 책은 잘 안사실려고 하는 거 같더라구요..
<monos> 책 살려고 하는데요
<monos> 어떤걸 사야 좋을지 모르니깐요
<Seony> monos님보고 하는 얘기는 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 책을 다 살수도 없고
<Seony> 음... 책을 다 보고살 수는 없겠지만, 제 경험을 말씀드리자면요,
<monos> 책을 사야 되는데
<Seony> 컴퓨터 관련책은, 일단 페이지 수가 많으면 많을수록 내용이 많아서 좋더라구요
<monos> 어떤걸 사야 될지 모르겠어요
<monos> 일단 목표가 APM인데요
<monos> 웹서버 홈페이지용으로
<AndChat-36225> 저도 요새 느끼는건데
<monos> 리눅스 설치 했어요
<Seony> 교보문고나 영풍문고 이런 사이트 가셔서 우분투나 데비안으로 검색하시고, 그 중에서 가장 많이 팔린 책 위주로 사세요..
<Seony> 그런 다음 그런 책에서 설명하는 APM을 똑같이 따라하면서 실습하다보면 이해가 되실 거에요. 뭐 사실 알고나면 별거 아닌데, 처음이니까 어려워 보이죠..
<markers> 요즘은 워낙 정보의 양이 많아서 머부터 봐야되는지 모르는경우가 많은거 같아요
<monos> 오래전에 레드헷 4.2로 apm ftp telnet 해보긴했는데 다 까먹었어요 책도 2권 있었는데 버렸어요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<markers> ㄷㄷㄷ 일단 급하신대로 검색을 하심이
<monos> 안쓰는 컴퓨터가 생겨서 리눅스 깔아서 웹서버라도 만들어볼ㄹ구 하는데요
<monos> 볼려고 하는데요 설치는 할수 있겠는데
<monos> 이걸 어떻게 ddns로 돌려야 될지 모르겠네요
<monos> 책을 중고로 사야 겠어요
<monos> 교보문고에서 중고로 사면 교보문고에서 오는거에요?
<monos> 개인 거래에요?
<Seony> 교보문고에서 보내는거 아닐까요?
<monos> 우분투 자기개발 책 중고로 살려고 하는데요 이게 중고로 많이들 파네요
<monos> 2011년도 책이네요
<Seony> 리눅스로 프로젝트 하나 해야하는데, 뭘 해야할지 도저히 아이디어가 안나오네요..
<Seony> 그것도 리눅스 모르는 애들 둘 데리고...
<markers_mobile> 저 해보지는 않앗지만 교보에서 책임 안 진다고 적혀잇던데 개인거래 같더라구요
<monos> 헛
<Seony> markers_mobile: 리눅스로 할만한 프로젝트 아이디어 있으면 추천 좀 해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<markers_mobile> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> imsu: 헐 무쟈게 오랫만...
<markers_mobile> 전 이제 리눅스 가지고 멀하는구나를 아는수준인데 아이디어를 어떻게 ㄷㄷ
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<Seony> 그래서, 아이디어가 있을 것 같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: ㅇㅇ 오랫만이네. 뭐하고 지내?
<imsu> Seony:
<imsu> Seony: 비슷합니다 강의하고 놀고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 학부생?
<imsu> 어쩌다 보니 irc 에 오랜만에 들어왔네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony:
<imsu> Seony: 이제 졸업할때 되지 않았나요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 이번에 마지막이야. 프로젝트 2개 해야돼
<markers_mobile> 지금 모임에서 리눅스로 사업하고 계신분이 발표중이예요
<imsu> 오~~ 무슨 프로젝트요?
<Seony> 리눅스 모르는 애들 둘이랑, 리눅스 쪼금 아는애 하나 데리고 리눅스 관련 프로젝트 하나 해야하는데, 뭘 해야할지 몰라서 고민 중이야
<imsu> 만만한게 안드로이드 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그건 하는 팀이 따로 있어
<imsu> 음;; 주제를 어떤 걸로 하시게요?
<Seony> 주제가 중요한 게 아니고, 우리팀이 실현 가능한지를 봐야돼 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나까지 총 4명인데, 리눅스 모르는 애들이 반이야.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 배포판 하나 만들어볼까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 배포판은 혼자 해도 되지 않낭?
<imsu> 나요?
<Seony> 아니 내 프로젝으로 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋ
<imsu> 팀으로 하지 않고? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그러니까 팀으로..
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<Seony> 배포판 만드는 게, 패키징 매니저 만드는 거랑 디렉토리 구조 때문에 다른 애들이 할 수 있을려나 모르겠다...
<markers_mobile> 지금까지는 무슨 프로젝트를 하셧나요
<Seony> 지금까지는... 뭐 별거 없어요. 어차피 제가 학부생이니까 그 정도 수준에서...
<Seony> 제가 시간이 좀 모자라서, 저는 이미 알고있고 할 수 있는 수준에서 했죠...
<imsu> Seony: 저도 하라고 하면 못합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 예를 들면, SSH랑 웹을 이용한 데스크탑 제어하기나..
<imsu> 뭐 아는게 있어야 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 요즘 돈 받고 웹사이트 제작하고 있는데 돈을 빨리 안줘 ㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 그 뭐냐 그 때 하신다는 일이요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 요즘도 간간히 들어와서 하고있어
<imsu> 좋네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 돈만 빨리 준다면 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이 동네는 그런게 비싸다보니까 쉽게 하기가 힘들거든...
<imsu> Seony: 저 의정부로 이사갔어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 원룸으로 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 조건이 더 좋아서?
<imsu> 옥탑 보다는 원룸이 낫죠 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이번 해에 너무 더워서 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 고생이 많았습니다. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 못살겠더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 그렇구나...
<Seony> 오늘도 작업 하나 해야하는데 왜이리 하기가 귀찮지...
<imsu> 방도 더 깨끗하고 ㅋㅋ 이제 좀 사람 사는거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 디자이너가 디자인 다 안끝내놓으니까 하기가 싫어...
<Seony> 옥탑 벗어났다니 그래도 다행이네
<imsu> 원래 디자이너가 만들어놓은거 입혀논다는 개념인가요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 프로그램은 입히는게 아니라 백그라운드잖아 ㅋ
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 그니깐 프로그램 위에 디자인을 입힌다는.... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 기본적인 디자인이랑 css 작업 해놓으면 편하지...
<imsu> 어려워 웹은 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 나랑 같이 하는 디자이너는 html이랑 css를 몰라서 내가 너무 힘들어.
<imsu> 요즘은 무슨 과목 배우세요?
<Seony> PHP 해봐. 참고로 C를 할 줄 알면 PHP는 99% 할 줄 안다고 생각하면 돼
<imsu> 귀찮;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이번학기는 Operating system이랑 Project.
<imsu> 호스팅 서버 하나만 주세요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아니 귀찮은 게 아니라, C 문법을 그대로 적용하면 된다니까
<imsu> 연습해보게 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 줄께 해봐 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 참고로, 내장함수 이름까지 똑같아
<imsu> 저번에 상호님이 준게 있는데 자꾸 막혀서리 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> C를 완전 배껴서 만든거라, C 하듯이 하면 돼. 거기서 자료형 선언만 빼면 되지..
<imsu> 저번에 튜토리얼 보니까 그냥 함수 찾아서 대입만 하면 되는거 같더라구요
<imsu> 그래서 그냥 나중에 필요하면 해보려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 예제를 좀 보여주고 싶은데 보여줄게 없네 ㅎ
<imsu> 좀 이쁘게 만들어논거랑 해서 보여주시면 더 공부하기 좋죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 예쁘게 만들어야되는 거야? ㅋ
<imsu> 아뇨 뭐 꼭 그런건 아니구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이왕이면 다홍치마 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 멋진거보단 이쁜게 좋아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 고등학생 컴퓨터 가르치면서 만들고 있는 사이트 잇는데,
<Seony> 너무 대충 만들어서 보기 편할 거야 ㅋ
<imsu> 아 맞다 과외하고 계신다는~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 시간당 $40씩 받으면서 하는데,
<Seony> 결론은, 만들어주는 사이트의 값어치가 내가 버는 돈보다 더 비싸.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 쿼리로 보여줄께
<imsu> 그 사이트 주소가 뭐에요? 구경가게 ㅎㅎ ㅇㅇ
<Seony> imsu: 쿼리로 보냈어
<Seony> imsu: http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-09-21at9.14.51PM.png
<Seony> 이거 보면 이해돼?
<imsu> 그냥 뭐 뿌려주고 그런거 아니에요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 맞아 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 알고리즘이 전혀 들어가지 않은 순수 하드코딩 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내가 하고싶은 말은, 너 정도면 PHP는 거의 공부 안해도 된다 이 얘기야.
<imsu> 그냥 타이핑해보고 따라해보고 php 의 구조만 이해하면 될거 같긴한데
<imsu> 아직 구조가 머리속에 안그려지니까 하기 귀찮아 지는거 같아요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이제 세미나가 다 끝나나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 지금 받아야될 돈이 200만원 가까이 되는데..
<imsu> 오~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 언제 들어올지 모르겠네
<imsu> 좋다 200 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래봐야 한달치 방세다 ㅋ
<imsu> 헐 비싸~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뉴욕으로는 안가십니까?
<Seony> 무서워
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 학교 옮긴다고 하신거 같았는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 난 이 동네가 좋아. 여유롭고 일 빡시게 안하고...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 학교 옮기면 졸업 언제하라고 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 칼리지에서 유니버로 옮긴다고 하지 않으셨어요?
<Seony> 그게 한 3년전 이야긴데 ㅋ
<imsu> 아 그런가? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 벌써 시간이 그렇게 된건가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이왕 하시는거 석사 코스 고고
<Seony> 일단 지금은 내가 너무 지쳐서 공부는 더 이상 힘들고..
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 취업하고 스폰서 받아서 좀 지내다가...
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이제 세미나가 끝나서 곧 나가봐야 할거 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅋ. 자주 좀 와,. 심심해
<imsu> 윈도우용으로 xchat 을 깔았더니
<imsu> 기간 지났다고 돈내라고해서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 윈도우용은 무료가 아닐거야
<imsu> 지워버린뒤로 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;
<imsu> 네 그니깐유 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 이맥스로 접근하자니
<imsu> 한글을 설정해야하는데 영 귀찮고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 귀차니즘이 아주 그냥 판을 칩니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 우분투 포럼 들어오면 되잖아 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그런가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 포럼에 웹 IRC 링크타고 들어오면 되지 ㅋ
<imsu> 요즘 계속 irc를 잊고 지냈어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오 usb 하나 건졌네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 용량은?
<imsu> 4 gb
<Seony> 괜찮네.
<imsu> 요기다 게임 깔아서 써야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 무슨 게임?
<monos> 민트 리눅스에도 yum이란거 깔아두 되나요?
<Seony> 깔면 안될 것까진 없는데, 데비안/우분투 유저라면 *절대* 설치 안합니다.
<monos> Seony: 민트도 우분트 계열이니 설치 안하겠네요?
<Seony> 네. yum으로 패키지 관리했다간 민트 다 망가질 거에요
<monos> apt-get 인가 이걸로? 깔아야 되나요?
<Seony> 네
<monos> 감사요
<imsu> Seony: 그냥 패키지 게임이요 무설치판 받아서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이제 나가봐야겠습니다 ㅋ
<imsu> 담에 뵈용 ^^
<monos> Seony: 님
<monos> monos@monocom ~/Desktop $ sudo apt-get php5-mysql
<monos> [sudo] password for monos:
<monos> E: 잘못된 작업 php5-mysql
<monos> php5랑 mysql이랑 연동 시킬려고 하는데요
<monos> 자꾸 잘못된 작업이라고 나오는데 왜그런지 아세요?
<monos> 해결 했네요
<monos> su
<monos> 해서 루트 권한으로 하니 되네요
<Seony> sudo도 루트권한이에요.
<Seony> 위에는 명령어를 잘못 적어서 잘못된 작업이라고 나오는 거에요
<monos> apm 서버 다 했는데
<monos> 이거 누가 내 서버로 와서 테스트를 부탁해야 되는데요
<monos> Seony: 님
<Seony> ip주소 주세요. 봐드릴께요
<monos> 잠시만요
<monos> 121.55.100.5
<monos> 로칼호스트론 되는데
<Seony> 공유기에서 80번 포트 포워딩 해야할 거 같은데요. 안나오네요
<monos> 네
<Seony> 공유기 설정 가셔서 "포트 포워딩" 기능에서, 80번 포트를 리눅스가 깔린 컴퓨터의 내부 IP로 연결해주세요.
<monos> 네
<monos> 했어요
<monos> 근데 이거 포트포워드 설정 하고
<monos> 바로 리셋해야 되나요?
<Seony> 잘 나오네요
<monos> 오
<Seony> 아뇨. 공유기에서, 리셋 해야되는건 알아서 해줍니다.
<monos> 리눅스 서버 구축 된건가요?
<monos> 리눅스 웹서버
<Seony> PHP 되는지 봐드릴께요
<Seony> 리눅스에서 파일 생성하는 법 아세요?
<monos> vi로 생성했는데요
<Seony> 그러면요,
<monos> chmod로 권한 주는거도 공부해야 되요
<Seony> vi /var/www/info.php 라고 치시고, 제가 불러드리는 코드 넣어보세요
<monos> 네
<Seony> <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<monos> 아
<monos> 이거 안해두 되요
<monos> 제 서버에 테스트 해 두었어요
<monos> test.php
<Seony> 아 네
<monos> 121.55.100.5/test.php
<monos> 121.55.100.5/test.php
<monos> php
<monos> 권한이 -rw-r--r-- 이네요
<monos> Seony: 님
<Seony> 정상입니다
<monos> 한가지만 더 테스트 부탁할게요
<monos> monos.iptime.org/test.php
<Seony> 잘 나옵니다
<monos> 여기로 접속해보세요
<monos> 도메인으로 되나요?
<Seony> 이제 슬슬 일 해야될 시간이..
<monos> Seony: 님 이제 html이랑 php 관련책을 사서 홈페이지 만들면 되겠죠?
<Seony> 넵
<monos> 초보가 쉽게 볼수 있는책좀 추천해주세요
<monos> html 이랑 php 홈피 만들때는 c는 필요 없죠?
<Seony> 초보용 책은 잘 모르겠습니다. 중급책은 하나 아는 게 있는데요...
<Seony> 네. C는 필요없어요
<Seony> 문법이 거의 C랑 비슷하긴 하지만 하드웨어를 제어할 일은 없으니..
<monos> 어떤책을 사는게 좋을지 모르겠네요
<Seony> 아까도 몇번 말씀드렸듯이, 인터넷 서적 사이트 가셔서 베스트 셀러로 구입하세요
<monos> 베스트 셀러라고 안나오더라구요
<monos> 컴퓨터 관련책은 베스트 셀러가 없나봐요
<Seony> 많이 팔린 순서 나오잖아요
<monos> 교보문고 홈피에서 찾아봤는데요
<monos> 다시 한번봐야 겠네요
<Seony> 제가 지금 교보문고 가서 검색하니까, 바로 보이는데요
<monos> 베스트
<monos> 베스트로 클릭해서
<monos> 왔는데 컴퓨터 관련 서적은 안보여요
<monos> 금주의 베스트셀러1위
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그냥 구글에 가서 php 책 추천 이라고만 검색해도 쏟아져나오는 글이 수천개에요...
<monos> 넵
<Seony> 그 정도 검색은 하고서 질문해야겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<monos> 네
<Seony> :)
<monos> Seony: 님 php만 있으면 될까요? html도 있어야 될까요?
<Seony> html은 전문적으로 봤을 때는 CSS랑 같이 공부를 많이 해야하는데요, 일단은 전문적인 "웹디자인" 쪽으로 갈게 아니면, 태그 스무개 정도만 외우시면 되요
<Seony> html은 사실상 공부라기보다는, 그냥 한 번 해보고 아~ 하는 정도.
<monos> 감사해요
<Seony> 별말씀을... 리눅스 관련 채팅방에서는요, 기본적으로 검색을 좀 해보고 와서 질문을 해야되요...
<Seony> 좀 까칠하거든요... ㅎㅎ
<monos> 네
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 애들덕분에...
<razGon_Xch> 채팅도 못하네요..후ㅡ....
<razGon_Xch> 마눌님은 컴앞에 있으면 무조건 노는 줄알아요.
<razGon_Xch> R&D인줄 알아야지..
<razGon_Xch> 지금은 애들에게 강남 스타일 보여주면서 잠시 휴식중입니다..후..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 컴 앞에서 일하시는 모습을 보여주셔야...
<razGon_Xch> 이제 앞으로 10년간은 호감형 얼굴은 싸이가 되겠군요.
<razGon_Xch> 당근 병원에서 보여줍니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 게다가 요즘 하는 건 전자책 시스템구축중입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 서버의 이용은 ajaxplorer까지 하고 끝입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 이제는 컨텐츠 강화에 역량을 집중해야죠...
<Seony> 외부에 노출되면 안되겠군요
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 사설로 연결됩니다. ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 누가 오기야 하겠어요?
<razGon_Xch> 게다가 얼마 안됩니다. 한 70권.,?
<razGon_Xch> 한글책은 10여권 밖에 안됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 의사되면서 모은 자료가 몇백기가 됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 의학용자료.
<Seony> 그래서 의사선생님들이 데본씽크를 쓰시는군요 ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그렇죠.
<razGon_Xch> 영상물과 문서 책들 모으면 아주 장대합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 게다가 제 전공이 스팩트럼이 넓어서요.
<razGon_Xch> 성형미용에서 일반진료까지 자료가 관심사입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 우리나라 개원의 외국나가면 외국 병원 망할듯.
<Seony> 흐... 정말 평생 공부해야하는 직업이네요.
<Seony> 컴퓨터도 정말 평생공부해야하는 분야인데... 현실은 시궁창이니...
<razGon_Xch> 그건 Seony  님도 마찬가지 아니신가요?
<razGon_Xch> 저희도 공부안하면 망하는 직업입니다.
<Seony> 그러니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 다른 점은 패러다임의 변화가 보수적이라는게 다행이기도 하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 잠시 저녁먹고 오겟습니다.
<Seony> 넵
<razGon_Xch> 후..인제 돌아오네요.
<razGon_Xch> 애들이 완전히 강남 스타일 열풍
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<Seony> 진짜 난리긴 난리인갑네요
<razGon_Xch> 덕분에 아이패드 쟁탈전이 벌어졌습니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 둘째까지 재우고 오는 중입니다.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 오늘 하룬 유쾌했습니다 (끝은 그닥..)
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 같은 기능을 하는 코드라도 파이썬이 확실히 더 짧네요
<Seony> 취침!
<Irwin-m> anyone around?
<Seony> Yup
<song_> 좋은아침
<song_> joined #ubuntu-ko
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-23
<Alisol> 안녕하세요
<hanzu> hi
<Alisol> ㅎㅇ
<hanzu> how are you Alisol?
<Alisol> 오랜만에 들어와서 , 여기 영어로 쓰기로 바뀌었나요. :)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 휴일이라 그런지 조용하군요
<hanzu> hi Seony
<Seony> Hi
<hanzu> how are you?
<Seony> not bad.
<Seony> how are you today?
<hanzu> very well
<hanzu> are you korean?
<Seony> yes. you seem to be from another country :)
<hanzu> im from the US but im korean
<hanzu> my mom and dad both came from korea
<Seony> i see. so can you speak korean?
<hanzu> very little
<hanzu> im a chef though and i make a lot of korean food
<Seony> oh i see. what state do you live currently?
<hanzu> new york
<Seony> wow, nice... I live in Honolulu HI.
<Seony> we have two new yorkers here, lol
<hanzu> really
<Seony> yea, haha.
<hanzu> how do you like it there?
<Seony> i love here, hawaii.
<Seony> beautiful weather, kind people, fantastic coffee...
<Seony> and, all people are asians.
<hanzu> sounds good
<hanzu> good food too
<Alisol> 우분투에서 사용할 수 있는 iptime 무선공유기 고르고 있습니다. 4~ 4~ :)
<Seony> actually, food quality is worse than the main land because, everything must be imported that's why.
<hanzu> makes sense
<hanzu> theres a lot of nice local ingredients
<hanzu> nice hawaiian pigs
<Seony> yea, and Kona coffee, too.
<hanzu> i'll show you some of the dishes i make
<Seony> wow, thanks.
<hanzu> http://postimage.org/gallery/v2wflf6/
<hanzu> here it is
<Seony> looks very professional. so you work at a restaurant?
<Seony> now i gotta go to have a dinner. see you soon again.
<hanzu> hi
<hanzu> did you see the pictures Seony?
<Seony> looks very professional. so you work at a restaurant?
<hanzu> yes
<hanzu> im a chef and owner of several restaurants.
<Seony> oh, interesting. several restaurant?
<Seony> you're rich then.
<hanzu> this is korean-japanese-european fusion cooking
<hanzu> 5 restaurants
<hanzu> and 2 more opening soon
<Seony> I see. I'd better go to one of your restaurants when I visit NY.
<Seony> I've planed to visit NY next year.
<cfic> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<cfic> 네 반갑습니다 질문좀 해도될까요
<Seony> 네. 그 전에 규칙을 읽어주세요
<cfic> 네 읽고왔구요.. 설치할때 홈폴더를 다른파티션에 설치(개인폴더 암호화 옵션 설정했음)를 했거든요. 재설치를 하려는데 재설치 후 이 홈폴더를 그대로 이용할 수 있나요?(암호화 했던 것 상관없는지..)
<Seony> 제가 해보진 않아서 잘 모르겠습니다만, 가능할 것 같네요
<Seony> 대신 암호가 같아야한다거나 하는 조건이 붙을 거에요
<Seony> 여기 답이 있네요. http://askubuntu.com/questions/1012/reinstall-ubuntu-with-encrypted-home-directory
<cfic> 아 감사합니다 한번 읽어볼게요
<Seony> :)
<cfic> 아하 읽어보니 계정 이름과 암호만 같으면 그대로 쓸수있다고 나오네요 감사합니다
<Seony> 네 :)
<cfic> 근데 홈폴더 안에 예를 들어 good 이라는 계정폴더가 있다면,  재설치할때 good이라는 계정을 그대로 지정해서 설치할수있나요?
<Seony> 파티션 나눌 때, 만드신 홈 디렉토리를 위한 파티션 경로를 넣으시고, 대신 포맷만 하지 않으시면 됩니다.
<markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<cfic> 네 그렇게 하고 설치할때 사용자이름하고 암호 넣는 부분있잖아요. 거기에 원래 쓰던 이름 하고 암호를 그대로 넣어주면 되나요?   홈폴더 안에 이미 그 이름이 존재하면 그대로 쓸수없다고 어디서 본것같기도하고..해서요 아닌가요?
<Seony> 음... 글쎄요. 저는 해본적이 없어서 자세히는 모르겠네요
<cfic> 음 그렇군요 알겠습니다 감사해요.
<Seony> 혹시, mysql 쓰시는 분들 중에서, mysqlimport로 csv를 import 했을 때 기존의 데이터를 아예 갈아엎는 옵션이 있을까요?
<Seony> 그러니까, import를 하되 csv에 없는 데이터는 삭제가 되게끔요..
<markers> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ....
<markers> 여기서  seony님이 제일 잘 아시는듯 -ㅅ-;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 설마 그럴 리가 없죠
<Alisol> 루트를 10GB  밖에 할당하지 않아서 지금 계속 부팅할 때마다 용량이 400MB 남았다고 알려주는데요.
<Alisol> home 은 60GB 남았거든요. /  폴더 영역을 확장할 수 있을까요. 포멧하지 않고, 가능할까요
<autowiz03> 나가셨군...
<hanzu> hey
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-16
<ggugi> 똑똑
<woogi320> 안녕하세요 혹시 기초적인 파이썬 언어 가능하신분 계시나요?
<woogi320> 함수를 정의한 후 sympy를 이용해서 함수를 미분하고 그 후, 그 미분한 함수에 값을 넣어 함수의 미분값을 구할려고 하는데
<woogi320> 변수를 변경하지 못하겠네요. 아시는분 계신가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-17
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<nymph> 좋은 오후 입니다.
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 잘지내시죠?
<nymph> 네 잘 지내고 있습니다.
<nymph> 여기는 9월이 1년중 제일 더운때라서 태양이 무척 따갑네요.
<autowiz2015> 더운데 고생 많으십니다.
<autowiz2015> 여기는 점점 선선해 지고 있습니다. 캬~
<ahoops_> nymph: 선글라스 챙겨야한단깐요 ㅋ
<nymph> ahoops_: 선글라스는 이미 있당께요~
<ahoops_> 여긴 어제도 태풍온듯;; 망했;;
<autowiz2015> 선글라스도 이쁜건 30만원 정도 하던뎅
<nymph> 정확히는 선글라스가 아니라
<nymph> 안경에 끼우는 글라스~
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 꼽수~
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ;
<nymph> 마켓 가니까 1.99 달러 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 선글라스, 쓰레빠 두개가 필수에요.
<nymph> 암튼 그거 사서 끼우고 댕기는데
<ahoops_> 그동네나 이동네나 비슷해서 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 쓰레빠도 샀어요.. 퓨마.. $8.99 에..
<nymph> 모자도 나이키 8.99 달러에 스삭~
<nymph> 근데 모자쓰니까 썬글라스는 그닥..
<ahoops_> ㅋ
<nymph> 그런데 태양이 너무 작렬... 목이 많이 타네요.
<nymph> 얼굴, 팔들은 다 가리는데 목은 못 가림.. ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 네..맥주마시는거죠 뭐;
<ahoops_> 저도 하루 기본 3병이네요..낮에만;
<autowiz2015> 헙. 주당 들이시다.
<nymph> 아. 제 말은 그게 아니라..
<nymph> 신체에 잇는 목~
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 뒷목이 태양에 많이 탄다는..
<nymph> ahoops_: 기본 하루 맥주 3병?
<nymph> 스고이~
<nymph> (아놔.. 영어가 나와야 하는데.. 왠 일어.. )
<ahoops_> 맥주값이 싸니까요 ㅠ
<nymph> 학원도 뭐 이제는 대충 적응됐고..
<autowiz2015> 맥주 도수는 어떤가요 거기는.
<nymph> 이래되서 요샌 집에서 플젝이나 하고 앉았어요. ㅋ
<ahoops_> 여긴 4-7도까지네요.
<autowiz2015> 약하진 않은데 낮에 3병이면 . 좀 알딸딸 하지 않을려나요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 그렇게 사는거죠 뭐 ㅋ
<nymph> 알콜의 힘으로 사시는.. ㅋ
<ahoops_> 좀 그런면도 있긴있는것같아요 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 미국얘들 영어..
<ahoops_> 힘들지 않아요?
<ahoops_> 전 진짜 아직도 힘든데..
<ahoops_> 아마 죽을때까지 알아듣기 힘들거라고 확신할정도에요 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 그러니까..
<nymph> 저는 9시에 학원가면
<nymph> 1시까지 하는데요
<nymph> 9시~11시까지는 일본인 강사가 하구요
<nymph> 11시부터 1시까지는 진짜 미국인이 와서해요.
<nymph> 두번째 강사가 당연 힘들져..
<nymph> 발음이 아주 그냥.. 쫙쫙~ 붙은다능..
<ahoops_> 절반만 막 발음하고 그렇죠?
<ahoops_> 개늠 ㅡㅡ =3
<nymph> 일본인 강사는 나중에 영어를 배운 케이스라.. 뭐랄까... 완전 교과서적이라고 해야하나.. 그 사람꺼는 다 알아듣겠는데
<nymph> 진짜 미국인 강사는... 와.. 이거 대박..
<nymph> 집중하다 한번 놓치면 아주 그냥.....
<ahoops_> 띠엄띠엄 발음하는거
<nymph> 그렇지는 않아요..
<nymph> 아무래도 강사라서 그런지... 짧게 발은했던거 다시 해주고 그래요.
<ahoops_> 대개 약하게 하긴하는데 안들리니까 띠엄띠엄 발음하는걸로 들리지 않아요?
<nymph> 그렇진 않던데요..
<nymph> 암튼 영어좀 널널함.. ㅋ
<ahoops_> 학원이라서..
<nymph> 문제는 일본 애들임.. ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 배려차원이 있긴있나보군요.
<nymph> 한반에 6명인데
<nymph> 나 혼자만 남자에 한국사람
<nymph> 5명은 여자에 죄다 일본..
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 아놔 님.
<ahoops_> 음.
<nymph> 근데...
<nymph> 졸라 웃김.. ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 어글리..
<nymph> 일본 시발.. 개 영어 못함.. ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 학원을 바꾸셔야할듯하군요.
<ahoops_> 그건 아니자나요.
<nymph> Internet is so slow 를 읽어보라 했더니...
<nymph> 인토네토 이즈 소르 스로우..
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 야이 시발.. 내 옆에서 듣다 쳐 웃을뻔했다.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 음 몇일전에요
<nymph> 이쁘면 내 용서라도 하지..
<nymph> 이건 뭐.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 얼마전에 제가 지갑을 여기 스타벅스에서 아침에 도난당햇는데요.
<nymph> 이쁘면 열심히 쫓아 댕길텐데...
<nymph> 오~
<nymph> 어케됐음?
<ahoops_> 훔쳐간놈이 흑인커플에요. 어메리칸..개넘들.
<ahoops_> 근데 증거가 없어서..
<ahoops_> 몇달동안 사는넘들이라 얼굴도 몇번본넘들이거든요.
<ahoops_> 그래서 2일전에..
<nymph> 내놓으셈!!!
<ahoops_> 스타벅스 직원이랑 리조트 놀러가서..
<ahoops_> 돌아오는길에 길에서 그넘들을 또 본거에요.
<ahoops_> 저넘들이 내 지갑 훔쳐간거같다고 하니까.
<ahoops_> 그넘들이 제 지갑말고도 셀폰 2개를 더 훔쳐갔었다고 ㅡㅡ
<ahoops_> 그래서 열받아있는데..
<nymph> 와~ 상습범이네요.. 스타벅스 매장에 CCTV 없음요?
<ahoops_> 그넘들이 일본얘들 두명을..작업치고 있는거에요.
<ahoops_> 네 없어요.
<ahoops_> 그래서 일본얘들한테 조심하라고
<ahoops_> 잠깐 1분만 이야기하자고 했거든요.
<ahoops_> 걔네들 영어로 말하는데.
<nymph> 오.. 졸라 착하시네요~
<ahoops_> 와 ㅡ,ㅡ
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 진짜 그건 영어가 아님 ㅡㅡ
<nymph> 수업시간에 이런게 있어요..
<nymph> 파트너랑 서로 읽고 말하기..
<nymph> 제가 제일 싫어함.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<ahoops_> 결국엔..넌 걍 그넘들한테 털리고 집에 가라;;하고 포기함.
<nymph> 일본애들이랑 수업시간에
<nymph> 그냥 내가 일본어를 하고 맘..
<nymph> 다이조브~
<ahoops_> 근데 용감하게 무조건 들이대야해요.
<nymph> 어제는 다이아몬드 헤드 갔는데
<autowiz2015> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 못해도 무조건 질르고봐야해요.
<nymph> 혼자 가니까 사진을 찍고 싶은데 어케 하지 못하니까
<autowiz2015> 그냥 일본어를 하고 맘 / 이라니요 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 부탁하고 싶은데
<nymph> 저는 그때까지 문법 생각하면서
<nymph> May I ask you 어쩌구 저쩌구 생각하고 있엇는데
<nymph> 다른 미국놈이 딴놈에세
<nymph> 딴놈에게
<nymph> Please, taking picture?
<nymph> 저걸로 끝인거예요..
<nymph> 엥? 저게 말이 되나 하면서도 지들끼리는 다 알아 쳐먹음..
<ahoops_> 네..
<nymph> 그래서 저도 저거 써먹음.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz2015> 외국사람이 한국와서 카메라 들고
<nymph> May I ask 뭐 이런거 필요 없음.
<ahoops_> 말은 틀려도 실제로 대화하면 훨씬 많은 정보를 주고받거든요..
<nymph> Please, taking picture?
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 실제로는 말보다는 그 몸짓이나 눈짓등이 일상생활에서는 더 중요한 정보니까요.
<autowiz2015> 몇주 지나면 술술 말이 잘 나오실 거에요
<autowiz2015> 잘~ 하면 눈빛만으로도 정보를 전달 할 수 있을지도 몰라요 -_-;;
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 실제로 전 눈빛만으로도 여자들이랑 말 잘해요.
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz2015> 헙...
<autowiz2015> ahoops 님 선수~
<ahoops_> 실제로 영어한마디 못하는 러시아얘랑 한달넘게 매일 맥주마시면서 지낸적도 있음.
<autowiz2015> 좋군요... 부럽.
<ahoops_> 서로 대화는 하지만 말로는 서로 이해못하는 ㅡㅡ;;
<nymph> 암튼..
<nymph> 여기와서 느낀건데
<nymph> 왜 말하는거 따로 글쓰는거 따로 영어 공부를 하는지 이해가 되더라는..
<nymph> 말할때 들어보니까 문법이고 뭐고
<nymph> 씨제고 뭐고 다 없음.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 뭐 지들끼리 졸라 말하고 쳐 웃음..
<nymph> 가만 들어보면 문법이고 뭐고 없음..
<ahoops_> 회화에서는 문법 다 따지면..더 어색한 경우도 많죠.
<autowiz2015> 그치만 네이티브들은 본능적으로 문법이 몸에 배여 있는거 같더라구요
<nymph> 근데 글 쓸라면 필요함...
<nymph> 오~
<nymph> 그렇군요..
<autowiz2015> 그냥 딱 들으면 뭔가 좀 이상한데 라고 알아차리는듯한.
<nymph> 아.. .학원에 강사들이 좀 그렇다는...
<nymph> 제가 막 말하면
<ahoops_> 회화때는 몸짓 눈짓때문에 별문제없어요.
<nymph> 그건 글케 말하면 안된다고 해줌.
<ahoops_> 몸짓 눈짓이 반영이 안되는 글쓰기는 정확히 서술해야하니 문법필요하구요.
<autowiz2015> 캐나다 사시는 형님이셨나 서니님이셨나.
<nymph> 암튼.. 이젠 어케해야할지 좀 알거 같음..
<ahoops_> 두려워하지말구요.
<nymph> Please, taking picture??
<ahoops_> 무조건 들이대세요.
<autowiz2015> 사무실 옆 아줌마가
<autowiz2015> 자꾸... It works 를 It's work 라고 말한다고.
<autowiz2015> 짜증난다고 막 그러셨는데.
<autowiz2015> 저는 정말 영어 못하는데 . 저라면 Take Photo , please 라고 했을거 같네요.
<autowiz2015> 안맞아도 이해는 할듯...
<ahoops_> take a picture
<ahoops_> photo보다는 picture를 많이써요.
<autowiz2015> 그렇군요 .
<nymph> 암튼.. 사람들 지나가면서
<nymph> 유심히 관찰하는게 제 일이기도 한데
<ahoops_> 재미는 있으나, 어려운 이야기를 하고 싶을땐 역시 벽에 부딪히게 되는..
<nymph> 보니까 재미있는게 많더라구요...
<nymph> 졸라 웃긴게
<ahoops_> 여행가면 지적충격이 심하자나요.
<ahoops_> 마음도 열려있구..
<nymph> 어제 간곳이 관광지라서 일본애들이 졸라 많았음.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 그런데 개들도 미국애들에게 부탁을해야 하는데
<nymph> 히야~~ 시발.. 일본어로 지껄이면서 카메라 들이댐.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> nymph: 욕좀하지마요!! 경고임!
<nymph> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 서니님한테 다 일를거임.
<nymph> 헐퀴~
<nymph> _(__)_
<autowiz2015> 현피 현피.
<nymph> 서니님 바로 옆집임요.. ㅋ
<autowiz2015> 그러니까요 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 큰일 남요~
<nymph> 거기다 서니님 해병대 출신임요..
<autowiz2015> 서니님 팔도 굵으시던데.
<nymph> 몸도 얼마나 단단한데요.
<ahoops_> 조빵남
<ahoops_> =3
<nymph> 잘못걸리면 큰일 남.
<nymph> 근데 요새 바쁘세요.
<nymph> 아마 휴가 내셔서 한국에서 오신 동생분 관광시켜주게 계실거예요
<nymph> 그래서 여기에 없는 걸꺼예요~
<nymph> 그리고 이번 주말되면 스위스로 또 출장가시고..
<ahoops_> 글쿤요.
<nymph> 그러면 9월은 끝나게되는 안타까운 사연을 들었지요~
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 음.
<ahoops_> 맘에 드는 여자한테는..
<ahoops_> 말걸고 싶으면
<nymph> ?
<ahoops_> 첫마디는 꼭 would you mind taking a picture?
<ahoops_> 이런식으로 mind로 가셈
<nymph> 오~
<nymph> May I ask you taking a picture 보다 더 뭐랄까 정중한 건가요?
<ahoops_> 아뇨 mind가 훨씬 어감이 정중한 표현에요.
<nymph> 오~
<nymph> 일본애들이 저 표현을 알까.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<ahoops_> 기본적으로..생각이..
<ahoops_> 뭔가를 자기 생각을 쎄게 말하는게
<nymph> 자기 생각을 쎄게...
<ahoops_> 좋은 화법이 아니라고 생각하기때문에.
<nymph> 아..
<nymph> Please 붙이면 더 좋을듯요.
<ahoops_> 당신 사진찍는거 싫어해도 되는데요.
<ahoops_> 대놓고 너가 안찍어줘도 된다 이건거죠.
<ahoops_> may로 시작하면..어감이.
<nymph> 긍가요..
<ahoops_> 걍 음..
<ahoops_> 너 사진찍어줘도 되고 안찍어줘도 된다.
<ahoops_> 뭐 이정도.
<autowiz2015> 다 필요없을지도 몰라요
<nymph> 오~
<ahoops_> mind로 가면
<autowiz2015> 잘생기면 장땡임.
<ahoops_> 너가 안찍어줘도 무조건 괜찮아!!
<nymph> autowiz2015: 진리같네요..
<nymph> ahoops_: 오~
<nymph> 좋네요.. Would you mind ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 이야기할때 잘 들어보시면...
<nymph> 저건 작업멘트 카테고리에 저장.. 슈웅~
<ahoops_> nymph님께 예의를 차리고 싶은 사람은 would u mind blah~ 이렇게 가요.
<ahoops_> 고급 리조트가도 마찬가지구요.
<nymph> 오~
<nymph> 근데.. 그것보다
<nymph> 더 중요한게 있어요.
<nymph> 현재로서는 뭐랄까.. 외국인 울렁증이라고 해야하나.. 이거 떨치는게 더 급선무예요.
<ahoops_> 그냥 들이대세요.
<nymph> 외국인 앞에만 서면 나올말도 않나옴.
<nymph> 심각..
<autowiz2015> 어제껏 몇명의 외국인과 대화해 보셨나요?
<autowiz2015> 한 50명 넘어가면 좀 덜해지지 않나요?
<ahoops_> 넌 내가 한마디하고 절대로 평생 안볼거야 난 원래 나쁜놈이야 그니깐 걍 내가 말하는거 들어버리렴..하고 쏘세요.
<autowiz2015> 짧게라도 많이 하다보면...
<nymph> 50명 않되요.. 여기는 그렇게 사람 만날일이 없는게 문제예요.
<ahoops_> 그니깐 말씀드렸자나요.
<ahoops_> 클럽을 가셔야한다고요.
<nymph> ㅡ.ㅡ
<autowiz2015> 두분 같이 계셨어야 하는건데 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 장... 장난으로 하신 말씀이 아니였군요.. -_-;;
<ahoops_> 그게..여자꼬시러 가라는게 아니구요.
<nymph> 진... 진심이였군요..
<ahoops_> 평상시보다 훨씬 마음이 열린 상황을 일부러 만나라는거죠.
<ahoops_> 농담도 심하게 가보고..
<nymph> 하와이 클럽은 안 비쌀ㄹ라나... 보니까 와이키키에 잇기는 한거 같던데...
<ahoops_> 클럽들 비싸지 않을껄요.
<nymph> 여긴 뭐든 비싸서요..
<ahoops_> 거긴 안가봐서 모르겠지만..대부분 클럽은 비싼거랑은 거리가 멀어서요.
<ahoops_> 아니면,
<ahoops_> 로컬바를 하나 잡아서
<ahoops_> 맨날 죽돌이해보세요.
<nymph> 오~ 좋다..
<nymph> 로컬바..
<nymph> 아니면 그냥 와이키키 해변에 싸 돌아 댕겨볼까..
<ahoops_> 돌아댕기는거도 좋구요.
<ahoops_> 근데 음.
<nymph> 근데 여기 거지가 너무 많음..
<nymph> 지나가는데 구걸을 너무 심하게 함..
<ahoops_> 일반적인 객관적 정보보다는 사람이제일 어려운거라서..
<nymph> 그러다 땡전 한푼 안주면 막.. Fuck you 막 나오고...
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 절대로 트러블 일으키지말구요.
<nymph> 그러니까요.. 제 말이...
<nymph> 한판 붙고 싶은데, 그럴수 없으니.
<ahoops_> 가능하면 조용한 로컬바를 하나 잡으시구..
<ahoops_> 하루 한두시간 머무르세요..
<nymph> 근데, 어제 그래도 좀 사람들 만나고 말도 하고 그래어요..
<ahoops_> 제가 보통 그렇게 살거든요.
<nymph> please, taking pickture 하고
<nymph> 사진찍어주시면서 뭐라 뭐라 또 말을 건네요.. ㅋ
<autowiz2015> 뭔가 래파토리나
<ahoops_> 부딪히는거랑 안부딪히는거랑은 정말 틀려요.
<autowiz2015> 문장같은거 준비해 가도 좋을듯 하네요.
<ahoops_> 어차피 동양인…그것도 영어안되는 동양인은 왕따모드가 기본이니..
<autowiz2015> 전 편의점 알바할때 왠 주말에는 외국인이 2/3 이상이라
<autowiz2015> 하루에 백명 이상 봤던듯.. 이젠 외국인 보면 어~ 외국사람이네~ 그냥 그래요.
<ahoops_> autowiz2015: 어디서 알바하셨는데요
<autowiz2015> 서울타워 1층이요
<ahoops_> 어딘지몰라요 ㅠㅠ
<nymph> 서울타워?
<nymph> 한국에 잇는 서울타워?
<autowiz2015> 네 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 오늘 주식 잘 오르네...
<nymph> 쭉쭉 올라라...
<autowiz2015> 남산에 있는 서울타워 흠.. 어떤 동남아 얘는
<ahoops_> 아 남산에 있는게 서울타워구낭.
<autowiz2015> 와서는 나보고 영어 못알아듣는다고 막 승질내면서 나감... 근데 진짜 걔는 발음이 너무 동남아틱해서
<autowiz2015> 도저히 -_-;;
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 근데 전..
<ahoops_> 미국식 발음보다는 역시 영국식 발음이 참 편한것같아요.
<ahoops_> 알아듣기도 편하구..실제로 미국놈 아니면 영국식발음 구사하는 얘들이 더 많기두 하구요.
<ahoops_> 예전 어릴때..리눅공부할때 진자
<ahoops_> 다 문서는 영어인데..-_-
<ahoops_> 영어못해서 개노가다해보고 영어문서 읽어보고 하면서
<ahoops_> 문서를 보고 노가다를 해야하는데 노가다를 하고 문서를 보는 상황..
<ahoops_> 이거땜에 영어공부시작했는데
<ahoops_> 결국은 나와서 사는 가장큰 이유중에 하나가 영어때문인것같아요.
<ahoops_> monos님이던가..그분도 저랑 비슷한 상황이신듯해서 좀 안타까운 생각도 많이 들구요..
<ahoops_> 물론 나와서 산다고해도 네이티브는 불가능..-_-
<ahoops_> 댐..
<nymph> 프로그램이나 짜야쓰것다..
<nymph> 다들 수고하세요~
<ahoops_> 옆에 짱개 혼자와서..
<ahoops_> 한참말하고 있는데
<ahoops_> 친구들오자마자
<ahoops_> 너무 시끄러워서 집에 가야겠네요 ㅡㅡ;;; 진짜 이건 멸망이야.
<autowiz2015> 아흠.
<nymph> 갑자기 mysql 구동 않됨.. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz2015> 원인은 로그에
<nymph> 로그가 생소한게 문제.. ㅋ
<autowiz2015> 증상이 어떤가요?
<autowiz2015> 데몬이 안올라가는건가요?
<nymph> 네
<nymph> Can't find messagefile '/usr/share/mysql/errmsg.sys
<nymph> mariadb5.5 컴파일 설치를 해줬는데
<nymph> 저런게..
<nymph> 130916 15:49:04 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /usr/local/mariadb5.5/data
<nymph> 130916 15:49:04 [ERROR] Can't find messagefile '/usr/share/mysql/errmsg.sys'
<nymph> 130916 15:49:04 [ERROR] Aborting
<autowiz2015> 흠...
<autowiz2015> os 는 어떤거죠?
<nymph> Linux Mint 요
<nymph> Linux Mint 15
<autowiz2015> 흐음 저파일은 ls 해보면 어떻게 나오나요?
<nymph> 파일이 없어서 심볼릭 링크를 만들어 줬네요
<autowiz2015> 파일시스템이 깨지는경우는 거의 없는데 말이지요
<nymph> ln -s /usr/local/mariadb5.5/share/english mysql
<nymph> 저렇게 하고 시작하니까 되네요..
<nymph> 아마도 Mint 14 -> Mint 15 로 업그레이드 할때 파일이 삭제되었나봐여
<autowiz2015> 으음...
<autowiz2015> 마리아 DB 라...
<autowiz2015> 엔신님 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 명절 연휴~ 즐겁게 잘 보내기 바랍니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-18
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<jinsyu> 안녕하세요
<jinsyu> 누구 계십니까 dns서버 설치가 힘들어서 좀 여쭈어 볼게 있어서 그런데 혹시 도움 주실 분 없을까요?ㅠㅠ
<giwon> 안녕하세요
<giwon> 추석명절 모두 자알 보내시고, 건강하세요
<giwon> quit
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-19
<ahoops_> 좋은추석임다 ㅠ
<MK-BB> Seony: 안자고 뭐하셔요 ㅠㅋ
<ggugi> 방가워요 오늘도 조용하군요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-20
<woogi320> 안녕하세요 버추얼 박스때문에 질문좀 할게요 아시는분 계시면 알려주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<woogi320> 제가 우분투13.04에 그놈 클래식을 사용중이며 버추얼박스4.2버전을 사용중입니다.
<woogi320> 버추얼 박스로 윈도우7을 설치하기위해 usb패키지 설치하고 그룹 추가도 했는데
<woogi320> 버추얼 박스로 부팅시 usb를 인식하지 못합니다.
<woogi320> 그래서 dvd로 시도해 봤지만 역시나 dvd도 인식하지 못하고 계속 커서만 깜박이고 계속 대기 상태로만 나타나네요.
<woogi320> 이 문제를 어떻게 해결해야 하나요?
<ahoops_> 쭝궈업체들은 이제 10테라 클라우드 서비스군요
<ahoops_> 기본이 테라급;;
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-21
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-22
<baelister> 안녕하세요
<baelister> 우분투에 대해서 알아보다가
<baelister> 코분투가 있다길래 설치파일을 구하고있는데
<baelister> 404 not found 뜨는 링크밖에없네요
<baelister> 혹시 우분투 버전업이되면서 코분투 개발필요성이 없어서 이제 안만드시는건가요??
<baelister> ?
<baelister> ㅁㄴㄹ
<baelister> 쩝...
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-15
<PotatoGim_> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<bluedusk> hanirc utf-8 서버명 혹시 아시는분 계신가요?
<ipeter> 두분이 같이 들어오시는군요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<kth> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 마눌님 출근시켜 드리고 오는데 평소보다 딱 10분정도 늦게 나왔을뿐인데 차 막힘이 상당하군요
<samahui_WS> 덕분에 완전 늦게 도착했네요 ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_WS> 오늘 하루도 즐겁고 유익한 하루들 되세요 ^^
<ipeter> 아.. 고생하셨겟네요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 수고하셧습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 인제 시작인데.ㅎ
<shining__> hanirc utf-8 서버가 있었는데 지금은 죽은걸로 압니다
<Seony> 지금도 접속은 잘 안되지 않나요?
<Seony> 하도 안되서 거기 안들어간지 오래에요
<jasonjang-> 아뇨, 되고 있는데....제가 지금은 마소 윈도로 접속해서 잘 모르겠네요. 사정상 하루 이틀 끌 수가 없는데... 제 우분투 엑스쳇에는 저장되어 있는데....
<jasonjang-> bluedusk: 미안하지만 위키 검색하면 나와요. ^^ ㅎ
<bluedusk> utf8.hanirc.org 랑 apink.hanirc.org 두개가 된다 해서 봤는데 utf8.hanirc.org 는 cname 으로 apink.hanirc.org에 묶여있더라구요 결국  apink.hanirc.org 가 utf8 지원하는 서버인데 접속이 안되서 여쭤본거에요..; 다른서버가 또 있는지 아님 제가 컴맹이라 잘못하는건지 모르겠어서요.;
<jasonjang-> ㅎㅎㅎ 귀하가 컴맹이군요?! 버럭. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang-> 저 몇 일 전까지 apink 잘 썼는데...
<jasonjang-> utf8 은 그것 뿐,으로 알고 있음
<ipeter> jasonjang-: 아... jasonjang- 님 뵐때마다 json이 생각나네요.
<jasonjang-> 감사 !! ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 맛점 하세요.
<allen> 안녕하세요! 질문이 있는데
<allen> 둘 다 XWindow 를 사용한다고 가정했을 때 CentOS랑 우분투중에 뭐가 더 빠릿빠릿할까요??
<razGon_MINILA> 도찐개찐이에요
<razGon_MINILA> 차라리 xwindow를 오픈박스로 해주면 좀더 빠릿하게ㅛ죠.
<samahui_WS> 좋은 CPU와 큰 메모리를 가진 놈이 빠릿하죠
<samahui_WS> 점심 맛나게들 드셨나요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<monos> 좋은 컴퓨터만 있으면 정말 아무거나 써도 빠른거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 오후에도 힘들 내세요~ 전 다시 일 삼매경에 빠져 볼게요
<samahui_WS> 그렇쵸 ㅎㅎ 나중에 뵈요~
<monos> razGon_MINILA: 님 openbox 보다 가벼운 데스크탑은 없을까요?
<Seony> 있죠.  쓰기 불편해서 그렇지
<bluedusk> monos, dwm 이 가볍긴 할꺼에요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그건 거의...
<razGon_MINILA> CLI와 비슷.
<razGon_MINILA> 베이트레일 써보신분?
<razGon_MINILA> 카비니 써보신분?
<bluedusk> 뭔지도 몰러요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 참고로, 시스템 엔지니어들 중에서는 i3라는 윈도우 매니저 많이 씁니다
<Seony> 저랑은 좀 안맞아서 안쓰지만요.
<bluedusk> Seony, 전 그냥 terminator 로 ..;
<bluedusk> 저같은 경우는 문서도 작성하고 이것저것 볼것도 있고 한데 이건 뭐 dwm이랑 차이를 모르겠네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 전 그냥 우분투 설치해서 아무 것도 안건드리고 그냥 써요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> Seony, 혹 학교에서 익스트림 네트워크의 스위칭 써요?
<Seony> 그게 뭐에요?
<Seony> 하드웨어에요?
<jasonjang> 익스트림 네트워크 = 회사이름, 스위칭 장비 요
<Seony> 아~
<jasonjang> 예
<Seony> 아뇨, 제 예전 사수가 시스코 CCNP 자격증이 있어서, 시스코만 썼어요
<jasonjang> 예, 시중에 1등이 시스코, 2등이 익스트림 이라고 들었어요.
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 오 뭔가 좋아보이는데 저도 하나 사주세요 +__+
<jasonjang> 통과 불더스크 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 저 통과한건가요?
<jasonjang> 예 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 감사합니다. ( __ )
<bluedusk> 그럼 통과했으니 사주시는거죠??
<jasonjang> 풉
<Seony> 천만원짜리 워크스테이션에 스피커 잭 하나 없는게 말이 되나요
<Seony> 아 진짜 짜잉나네요
<bluedusk> 요즘나온 서버에는 디스플레이 포트도 달려있던데요?
<Seony> $8짜리 USB 사운드 하나 주문했어요.
<monos> http://shopping.naver.com/detail/detail.nhn?query=usb%20%EC%82%AC%EC%9A%B4%EB%93%9C%EC%B9%B4%EB%93%9C&cat_id=50002973&nv_mid=5577285921&frm=NVSCPRO
<myobot> [링크 제목] 네이버 지식쇼핑
<monos> 1800원 짜리도 있네요
<Seony> 네 저렇게 생긴거에요
<monos> 나도 이거 사서 제가 가진 포고에 연결해서 mpd 쓸까 했는데 음악을 잘 안들어서 안했어요
<bluedusk> Seony, 전 fiio e7 이거 예전에 샀던걸로 헤드폰 엠프겸 겸사겸사 써요
<Seony> 혹시 그래머인유즈 라고 하는 영어 강의 동영상 갖고계신 분 계세요?
<jasonjang> 저
<Seony> 와이프 보여줘야하는데, 얼마 전에 2테라바이트 동영상 하드 하나를 통째로 날렸어요
<Seony> 죄송하지만 좀 얻어갈 수 있을까요?
<jasonjang> 되죠, 어찌 전달할까요?
<Seony> 아무 프로토콜이나 가능하신걸로 알려주세요
<jasonjang> 드롭박스니, 카피 닷 컴의 공유 폴더를 알려 드리까?
<Seony> 집 서버에 걸어두겠습니다
<jasonjang> 드롭박스나, 카피 닷 컴의 공유 폴더를 알려 드리까?
<Seony> 그걸 다 드랍박스에 올려두셨ㅅ어요?
<bluedusk> 헐 그걸 다 드랍박스에.;
<jasonjang> 아뇨, 나는 36테라 짜리 클라우드 쓰면서 틈틈이 / 필요시 다른 클라우드로 옮겨 줘요. 물론
<jasonjang> 물론 36테라 공유를 열어도 되겠네요. <--- 거의 잘 않하지만
<Seony> 음... 한 번 걸어두면 신경쓰지않고 계속 받을 수 있는 방법 있을까요?
<jasonjang> 강사가 박상효 (여) 맞죠?
<Seony> 이름은 모르겠는데 여자분 맞아요
<Seony> 그래머인유즈가 영어공부하는데에는 진리라고 유명하더라구요
<Seony> 저는 날림으로 공부해서 잘 몰랐거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 한국 기존 문법 체계를 깨뜨리고 강의 하는....<---아니고
<jasonjang> 기존의 영문법 강의 체계를 깨뜨리고 강의하는...
<Seony> 그럼 일단 드랍박스 주소 알려주시면 제가 알아서 받겠습니다
<Seony> 드랍박스끼리 복사 되겠죠
<jasonjang> 예. 당연히 되죠 하지만
<jasonjang> 지금 용량 확인중
<Seony> 넵
<jasonjang> 전부 6.8기가
<Seony> 한 3일 걸어두면 받겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 드롭박스 안되고, 카피 닷 컴 폴더 공유 하고....연락 주께요.
<Seony> 감사합니다
<jasonjang> 저 외출 준비중, 별 말씀
<Seony> 그놈쉘 쓰시는 분 계시면, 그놈쉘이랑 그냥 그놈이랑 뭔 차이에요?
<jasonjang> 위 6.8은 동영상만 ; 문서+녹음파일은 2기가 별도. 둘 다 준비 해 놓으께요
<Seony> 책은 있어요
<Seony> 그래머인유즈 책은 두권 다 있는데, 녹음 파일이라는 건 뭐에요?
<jasonjang> 엠피 3
<jasonjang> 미안, 전자우편 주소 지금 주세요
<Seony> 아... 그 동영상을 녹음한거군요
<Seony> JSWLINUX@GMAIL.COM 입니다.
<Seony> 녹음파일이랑 문서는 안주셔도 될거 같아요
<jasonjang> 벌써 마침.
<Seony> 감사합니다.  로그인 해야한다고 나오는걸보니, 그냥 공유는 안되는가보네요
<jasonjang> 그냥 될 듯....싶ㅇㄴ데...
<jasonjang> 요
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<jasonjang> 않해봤지만....ㅠㅠ
<Seony> Private content라고, 반드시 로그인 하라네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 가입이야 어렵지 않으니 바로 하겠습니다
<Seony> 감사합니다.
<jasonjang> 혹 저 부재중이면, 카톡으로...
<monos> http://liliputing.com/2014/09/intel-prepares-for-even-smaller-and-cheaper-mini-pcs.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] Intel prepares for even smaller (and cheaper) mini PCs - Liliputing
<monos> 인텔도 라즈베리 파이 같은 미니pc 준비중인가보네요
<Seony> 미노우보드 아닌가요?
<razGon_MINILA> monos, http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2442701&cate1=860&cate2=13735&cate3=14883&cate4=15207
<myobot> [링크 제목] 경성GK 큐닉스 QX2310LED 스마트 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<monos> 이름은 잘 모르겠네요 인텔 애디슨도 나온거 같던데 잘 모르겠네요
<razGon_MINILA> 이런거 어떠세요?
<Seony> 에디슨은 그런 목적의 미니피씨는 아니에요
<Seony> 그놈이랑 그놈쉘 중에서 뭐가 더 쓰기 좋아요?
<imsu> 안녕하셍 ^^
<imsu> 요
<Seony> hi
<razGon_MINILA> 동영상 감상과 웹브라우징이라면 위의 모니터가 괜찮은 솔루션 같아요.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> imsu, 어서오세요.ㅋ
<Seony> 모니터 큰거를 듀얼로 쓰는건 별로 좋지않은거 같아요
<Seony> 어떻게 놔도 불편하도 목이 아프네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 차라리 아주 큰거 하나를 쓰는게 더 좋아보여요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 적당한 크기로 써요.
<razGon_MINILA> 27인치+23인치.ㅋ
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 하나는 세로로 쓰는게 좋은듯
<Seony> 세로 그거 좋더라
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 엑셀 같이 세로로 보는 문서 보기 좋았던거 같아요
<Seony> 웹브라우징할 때도 좋고 pdf 읽기도 좋고
<imsu> Seony: 네 ~~ ㅎㅎ
<monos> 저는 22인치
<razGon_MINILA> 이미 27인치 짜리 피벗 되는 놈으로 구입햇습니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 애플 모니터 써서, 모가지가 안돌아가
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> 핏벗만 따로 사서 달면 되지 않나요?
<Seony> 음... 모르겠어요.  근데 세로로 쓰면 좋긴 하더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠.
<Seony> 시야각이 줄어들어서 좀 그렇긴하지만, 아주 유용해요
<samahui_WS> 전 27 듀얼쓰는데요... 이게 책상에 그냥 올려놓으면 가시거리가 애매헤서 모니터 암에 달아서 약간 떨어트려줬더니 볼만해요
<razGon_MINILA> monos, 제가 저것을 추천한 이유는 안드로이드가 내장 되어있죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 파일서버 기능을 사용할수 있으련지 모르겠지만.
<razGon_MINILA> 안드로이드 구동으로 동영상 감상과 웹서핑은 되는거 같아요
<bluedusk> samahui_WS, 27인치 암 어떤거 쓰세요??
<samahui_WS> bluedusk:xergo Em23236이라는 놈이네요
<samahui_WS> 듀얼암입니다
<samahui_WS> 근데 조만간 다른걸로 바꿔야 되지 않을까 싶어요
<samahui_WS> 20만냥에 비해 좀 약한거 같아서요
<samahui_WS> 산와에서 나온 100-LA025라는 가스 실런더 내장형의 암으로 바꿀까 싶은데 직구아니면 가격이 좀 그래서 차후 기회를 노리고 있죠
<Seony> 벽에 구멍 뚫어야되는거 아니에요?
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 아니예요 책상에 나사식으로 고정되요
<samahui_WS> 보통은 책상의 케이블 구명이면 충분합니다
<samahui_WS> 써보면 확실히 그냥 모니터만 쓰던것보다는 훨편하고 공간활용도 잘된다는걸 체험하실수 있습니다. 지르세요~
<Seony> 아... 그럼 책상에 구멍을 뚫어야하는ㄴ거군요
<samahui_WS> 종류에 따라서 달라요. 모니터 작은거용은 거진 그냥 책상에 물려놓는 현태로 보시면되요
<samahui_WS> 간혹 무거운놈의 경우 책상에 뜷려있는 케이블구멍을 활용하는 경우도 있구요
<samahui_WS> 보통 뚫을일은 없죠
<Seony> vim에서 화면 아래 터미널을 띄울 수 있는 플러그인을 찾는 중인데, 이게 쉽지않네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 마눌님 병원을 데려가야되서 일찍 퇴근합니다. 요즘 조퇴가 잦아서 조기퇴사안될지 걱정이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 들어가세요
<samahui_WS> 일이 점점 쌓여가는게 조만간 밤새크리 터질거 같아요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 시간들 보내세요~
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.lottecard.co.kr/app/IHLFSCA_V100.do
<myobot> [링크 제목] 롯데카드몰 - 쇼핑 | 롯데e라이프
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.lotte.com/goods/viewGoodsDetail.lotte?goods_no=86138224&infw_disp_no_sct_cd=50&infw_disp_no=5281570&tracking=Search_Result&allViewYn=N
<myobot> [링크 제목] 백화점을 인터넷으로 | 롯데닷컴 LOTTE.com
<razGon_MINILA> 광고면 자삭 할께요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아니. 문제되면요.
<razGon_MINILA> 맥북프로인데. 180만원이죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 저거는 캠퍼스 버젼 가격.
<razGon_MINILA> 거기에 롯데카드 7%페이백 하고요. 포인트 10만점 쓸수 있답니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 거기에 10개월 무이자.
<razGon_MINILA> 17일. 수요일까지.
<razGon_MINILA> 맥북프로 관심있으시면 매수.
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇게 되면 143만원 가량 된답니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 148만원이네요. 죄송.
<razGon_MINILA> 147.3만원.
<Haz3> 하이~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> bluedusk: 근데 요즘 한아얄씨에 사람들 대화는 하긴 하나요?
<razGon_MINILA> Seony, 추수감사절에 애플 할인은 한국도 되려나요?
<Seony> 미국만 할걸요
<Seony> 추수감사절이 미국에만 있는 명절이잖아요
<razGon_MINILA> 흠.살려면 지금사는게 좋겠군요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 148만원이면.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 거기에 10개월무이자.ㅋ
<bluedusk> Seony, 아 우분투 채널 말구 다른 채널에 릴레이좀 걸려구요.;
<bluedusk> 우분투 채널은 잠수 채널된지 오래에요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<Seony> 지금 여기 우리 채널에 릴레이 거실려는거죠?
<ipeter> 미국만 하는걸로 알고 있어요.
<ipeter> 대신 한국은 설날이나 추석에 하는걸로 알고 있는데... 땡스기빙때도 해줬으면 좋겠네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 애플 티비 사고 싶어요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ipeter: 애플티비는 뭐에 쓰실려구요?
<bluedusk> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/detailview.aspx?itemno=A967951891 이런건 어케 쓸만할까요? 50인치에 uhd 면 괜츰할꺼 같기도 한데요
<myobot> [링크 제목] 옥션 - 엘티비전자 HS500U/ 50형 UHD 디스플레이/ 신제품
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 싼 안드로이드 모니터 저는 좋겠네요.
<ipeter> Seony: 영화 사서 보려구요
<ipeter> 일이 정신 없이 바빠서 이제사 봤습니다.
<Seony> ipeter: 한글 자막 안나오는거 알고계세요?
<ipeter> Seony: 으..영어공부할 시간이 없어서 큰일입니다.
<ipeter> 시험날짜는 다가오는데
<ipeter> 큰일이네요.
<Seony>  하는데까지 하면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼, 한글자막 안나오는거 알고계세요?
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 알고 있습니다...ㅠ
<ipeter> 그냥 보려구요
<ipeter> 영어도 들어야하구요
<ipeter> 그리고 뭐 한글자막 거의 없지만 그래도 리스트 만들어놓은 분 계시더라구요
<Seony> 아 네.  알고계시면 됐습니다.  혹시나 모르실까봐 얘기한 거에요
<ipeter> 한글자막되는 영화...ㅠ (근데 볼것같지 않은 영화만 있더군요)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<PotatoGim> 한동안 고쳐야지 마음 먹고 있던 코드를 드디어 고쳤네요...
<PotatoGim> 안그래도 빠듯한 일정인데 삽질에 시간 투자를 해버린게 함정...
<ipeter> 잠시 재접하겠ㅅ브니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 네~ 다녀오세요~
<bluedusk> kde5가 겁나 이쁘다는 소문이 있네요..-_-a
<GarlicChicken> 한아얄씨랑 여기랑 릴레이를 거는건가 -ㅅ-a ...
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님 내일 저녁에 오실껀가요?
<Seony> 제가 전에 강조해드렸지만 다시 강조해드리자면, 릴레이는 일방통행만 허용해드립니다.
<drake_kr> bluedusk 네
<drake_kr> 세통장에 돈있는데 kt가 안빼가고 있네요 ㅋㅋ 압구정역 6시까지 갈테니 전화 요주
<drake_kr> 주세요
<bluedusk> 하아.. 저희팀 단체로 내일 세미나 가서 삼성역 가 있을꺼거든요..;
<bluedusk> 저랑 공부장님 다포함해서.;
<bluedusk> drake_kr,  같이 삼성역으로 오시면 뵐수 있을꺼 같고 아니면 다른날로 잡으시는게 좋을거 같아요.;ㅠ
<drake_kr> 뭔세미나요?
<bluedusk> 별로 가고 싶지 않은 세미나요.ㅠ
<bluedusk> http://soscon.net/index.asp
<myobot> [링크 제목] 삼성 오픈소스 컨퍼런스
<bluedusk> 이거네요..
<bluedusk> 헐 아치리눅스 systemd 쓰네요..-_-;
<bluedusk> 언제 바뀐거지.;
<PotatoGim> 꽤 되었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저만 몰랐군요.;
<bluedusk> PotatoGim, 사실 제가 컴맹이라..ㅠ 양해를.;
<PotatoGim> bluedusk: 무슨 말씀을... 저도 사용자가 아니면 몰랐을거에요.
<drake_kr> 아아
<drake_kr> soscon
<drake_kr> 입장료 있죠 저거?
<bluedusk> 5천원이요 -_-
<bluedusk> 돈아깝.;
<bluedusk> PotatoGim, 전 사용자인데도 모르는.;; 아 뭐 오래 사용한건 아니지만요.;
<drake_kr> 6시까지 삼성역 갈게요
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 연락 주셔요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 제 번호 아시나요?
<drake_kr> 지금 폰정지중 ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 그거 몇달 된거 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 폰정지중이라 통장에 돈넣었는데 아직 안빼감요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 그럼 어케 연락을.; ㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 받을수는있으며
<drake_kr> 6시까지 갈테니 전화 주세요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 음? 전에 전화할때는 정지 번호라고 연락이 안되던디요
<drake_kr> 오잉?
<drake_kr> 어제도 전화 받았는뎅..
<bluedusk> 예전에 그 언제지 광화문에서 우분투 모임했을때니
<bluedusk> 몇달 됫을꺼에요.;
<bluedusk> 전화 잘 되네요 ^_^
<drake_kr> 아 광화문 그땐 진짜 다 끊겼었음요
<drake_kr> ms 건물인데 와이파이도 안되고 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아 퇴근시간이 2시간이 자났는데
<bluedusk> 집에가기 귀찮네요.;
<bluedusk> ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 원하는 돈을 다 넣어주기 전까지 발신 안 풀어주는군요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 어느 통신사 요? 좀(?) 심하쟎은가?!
<drake_kr> KT요
<jasonjang> 흠...
<imsu> 먼저 들어가 보도록 하겠습니다 ^^ 즐거운 하루 마무리 하세요 ^^
<cheesekun> :0
<Seony^TP> 음... powernap을 분명 껐는데...
<Work^Seony> 자자 조만간 유저들이 많아질지도 모릅니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가쓰는 .vimrc를 아얄씨 오는 분께만 공유해드리기로 했거든요
<razGon_MINILA> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> .vimrc?
<Work^Seony> vim 설정파일이에요
<razGon_MINILA> plugin요?
<Work^Seony> 보통 ~/.vimrc에 위치해있죠
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  그냥 vim의 환경을 정의하는 설정파일이에요
<razGon_MINILA> 페북에 올리셧던 그거 아니세요?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 제 설정파일만 있으면, 화면에 보이는 거랑 똑같은 vim을 구성할 수 있죠
<razGon_MINILA> 아이들에게 코딩을 교육시키려면 어떻게 하면 될까요?
<Work^Seony> 게임으로 프로그래밍 개념잡는 사이트가 있던데, 그런건 어떠세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 스크레치 코딩은 있고요. 다른것을 봐야 될거 같은데 말이죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 저희 아이에게 자판알려주고 있어요.
<razGon_MINILA> abcde....
<Work^Seony> 그렇다면, 키보드 자판에 먼저 익숙해져야겠네요
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 제 페북보셔서 아시겠지만. 제2외국어로 기계어.
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단, 제 경우는요,
<Work^Seony> 진로를 정하지 못한 사람에게 전산을 하라고 추천하거든요
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터에 대해 전혀 모르는 사람을 가르칠 때 가장 일반적인 제 교육코스가,
<Work^Seony> HTML부터 시작하는 거에요
<Work^Seony> HTML은 프로그래밍 언어는 아니지만, 대략 프로그래밍이란 이런 것이다 라는 일종의 맛보기를 제공한다고 생각하거든요
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 아직은 애들이 4.6세 여아들이라서 컴퓨터에 대해서는 특히 자판에 친숙하지 않아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 선행시키고 싶은 두가지가. 영어랑 코딩.
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 말곤 없어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 나머진 습관이죠.
<Work^Seony> 그럼, 자판부터 먼저 시작해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 하이~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> razGon_MINILA, 근데 문제는 아이가 컴퓨터에 흥미를 안보이면...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 자녀교육이 맘대로 안되는 거군요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 폰도 컴퓨터인데.. =,=
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요.
<razGon_MINILA> 알고 있어요. 애들은. 이거 안배우면 힘들거라든거.
<razGon_MINILA> 두아이의 관찰을 통해서 압니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 첫째는 아이폰과 아이패드 락을 풀고 유투브에서 음성검색까지압니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 둘쨰는 락 못풀죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 물론 유투브까지 클릭하고 놀줄은 압니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 언니에게 의존하더군요. 둘쨰는.
<Work^Seony> 락을 풀줄 알면, 싸움이 시작되겠군요
<razGon_MINILA> 아마도요. 하지만 곧 아이패드 미니가 옵니다.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 그럼 디바이스가 구형2 신형2개로 나뉘죠.
<Work^Seony> 1인 1패드 가족이군요! ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 아이패드2. 아이폰4s, 아이패드미니1, 아이폰5s
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇게 되네요.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 맥북프로 매입. 어제요.ㅋㅎ
<Work^Seony> 누가 쓰시는 거에요?
<Haz3> 22개월인 딸도... 패드 락스크린 풀고 동영상 보는데...
<Work^Seony> 어쩌면 언니가 패드 독점을 위해 락을 푸는 것을 안가르쳐줬을지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 애들은 잘써요..
<Haz3> 딸은 슬라이딩락이라 쉽게 푸는데..
<Haz3> 7살 조카는... 제폰 패턴락 걸려있는데...
<Haz3> 것도 풀어요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 씁니다.ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전 의외로 패드는 저한테 쓸모가 없더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 애들이나 와이프가 중요하죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 저희야 항상 데탑에 있으니.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아이패드 2개 있는데, 하나는 화장실에 갖다놨어요
<Work^Seony> 심심할 때 볼려구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 핸폰이 편해요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-16
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 하이~  Work^Seony 어제는 2시간 걸린 것 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.  생각보단 빨리 받았네요
<jasonjang> 예!!! 전부 잘 마쳤죠?!!
<Work^Seony> 오늘 퇴근해서 확인해보겠습니다
<jasonjang> 예~ ㅎ
<ipeter> samahui_WS: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> autowiz_: 일어나세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui_WS> 오늘 하루도 힘들 냅시다!!! 화이팅!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아파치 로그기록보면, 브라우징이 안되게 되어있는데도 어떻게 디렉토리랑 파일들을 찾아내서 접근하는지 혹시 아시는 분 계세요?
<samahui_WS> 심블릭 링크 타고 들어가는 방법이 있죠. 웹서버에 시스템자체 디렉토리를 링크 걸어둔걸 찾으면 그거타고 접근가능해요
<samahui_WS> 전 회의가 있어서 나중에 올께요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 아 제길 감시카메라 사진 저장되는 디렉토리에 auth를 안걸었더니, 이게 구글에 노출이 됐네요..
<samahui_WS> 회의 지겨워요
<Work^Seony> 넵 나중에 뵈요
<ipeter> 넵넵 화이팅!
<ipeter> 불타는 화요일입니다.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 그런거 구글에 컨택트하면 구글이 검색에서 빼주나요?
<Work^Seony> 뺄 수 있는 메뉴가 있어요
<ipeter> 아...네...
<Work^Seony> 페북에, irc 오시는 분께 제 vimrc를 공유해드린다고 했는데 아무도 안오네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 좋아요를 83명이나 클릭했는데...
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!!
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 다중 플랫폼에 쓸만한 책갈피 동기화 무른모'가 뭐가 좋을까요?
<Work^Seony> 전 그냥 파폭으로 대동단결 했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 파폭으로 다중플랫폼 책갈피 동기화 잘되더라구요
<jasonjang> 저는 참 오랫동안 xmarks 썼는데...크롬-->파폭-->크롬 중에 여러번 중복 디렉토리를 만드는 오류 있어서 수동으로 잡아 주고 있거든요.
<sbhyun> 안녕하세요~ 혹시 제 글이 보이시나요?
<jasonjang> 예, 보임 ............Work^Seony, 파폭거를
<sbhyun> 감사합니다.
<jasonjang> 아니, 안보임......그럴껄!!!             그럼 파폭꺼를 크롬에서 불러 올 때는?
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 잘보여
<Nymph> 헐퀴~
<Nymph> Work^Seony: ^^ 늦었지만 생일 축하요~
<Work^Seony> Nymph, ㅋㅋ 언제적이야기를
<Nymph> Work^Seony: 저도 취직했습니다. 드뎌~ ㅋ
<jasonjang> 헐~ 머 이런 글자 전혀 안보임!! ㅋㅋ ㅋㅋ 케익 잘 봤어요. Work^Seony
<Work^Seony> 오 축하
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 1년정도 쉬었더니 어딜가나 '좀 오래 쉬셨네요~ ' 이래요~
<jasonjang> 하던 질문 계속해서,,,,,,,,,,,,그럼 파폭꺼를 크롬에서 불러 올 때는?
<Work^Seony> 못불러오죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다중플랫폼을 말씀하시는게 아니라 다중 웹브라우저를 말씀하시는군요
<jasonjang> 예, 듣고 보니 우문 이었네요. 다중 브라우져 !! right
<Work^Seony> 파폭과 크롬 둘 다 있는 북마크 동기화 플러그인 같은게 있지않나 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 업무용 외에는 크롬은 안써서 잘은 모르겠습니다
<razGon_MINILA> 개인용은 사파리?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 개인용은 파폭이에요
<razGon_MINILA> 학//
<Work^Seony> 어디서 기사 하나를 읽고난 뒤에 바꿨습니다
<razGon_MINILA> 파폭이 좋기는 한데. 종종 에러를 뱉어서.
<razGon_MINILA> 아..
<razGon_MINILA> 정보누출...
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 파폭이 유일하게 NSA와 타협하지 않는 브라우저라고 해서요
<Work^Seony> 에러 나도 괜찮아요.  제 정보는 소중하거든요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 파폭만 쓴다면 그것도 좋은데...
<razGon_MINILA> 파폭이 답이긴 하죠. 리눅서들은요.
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 뿐만 아니라, 정보유출을 원하지 않으면 파폭이 답인거 같아요'
<Haz3> 흐음.. 개인정보는 공공재 아닌가요.. =.=
<razGon_MINILA> 정답.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Haz3> 한국이 아니시죠? ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 흐음..
<Haz3> 교육 듣는데..
<Haz3> 뭔소린지.. =.=
<Work^Seony> 네 저는 미국에 있어요
<Haz3> 나중에 시험도 봐야 하는데.. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 솔직히, 아무리 크롬에 사생활보호 모드가 있더라도, 그게 보호가 되는지 안되는지는 모르잖아요
<Work^Seony> 오만가지를 전부 다 수집하는 회사인데, 특히나 소스도 일부는 공개도 안해주는 브라우저잖아요...
<Work^Seony> 올해 usenix에서 개최하는 LISA에 가기로 했는데, 혹시 가시는 분 없죠?
<Work^Seony> vimrc 파일이 주석 합쳐서 184라인이었네요
<Work^Seony> 주석 빼도 100라인이 넘는구나..
<Nymph> Work^Seony: 공개~ 공개~ 공개~
<Nymph> 나누는 사회 아름다운 사회~
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 내  vim 스샷 봤어?
<Nymph> 네네~
<Nymph> 플러그인 넣은 스샷~
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ  아얄씨 자주 오니까 공유해줄께 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, vim 많이 쓰니까 잘 알거라고 생각했는데 잘 안쓰나보네
<Nymph> vim 잘 안써요~
<Nymph> 개발할때는 vim 이제 잘 안써요..
<Nymph> 그냥 서버 매니징할때만 쓰다보니까
<Work^Seony> 일단 이걸 받아
<Work^Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xrcf2089ai7e7m5/vimrc?dl=0
<myobot> [링크 제목] Dropbox - vimrc
<Work^Seony> 받고나서 vi 띄우지 말고 기다려
<Nymph> 다운로드 완료~
<Work^Seony> 띄우면 에러날거야
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ 그러면,
<Work^Seony> 터미널을 하나 띄우고,
<Work^Seony> git clone https://github.com/gmarik/Vundle.vim.git ~/.vim/bundle/Vundle.vim
<myobot> [링크 제목] gmarik/Vundle.vim · GitHub
<Work^Seony> 다 받으면,
<Work^Seony> vi +BundleInstall
<Work^Seony> 이거 실행하고 기다렸다가,
<Work^Seony> 화면 아래 Done! 찍히면 vi 종료했다가 다시 실행하면 돼
<Nymph> 오~ 설치중~
<Nymph> 뭔가 되는 느낌..
<Work^Seony> 컬러는 내가 개인적으로 서브라임텍스트 색깔을 좋아해서, 그걸로 비슷하게 맞췄어
<Nymph> Done 나옴~
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 그 vimrc 하나로 gvim, macvim 다 돼
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! :)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 참, 하나 빼먹었다
<Work^Seony> cd ~/.vim/bundle/vimproc; make
<Work^Seony> 그다음 vi 띄워서 :VimShell 해봐
<Work^Seony> 음... 터미널 커서 컬러가 좀 이상하네... 잠시만...
<cocoball> 안녕하세요  뭐 좀 여쭤보려고하는데요
<cocoball> 노트북으로 vmware 돌려서 우분투 사용하시는분 계신가요?
<cocoball> 터미널에서 키입력이 이상해서요.       백스페이스로 글씨 지워도 커서만 돌아가고
<cocoball> 방향키누르면 엉뚱한 글씨가 나오구요
<cocoball> 혹시 아시는분 계신가해서 여쭤봅니다!
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 점심시간들 되세요
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320167&cm_re=ac56u-_-33-320-167-_-Product
<myobot> [링크 제목] ASUS Dual-Band Wireless-AC1200 Gigabit Router RT-AC56U - Newegg.com
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 괜찮은가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 국내서 가격이 25만원인데.
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 15만원이군요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 다시 받아.  https://www.dropbox.com/s/zmao3mgtylepw8k/vimrc?dl=0
<myobot> [링크 제목] Dropbox - vimrc
<Work^Seony> syntax를 아래로 내리는 바람에, 커서가 밑줄로 낭놨어
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<Haz3> 졸립다.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 한아얄씨도 웹챗 되면 좋겠다. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 한아얄씨 우분투방도 조용하네..
<ipeter> 조용조용
<razGon_MINILA> ipeter, 콕콕...ㅎ 닌자 어떄요?
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 좋아요 좋아요 좋아요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 괜찮아요. 문제는 특수키를 자주써야 해서요. 근데. 이것도 적응거의됨.ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 한아얄씨 우분투방 요새도 d모 어쩌구 하는 양반 있나요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> gp3x 방인가에도 들어가고 젠투방에서도 무지 시끄러운 양반 하나 있는데
<DarkCircle> 그 양반 때문에 한아얄씨 릴레이 끊었습니다. 예전에 제가 했었다가 아 이건 아니다싶어서. 써니옹과 양자 합의하에 앞으로 릴레이 안하는걸로.
<DarkCircle> myobot / 퍽퍽
<jasonjang_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang_> 그 d모 양반이....닭묘? ㅋ
<jasonjang_> 아직 데스크톱(불더스크)랑 닭엔젤 있네요 ㅎㅎㅎ 아유 배야. ㅎ
<Haz3> d모 어쩌구면...
<Haz3> 닭님 맞네.. ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 누구지. ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> 닭먹고싶다...
<Haz3> 치맥치맥.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 아흥...
<Haz3> 1시간 40분 남았네.. ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> http://git.potatogim.net/potatogim/config/blob/master/vim/vimrc
<myobot> [링크 제목] PotatoGim / Config | GitLab
<PotatoGim> 자고로 vimrc는 공유하는 것이라 배웠습니다...
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 우분투 모임에 여성분도 오나보네..
<Haz3> 한참 댕길때는 없었는데. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 나도 최신 놋북사서 리눅질 하고싶다..
<Haz3> 돈도 없고..
<Haz3> 리눅질 할 시간도 없고.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 맥북 프로사서 우분투를 패러럴즈.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 패러럴즈 사용할떄요. 두개 이상 즉 3개를 동시에 구동 가능합니까?
<razGon_MINILA> osX, 윈7, 우분투.
<razGon_MINILA> 이렇게요.
<ipeter> 헐.
<ipeter> 유닉스 계열끼리 패러럴즈를 쓸 필요가 있나요?
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 써보려구요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 뭐 가장 흔한 조합으로 맥+윈 으로 안가셨는지요?
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇게 가려구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 테스트.ㅋ
<ipeter> 보통 윈은 +우분투 조합으로 버철박스, 브엠웨어
<ipeter> 넹넹
<Haz3> 놋북은 몇개 있는데..
<Haz3> 다들 오래되서.. ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 MINILA를 구입한 이유는 애플과 맞물리게 하기 위해서죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 여러 큰그림을 그려 보았습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 안드로이드 보드도 함 나와봣으면 하는데 ㅁ말이죠. 크롬 캐스트처럼 장난치는거 말고.
<razGon_MINILA> 스마트팩.
<Haz3> MINILA가 뭔가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 아... 마제스터치 MINILA air... 적축입니다.
<Haz3> 키보드인가보네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 무선되는 기계식 키보드요.
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 애플친화력이 있어서요.
<razGon_MINILA> http://cafe.naver.com/inmacbook/1006869
<myobot> [링크 제목] 맥 쓰는 사람들 [구 맥북을 쓰는 사람들] : 네이버 카페
<Haz3> "미니키보드 이지만 기계식을 지원하는 모델입니다. 해피해킹 프로를 제외하고는 이 사이즈의 기계식은 거의 전무하죠"
<Haz3> HHKP는 기계식 아닌데.. =.=
<razGon_MINILA> 무접점...
<razGon_MINILA> 정전방식 맞죠?
<ipeter> 전 아직 윈도우+우분투 사랑입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 네..
<ipeter> 윈도우 느므느므 좋네요.
<Haz3> razGon_MINILA: 가격은 얼마에요?
<razGon_MINILA> 16.5만원요.
<razGon_MINILA> 많이 비싸죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 기계식을 쓰니 자판하는 느낌이 좋아요.
<Haz3> 흐음..
<Haz3> HHKP2 19.9만원에 샀는데..
<razGon_MINILA> 원래 펜타그래프방식의 로지텍 것이였는데. 이것도 괜찮네요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ.ㅠ.ㅠ.ㄹ,ㅠㅣㄹㅇㅎ;ㅣ나리;ㅏㅎ
<Haz3> 몇년도에 샀더라..
<razGon_MINILA> 무선이 아니죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 무선이 아니시면 그냥 참을수 있어요.ㅋ
<Haz3> hhkp2는 무선이 없죠.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 기계식은 거의 무선이 없죠.
<Haz3> 2004~2005 에 산거 같은데..
<razGon_MINILA> 마제스터치에서 이시리즈만 무선이요.
<Haz3> 6년인가. ㅡ.ㅡa
<razGon_MINILA> 아...
<Haz3> 사고나서 1년뒤 가격 뻥튀기..
<Haz3> 되팔아도 이득이었는데.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 tesroM7썻는데. 흑축으로요.
<Haz3> 아직도 쓰고있긴 해요.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그것이 키감이 좋아서 이번에 키보드 변경할 바꾸엇습니다.
<ipeter> 헉
<razGon_MINILA> 손에 익으면 10년정도 는 쓸거 같아요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 흑축 키보드는 앞으로도 몇년 더 써먹어야죠. 인제 3년차인데.ㅋ
<ipeter> ㅈ[꺼랑 가격이 동일하군요
<razGon_MINILA> ipeter, 예
<razGon_MINILA> 맥북프로 삿으니 막굴려줘야죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 로직X?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> imsu, 어서 옵셔!!
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 인사하려고 타자치고 있었는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 빠르시네용 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> imsu: 하이요~
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 느려요..,..ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_MINILA> 오타도 많구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 드디어 일의 늪에서 나오시는 군요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 푹. 담궈져서 나오시는듯.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 어제 그랫습니다. 오늘은 나름 괜찮네요.
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ 일의 늪은 끝이 없죠
<samahui_WS> 말그대로 늪이예요
<samahui_WS> 마눌님 퇴근 도와주고 다시 돌아와야죠.
<samahui_WS> 마눌님 퇴근시간 마주처가려면 나가야 되거든요. 나중에 다시올께요. 오늘은 야근해야 할듯해요
<samahui_WS> 오타가 났는데 은근 말이 되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 맞춰가려면 인데 마주쳐가려면이라 ... 흠... 오타가 아주 멋대로 나는군요
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 남은 하루 알차게 보내세요. 전 댕기올께요
<imsu> Haz3: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Haz3> :)
<imsu> 안녕히 가세요 ^^
<razGon_MINILA> imsu, 아.... 오늘도 하루가 지나가는군요.
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 그러게요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 퇴근~
<FriedChicken> 한아얄씨 접속 되나요?
<FriedChicken> 한아얄씨 들어가면 이상하게 아무것도 안나오네요 사람도 없고.
<jasonjang_> 저는 지금 되는 중
<FriedChicken> 들어간 서버가 어디신가요 ?-?
<jasonjang_> w8
<FriedChicken> 전 자동 접속이 홀리워로 되는데
<FriedChicken> 들어가면 스플릿나서 아무것도 안나오네요
<jasonjang_> 찾는 중 holywar.hanirc.org..
<jasonjang_> *  irc.holywar.net(222.122.47.78)의 포트 6667으로 접속 중입니다...
<FriedChicken> 접속은 되는데 들어가면 뭐 아무것도 안나오더군요.
<jasonjang_> ? ㅎㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken> 채널 몇군데는 싹 비어있고
<imsu> jasonjang_: 안녕하세요 ^^
<jasonjang_> 하이~~ imsu
<FriedChicken> 아 진짜 졸렵 ㅡㅅㅡ
<imsu> 네네~ ^^
<FriedChicken> imsu /-ㅅ-/
<jasonjang_> 그래서, 바쁜 주간은 지났죠? imsu
<imsu> FriedChicken: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> jasonjang_: 백수에게 바쁜 시간은 없는듯 합니다. ㅋㅋ
<FriedChicken> imsu  / msg
<jasonjang_> Seony^TP, ?
<imsu> 안녕히 주무세용 ^^
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ 야근하러 들어오니 주무시러 가시는군요
<samahui_WS> 부럽습니다.
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 저녁시간 좋은 밤들 되세요
<PotatoGim> 아직 살아있습니다...
<samahui_WS> 야근동지신가요?
<samahui_WS> 살았어도 살아있는게 아니죠 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 옙 ㅋㅋ 매일 야근을 달리고 있습니다...
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 힘내세요 화이팅!!!
<PotatoGim> 네~! 힘찬 야근을 위하여...ㅜ
<samahui_WS> 위하여~ ㅜ
<razGon_MINILA> 하이요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> razGon_MINILA, http://supportdetails.com/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Support Details | Tech Support Management
<Work^Seony> 아마 컴퓨터 상담해드릴 때 요긴하게 쓰실 수 있을 거에요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-17
<razGon_MINILA> 아... 사양을 확인해 보는 거군요.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 어서오세요.ㅎ
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오늘은 이상하게 고요한 아침이네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 예 시장도 고요하네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> samahui_WS: 어서오세요
<ipeter> 어서오세요라고하니까 무슨 집주인이나 가게주인 같네요.
<ipeter> 공통장소인데 말이죠
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 밤새 있다가 아침에 마눌님 출근만 시켜드리고 다시 온겁니다
<samahui_WS> 졸려요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 시스템 좀 갈아업고 싶은데... 귀찮네요
<samahui_WS> 확실히 귀차니즘이 가장 큰 적인거 같아요
<jasonjang> Work^Seony, 전자우편 발송 완료 (했는데 이번에도) 내 잘 안쓰는 계정에서 우편이 보내졌네요. 확인?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 받았습니다 감사합니다
<jasonjang> 참고로 베이직 6기가, 인터미디에이트 16기가(중복 포함), 울티메이텀 1기가(도서 포함)인데요.
<samahui_WS> 오랜 친구가 산후조리원을 운영하는데 산모 관리 프로그램을 만들어 달라는 뉘앙스를 풍기는데... 이거 거절하기도 그렇고 해주자니 일도 많은데 빡빡하고 곤란하군요
<jasonjang> 기억을 더듬어 보니 2단계 (인터~)는 같은 내용을 다른 각종 미디어에 넣느라고 인코딩 1~2번 했던 기억이 있어요. 그러므로
<jasonjang> 확장자가 svi,mp4,avi 이렇게 3종류 여요. 그리고 끝으로
<Work^Seony> 넵
<jasonjang> 그 밖에도 영어 관련 교육자료가 토익, 토플, 실용 회화 같은 거 지금 보니 88기가 있네요.
<Work^Seony> 무지 많으시네요.  그래서 영어 실력이 상당하신거군요
<samahui_WS> 저걸 다 보시고 공부하셨다면... 상당할수밖에 없겠네요
<jasonjang> 참!  여담이지만, 어젠 내 클라우드 폴더 중 600기가 1개 폴더가 날라가서 복구 시한이 3개월 남았다고 해서 깐놀 했는데....ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> samahui_WS, 놀리지 마세요 ㅠㅠ ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 놀리다뇨... 감탄중입니다. 전
<jasonjang> Work^Seony, 역시 놀리지 마세요. ㅎ 제 처 껍니다. 그런데 저보다 못해요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 아무리 공부한다고 자료 찾고 해봐야 몇기가 안되더라고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 노력이 부족한거죠
<samahui_WS> 근데... 모아놓으면 그건 그대로 모아놓고 만족하는 경우가... ㅎㅎ;;
<jasonjang> ㅎ 그쵸, 아마도........ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 다 그렇더라고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 에이~ 생각났을때 시스템 엎어버려야 겠어요. 나중에 올께요.
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 예
<samahui_WS> 오늘 하루도 즐겁고 행복하게들 보내세요 ^^
<Haz3> 하이~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 음... 오늘은 조용하네요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> hi
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Haz3> 흐음..
<Haz3> 심심하다. ㅡ.ㅡ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<cheesekun> :0
<razGon_MINILA> 호스팅kr에서 .me도메인을 1년동안 3천원에 호스팅하네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 좋은 이름 있을까요?
<razGon_MINILA> razgon.me?
<Seony> 그게 좋을듯 싶네요
<razGon_MINILA> 개인호스팅용 도메인.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 1년동안 구워먹어야 겠네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 혹시 dnserver가 유료화되는데. 괜찮은 무료네임서버 있을까요?
<monos> razGon_MINILA: 리얼아이피 이면 아이피가 바뀌면 도메인도 재 등록해야 되죠?
<monos> 공유기에서 무료로 주는 도메인 iptime.org
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그것도 있기는 한데. 저는개인 도메인을 구입해볼까해서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 블로깅을 함해볼까고민중이지만.
<razGon_MINILA> 고민중일뿐이죠
<monos> 예전에 개인 컴퓨터로 블로그 하다가 잘못 건드려 다 날려 먹어서 티스토리블로그로 옴김
<monos> xbmc로 스마트tv나 테블릿이나 스마트폰으로 동영상 보는거랑 그냥 네트워크로 동영상재생 프로그램으로 실행하는거랑 차이가 어떤것일까요?
<razGon_MINILA> monos, 저는 그렇게 하려는데요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 개인이 운영하면 귀찮은 점도 있지만 그만큼 할 수 있는 것도 많죠..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 실험이죠. 전문 블로거도 아니고.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 일기 쓰듯이.
<razGon_MINILA> 백업만 잘할수 있게 플러그인 하면 될거 같아요.
<PotatoGim> 위키 서비스도 사용해보시면 괜찮을 것 같아요
<PotatoGim> 도쿠위키라던가 모니위키 같은 가벼운 녀석으로 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자바스크립트 코드를 좀 수정했는데, 뭔가가 통째로 작동이 안되니까 아 좀 짜증나네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 나비효과?ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 수정은 조금 했는데 통째로 안되는 무시무시한 결과를 낳는...
<Seony> git이 옛날버전을 통째로 다운받거나 하는건 안되죠?
<Seony> 라즈베리파이에 git-http 백엔드 설치하고 레드마인으로 github처럼 코드 비교하게끔 해놨는데, 특정 커밋 이전 버전으로 아예 통째로 받을려니, 그건 또 안되는거 같더라구요..
<Seony> 이래서, 개발작업이 은근히 zfs 하면 좋은거 같아요...
<bhs> git clone이 저장소를 통째로 다운받지 않나요?
<PotatoGim> 리비전 지정해서 받는거라면 가능할걸요?
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 뭔가 이상한게, 실제 서비스 중인 서버에서는 잘 돌아가는데, 제 개발 서버에서는 전혀 작동이 안되네요...
<Seony> 이게 원래 잘 되던건데...
<PotatoGim> 같은 리포지터리를 사용하나요?ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 똑같이 복사해서 돌려도 작동이 안되네요...
<Seony> 딱 하나 차이가 있다면, 실제 서버는 우분투 12.04에요
<Seony> 개발서버는 14.04구요
<PotatoGim> 음... 모듈 버전이나 PHP 버전 차이가 아닐까요? PHP deprecated 있는 경우에 주로 그러더라구요;
<Seony> 제 생각에도 버전의 차이가 의심되네요
<Seony> 일단 오늘은 이만 자고 내일 테스트해봐야겠네요.
<Seony> 내일 뵙겠습니다
<PotatoGim> 모니위키나 맨티스 옛날꺼 쓰다가 버전 올려보니 뭐 그래 사라진 녀석들이 많은지;;
<PotatoGim> 네, 들어가세요~
<samahui_TP> 오늘은 일찍 들어가 봐야겠군요
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<samahui_TP> 내일뵈요
<Work^Seony> 아직 아무도 출근을 안하신듯 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> hi~ aLL
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 안녕!! 예
<Work^Seony> 이따 퇴근해서 시도해보겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 요즘 우분투에서 맥 화면공유 작동이 잘 안되더라구요
<Work^Seony> 프로토콜이 좀 바뀐거 같아요
<jasonjang> 예, 천천히해도 되요 ^^
<Work^Seony> iOS 8 나왔네요
<Work^Seony> 제가 먼저 테스트 해보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 맥북 프로 왔어요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 이것저것 해보느라 바쁘시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 이미 맥북에어에서 해봐서요.ㅋ
<samahui_> 한글 잘 보이시나요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 잘 보입니다
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 방금 iOS8 나왔습니다.
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 안보인다니깐요. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아이폰/패드 쓰시는 분은 업글하세요
<samahui_> 내 새벽에 나왔다더군요
<samahui_> 나왔지만 회사에서 개발용으로 쓰는 놈들 이외에 애플기기들을 대부분 치워서 업데이트 할 일이 많지 않네요
<samahui_> 개발품이야 애들시키면되고
<samahui_> 저도 10월 아이폰6로 갈까 생각중입니다
<Work^Seony> 저는 아직 계약이 안끝나서, 갈아타려니 $450 내라네요
<samahui_> 갤노트 신형노리고 있었는데 이래저래 맘에 안들게 나왔네요... 특히 가격이 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그 돈 주고는 도저히 못살거 같아서, 그냥 계약 끝나고 사려구요
<samahui_> 그렇군요
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 그냥 무난한 안드로이드 쓰고. 애들과 와이프는 아이폰.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 아이패드. 맥북.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> $199면 살 수 있는걸 2배 넘게주고 사려니 아깝더라구요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 지금은 돈 있어도 못사요
<Work^Seony> 예판 첫날 주문량이 1,600만대 라네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 우리나라는 통신사들이 정신을 차려야지 가격 내리긴 틀린거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 정작 애플이 발표하는 당일날은 혁신이 없네 달라진게 없네 이러다가,
<Work^Seony> 판매 시작하면 우루루 몰려요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<samahui_> 그렇겠네요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 줄서기를 볼 수 있겠군요
<razGon_MINILA> 원래 그래요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아시잖아요.. 현기차 욕하고. 차는 소나타
<Work^Seony> 이런걸보고 츤데레 라고 하나요? ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 케이5
<Work^Seony> 앞에서 욕하고 뒤에서는 못사서 안달인.. ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 삼성욕하고 노트북은 삼성
<samahui_> 전 잠시 회의 댕겨올께요
<samahui_> 이따뵈요
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 헉. 인사도 하기전에..ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저번에 와이프가 생일선물이라고 플3 중고게임 2개 고르라길래 골랐는데 너무 재미가 없더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 생일이라고 할인쿠폰 20% 왔길래 그거 해서 샀는데, 총 $38
<Work^Seony> 근데 너무 재미가 없어서 도저히 안되겠떠라구요.  팔고 딴거 샀는데 3개 샀어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 라스트 오브 어스에 이어서, 이번에도 "미드"같은 게임 하나 추천해드리자면...
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<jasonjang> 지난 번, 내 본 것은 유튜브 인트로 영화 아녔어요?
<Work^Seony> 총 8시간짜리요?
<jasonjang> 예
<Work^Seony> 그건 게임 하나를 처음부터 엔딩까지 직접 플레이한걸 녹화한 거에요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 그건 다 봤다는 <--- 나도 *순간* 미쳤지.
<jasonjang> 아하~ 나보다 *더 미친* ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데, 그렇게 게임 플레이 녹화해서 올리는 사람들 많아요
<jasonjang> 하기야, 인트로 치고는 너무...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 아유 아침부터 배 아포라. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 영화로 만들어지기로 했다네요
<Work^Seony> 이미 그 영상 자체가 영화인데 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 프로듀서로 샘 레이미 라네요
<jasonjang> ㅎ 암튼 덕분에 재밌게 봤어요.    녹화한 사람 성의도 대단하지만...
<Work^Seony> 시간 부담되서 이제 못보시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ  소개나 해 줘요. 빨리(?)
<Work^Seony> 소개해드릴게 두개 있는데요, 가장 좋은걸로 골라서 알려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ 잠시만요
<jasonjang> 예...천천히 요. 위 빨리는 농담요
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, 툼레이더 리부트 안보셨으면 보세요.  http://www.youtube.com/user/mongoosch/search?query=%ED%88%BC%EB%A0%88%EC%9D%B4%EB%8D%94
<myobot> [링크 제목] 몽구슈 - YouTube
<Work^Seony> 근데, 영상을 20분 단위로 잘라놔서 좀 귀찮으실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> THX Work^Seony
<jasonjang> 못 봤던 거죠...........당연히, 그동안 본 것이  라스트 오브 어쓰...가 첨 이었으니...감사!
<Work^Seony> 라스트 오브 어스 해보기 전엔, 저한테는 이 툼레이더가 최고로 재밌었어요
<razGon_MINILA> 맥북을 사고. 패러럴즈 설치한뒤에 뭘 설치하는게 좋을까요?
<razGon_MINILA> 개러지 밴드.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안하실거면 설치하지 마세요
<Work^Seony> 전 딱한번 해봤어요
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, 혹시 그게 보기 불편하시면 이걸로 보세요.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxszw6URtk4
<myobot> [링크 제목] 툼 레이더 리부트 (Tomb Raider) 시네마 컷 HD - YouTube
<Work^Seony> 이건 게임 플레이는 자르고, 무비만 편집한 거에요
<jasonjang> 전혀 안불편하게 보고 있으니...말 시키지 마세.............그래요? ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 러닝타임이 더 짧아요
<Work^Seony> 1시간 반이 안되니깐요..
<jasonjang> 아까껀 대략 7시간짜리. ㅋ 보는 중였는데...
<Work^Seony> 좀 영화찍듯이 플레이를 해야하는데,
<Work^Seony> 너무 모르는 상태에서 찍은거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-18
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 애들위해서죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 솔직히 맥북이 그러기에는 사치이지만. 애들이 먼저 잡은 컴퓨터의 개념은 아이패드 아이폰, 닌텐도 디에스
<Work^Seony> 맥북프로를 아이들에게 내주시려구요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 이런 모바일기기니깐요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그건아니구요.
<Work^Seony> 그 정도는 아이패드용 거라지밴드를 구입하세요
<jasonjang> 맞아요, 껨 하면서 녹화한 건...너무 좌우를 훓어 보니까 따라 보려면 어지러워요.
<Work^Seony> 맥북은 업무용으로 쓰시구요...
<razGon_MINILA> 구형아이패드를 두고. 자판 알려줘요.
<razGon_MINILA> 옙
<razGon_MINILA> 공식적으로 마눌님거.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, 방금 드린건 아주 볼만하실 거에요
<Work^Seony> 러닝타임도 짧고... ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 어제 우연히 버스안에서 HTC의 쿼티스마폰 차차를 보니 탐나더군요
<razGon_MINILA> 흔치 않은건데요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, 조금만 보시다보면, 연약한 라라가 피칠갑을 하고 돌아댕기는걸 1시간동안 보시게 될 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> Minila 좋은가요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 만족합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 오타는 많이나지만 채팅하긴 좋아요
<ipeter> 아...좋으시겠어요.
<ipeter> 필코 이게 일본회사군요
<ipeter> 원래 일제 잘 안 구매하는데...
<razGon_MINILA> 예 방사능 듬뿍.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 대만 회사일걸요
<razGon_MINILA> 만들어진건 대만입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 회사자체느ㅡㄴ 일본같아요.
<ipeter> 네네
<razGon_MINILA> 메이드인 대만.ㅋ
<ipeter> 회사는 일본인거 같고
<ipeter> 대만에서 생산한거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어차피, 스위치는 독일제니... ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 와..참 키보드도 여러나라의 복합체네요..
<ipeter> 이거 수명이 얼마나 되죠?
<ipeter> 얼마나 쓸 수 있을지 문득 생각이 되네요
<Work^Seony> 최소 10년은 쓸걸요
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 오래 쓸 수 있네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 지겹죠.
<samahui_> 회의는 지겨워요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요. 10년동안 기계식 쓰는거요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 뭐 상관없습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 손에 익은거 잘되면 ...ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> gb
<samahui_> 휴
<ipeter> 휴....
<samahui_> 정신이 없으니 채널명으로 들어오고 아주 난리군요
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> =_
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 저도 정신이 없네요
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 벌써 목요일이예요
<ipeter> 어제도 늦게까지 야근...
<samahui_> 내일만 일하면 다시 주말입니다. 그러나... 프로젝트 기간도 얼마 남지 않았다는 함정이... ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 잠시 일하다 올께요
<razGon_MINILA> 주말이 어느새...
<Work^Seony> 툼레이더 내용 확인한다고 잠깐 틀었따가, 반은 봤네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ 전 라스트 오브 어스 ... 동영상으로 다봐버려서 게임에 흥미가 사라졌어요
<samahui_> 플레이 할 마음이 안들어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 그래서 보시라고 한거에요
<samahui_> 헉! ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 그거 보면 게임 한 거랑 똑같거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 진짜 게임 다 깬 느낌이예요... 거기다 미드 한편 본 느낌이구요
<Work^Seony> 그거 안보면, 게임기 사야한다는 생각을 자꾸 하실테니...
<Work^Seony> 제가 지름신을 퇴마시켜드린거죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 고...고맙습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 그래도 게임기 살까 하는 마음은 없어지지 않았어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 지름신께서는 지릴때까지 우릴 버리지 않으셔요~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 플4 리뉴얼되면 사려구요
<Work^Seony> 아 근데 아는 동생이, 중고차 싸게 준다고 사라고 해서...
<Work^Seony> 마음이 흔들리고 있어요'
<Work^Seony> 인피니티 G35랑 아큐라 있다고 싸게 넘겨준다네요...
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ 전 마눌님 차 사드리고 마눌님 대신 운전 기사 하는지라... 차가 점점 더 싫어져요 ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_> 다행이죠 차에 취미가 없어서
<samahui_> 다음 달부터는 마눌님 육아 휴직 들어가는데 게임기 하나 사다 놓고 심심함을 달래줘야죠... 라는 핑게로 게임기나 하나 질러야죠
<Work^Seony> 같이 게임해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 주말에는 같이 해야죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 겜기가, 헤드셋 끼고 라이브로 겜하는 재미가 쏠쏠한가보더라구요
<samahui_> 마눌님이 게임을 잘하는 편인지라... 아마도 폐인만 안되면 다행이다 싶도록... 게임기에 푸욱 빠져들겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 어찌보면 다행이고 어찌보면 불안하네요
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프는, 제발 하라고 부탁해도 안하거든요
<samahui_> 아기 태어나면 어차피 못하겠죠뭐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 게임한다고 애보게 시키면 곤란한건 전데요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 그건 또 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 아무튼 그래서 허가 비슷하게 받았지만 정작 불안해서 못사고 있어요
<samahui_> 지름신만 하루에도 몇번씩 영접중이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 허락 떨어졌을 때 이때다 하셔야되요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그렇쵸 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 일 좀 하다 다시 올께요. 남은 하루 즐겁게 보내세요~
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<Haz3> 하이~
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> IamDuck: 하이~
<Haz3> 떡할배는 뭐하시지...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 떡할배는 누구에요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 수세리눅스 팔렸네요
<Haz3> duck
<Haz3> 할배요...
<Work^Seony> duck님이 할배라고 부를만큼 나이가 많이 드신 분인가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 우분투도 팔리려나요?
<Work^Seony> 걍 큰 의미없는 기업간 합병이라네요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 옛날부터 리눅스가 강세인 동네라, 합병하던 팔리던 큰 문제는 없을거 같아요
<razGon_MINILA> 유럽은 리눅스가 강세죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 역시 믿고 쓰는 메이드인 핀란드인가요?
<razGon_MINILA>  ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 북유럽.ㅋ
<Haz3> 예전에.. 호칭을 ~옹 이라고 해서..
<Haz3> 저는.. 옹 대신에 할배라고 불렀죠.. =.=
<Work^Seony> 아~ 나이를 잘 몰라서 여쭤본거였어요
<Haz3> 떡할배 나이는...
<Haz3> 극비라.. 저도 몰라요. =.=
<Haz3> 신비주의라서...
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 그렇군요.  그럼 오프라인에서도 뵌 적이 없으시겠군요
<Haz3> 포항 오면 물회 사주신다는데...
<Haz3> 멀어서.. =.=
<Haz3> 서울 오셨다가 일만 하고 그냥 가시고..
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_MINILA> 독일이라는 나라 대단하네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 생각해보니.
<razGon_MINILA> 우리가 쓰는 키보드... 체리키보드.
<razGon_MINILA> 울아이 좋아하는 테디베어
<razGon_MINILA> 울마눌이 부러워하는 베엠베.
<razGon_MINILA> 내가 마시고 싶은 아이스바인.
<razGon_MINILA> 전자부터 팬시. 음식품까지....
<razGon_MINILA> 여러분들이 좋아하는 맥주도 있군요.
<Seony> jasonjang: 공유가 안되나봐요.  5분이 지나도록 대기 중이네요
<razGon_MINILA> 퇴근하셨군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 곧 퇴근.ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<Haz3> 하이요~
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 참 잘 사는 나라인거 같습니다.
<Seony> ipeter: 어디요?
<ipeter> 독일이요
<Seony> 현재 유럽에서 가장 안정적이라죠
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> 안녕
<imsu> Seony: 넵 ^^
<razGon_MINILA> 한때는 통일해서 불안하다고 했는데..
<Seony> 기초과학이 튼튼한 나라잖아요
<jasonjang> Seony, 외출 후 지금 귀사. 지금 봤어요. 승인을 요구하더군요. 지금 오케이 했습니다.
<Seony> jasonjang: 감사합니다.  지금 받는 중입니다
<razGon_McPro> 리하이요
<razGon_McPro> 드디어 접속합니다
<Seony> razGon_McPro, 헛  McPro가 아니라 MBP라고 하셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ^^
<Seony> mcpro면 어감이 맥프로 같잖아요.
<razGon_McPro> 아.. 그런가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_McPro> 아.. 팩프로 다르군요.
<Seony> 그럼요 ㅋㅋ  제 맥프로랑 맥북프로가 가격차이가 얼만데요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_McPro> 맥딜리버리.ㅋ
<razGon_McPro>  /nick razGon_MBP
<razGon_McPro>  /nick razGon_MBP
<razGon_McPro> 이거 아닌가요/.
<Seony> 맞아요
<jasonjang> 맞죠
<Seony> 웹으로 접속하신거 같은데요...
<razGon_McPro> 헐... 마제스 터치에 안되요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_McPro> 예
<Seony> 그럼 대화창 말고 아마 콘솔창에서 하셔야할 걸요..
<razGon_McPro> 웹접속.ㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어쨌든, 제 맥프로는 맥북프로와 끕이 다릅니다 ㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<razGon_McPro> 데탑... 그 쓰레기통아닌가요?
<razGon_McPro> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 맞아요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_McPro> 제접할께요..
<Seony> 자신을 낮추는 겸손한 자세죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_McPro> 차가격..ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 무료아얄씨앱 뭐있나요? 맥에서요
<razGon_MINILA> 쓸만한놈 추천요.
<Seony> 무료는 써본게 없어서 추천을 해드릴 수가 없네요...
<razGon_MINILA> 맥용엑스챗이 있네요. 이거 써볼께요.ㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 드디어 접속함.ㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 재접할께요
<Haz3> 상하이치킨버거 먹고싶다.. =.=
<jasonjang> 시작하시네 ^^ ㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 리하이요.
<imsu> 리조인~~~ ^^
<bluedusk> dr
<bluedusk> 안계시는군.;
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<bluedusk> 아름다운 밤... 이 아니라 오후네요
<bluedusk> imsu,
<bluedusk> imsu, ping
<Seony> json이든 serialize를 하든 쌍따옴표 때문에 디비에 넣는 게 쉽지 않군요...
<DarkCircle> 쌍따옴표는 그냥 정규식으로 걸러내면 어떨까요?
<Seony> 처리해주는 내장함수가 있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 진짜 php에서 파이썬으로 빨리 갈아타던가 해야겠어요
<DarkCircle> 드디어 당하셨군요 -ㅠ-/
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 할수록 뭔가 이상해요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 멘탈이 털려나가는 느낌이죠.
<jasonjang> 풉! 닭옹~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 아유 배 아포. ㅋ
<Seony> jasonjang: 근데, svi 파일은 어떻게 재생해야되요?
<Seony> 윈도우 곰플 같은데서 틀면 걍 나오나요?
<jasonjang> 나 지금 막, 얼굴책 뻔뻔 글 " 어떻게든 새로운 언어 공부않코 버티려 했는데...ㅠㅠ" 글 보고 있는 중에.
<Seony> 지금 제가 이 작업을 하는 이유가요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 써니글 "빨리 갈아타던가 해야겠어요" 보고 빵 터짐
<Seony> 얼마 전에 프로그램 하나 만들어준 회사 직원이, 이름이 긴데 입력이 안된다는 거에요
<Seony> 그래서 이름이 뭔데 안들어가냐고 했더니,
<Seony> KEENAN TAI "TIKI HUNTER LEVI ELIJAH NOHEA NAINOA KE'ALI'I PONO" KEAWEMAKENAKAI SUAN ROTHENBORG
<Seony> 이게 한 사람 이름이래요
<jasonjang> 예, 격은 안나는데, 곰플 또는 팟플 뭐....이런데서 쉽게 열리던데요. 고생한 기억이 없어서....
<Seony> 황당한게, 따옴표 쌍따옴표 다 들어가있어요..
<DarkCircle> 따욤표 쌍따옴표는 ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 따옴표는 \\' 이걸텐데
<DarkCircle> 쌍따옴표가  \\\" ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 정규식으로 적당히 ...
<jasonjang> 그런데, 1~20강만 ....avi mp4 svi 이렇게 3가지 확장자여요. svi 버리고 나머지 2개로 봐도 같아요.
<Seony> 제이쿼리로 실시간 검색 시켜야되는데, 이거 처리하고 저거 처리해야하니까 너무 귀찮아서 이름 자체를 그냥 base64로 묶어버렸어요
<DarkCircle> 아 근데 빼질 못하네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 근데 꼭 따옴표가 들어가야되나 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<Seony> 네 들어가야된대요
<Seony> 저게 법적 이름이래요
<DarkCircle> 덜덜덜
<jasonjang> 연구 좀 하면 뺄 수는 있겠지만.....많아요? ㅋ 으휴~
<Seony> 더 짜증나는게, 저런 이름 가진 자녀가 8명...
<Seony> varchar 255자 컬럼에 안들어가요...
<Seony> 이름 테이블 타입을 텍스트로 해보긴 처음입니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 흠 아니면
<DarkCircle> 거 뭐더라 ...
<DarkCircle> &blabla; 이런식의 표현 있잖아요?
<DarkCircle> 유니코드 인코딩하는거...
<Seony> 네 html 특수문자
<DarkCircle> 그걸로 바꿔보세요
<Seony> 음... 그렇게 할까, base64로 묶어버릴까 고민 좀 해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 바이트수가 어느쪽이 더 늘어나느냐에 따라 ..
<Seony> 아... html 문자로 변형하면 안되요
<Seony> 디비에 들어가있는 데이터로 pdf 폼을 자동으로 채워서 생성하는 프로그램을 만들었거든요..
<DarkCircle> 아 그러면 그 중간에 replacer 하나 두면 되죠.
<Seony> 아 그럴까요...
<DarkCircle> 좀 귀찮긴 하지만 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 자료형이 바뀌면 손대야할게 너무 많아서 진짜 번거롭긴 해요
<DarkCircle> 일부러 &#baba; 이런식으로 이름을 지을일은 없을거라 이말이죠.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그거야 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 참 생각코보니 군대에서 액셀에다가 데이터 채워서 공문서 뽑아내는 스크립트 5천줄 짜다가 시트 하나가지고 모든 업무에 우려먹었던적이 있는데 ..
<DarkCircle> 드롭다운에서 이름선택하고 단추 하나 누르면 자동채우기+인쇄.
<Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 2006년이니까 ... 거의 8년 됐네요.
<DarkCircle> 전역 바로 전날에 복귀 했는데 버그 약간 있어서 불나게 짜고
<DarkCircle> 상관이 그때 싹 바뀌어서 어찌됐을지는 모름. 뭐 계원들이 알아서 하겠지 ... 꼴리면 쓰는거고 아니면 걍 지우는거고.
<autowiz> 아이고 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<autowiz> 오즈군 입니다.
<DarkCircle> (_ _  ) 너브죽
<DarkCircle> 근데 제생각엔 pdf가 훨씬 어려울거예요. 직접 그려서 뽑아야되니까.
<DarkCircle> 엑셀이야 대충 함수호출하면 되지 ...
<autowiz> 저는 04 군번이었는데 05년도에 ppt 로 한국지도에서 탱크랑 비행기랑 올라갔다 내려갔다 완전
<autowiz> 애니를 만들었어요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 발표시간 10분에 만드는시간 10시간
<jasonjang> Seony, ios 8 0  어때요?
<Seony> 아직 잘 모르겠어요
<jasonjang> 예
<autowiz> 와 재순님 안녕하세요~~
<jasonjang> 새삼시렵게 왜 그러우? autowiz
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 안녕하세요 (__)
<jasonjang> 하하하 오늘 왜 들...새삼스럽게...ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 정말로 몇일만에 들어와서 말이지ㅛ.
<autowiz> 말이지요. 너무 반가운 나머지 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아~ 그래요? 늘 다리는 걸쳐져 있는 걸 봐는데...그랬군요. ㅎ
<autowiz> 예 사무실 컴 켜져있으니까 들어는 와 있는데 화면본지는 몇일만이라 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 예, 그런 듯
<jasonjang> 헤즈는 불더스크 찾고, 불더스크는 드레이크 찾고...서로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 삼각관계 인가요? ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 그 이상일지도.....@_@
<autowiz> 링 구조 일지도
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 헐 위즈옹 저랑 같은 군번 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 저랑 비슷한 경험을 하셨네요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 전 대대에서 갑자기 CBT 동영상 만들어오래서 후임들 산에 올라가서 개고생하고 전 밤새면서 동영상 만드느라 _-_;
<autowiz> 서니님 하와이 비행기표 싸게 구하면 왕복에 얼마정도 까지 구할수 있을까요? 숙박은 랜트카에서 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 오토위즈 --> 오(토위)즈 --> 보통 "오즈" 라고 부르죠
<jasonjang> 숙박은 렌트카에서? 써니를 두번 죽이는구나. ㅋ
<DarkCircle> autOwiZ -> OZ ... 인줄 알았... -0-a
<jasonjang> 싸게 사면 왕복 90이하쯤? (내 상상)
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 괌도 가고싶고
<autowiz> 하와이도 가고싶고 홍콩도 아흑
<DarkCircle> 아시아나 항공기 식별 코드 앞자리 두자리가 OZ 인데 .
<jasonjang> 괌은 무척 싸죠!!!! 정말 싸요
<jasonjang> 그쵸 닭옹
<DarkCircle> 그런가요 ?ㅅ?a ... 비수기땐 꽤 싸긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 성수기땐 잘 모르겠어요 _0_
<bluedusk> 전 또 끌려가보겠습니다.
<bluedusk> ......
<autowiz> 아이고 수고하십시요
<jasonjang> 오즈, 비수기 땐 괌 아마 40~쯤이면 왕복 하쟎을까 싶은데요?! 너무했나?
<bluedusk> 수고랄껏도 없는데요..
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 님 혹시 오픈스택 구축해서 쓰실 생각없으세요?
<bluedusk> 하드웨어만 제공해주시면
<bluedusk> 제가 구축해드릴...
<bluedusk> ........................................물론 뭐 완벽하게 동작할지는 보장 못하는걸로.;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 아뇨, 제가 쓸 일 없어서리..ㅋㅋㅋ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 오픈스택 머신 구축하는데 하드웨어 비용이 무지막지 하던데 ... 엔드유저는 그걸 다 구축할 일이 웬지 별로 안많을듯 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그런거 좀 콤팩트하게 잘 디자인된거 하나 있었으면 좋겠어요
<DarkCircle> 애초에 오픈스택이란 플랫폼 자체가 프라이빗 유저 겨냥한건 아니라서 =3
<Seony> 데브스택 있잖아요
<Seony> 그거 쓰면 되죠
<DarkCircle> 아파치 (!)
<DarkCircle> 흠 데브스택 마저도 오픈스택에서 관리하는군요.
<DarkCircle> 올라가는 서비스가 생각보다 무거운데 ... _-_
<DarkCircle> 저래 이것저것 막 올라가버리면 ... 개인이 쓰기엔 좀 부담스럽군요.
<Seony> 많이 무겁죠..
<Seony> 내부적으로 통신하는 양이 어마어마하거든요..
<Seony> 꼭 그렇게까지 해야했을까 하는 생각이 들 정도로..
<jasonjang> autowiz, ?
<jasonjang> ujuc 오랫만에 인사(만) 합니다. ^^
<jasonjang> 컹~
<jasonjang> ujuc 오랫만에 인사(만) 합니다. ^^
<ujuc> 이것참.. 회사 네트워크가 개떡이라..;;; 계속 끊기네요.. :) , jsonjang. 안녕하세요 :)
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 예 예 ^^
<ujuc> :)
<autowiz> 네 재순님
<autowiz> 찾으시었는지요
<jasonjang> 음....아
<jasonjang> 괌 36만원/왕복 하와이 80만원/왕복
<razGon_MBP> 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㄸㄷ
<razGon_MBP> 이거슨!!
<jasonjang> 요즘 가격이요 autowiz
<razGon_MBP> 최근 괌부근에서 7.1강진 나왓음...
<autowiz> 네 제주항공이 싼게 있더군요
<jasonjang> 몰랐네요. razGon_MBP
<autowiz> 괌에 아는사람 있어서 얼굴볼겸 가는거라 지진이 나건 폭푹이 오건 가볼려고 합니다.
<jasonjang> 거 기왕 가는 거, 연인과 같이 가요
<autowiz> 휴가가 안맞아서 ㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 제주도에서 나오는거 있는지요? 10월12일 광주.
<razGon_MBP> 아.. 부럽습니다.
<autowiz> 비행기라고는 국내선밖에 타본적이 없어서 ㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 저는 해외는 대만.
<razGon_MBP> 제주
<razGon_MBP> 국외는 대만만..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 대만은 어떤 느낌인가요?
<jasonjang> 저는 제주도 무수히 가봤지만, 늘 같은 생각은 '이 경비면 해외로 간다'
<imsu> 들어가 보겠습니다. ^^
<imsu> 즐거운 하루 보내세요 ^^
<jasonjang> 빠이~ 임스~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 가버리셨군요.
<autowiz> 재순님 잠시 쿼리 가능하실까요?
<jasonjang> 예,
<jasonjang> 전 대만 첨 간 적이...한:대만 수교 끊어지자 마자 가서, 아주 고생했어요. 눈치 보느라...ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아직 퇴근들 않하셨군요?!
<razGon_MBP>  jasonjang  구십년도에 가셨군요
<razGon_MBP> ipeter,  나는 집이ㅔ요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 라즈곤님 화이팅!
<jasonjang> 예
<kbench> 안녕하세요?
<kbench> 혹시 aircrack-ng에 대해 아시는분 계신가요????????
<jasonjang> ?
<autowiz> 우워워
<autowiz> 피터님이다
<ipeter> autowiz: 네. 접니다.
<ipeter> autowiz: 피터입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 으흐흐흐
<autowiz> 방가방가
<razGon_MBP> 아... 완전히....
<razGon_MBP> 넷트워크가 맘대로..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MBP> ipeter, 아직 퇴근 못하셨어요?
<ipeter> razGon_MBP: 아직도 퇴근 못했습니다.
<ipeter> razGon_MBP: 해야겠지요
<ipeter> razGon_MBP: 코딩중입니다.
<razGon_MBP> LinDol, 어서오세요.ㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 늦은밤에 수고시네요.
<LinDol> razGon_MBP, 안녕하세요 :)
<razGon_MBP> 맥북사서 채팅중이네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 이것으로 뭘할까 고민중...
<razGon_MBP> 괜찮은데. 충동구매 안되게 일거리를 창출하는 창조경제 할까 고민중입니다
<razGon_MBP> jasonjang_, 어서오세요.ㅋ
<jasonjang_> 내 네떡'도 엉망이라서....ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang_> 재접속 됐군요!
<jasonjang_> 제 네떡 ㅎ
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 네떡은 맛잇나요?
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 하긴 그것도 아귀가 좀 맞아야 되죠?
<jasonjang> 집 공유기'가 문제 같아요. 속도는 100메가 나오긴 하는데, 순간적으로 자주 끊겨요. 하기야, 이 소모품을 너무 오래 끌어 안고 있었죠
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 저는 공유기가 3대인데. 너무 엉켜버렸나봐요..
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 이게 내부는 제가 어느정도 아는데. 아파트에서 나름 간섭을 하는거 같아요. 아니면 스위치 허브에서 콘트롤 하는거 같아요
<jasonjang> 아마 그럴꺼요. 분명히!
<jasonjang> 설마 루프빽'에 빠진 건 아니겠죠?
<razGon_MBP> ?
<razGon_MBP> 무슨말이죠?
<razGon_MBP> 루프백?
<jasonjang> 음..IDC같은 곳에서 중간단의 허브 등이 고장날 경우에 대비해서 말단의 단말을 중간단의 다른 허브에 예비로 묶어 놓는 경우가 있는데...이런 경우는 특별한 프로토콜을 구성해 줘야 하거든요. 안그러면 루프에 빠져요.
<jasonjang> 그러다가 중간이나 말단이 고장나면, 자동으로 우회해서 다른 허브를 경유하게 만들어서 연결의 끊김이 없도록 서비스 해 주는 건데...
<jasonjang> 그 프로토콜 또는 그런 일을 해 주는 하드웨어= 굳은모 허브가 따로  있죠.
<jasonjang> 더 자세한 사항의 설명은 저 보다 전문가들께 양보.
<razGon_MBP> 허걱..
<razGon_MBP> 위키를 찾아보겟습니다.
<jasonjang> L2/L3 와....예. 위키를 ..ㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 괜시리... 자판을 두들기게 하는 실례를...ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 1) loop Recovery Protocol 과  <---를  2) 지원하는 장비
<razGon_MBP> 리하이요.
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, 주무시고 계실까봐 여기서 메시지 드립니다.  파일 다 받아진 것 같던데요
<jasonjang> 아 잘 됐네요. Work^Seony !!
<jasonjang> 다행인데, 내 아침부터 공연히 소란폈네요. ㅎ
<autowiz> 냠냠
<autowiz> 행복한 하루 되세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-19
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 귿 모우뉭 !!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> Aloha!
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> razGon_MINILA: 질문 좀 드리겠습니다. 병원에서 사용하는 환자 관리 프로그램으로 뭘 쓰고 계신가요?
<Work^Seony> 대표 홈페이지가 드루팔로 만들어져있어서, php를 안할 수가 없군요...
<samahui_WS> 홈피 건드리면서 php 안만지기 힘들자나요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 홈피 쪽은 그런거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 워드프레스도 있고해서 php를 안할 수가 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그렇쵸
<samahui_WS> 하드 한놈이 갈랑말랑인데... 이거 자료 옮겨주기 검나네요
<razGon_MINILA> samahui_TP, 포인트닉스요. 가장 많이 사용되는건 의사랑이라는 유비케어 프로그램.
<samahui_WS> 드르륵 소리가 나기 시작했어요;;
<Work^Seony> 헐... 드르륵
<samahui_WS> 유료죠? 가격도 알 수 있을까요?
<samahui_TP> 아나 만들어 줄 일이 생겼는데 대충 구현된거 확인 좀 하고 단가 먹여야 될거 같아서요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 공짜로 해주고 싶지만 시간도 없어서... 직원 공부중인놈 시키고 돈줄라고요
<Work^Seony> 진료 프로그램은, 진료장비랑 연동이 되야하지 않아요?
<samahui_WS> 친구놈이 산후조리원 개원해서 운영중인데 이놈이 관리프로그램 알아봐달라고 해서요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 환자 관리만 되면 되요
<samahui_WS> 대충 구조만 보면 만드는거야 쉽거든요
<samahui_WS> DB좀 만지고 폼만 맞춰주면 되니까요
<Work^Seony> 환자 관리라면... 뭐 php+mysql 이면 충분하겠네요
<samahui_WS> 대충 구조는 알아야되시 기존 관리에 쓰던거 보내라고 했더니 차트 사진 달랑 한장 보낸거 있죠 ㅜㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ 생각없는 사람 맞춰서 만들어 줄라믄 이래저래 힘들어요.
<samahui_WS> 그래서 차라리 기존 프로그램 있으면 찾아서 좀 보고 비슷하게 기능도 넣어서 만들어 주려고요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸.  컴퓨터 잘 모르는 분들이랑 상담하면 진짜 어려워요
<razGon_MINILA> 진료프로그램은 진료자체가 아니라 그냥 가계부 계산 프로그램
<samahui_WS> 여간 귀찮은 일이 아니지만 오랜지기라 어쩔 수 없네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_MINILA> 700에 7만원냅니다.
<samahui_WS> 그렇군요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_MINILA> 의사랑은 구백에 7-9만원
<samahui_WS> 친구는 장기간 돈받긴 글렀고 크게 받기도 글러서 기능만 대충 구현하고 100~200선에서 만들어주고 말아야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 제가 뼈저리게 느낀 게 뭐냐면요, 보통 홈페이지 제작해달라는 사람들이 "로그인 되죠?" 라고 물어보는 거 안에, 로그인/회원가입/비번변경/초기화/정보수정/로그인 추적/스팸필터 등등 다 포함하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 서버 구현까지 해달라고는 안하겠죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그렇쵸
<samahui_WS> 제가 예전에 한번 당한게 그런거예요
<Work^Seony> 달랑 로그인에 가입 정도만 해주면, 어라? xxxx도 원래 되는거 아니에요?
<samahui_WS> 전 거기다 보안까지 신경써달라고 하더군요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 결국 기성품 이상의 홈피 만들어주고 달랑 술한잔 얻어먹었었죠 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 저는 보통 그런거 만들어달라고 하면 만나서 브리핑을 해줍니다.  단순히 로그인 하나에 얼마나 많은게 들어가있는지 설명해줄려구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 친구에게 부탁하면 좀그런데.
<samahui_WS> 그래서 이번에는 아예 부탁 들어올때 난 시간도 없고 기성품 사던가 아니면 새로 개발자 구해서 개발해줘야 된다고 그랬어요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_MINILA> 이쪽은 뭘 아는상태에서 말해줘야 합니다.
<samahui_WS> 그랬더니 달랑 얼마나 들어? 조금들면 좋은데... 시간은 널널하니까 천천히 네가 해줘도되... 라는 대답을...
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 그리고 아예 견적가가 크게 나오는 웹사이트 고객들은 기능에 별로 크게 신경을 안써요.  자기들이 원하는거 몇가지만 제대로 되면 되는데요, 오히려 푼돈 웹사이트 제작 손님들이 엄청 까다롭죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ ;; 그런경향이 있죠
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 이래저래 머리아프네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 제가 100만원 밑으로는 아예 손 안댑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 해준 변호사 사무실에서 쓰는 프로그램도 한국돈으로 600만원 정도 받았거든요
<samahui_WS> 200정도까지는 서로 부담없을듯하니 대충 구현하고 로컬정도에서 데이터 공유되는 정도로 만들어서 줘야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 별로 까다롭지 않아요
<samahui_WS> 지 혼자 쓰는거니 기능만 충실하게 넣어주면 뒤끝은 없겠죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 친구라 부담주긴 싫고 거절하긴 어렵고
<samahui_WS> 이래저래 피곤한 상태예요
<samahui_WS> 시간 널널하게 라는 말은 바빠도 시간될때 네가 해줘고... 저렴하면 좋다는건 공짜도 가능하냐? 겠죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 역시 주변인이 가장 무서워요
<samahui_TP> 에휴
<samahui_TP> 일 좀 하다 올께요
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<samahui_> 넵
<Work^Seony> 이번에 usenix에서 주최하는 LISA 14에 보내준다네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 축하드려요. 대륙의 바람.ㅎ
<Haz3> 지루한 교육.. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 축하드립니다~ 잘댕기오세요
<Work^Seony> usenix LISA가 하도 유명하다길래 궁금했어요
<Work^Seony> 위치도, 시애틀 중심지! ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 스타벅스 1호점 갔다오겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 휴가 며칠 더 내서 와이프랑 구경하고 오려구요
<Work^Seony> 제 페북 About 페이지에 점이 점점 더 많아지네요
<Work^Seony> 정작 사는 곳보다, 캘리포니아에서 찍힌 사진수가 더 많다는 점이... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 시애를/!!!
<razGon_MINILA> 세너제이.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 산호세는 캘리포니아인데, 시애틀은 오레곤이니 꽤 멀죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 산호세는 제가 지냈던 곳이죠 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 그립네요
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ 즐거운 여행 되세요
<razGon_MINILA> 역시 해외유학파.ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 유학이 아니라 출장이였어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 물론 공부도 했지만 주는 연구소에서 개발작업만 죽어라...
<samahui_TP> 침묵을 지키면서 열심히 살았었죠 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 실리콘 밸리에 계셨군요
<samahui_> 네 객원연구원으로 있다가
<samahui_> 나중에는 패서디나로 갔었어요
<samahui_> 칼텍에서 조금 있다 국내 방문했다가 그대로 군문제로 끌려갔죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 아니였으면 거기 뿌리 내렸늘지도 모르는데 아쉽게 됬죠
<samahui_> 뭐 이것도 다 운명인거죠
<Work^Seony> 부모님이 반대 안하셨을까요?  장손이시잖아요
<samahui_> 잘나갈때야 밀어주시죠
<samahui_> 나중에 나이들고 돌아가도 되니까요
<Work^Seony> 아~
<samahui_> 뿌리내린다고 후손도 거기 살꺼라는 생각은 안했었어요... 무엇보다 외로워서 ㅎ ㅎ
<samahui_> 어휘가 부족하니 전화만 받아도 부들부들 ... 정말 힘들었어요  ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 다들 처음 올 땐, 여기서 살 생각 까진 안해요
<Work^Seony> 저도 2년제 학교만 졸업하고 돌아가려고 했었죠
<samahui_> 그럴꺼예요 ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_TP> 하지만 막상 돌아와서 군대 끌려가니 그립더군요
<samahui_TP> 그러다 고생 좀 하고 다시 연구소 복귀해서는 다 싫더라고요
<samahui_TP> 그래서 그냥 여기 뿌리내리고 결혼도하고 했죠
<Work^Seony> 군대 끌려가면 더 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 아니였으면 다시 갔을꺼예요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 그립고 ... 여행가시는거보니 부럽고 그렇네요
<samahui_TP> 아내의 임신덕에 해외 여행도 못가서요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 주말에 서울근교나 모시고 드라이브 댕겨와야 겠네요
<samahui_TP> 미사리나 양평가서 라이브공연보며 밥먹고 차한잔 마시고 와야겠네요
<samahui_TP> 조촐해졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 유럽일주도 잡아놨었는데 못가고 내년이후로 다 미뤄야겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 흐...
<Work^Seony> 유럽일주..
<Work^Seony> 아이 생기면 모든걸 포기해야한다더라구요
<samahui_> 조촐하게 근교 돌아댕기는게 다예요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 아이 생기면 포기한다기보다 자신이 할수 있을것을 아이의 장래에 전해주는거죠
<samahui_> 결국 아이에게 양보하는... 적당히 키워주고 앞가림할 정도되면 내보내버리고 둘이 여행이나 다녀야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 서양에서는, 부모 인생은 따로 있다고 생각해서 자녀에게 신경 안쓰는 사람들이 많아요
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 유치원 같은데에서도 부모가 아이에 대해 엄청난 관심을 갖고있따는걸 여러모로 증명을 해야해서
<Work^Seony> 무지 힘들다더라구요
<samahui_> 대학까지만 보내주고 그 다음은 알아서 하라고 할겁니다
<samahui_> 클때부터 인지 시켜놓으면 차후 결혼까지 시켜달라고는 안하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 딱 20년 키워주고 방목해야죠
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 미친 어베스트... 윈도우 업데이트를 막는군요 ㅡㅡ
<samahui_TP> 역시 리눅스만 써야지 윈도우를 쓰면 귀찮고 걸리적거리는 일이 많아요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그렇죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 모두 맛점하세요.
<samahui_TP> 점심 맛있게들 드세요~
<samahui_TP> Nymph님 안녕하세요~ 오랜만에 뵙네요
<samahui_TP> 점심은 맛난게들 드셨나요? 전 먹었더니 졸리네요 ㅎㅎ 업드려 한숨자고 일해야 겠습니다.
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 오후시간들 되세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<PotatoGim> 아고.. 점심을 막걸리 한 사바리 했더니 살짝 그분이 오시네요..
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> Seony: PotatoGim: 안녕하세요 ^^
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! :)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<cheesekun> :D
<imsu> cheesekun: 안녕하세요 ^^
<cheesekun> imsu: 안녕하세요! XD
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 딱 30분 눈붙였더니 아주 개운하군요
<samahui_TP> 이제 힘내서 일해야죠
<Seony> 30분만 자도 개운할 때가 있죠
<samahui_TP> 그러게요. 길게 자도 뒤척이면 피곤하듯이 단 10분을 자도 푸욱 자면 개운한거 같아요
<samahui_TP> 딱 지금이 그런기분이네요
<samahui_TP> 그나저나 일교차 너무 심해서 그런지 감기 기운이 도는군요... 웃긴건 월요일에 마눌님 병원 다녀오면서 같이 독감주사를 맞았다는거죠. ㅜㅜ 주사맞고 주말되니 감기기운이 도는 이 무슨 황당시츄에이션인지...
<cheesekun> 힘내세요! ' ')g
<samahui_TP> 감사합니다. 힘은 나는데 목이 칼칼하니 기침이 나오네요
<DarkCircle> 그동안의 피곤함이 쌓인게 한꺼번에 찾아온걸거예요 휴식이 보약입니다 'ㅛ'a
<Seony> 그런 날은 집에서 뒹굴뒹굴 하는게 최고에요
<samahui_TP> 맘같아서는 주말에 푸욱 쉬고 싶군요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 백신은 .. 항생제가 아니라 허약한 균을 배양해서 몸에 저항력을 키우게 하는거거든요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 오늘은 불금이네요
<DarkCircle> 불닭드세요 'ㅅ'/
<samahui_TP> 내일 TP쪽 모임이 보이던데 오랜만에 사람들 만나서 술마시고 놀까 했더니 감기기운에 푸욱 집에서 방콕하게 생겼군요
<DarkCircle> 배양해서 -> 배양(한걸 몸에 주입)해서
<samahui_TP> 잘못하면 독감에 걸릴수도 있겠군요
<DarkCircle> 백신 맞고 나면 평균 4~6일정도는 무리하시지 않는게 좋아요.
<samahui_TP> 피곤한데 맞기 싫다는거 억지로 맞게하더니 덕분에 감기걸리겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 감기도아니고 인플루엔자...독감이죠 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 평균적으로 잠복기가 3~4일이고 증상이 4~6일 사이에 나타나고 7일 이후로 회복기에 접어들거든요.
<samahui_TP> 주말을 잘 보내야 겠군요
<samahui_TP> 주말에 따스하게 하고 잘먹고 푸욱 자는게 답이겠네요
<Seony> 허리가 아플 때까지 뒹굴뒹굴 하는게 좋아요
<Seony> 허리가 아파서 도저히 안되겠따싶음, 그땐 겜기 고고씽 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 허리가 아플때까지 뒹굴뒹굴은 뭔가 야릇한 잘못된 상상이 가능해서 ㅎ ㅎ
<samahui_TP> 집온도를 좀 올려놓고 쇼파에 앉아서 따땃한 음료마시면서 티비 시청이나 해야겠어요
<samahui_TP> 그러다 졸리면 그대로 자고 졸고 도 먹고
<samahui_TP> 이상하게 전 침대나 바닦보다 쇼파가 편하더라고요
<razGon_MINILA> 독감은 사백신이에요.
<razGon_MINILA> 균주넣는게 아니라 균주의 조각.
<Seony> samahui_TP: 피곤에 찌들은 전형적인 현대인의 모습인데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 그것도 울몸이 반응해서 열ㄴ날 수도 있어요
<samahui_TP> 그럼 전 그냥 반응하는건가요?
<samahui_TP> 주사 맞은곳이 가렵고 아프고 열나고 그렇더군요
<Seony> 턱 아래 콩알만한게 만져지는건 괜찮아요?
<Seony> 임파선 같은데...
<Seony> 걍 콩알만해요
<samahui_TP> 아뇨 다행이 임파선은 안부었어요
<samahui_TP> 그냥 칼칼하니 기침만 좀 나고 목이 간질간질하네요
<samahui_TP> 자고 일어나서 한결 편안해지긴 했어요
<samahui_TP> 다만 책상에 업드려자서 그런지 목이 뻐근하군요
<Seony> 잔 것 같지 않잖아요
<Seony> 리붓합니다
<samahui_TP> 머리는 개운해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 아직 리붓이 안되는구나
<samahui_TP> 리붓하세요
<samahui_TP> 이따뵈요. 저도 일좀하다 올께요
<Seony> 넵
<imsu> jasonjang: 안녕하세요 ^^
<jasonjang> 하이~ 요!!
<jasonjang> 외출 다녕 왔시요?
<Nymph> 혹시 아이폰 6 구매하시는 분?
<Seony> 사고싶은데 계약이 안끝나서 넘 비싸
<Nymph> Seony: 해약하고 사면 안되요? 위약금 물어야 하나...
<Seony> 해약이 그냥 되면, 폰 회사는 망했겠지
<Nymph> 그러네요..
<Nymph> 저도 이번에 바꿀라구요..
<Seony> 여기 가격으로도 아이폰6가 $600은 할텐데,
<Seony> 계약하면 $200에 주잖아
<Nymph> 아이폰 4s 라서 맥이랑 연동이 안되니.. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그럼 폰 회사는 일단 $400 손해보고 시작하는건데,
<Nymph> 어느 커뮤니티보니까
<Nymph> 미국은 위약금 있네 없내로 싸우더라구요.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 있어.  없을리가 없지.
<Seony> 폰 회사가 400불 손해보고 시작하는건데..
<Seony> 대신, 요금제를 추가하거나 옵션을 추가하거나 그런건 없어
<Seony> 아이폰 $200에 사서, 요금제 제일 싼거 써도 돼
<Seony> 그리고 2년 계약 끝나면 $300에 팔고 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> razGon_MINILA: 이거 진짜에요?
<Seony> http://m.cafe.daum.net/wearehanaim/9lAN/99?q=%EC%95%94%EC%9D%84+%EA%B3%A0%EC%B9%98%EB%8A%94+%EB%B0%A9%EB%B2%95%EC%9D%80+%EC%95%84%EC%A3%BC+%EC%98%A4%EB%9E%98%EC%A0%84+%EB%B6%80%ED%84%B0+%EC%9E%88%EC%97%88%EB%8B%A4.[%EC%95%94%EC%B9%98%EB%A3%8C%EB%B2%95%EC%9D%98+%EC%A7%84%EC%8B%A4]&
<myobot> [링크 제목] Daum 카페
<jasonjang> 써니 한참 걸리시나 ?
<jasonjang> Work^Seony, ?
<MOKAKI> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> 와 저~ 링크 멋지네요~ 사실이라면... 원시세포가 암이라는... 꽤 재밌는 이야기~ ^^
<razGon_MINILA> imsu, 저기 느낌이 이상한데요?
<razGon_MINILA> 종교단체느낌이 나요.
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 종교단체요?
<jasonjang> 난 둘 다 아님, 중간만 할래요. ㅎ
<imsu> razGon_MINILA: 인터넷에 떠도는 수많은 이야기들을 믿을 수가 없어서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 원시세포가 암이라는 건 참 재밌는 발상인거 같아요 ~
<SeasonedChicken> 암을 치유하는데 자연식이 어느정도 도움이 된다면 모를까
<SeasonedChicken> 저건 약파는 냄새가 ㅡ,.ㅡ . ..
<SeasonedChicken> 만병 통치약 같은 느낌이 나긴 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 두번 봤는데...특정 약 얘기는 못 찾앗어요. 제가 난독증이 있긴 해요. ㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 근데 자연으로 돌아가서 치료하는 분들보면 어느정도는 신빙성이 있는 이야기 같기도 하구요 ㅎㅎ
<SeasonedChicken> 저걸 일반화 하는건 문제가 있어요.
<jasonjang> 그래서 내 말이 반 반 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SeasonedChicken> 저건 초기중기쯤에나 해당하지 ... 수술하든 약물을 하든 일단 1차 치료가 되어서 뭔가 나아질 기미가 있는 환자에게
<SeasonedChicken> 어느정도의 치료 과정을 거치고 나서 저런 처방을 하는거거든요.
<SeasonedChicken> 제 집안에 암환자가 두분 계시고 두분 다 초기에 치료를 해보셨기에 지켜본 입장에서 이렇게 말할 수 있는거.
<jasonjang> 잘 했네.. 요
<SeasonedChicken> 말기쯤 갔을 때 어쩌다 운이 좋아서 치료가 되는 경우는 진짜 윽쓰르 운이 좋은 케이스
<SeasonedChicken> 말기 대부분은 합병증이라든지 하여간 여러가지 겹치면서 내부 기능이 제대로 안돼서 돌아가시더군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<jasonjang> 닭묘, 초기라면 몇 기요?
<jasonjang> 옹 짜 빠졌네요.
<SeasonedChicken> 1기요
<SeasonedChicken> 진짜 콩알만한거 딱 하나 발견했을때.
<jasonjang> 예, 참 ~ 다행여요
<jasonjang> 콩알이라면 1센치 내외?
<SeasonedChicken> 1센치면 꽤 크기 큰거예요
<SeasonedChicken> 그거보다 훨씬 작은~
<jasonjang> <----- 컹 !     이거 난리 났네. 농담 아닌데....0.4 짜리 여러개 나왔다는데...
<jasonjang> 다행이 악성은 아닌지 2~3년 후 재검사 하라더라고요
<imsu> 헐;;;;;;;;;;
<imsu> 들어가 보겠습니다.. 즐거운 하루 마무리 하세요 ^^
<SeasonedChicken> 0.3~0.4쯤이면 이게 그냥 용종일수도 있어서 확 커지면 빼내겠다 이런건데요. 수술이란게 몸에 엄청 부담을 주는거라 ... 의사들도 굉장히 신중한 입장이거든요.
<jasonjang> 그래서 .7 될때가지 지켜보자? 는 것 같아요 느낌에
<SeasonedChicken> 저 같은 경우도 눈에 (...)
<SeasonedChicken> 음 ... 안암이라는것도 있던데
<SeasonedChicken> 속된말로 눈깔에 뻘건게 피어나는건데요.(징글?)
<jasonjang> 헐~
<SeasonedChicken> 안암인지 지방종인지 잘 모르니 ... 지켜보자는걸 ... 18년 정도 보다가
<SeasonedChicken> 지방종인게 확실하니까 미관을 위해 빼내자 해서 빼낸 케이스 ...
<SeasonedChicken> 지름이 대략 한 5~6미리 정도 됐습니다.
<jasonjang> 컹~ 나이가 글케 많아요? ㅋㅋㄷㄷㄷ
<SeasonedChicken> 아뇨 어렸을때부터 난거예요.
<jasonjang> 예~ ㅋ
<SeasonedChicken> 이유는 모르겠고 ... 첨엔 그냥 눈에 다래끼 났나보지 싶었는데 2~3년새에 엄청 커졌다가
<SeasonedChicken> 5~6미리 정도 되고 크기가 확 커지는게 멈추더군요.
<jasonjang> 잘 먹어서.... ㅎ
<SeasonedChicken> 그런 케이스도 있습니다.
<SeasonedChicken> 그래서 그 눈속에서 빼낸걸 실제로 봤는데요
<SeasonedChicken> 그냥 살덩인데 그 뭐라 해야 하지 ...
<SeasonedChicken> 돼지고기도 썰다보면 뭔가 고무줄처럼 늘어나는 부위가 있잖아요?
<SeasonedChicken> 실같은게요.
<jasonjang> 아 암 = known
<SeasonedChicken> 그게 지방(기름덩어리랑 상관 없...)
<SeasonedChicken> 그런거예요.
<jasonjang> 거 참, 발음...공교롭게 민망하네
<SeasonedChicken> 지방이라고 해서 기름덩어린가 했는데 기름덩어리랑은 또 무관.
<jasonjang> 나도 본 적 있어요.
<jasonjang> 그거 주머니 속에 들은...닭알 집..
<SeasonedChicken> 네 그런 비슷한거예요. 그게 내장에도 날 수 있어요.
<SeasonedChicken> 똥집 ㅋㅋㅋ
<SeasonedChicken> 아 닭알 속에 있는 단백질 실 같은거 ..
<SeasonedChicken> 맞네요 그거도 조금 비슷해요.
<jasonjang> 내 말이 ==
<jasonjang> 어쩌면 지방낭종 " 이라는 말이 있나 몰라요. ㅎ
<SeasonedChicken> 라즈곤님 아실거 같은데 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<SeasonedChicken> 제 몸이 좀 특이 체질이라 그 체질상 문제때문에 났을 수도 있거든요 .
<SeasonedChicken> 의학이나 CS나 비슷한게
<SeasonedChicken> 대략적인건 두루두루 배우는데 나중에 전공과 하나 잡으면서 그거 깊이 파고 들어가는 ..
<razGon_MBP> 리하이요
<jasonjang> re- hi~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MBP> jasonjang_, 리하이요
<razGon_MBP> 맥북프로로 채팅이라.
<razGon_MBP> 이것으로 할일을 찾아야 한다는.ㅋ
<jasonjang_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang_> 아유 배 아포. ㅋ
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 실은 할거 찾으면 많긴 하죠.ㅋ
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-20
<autowiz> 서니님 하이요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MBP> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 맥북으로 보니 애들이 난리네요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA>  
<razGon_MINILA> 하이요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 내생에 봄날은 보고 있네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 요즘 또 간만에 영화 같은 게임에 빠져서 그거 하느라 바쁘네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 전... 오늘도 코딩이네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 라스트 오브 어스 보시나요?
<Seony> 아뇨 그건 벌써 끝났죠
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 이번달 마무리 서서히 들어가야 하네요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 무슨게임인가요?
<Seony> 영화는 두번세번씩 보는데, 게임은 그렇게 못하겠더라구요
<Seony> 이번에 하고있는 게임은 비욘드 투 소울즈 라는 게임이에요
<Seony> 엘렌 페이지가 주인공으로 나오죠
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇긴해요. 알피지의 한계.
<Seony> 라스트 오브 어스는 알피지가 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 하긴...
<razGon_MINILA> 어드벤쳐?
<Seony> 음... 글쵸 어드벤처라고 보면 되겠네요
<Seony> 지금까지 두번 이상 해본 게임은 딱 두개에요
<Seony> 하나는 작년에 나온 툼레이더, 다른 하나는 기어즈 오브 워 2,3
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.tving.com/vod/player/S005748916
<myobot> [링크 제목] 비욘드 투 소울즈, 마지막 엔딩에 이동진, 오초희 감탄 켠김에 왕까지 | 티빙
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 보니 스토리가 나오네요.ㅎ
<Seony> 제가 링크 드릴께요
<razGon_MINILA> 역시나 맥북프로는 와이프님께서 쓱싹.ㅎ
<Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEf88QyvzuE
<myobot> [링크 제목] Beyond Two Souls Movie 비욘드 투 소울즈 3시간 컷신 자체자막 720p 지원 - YouTube
<razGon_MINILA> 하지만 저는 아이7을 원격으로 하고 있죠.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 두려워요..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 드디어 트랜스포머를 다운받고 있습니다.
<razGon_MBP> 리하이요
<razGon_MBP> 맥북은 채팅머신,ㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 근데 쓸만하네요.
<razGon_MBP> 문제는 지금의 문제가 크네요
<razGon_MBP> 감우성 연기 잘하네.
<razGon_MBP> 좋네요. 내생에 봄날.
<razGon_MBP> cartes9, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MBP> 어서오세요.
<cartes9> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_MBP> 주말에 고생이세요.
<razGon_MBP> 저는 쉽니다. ㅋ
<cartes9> 고생은요;;
<cartes9> 반갑습니다 ^^
<cartes9> ...
<razGon_MBP> 반가와요.
<cartes9> 넵
<razGon_MBP> 서늘한 가을의 주말 밤...
<razGon_MBP> 조용하고.. 좋네요.
<razGon_MBP> jasonjang_, 굳나잇!
<jasonjang_> 하이~ razGon_MBP 역시나 제 네떡 오류...앞으로 여러번 더 이럴 듯...합니다.
<razGon_MBP> 저도 아주 미치겠어요.
<razGon_MBP> 이거 구조를 알아야지 뭔가 준비해야죠.
<jasonjang_> 어떨 때 그래요? 난  특정 사이트에서 특정 대량 파일 다운받으면 이래요. 그런데, 제 공유기 문제
<razGon_MBP> 아. 저는 공유기에 컴퓨터를 늘리면 문제가 생겨요
<razGon_MBP> 이게 엉키고 꼬이고 그런거 같아요.
<razGon_MBP> 해결방법은 알지만. 홈서버를 살리면서 가고 싶어서요
<jasonjang_> 흐흐흐 거잠 고민되겠어요. ㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 그러게요..ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> razGon_MBP, 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> 저도 갑자기 생각나서
<cartes9> 공유기 오랫동안 방치되었던 문제
<cartes9> 해결햇습니다;
<jasonjang> 해법이 있으면, 공유를 부탁해도...? cartes9
<cartes9> 아
<cartes9> 저는 인터넷이 잘 안되는 문제였어요.
<cartes9> 그래서
<jasonjang> 예,,,
<razGon_MBP> cartes9,  리하이요
<cartes9> 네
<razGon_MBP> 맥 전원관리 안들어가게 만드는 앱있나요?
<cartes9> 그래서 MAC주소 변경하는
<razGon_MBP> 그렇군요.
<razGon_MBP> 공유기 교환하셔야죠.
<razGon_MBP> 아...
<cartes9> 팁을 A/S기술지원쪽에서 알려주고
<razGon_MBP> 맥주소를 변경해주거나 지정해주면 될까요?
<cartes9> 님 문제
<cartes9> 가 뭐였어요?
<cartes9> 여쭤볼수있을까요?
<cartes9> 트래픽이 많아자면
<jasonjang> 특정 사이트, 대량 파일 받으면  끊겨요, 내부 랜은 괜챦은데...외부 wan
<cartes9> 아;;
<cartes9> 중간에 loss같은게 생기는 그런건가요
<jasonjang> 10Mb/s, 6Gib 정도면 끊겨.. ㅋ 로스는 아닌 듯
<cartes9> 아..
<cartes9> WAN이면
<cartes9> 저같으면
<jasonjang> 또 제일 마지막 글자 "요"가 빠지는 현상이 생겼네요. ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 아파트 ISP--KT
<cartes9> 문제일것같아요.
<jasonjang> 나도 2. 아파트 지하의 문제로 추정중이며, 1로는 지금 공유기가 워낙 오래된 소모품이라서..ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 좀 더 알아 보려고요.
<cartes9> 아 저는
<cartes9> 제 문제
<cartes9> 어떻게 해결했나면은
<jasonjang> 예
<cartes9> 이사하면서 좀지나고서 ISP를 바꿔서 환경을 바꿔주고
<cartes9> 공유기 초기화해주고 최선버전으로 업그레이드 해주고
<cartes9> 그정도요;;
<jasonjang> 예, 도움이 됐네요.
<cartes9> 저는 한국사는데 SKB
<cartes9> 섰는데 진짜 좀 아닌것 같아요.
<cartes9> ISP는 KT가 좋다고 믿어요.
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋ 지역 편차가 많아서...
<cartes9> 그래도 KT만한곳 없지 않나요;
<cartes9> 망이나 시설같은게
<jasonjang> 같은 생각요.
<cartes9> 또 저는 해외인터넷 많이써서
<cartes9> 그때도 KT가 좋은것같아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 케이티가 믿고있는거
<cartes9> 어허.. 좋은 가을밤 입니다.
<cartes9> 근데 케이티는
<razGon_MINILA> 전국에 심어놓은 구리만 팔아도...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 인사구조나 재무구조가 안좋다네요;
<cartes9> 스리슬쩍 들은것에 의하면;
<jasonjang> 공기업 출신이라카나? 암튼 아직도 기업문화가 많이 경직되 있어서.....
<cartes9> 아항..
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠..
<razGon_MINILA> 완전히 장난아니죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 갑의 횡포가 심하죠.
<cartes9> 누가보면 오해하시겠어요;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 특히 월급많이 받는 자리에 있는 사람들...이 더 문제. 말단 내지는 대민 창구는 그나마 좀 나은 이유가 용역/계약/위탁직
<cartes9> 앗 스크롤을 잘못보고 쳤네요;
<jasonjang> 하루 이틀 전, 기사 봤는데...한국에 90년대 중반 adsl 연구,개발,포팅 실무한 사람들 지금 내 또래 ㅋㅋㅋ인데, 명퇴를 거부하니까 디카 들고 전주(전봇대) 사진 찍어 오라"는 일을 시키더라고요.
<cartes9> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 저도 그거봤어유
<jasonjang> 무척 고마운 분들인데...묵묵히 전주 사진찍고 다니더라고요.
<cartes9> 크크크
<cartes9> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 그거 봤어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 레전드급의 사람들인데.
<razGon_MINILA> 차라리 자회사 분사 시키셔서
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 머 레젼드 까지 인줄은 ㅁ모르겠지만. ㅎㅎㅎ 암튼 예 예ㅡ 끄덕끄덕
<razGon_MINILA> 솔직히 그런 팀은 분사 시켜서 뭘 하게 해야죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 삼성이 그런거 잘했죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 문제는 명퇴자가 많다는것.
<jasonjang> 내가 한동네만 오래 살쟌ㅇ하요...그런데, 다디면서 보면 멀쩡한 건물 부수고 다시 짓는 짓거리는 한국통신만..
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 그 옆 건물도 돈 많은데...멀쩡한 건물 부수고 다시 짓는 걸, 제자리에서 반복하는 걸 여러번 봤어요. 여러 곳에서...
<cartes9> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> jasonjang, 님은 리눅스 쓰시나요?
<jasonjang> 1404 etc
<cartes9> 저는 듀얼부팅으로 깔아놓고는 많이 안써요.
<jasonjang> 전 늘 거의 ...마소 윈을 거의 안쓰죠
<cartes9> 아 그렇군요.
<jasonjang> 전 늘 거의 ...&  마소 윈은 거의 안쓰죠
<cartes9> 자 가볼게요
<jasonjang> 또 봐요~~ ^^
<cartes9> 네^^
<razGon_MINILA> ipter,안녕하세요? 늦은밤까지....
<ipter> =)
<ipter> 안녕하세요?
<ipter> 그냥 옷한벌 살까 하는데
<ipter> s사이즈를 만들지 않는 브랜드네요..;;;;
<ipter> 그냥 사서 수선할까 생각도 하고 있습니다.
<ipter> 혹시 수선해보신적 있으신가요?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 별루...ㅋㅋ
<ipter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 그옷이 맘에 드세요?
<ipter> razGon_MINILA: 네..백화점에서 봤는데 아주 맘에 들더라구요.. +_+
<razGon_MINILA> 몸을 키우시죠.ㅋ
<ipter> =_=
<ipter> 전 스몰사이즈 입는데...ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 몸키운다고 M사이즈는 무리예요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㄴㄴㄴ
<razGon_MINILA> 고기왕창.
<autowiz> 사이즈는 노력하면 바꿀 수 있는줄 아옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 줄이는 건 힘들고.
<razGon_MINILA> 늘이는거야. 우리들이야...ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipter> 라즈곤님 한주 잘 보내셨어요?
<razGon_MINILA> ipter, 그냥 저냥 버티고 잇습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 힘들어요..ㅎㅎ
<ipter> 힘내셔요!
<ipter> 좋은 처자 있으면 소개좀...
<ipter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 좋은 몸을 만드시면...ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipter> =_=
<ipter> 너무 하세요!
<ipter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 좋은 몸 만드세요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipter> 라즈곤님 페북 하시나요?
<ipter> 페북 친추할까요?
<ipter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 성원님과 같이 하고 잇습니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㄱㄱㄱㄱ
<razGon_MINILA> 자자 붙으세요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저에게 맞는 옷이겠군요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 투엑스 라지.ㅋ
<ipter> ??
<ipter> 써니님하고 같이 계시다구요?
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요.
<razGon_MINILA> 서니님과 친구라구요.
<autowiz> 좋은 몸이라는건 근육질 몸매를 말하는건가요? 아니면 푹신푹신 통통한 몸매를 말하는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 알아서 생각을...ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 푹신푹신한데 찌르면 돈이 나오면 여자분들이 덤빌듯.ㅋ
<ipter> 오토위즈님 도깨비
<ipter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 으르렁 ㅎㅎㅎ 무섭지요~ ㅎㅎ
<ipter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 피터님 보고싶어서
<autowiz> 눈이 튀어나올 지경이에요
<ipter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 본사 생활은 어떠세요? 재미 나세요? ㅎㅎ
<ipter> 아.. 지금 설탕 프로젝트 들어가서 지금 상암이예요.
<ipter> 저 자러 가겠습니다.
<ipter> 좋은밤되세요!
<autowiz> 설탕프로젝트 라는건 뭘까요... ??
<autowiz> 비밀 암호명 인지 아니면 정말 설탕에 대한 일인건지 ㅎㅎ 다음에 여쭤봐야 겠습니다.
<monos> 설탕 만드는일이 아닐까요?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-21
<razGon_MBP> 굳모닝요.
<razGon_MBP> 아녕하세요?
<razGon_MBP> 안녕하세요?
<jasonjang> 하이~
<razGon_MBP> 너와 나의 연결고리!!
<razGon_MBP> 이건 우리안에 소리!!!
<razGon_MBP> 이건 우분투 안에 연결고리!!1
<razGon_MBP> 굳모닝.
<razGon_MBP> 너와 나의 연결고리!!
<razGon_MBP> 이건 우리안에 소리!!
<razGon_MBP> 이건 우분투로 연결고리!!
<razGon_MBP2> 리하이요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MBP> 리하이요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_MBP> PotatoGim, 안녕하세요>?
<razGon_MBP> 마눌님의 엄청난 퀘스트...
<razGon_MBP> 광주에서 경주를 기차로 오랍니다.
<razGon_MBP> 버스가 시간이 넘 늦는다고.
<razGon_MBP> 광주에서 기차면 광주역-오송-동대구-경주 이렇게 갑니다...ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 우왓
<razGon_MBP> 무슨 연쾌도 아니고...
<razGon_MBP> 대항해시대를 생각하게 만드는 엄청난 퀘스트
<razGon_MBP> 그래서 그여행은 저빼고 가시라고 하고 싶네요..
<orion203> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_MBP> 하이요..
<razGon_MBP> 어서오세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> 어케 지내시나요?
<razGon_MBP> 그냥 공부모임있어서 하루를 다보내 버렸습니다.ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 아~
<cartes9> 무슨 공부모임이셨는데요?
<razGon_MBP> 미용이요.
<razGon_MBP> 색소침착과 여드름에 대한 이야기요.
<cartes9> 아 -0-;;
<cartes9> 제 피부도 참 가슴아파요;
<cartes9> 거울보면 지못미;
<razGon_MBP> 저도 마찬가지에요
<razGon_MBP> ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MBP> 아 .. 피곤하네요..
<razGon_MBP> 애들도 달라들고..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> Aloha!!
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-14
<autowiz__> 즐거운 월요일들 되셔요~~
<bluedusk> 아닙니다.
<jun> 안녕하십니까~??? 즐거운(?) 월요일입니다~
<autowiz__> 아니라고 안된다고 하지말고 긍정적으로 ~~  예아~
<PotatoGim> 새벽부터 잠을 설쳤더니...
<PotatoGim> 몽롱하네요...
<PotatoGim> 월욜부터 지각이나 하고...ㅜ
<autowiz__> 포테토님은 지각좀 하셔도 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 출근때 운동도 살짝 되면서 땀은 흘리기 싫어서 전기자전거를 구입했는데... 이거 자전거 도로 달리면 안되나요? pas모드로 페달링 하면서 달리는 형태인데 뭐라고 하는 사람이 있네요 ㅡㅡ ;; 근데 그분은 빠르게 라이딩하면서 방해된다고 말하니 기분이 나쁘더군요
<autowiz__> 빠르게 라이딩이라면 그분도 도라 탔다는 말씀아닌가요?
<autowiz__> 자전거는 인도에서 타면 안됩니다. 근데 도로에도 타도 되냐면 도로는 기본적으로 전동차 전용이었었습니다.
<autowiz__> 최근들어 자전거, 전동자전거 가 늘어면서 도로 바깥쪽에서 타도록 한다는 말을 듣긴했는데 법령은 어디까지 쫓아왔는지는 모르겠네요
<crixer> 자전거도 도로에서 타도됩니다
<autowiz__> 아 자전거 도로로 달리신거군요.
<autowiz__> 크기가 크고 느리니까 방해된다는거 같은데
<autowiz__> 크기는 사실 별로 차이 없을거고 , 그냥 자기보다 느린데 다른 자전거랑 좀 다르고 그러니까 , 그런거 아닐까 싶습니다.
<crixer> 전기 자전거도 엄연히 따지면 자전가아닌가요 그냥 그분 생각같ㅌ은데요??
<crixer> 본인이 불편하니 타지말라는 소리인듯..
<samahui_web> 그렇쵸
<samahui_web> 자전거 도로인데
<samahui_web> 자전거가 안된다니... 본인은 쌩 달리면서 따르릉 거리면서 위험하게 보이더니 정작 새우고 제꺼 지적질하는데 눈꼴시더군요
<samahui_web> 제껀 크지도 않습니다 20인치 미니벨로예요
<samahui_web> 속도도 법적으로다가 안된다고해서 30키로 맞춰서 그것도 스로들링이 아니라 페달링하면서 타는 pas방식으로 탔고요
<samahui_web> 20 키로군요
<samahui_web> 30키로가 아니라 오타입니다
<samahui_web> 아무튼 기분이 참 뭐같은데... 확실히 모르는 상황이라 아~그래요? 하고 말았습니다
<samahui_web> 같은 시간에 출근하면 또 마주칠거 같은니 또 따지면 확... 상대 자전거 구겨서 한강에 버려버려야 겠습니다
<samahui_web> 아무튼 외근갑니다ㅜㅜ 주말이 지나고 맞이하는 월요일은 참으로 피곤하네요
<samahui_web> 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<autowiz__> 주말에 벌초하느라 근육도 아프고 관절도 아프고
<autowiz__> 손가락도 까지고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 누가 연고 사들고 면회 오실분 안계시나요??
<HolyKnight> 전기자전거
<HolyKnight> 관련 뉴스도 떴슴미다
<HolyKnight> 방송도 나왔지유
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220480854772
<jun> 아... 이래서 머리감을때 배가 아팠구나...
<autowiz__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 예전 푸세식 화장실에서 앉아서 볼일 보던게 생각나네요
<jun> 저도 4살때였나? 5살때였나? 까진 푸세식이었어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 밤에는 진짜 무서웠는데
<autowiz__> 어릴때는 더 무서운게 정말 밑으로 떨어질 수 도 있으니까 ㅠㅠ
<jun> 그쵸 ㅎㅎㅎ 용케 살아있는거 같네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 옛날에 푸세식 화장실이었지만.. 그거 빼면 참 놀거리 많아서 좋았는데.... 그때가 그립네요
<autowiz__> 저도 머리숫 많고 파릇파릇하던 그때로 돌아가고 싶습니다. ㅎㅎ
<jun> 뜨허!
<autowiz__> 점심먹고 왔더니 무지하게 졸리네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아아 오늘도 엄청나게 조용하네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 정신 없이 일에 매진하는 중이라...는 거짓말은 차마 못하겠고...
<PotatoGim> 난생 안해본 웹 개발을 해보려니 어리둥절하네요...ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 그래봤자 API 서버가 전부다만...
<autowiz__> API 서버라니요 뭔가 복잡하고 어려울거 같은데요
<autowiz__> 감자님 바쁘시더라도 언제 시간함 내주실 수 있으실까요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> (저는 오늘 하루종일 open-vm-tools 랑 싸우고 있습니다)
<PotatoGim> 복잡한 건 아니고... 그냥 스토리지 관리 REST API를 제공하는 서버입니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 시간이라시면 준비된 마음가짐으로... 달려가도록 하겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 음... 저는 그냥 vmware 모듈을 때마다 빌드해서 쓰다보니...
<autowiz__> Po 님 점심은 맛있게 드셨어요??
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 사실
<autowiz__> 저 좋아하시는거죠?
<autowiz__> 그죠?
<autowiz__> 말씀이 없으시군요 어흑흐규ㅠ
<crixer> 사실 무지 싫어하신답ㄴ디ㅏ
<crixer> 답니다
<autowiz__> 어떻게 아세요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 저는 공공의 적인 건가요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 확 뛰어내려야겠네요
<autowiz__> 의자에서 뛰어내리고 왔습니다.  크릭서님 요즘 재미있는거 뭐가 있을까요?
<autowiz__> 그냥 맘에드는 게임이나 하고 노는게 나을까요?
<crixer> 글쎄요 저도 요즘 게임을 잘안해서...ㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> h1z1라는 생존겜 친구랑하면 정말 재밌을거같던데
<crixer> 해보셨어요?
<crixer> 스팀겜은안하시나
<autowiz__> 네 스팀 계정이 없습니다.
<samahui_web> 즐거운 저녁 시간들 보내세요
<autowiz__> 맛점들 하세요~~
<autowiz__> 아 점심이 아니라 저녁
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 방송보는데 댓글
<crixer> 예전에 나사 해킹한적있는데 역으로 털림
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 세상의 중이병은너무 많습니다
<autowiz__> 대단한 녀석인데요 나사도 해킹하고
<autowiz__> 저도 어릴때부터 나사랑 친했습니다.
<autowiz__> 십자드라이버 , 일자 드라이버 친구들이랑 많이 놀았드랬지요.
<crixer> ...
<autowiz__> 가끔 분해했다 조립합면 나사가 한두개씩 남았던적도 있습니다..
<crixer> 혹시
<crixer> 회사에서의 직급이
<crixer> 부장님아니세요?
<autowiz__> 차장입니다.
<autowiz__> 개그가 너무 저질이라서 충격받으셨군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 죄송합니다.
<crixer> 부장님이신줄..
<crixer> 드립이 거의 그정도급이시라..
<autowiz__> 제가 항상 이렇지는 않습니다.
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 일개 사원급인데
<bluedusk> ㅠㅍ_ㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://okky.kr/article/293438
<PotatoGim> 캬... 오늘도 헬반도 공돌이들은 갈립니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<autowiz__> 반대로 갈아버릴 날이 올까요 아아 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 정말 간절히 바래봅니다.
<PotatoGim> 헬반도에서는 천지개벽을 해도 힘들 것 같습니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 얼른 이민 준비 해야죠...ㅜㅜ
<autowiz__> 저도 준비는 하고 있는데 준비할 시간마저 없으니 어헐 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 저도 그래서 아직까지 여기 있나봅니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 시스템 프로그래밍 신입이 필요한데... 사람이 없네요...
<autowiz__> 아직 희망을 부여잡아 보십시다요
<PotatoGim> 돈을 짜게 줘서 그런가...ㅜ
<autowiz__> 실력있는 사람은 몸값이 너무 비싸고
<autowiz__> 중급이나 초급은 찾기가 힘들고
<autowiz__> 저희도 제밑 한두명 뽑아야 하는데 걱정입니다.
<PotatoGim> 정말 초급이라도 좋으니... 리눅스 개발하고 싶은 사람이라도 있으면 좋겠습니다..ㅜ
<autowiz__> 그래도 다른대보다는 쉬면서 일하게 해 줄 수 있을거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 음...
<PotatoGim> 저조차도 짬이 후달려서... 거기까진...ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 대신.. 빡시게 굴려드릴 수는...ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 끄어엉~  ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 정작 이러는 저도 게을러서 뭐...
<autowiz__> 저는 저만큼은 아니더라도 같이 시스템 좋아하는 사람 한명만 있으면 좋겠습니다.
<autowiz__> 뭔 혼자 원맨쇼를 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 좋아하는 사람 찾는게 참 어렵더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 사람 뽑았다가도 시스템 개발이 적성이 아닌 것 같다는 말들만 하고...
<autowiz__> 어찌보면 당연한건데 ... 그냥 출근했다가 일잠깐하고 집에가는 사람이 넘 많아서 저희 회사는
<autowiz__> 끈기도 없고 , 열정도 없고 몇년지나면 뭐하고 살지 막막 한 인간들 참 ...
<PotatoGim> 잠깐의 기준이 워낙 다르다보니 좀 어렵네요 ㅋㅋ;
<PotatoGim> 캬...
<PotatoGim> 예전에 작성했던 코드들을 포팅하는데
<PotatoGim> 정말 짜잘한 버그 무지하게 많네요...
<PotatoGim> 거창하게 TDD 하겠다고 만들던 때의 코드들은 좀 덜한데
<autowiz__> 급할때 대충 굴러만 가면 되다고 짜놓으면 나중에 어마어마하지요
<PotatoGim> 맨땅에 돌려가며 테스트하던 놈들은 그냥 개막장이네요...
<PotatoGim> 신입들 볼까봐 부끄부끄...
<autowiz__> 결과가 나오도록 코드를 짜맞춰놓은게 가끔 있거나 하면 아주 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 도대체 왜 이렇게 짰는지 내가 모르는 코드들이 있는 것을 보아서는...
<PotatoGim> 스스로가 아직도 형편없구나... 싶네요 ㅡㅡ;
<autowiz__> 프로그램하나 만들어서 계속 유지보수 하고 쳐다보지 않는이상
<autowiz__> 시간지나면 잊어버립니다.  처음엔 안보고도 다시 칠 수 있을거 같은데 시간 조금 지나면 봐도 뭔지 모르는
<PotatoGim> 흐흐... 지금이 딱 그 상황인 것 같습니다;
<PotatoGim> 얼른 펄6가 나왔으면 좋겠네요~
<PotatoGim> JVM에 올려서 쓰게...ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> autowiz__, 질문 하나 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 시스코 스위치 하나가 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 여기에 vlan이 2개가 설정되어있어요
<Work^Seony> 첫번째 vlan은, 학교에서 공식적으로 승인된 vlan 번호를 사용하는 관계로, 인터넷이 잘 작동되구요
<Work^Seony> 다른 하나는, 저희 건물 내부에서 특별한 용도로 쓰기위해 별도로 만든 vlan이거든요
<Work^Seony> 이 vlan을 인터넷에 접속 가능하게 할 수 있을까요?
<autowiz__> 으음
<autowiz__> 아이피는 둘다 사설인가요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<autowiz__> 기본적으로는 해당시위치 윗단을 전부 손봐야 합니다.
<autowiz__> 백본이랑 방화벽 까지 라우팅 걸어야 하지요 . 이미걸려있지는 않은듯하구요.
<autowiz__> 아니면 시스코스위치에서 NAT 를 걸거나 공유기 하나를 놓아서 그놈이 NAT 를 걸어줘야 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 별도의 vlan에 물린 데탑 하나가 dhcp를 돌리고 있는데요, 게이트웨이를 이 데탑으로 설정하고 이 데탑에서 iptables로 NAT를 설정하면 가능할까요?
<autowiz__> 네 가능할 껍니다. 거기에 랜카드 두개 꼽고
<Work^Seony> 음... 그쪽으로 해봐야겠네요...
<autowiz__> 해당 PC 가 두 VLAN 에 모두 연결되어야 합니다.
<autowiz__> 저라면 그냥 공유기 하나 놓는게 더 간단할거 같다는 생각이 드네요
<Work^Seony> 일단, 벽에 붙어있는 LAN포트들은, 개별 대학에서 손을 못대게 되어있어요.  무조건 중앙전산실에서 취급하거든요
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 공식적으로 등록된 vlan이 아니면 아예 트렁킹이 안되요'
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<autowiz__> 특별히 VLAN 을 나눈건 다른데서 함부로 못들어오게 할려고 하시는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 공유기 하나 더 놔서 double nat를 하는게 더 낫다는 말씀이죠?
<Work^Seony> 네  그 vlan이, 교수진이랑 직원들 컴퓨터 수리해주는 곳이거든요
<autowiz__> 어짜피 공유기를 놓으나 PC 를 놓으나 이중 NAT 가 되지요.
<Work^Seony> 하긴 그렇네요
<autowiz__> sw1 장비에 1~5번 포트가 VLAN1 이고
<autowiz__> 6~10 번 포트가 vlan 101 특수용도 라고 가정하면
<autowiz__> 공유기 하나를 놓아서 wan 포트는 1~5번 중 하나에
<autowiz__> LAN 포트는 6~10번 중 하나에 꼽으면
<autowiz__> 공유기 LAN 포트랑 sw1 6~10 번은 VLAN 101 이면서 인터넷이 될거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음...
<Work^Seony> 일단 dhcp를 돌리는 데탑이, pxe boot에 클론질라 등등 각종 컴퓨터 복구용 소프트웨어들이 돌아가는 곳이라
<Work^Seony> 공유기를 놓는 건 어려울 거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 걍 iptables에 nat 해야겠군요
<autowiz__> 해당 PC 가 항상 켜져있다고 치면 그게 더 편할 수 도 있겠습니다.
<autowiz__> 리눅은 그냥
<Work^Seony> 네 항상 켜져있어요.  말이 데탑이지, 서버로 취급하거든요
<autowiz__> echo 1 > /proc/net/ipv4/forward
<autowiz__> 대충 저렇게만 해줘얃 됬었던거 같네요
<autowiz__> 정확하지는 않습니다. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 잉 그래요?  복잡하게 iptables 안해줘도 되나요?
<autowiz__> 얼마전에 테스트 한번 해봤는데 통신 잘 되더라구요
<autowiz__> 찾아볼께요
<autowiz__> echo 1 >  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<autowiz__> 이거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 예전에 nat를 마지막으로 설정했을 때가, 뭔 마스커레이딩 걸어서 했던 시절이라 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요 감사합니다.
<autowiz__> 잠시만요  ㅠㅠ   포워딩은 되는데
<Work^Seony> 저건 걍 포워딩을 켜주는 것뿐이고, 어차피 iptables로 마스커레이딩은 해줘야하지 않나요?
<autowiz__> NAT 는 안걸리겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 새벽이라 머리가 둔해졌나봅니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 아마 제 기억으로는 nat 걸려면 마스커레이딩 해줘야할 거에요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 좀 쉬셔야...
<autowiz__> 네 NAT 는 따로 걸어줘야 하네요
<Work^Seony> 넵.  일단 대충 머리 속에 그림은 그려지네요
<Work^Seony> 조언 감사합니다
<Work^Seony> 이따 해보고 결과 알려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 쉽게 생각하면 sw1 ----  게이트웨이 서버 ----  sw2    구조에서
<autowiz__> sw1 이 반으로 나줘져서 두대의 스위치처럼 동작한다고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 알겠습니다
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요 일찍 일어나셨네요
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 5시에 일어나서 준비하고 자전거로 출근하려니 일찍 나왔는데... 오다가 힘들어서 택시 탔어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<samahui_web> 거리가 좀 있어서 페달링해야하는 pas모드로 달렸는데... 역시 출근길에는 그냥 스로딩으로 오토바이타듯이 타고 다녀야 겠어요
<samahui_web> 너무 힘들어서 땀나면 하루 종일~ 찜찜할테니까요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 그나저나... 그간 운동을 얼마나 안했으면 페달 좀 굴렸다고 무릎이 쑤시는지 ㅜㅜ 창피하네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 자전거 출근 절대 쉬운거 아니니, 그거에 위안 삼으세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 전기자전거라 쉬워야 정상인데 운동 좀 되고 또 먼거리 달릴수 있도록 타려니... 그냥 하이브리드로 큰거 살걸 그랬다 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 하이브리드가, 전기로도 페달로도 모두 갈 수 있는 타입인거죠?
<samahui_web> 아뇨 MTB랑 사이클 썩인거요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 아~
<samahui_web> 전기자전거에 pas모드라고 있으면 그게 페달링해야 전력 전달이 되는거거요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 남자가 절대 가지면 안되는 4대 취미 중 하나가 자전거 더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 요즘 자전거 값이 천정부지로 치솟으니까요
<samahui_web> 너무 비싸요
<Work^Seony> 싼거랑 비싼거랑 차이가 어마어마하다더라구요
<samahui_web> 그냥 탈만한건 50만원이하도 많은데...
<samahui_web> 본격적으로다가 달려보고 싶어 찾아보면... 보급형이 100단위고 그 위로는 2~5백
<samahui_web> 정말 좋은건 천단위더라고요
<Work^Seony> bmw에서도 자전거 나오는거 같더라구요
<samahui_web> 100만원 정도 하는 모델이 가장 합리적(?)인 모델이던데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 그거 살꺼면 좀 더 주고 전기자전거나 타자 하고 구입했는데... 출퇴근 두번하고 다른거 살껄 하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 가격대비 가장 나은 거군요
<samahui_web> 네 bmw도 나오고 다른 자동차회사 마크 달린놈도 많더라고요
<Work^Seony> 전기자전거는, 페달로 밟아도 되는거 아니에요?
<samahui_web> 전기 자전거는 페달로 밟으면서 타도 되긴하는데... 이게 베터리와 모터가 달려서 무거워요
<Work^Seony> 어떤 점에서 후회되시는 거에요?
<Work^Seony> 저도 미리 좀 알아놓게요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 가까우면 그냥 땡기면서 타면 되니까 힘이 하나도 안드는데... 저처럼 20키로 넘게 달려와야되면 출퇴근 충전없이 타기위해서 pas로 놓고 페달링 할때만 전력이 들어오게 하고 타거든요
<samahui_web> 근데 이게 고갯길에서 신호걸려서 멈췄다 다시 출발하면 그냥 스로딩이라고 당기면 가는 모드로 놓고 출발해야되는데 ... 아직 익숙치 않아서 그냥 페달링하다가 힘들어서 낭패를 보고 있씁니다
<samahui_web> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 페달링할 때 전력이 들어오면, 좀 더 쉽게 페달링할 수 있게 도와주는 거군요
<samahui_web> 네
<samahui_web> 그렇쵸
<samahui_web> 슬쩍 돌려도 25키로까지 쭈욱 속도가 오르죠
<Work^Seony> 오.... 꽤 빠르네요
<samahui_web> 최고속도예요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 전기자전거 20키로 이상되면 자전거도로 못달리거든요... 법이 멍청해서 자전거 속도 20 넘으면 원동기(오토바이)취급이죠
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요.
<samahui_web> 아무튼... 그래서 10여키로로 pas맞춰놓고 페달링으로 좀 더 달리고 싶으면 열심히 밟아주고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 어차피 최고속도야, 탑승자의 체중에 따라 달라지긴 하겠지만, 법에 의해서 아예 최고속도가 고정되어있겠네요
<samahui_web> 근데 이렇게 타니 결국 그냥 자전거 타는거랑 비슷하게 땀나서 ㅎㅎ;;;
<samahui_web> 네
<samahui_web> 그래서 제한 걸려놓은게 보통 20~25키로까지 제한 걸려있더군요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 만약 그냥 자전거를 타게되면, 힘이 더 드실텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 물론 풀어버릴수도 있지만... 전 한강길 따라서 출퇴근하고 또 주말에 농구하러 갈때 타려는거라 ... 그냥 탑니다
<Work^Seony> 지금은 그냥 자전거 타는 거랑 비슷하게 땀나는 정도지만, 진짜 자전거를 타면 아예 땀으로 샤워를 하실지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 그냥 자전거 100만냥 짜리는 사이클에 바퀴만 MTB형으로 변형된 모델이 있어서 이게 속도도 잘나고 좋더라고요
<samahui_web> 그렇쵸... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 자전거들은 기어가 몇단이에요?
<samahui_web> 아무튼 적당히 땡기면서 가는걸 썪어줘야 땀이 아예 안나고 출퇴근 가능할거 같은데... 아직 미숙해서 그냥 막타느라 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_web> 26단정도 할걸요
<Work^Seony> 옛날에 비해서 크게 달라진건 없군요
<samahui_web> 오늘도 출근하다 땀이 날거 같은 순간... 에이~ 하고 택시에 싣고 왔어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 저도 전통적인 자전거는 몇년만에 봐서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 재질이 달라졌더군요
<samahui_web> 예전에는 싼게 쇠로 된거고 비싸면 알류미늄인가 이랬던거 같은데.. 요즘은 비싸면 카본으로 가네요
<Work^Seony> 더욱더 가벼운 바디를 선호해서 그런거 같더라구요
<samahui_web> 근데 웃긴게... 분명 몇해전 알루미늄도 가볍다면서 손가락으로 걸고 들었었는데... 지금 알루미늄 제품은 안들려요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> ;;
<Work^Seony> 뭔 자전거 들고다닐 일이 얼마나 많다고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 뭔가 조작의 냄세가 ...
<samahui_web> 카본은 정말 새끼 손가락으로 들리더라고요
<samahui_web> 가벼우면 그만큼 힘만으로 고개를 오를때 좋쵸
<samahui_web> 속도 내기에도 좋고요
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 근데... 한강 자전거 도로는... 좀 심하신 분들이 많아서 주말에 타기는 좀 위험하더군요
<samahui_web> 막 달리니... 그것도 줄줄이로
<Work^Seony> 어떻게보면, cpu 클락 100mhz 올릴려고 수십만원 투자하는 셈이군요
<samahui_web> 그러면서 앞에 천천히 타는 사람들에게 따르릉~ 테러하고 가죠
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ;; 컴으로 비교하면 확실히 그렇게 보이네요
<samahui_web> 근디 솔직하게 일반인이 자전거 바꾼다고 확 빨라지지 않죠
<samahui_web> 그거 느낄정도면 시합을 뛰어야죠
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 저는 개인적으로 싼 것보다는, 비싸도 가격대비 성능이 우수한 일명 가성비가 좋은걸 선호하는 편이거든요..
<Work^Seony> 그렇게 사면 꽤 오랫동안 쓸 수 있어서 좋더라구요
<samahui_web> 딱 그정도가 요즘 신형으로 싸이클에 바퀴만 MTB식으로 얇지만 오돌토돌한 바뀌달고나오는게 있어요
<samahui_web> 뭐라 부르던디 그것까지는 기억이... ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 자전거도 은근히 심오한 세계네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 근데 일상에서 맨날 타는거 아니면 60만원대가 가장 합리적인거 같기도해요
<samahui_web> 성능이나 무게나 적당하죠
<samahui_web> 아무튼
<samahui_web> 너무 비싸졌어요
<samahui_web> 기준이 너무 높아졌죠
<Work^Seony> 대부분 메이커가 국내산이에요?
<samahui_web> 아니요
<samahui_web> 좋은건 대부분 수입이죠
<Work^Seony> 60만원대면 수입인 거에요?
<samahui_web> 100만원대가 수입이죠
<Work^Seony> 혹시 브랜드나 모델명 아시면 하나만 좀 불러주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아마존에서 얼마나 하는지 좀 보려구요
<samahui_web> 60만원대는 수입도 있고 국산도 있는데 대부분 국산이죠
<samahui_web> 이번에 보고온게 있는데 찾아봐야되서 잠시만요
<samahui_web> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2778705&cate=132412
<samahui_web> 요거 이번에 갔을때 자전거 판매상 사장님이 추천해줬던거요
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요 링크 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아마존에서 같은거 검색해봐야겠네요
<samahui_web> 바퀴를보면 사이클인데 MTB처럼 오돌토돌하죠
<samahui_web> 잠시만요 또 있어요
<samahui_web> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3377977&cate=132412
<samahui_web> 글고 참고로 요즘 팻바이크라고 바퀴 두꺼운 오토바이형 자전거가 인기인데... 이게 모양이 특이해서 많이들 구입하는데 구입하고 라이딩 다녀보면 후회하죠... 이게 눈길이나 모래길 같은 특수환경에서 타는 용도인지라 속도가 안나죠
<Work^Seony> 메리다는 미국에서는 팔지않네요
<samahui_web> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 레고에서 정식으로 Wall-E가 나왔다네요
<Work^Seony> 인기가 폭발 중이라, 관심 있으신 분들은 꼭 사세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> http://www.bikeparkshop.co.kr/shop/shopdetail.html?branduid=489020&xcode=015&mcode=002&scode=&type=X&search=&sort=order
<samahui_web> 사이클크로스였군요
<samahui_web> 싸이클크로스... ㅜㅜ 그때 열심히 설명해주던 사장님 이야기를 씹었더니 이제 기억나네요
<samahui_web> 가장 강력 추천해줬던 놈인데 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 음... 아마존에서 검색이 잘 안되는거보니, 아마존에서는 비싼 자전거는 취급을 안하는 거 같네요
<samahui_web> 싸이클로크로스
<samahui_web> 그렇군요...
<samahui_web> 아무튼 앞으로 저모델이 대세가 될거라는 소리를 지겹도록 하더군요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 제가 요즘 자전거 보면 한 가지 이해가 안가는 점이,
<Work^Seony> 왜 뒷바퀴에 모래받이가 없어요?
<samahui_web> 물론 전 열심히 듣는척하고 미니벨로 전기자전거를...
<samahui_web> 그게 로드를 달리면 필요가 없기 때문에 원가 절감차원에서 빼고 나오는거 같아요
<samahui_web> 결국 사서 달아주죠 사제로다가...
<Work^Seony> 비오거나 모래, 진흙 위에 달리면 등 전체가 더러워질텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 그러게요 ㅎㅎ;; 전 경험이 있죠 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 몇십 몇백씩 하는 자전거인데, 몇백원 할까말까하는 플라스틱 쪼가리를 빼다니 좀 그렇네요
<Work^Seony> 저도 경험 있거든요 어릴 때...
<samahui_web> 전 나이들고 MTB첨 샀을때... 이게 흙받이가 옵션인데 그냥 본체만 사서 타고 댕기다가 .. 비온 다음날 타고 집에 왔더니... 등뒤가 까맣게 줄이가있더군요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  저도 그랬죠
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로 자전거 타는거 참 좋아하는데, 제 와이프가 겁이 많아서 못타거든요.  좀 아쉬워요
<samahui_web> 글고보니 MTB보급이 급속도로 늘면서 흙받이도 안달고 나오는 자전거도 늘어난 느낌입니다
<Work^Seony> 어떻게보면, 자전거만 구입하면 이후로는 비용이 안드는 취미활동인데..
<samahui_web> 전 아내와 같이 미니벨로 스트라이더인가 암튼 그거 두개 사서 각자 타다가
<samahui_web> 애기 생기고 이사하고 하느라 고향 집에 보내놨떠니... 아버님이 작은 애들자전거라고 생각하시고 절에 기부하셨죠
<samahui_web> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 차마 얼마짜리다 말도 못하고 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<samahui_web> 조던 시리즈도 그렇게 날려버리시더니 ... 자전거도 그리 보내버리셨죠
<samahui_web> 두대에 100만원이 훌쩍 넘는데 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 흐...
<samahui_web> 레트로 게임기들도 다 줬다는걸 이번에 내려가서 알았습니다
<Work^Seony> 헐 저런...
<samahui_web> 차라리 기부금을 크게 내시고 말지... 왜 모아놓은 내 수집품들만 맨날 가져다 주시는지 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 아니.. 보내기 전에 물어만 보셔도 ... 좋은데 에휴.. 이미 준거 다시 가져올수도 없고 답답해요
<Work^Seony> 잘 썼다가 나중에 고이 돌려달라고 따로 부탁하세요
<samahui_web> 잘 썼다가 ... 애들이 크면 갸들도 가치를 알고 ... 팔아먹지 않을까 합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 준거 돌려달라고 하기도 좀 그렇쵸
<samahui_web> 그냥 포기하고 마음을 다스리는 중입니다
<crixer> 오늘은 irc의날인가요
<Work^Seony> 왜요? 안물어보고 일방적으로 넘기신거니까, "이게 사실 내 중요한 수집품 중 하나다" 라고 강조해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 모든 채널이 대화로 꽉차있네..
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ ;;
<Work^Seony> 어디 채널 접속 중이세요?
<samahui_web> 내 수집품이면... 네집에 가져다놔라 하십니다
<samahui_web> 이미 해봤죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 아내피하려다 남좋은일 시킨거죠
<samahui_web> 다 제 잘못인지라 할 말이 없네요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요 ...
<samahui_web> 그나마 노트북들 가져다놓은건 회수해와서 다행입니다... 이것들도 가져다 줄지 몰라요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 슬슬 업무에 집중할 시간이군요... 나중에 다시 떠오르겠습니다
<samahui_web> 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<Work^Seony> 네 수고하세요
<Work^Seony> crixer, 근데 리눅스를 root로 쓰시나보네요.  그렇게 쓰시면 아얄씨에서 해킹대상으로 찍힙니다.
<crixer> 하나는 카네기 멜론 대학 보안쪽 얘들 irc랑 개인적인 irc github 프로젝트 irc 뭐 대충 그렇게 들어가있는듯요..
<crixer> 상관없어요 이거 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 미국은 오늘이 월요일이라 좀 대화량이 많을 거에요
<crixer> 짜피 가상호스팅에다가 걍 irc용이라 ..
<Work^Seony> 그럼 그 피씨에서는 다른 서버로 접속 안하세요?
<crixer> 어허
<crixer> 그거 들킬거같애서
<crixer> 리얼네임이랑 바꿨는데
<crixer> 설정풀렸나봐요
<crixer> 뜨끔했어요 사실
<Work^Seony> 원래, 보안의 기본은 자기자신의 평소 습관에서 나오는 거에요.  sudo칠 때 비밀번호 치는게 누구나 귀찮은건 사실이지만, 평소 습관을 들이기 위해 일부러 비밀번호를 일일히 입력하는거죠...
<Work^Seony> 제가 관리하는 서버들도 수십대지만, sudo 입력할 때마다 매번 비밀번호 입력합니다.  비밀번호 자체도 더럽게 길고 복잡하고 어려운데, 반드시 입력을 하게 둡니다.  보안에 대해서는, 편하게되면 그게 몸에 배어서 나중에는 안일하게 되거든요..
<crixer> 근데 제로데이가 아닌이상 딱히 절 공격하진 않을거 같은 생각이들어서 ㅋㅋ 딱히 사용하고 있는 포트도없고 root 비밀번호는 20자가 넘는데다가 헤헤
<Work^Seony> 그건 모르는 거에요
<crixer> 제로데이를 가지고있는 해커들이 절 공격할만큼 딱히 먹이감이 커보이지도 않을거고요
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 sysadmin 하는 제 입장으로 봐서는 crixer님은 절대로 시스템 어드민 하시면 안됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> zmd
<crixer> 킁
<Work^Seony> 시스템 어드민은 항상 "who knows"라는 물음표를 달고 살아야되요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-15
<Work^Seony> 저희 직원들은, 내부 네트워크에서 테스팅하는 서버조차도 ssl 안걸면 로그인 안합니다.
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면, who knows?
<Work^Seony> 제가 일하는 곳조차도 컴퓨터 쪽 직원 외엔 거의 다 컴맹이지만, 그래도 who knows?
<Work^Seony> 그렇기 때문에, 만에 하나 무슨 일이 생기더라도 최소한 "내가 할 수 있는만큼은 다 했다" 라고 말할 수 있는 거죠
<Work^Seony> 털어먹을게 없어서 털릴 일이 없을 거라고 생각하면 절대 안되요.  털어먹을게 없으면, 중간 기지로라도 삼을 수 있거든요
<crixer> 넵 지금 재부팅하고 바꾸겠습니다
<HolyKnight> 시퓨 6700
<HolyKnight> 글픽 gtx 970
<HolyKnight> 일케 업글하려는데
<HolyKnight> 위쳐3
<HolyKnight> 살 돌아가겠쥬?
<crixer> 잘돌아가죠
<HolyKnight> 잘
<HolyKnight> ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<crixer> 750도 잘돌아갑니당
<Work^Seony> 위쳐가 최적화가 상당히 잘됐다던데요
<HolyKnight> ㄱㅅ3
<samahui_web> 그래픽은 그렇고 ... 시퓨 6700으로 넘어가시려면 보드값이랑 메모리 값좀 나오겠네요
<samahui_web> 그래픽은 제 데탑이랑 같은데 시퓨가 참 부럽군요
<samahui_web> 넘기세요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 스포츠게임 한 번도 안해봤는데, 위닝이나 피파 같은 거 사면 재밌을까요?
<samahui_web> 사지말고 피파 온라인을 해보시고 구입하세요
<crixer> 축구에 대해 잘 아시면 축구게임도 재밌을텐데
<samahui_web> 피파온라인3인가 인터넷으로 가능하니 고거 해보시고 재미있으면 구입하시면되죠
<Work^Seony> 이번에 위닝일레븐 신작이 나오거든요
<crixer> 선수를 잘 모르면 어려운게 좀 있던데요??
<Work^Seony> 데모영상을 봤는데, 진짜 축구 같아요
<samahui_web> 전 재미있게 합니다
<samahui_web> 특히 친구랑하면 우정파괴하면서 즐길수있죠
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 매든 NFL이라는 미식축구겜도, 하는 사람들은 최고라고 얘기하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 스포츠겜 한 번 입문해볼까 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 스포츠겜은 채스처럼 하다보면 컴퓨터 능력파악이 되서 재미없어져요... 꼭 사람과 하세요... 우정파괴하면서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그렇군요
<razGon_MINILA> 아 삿는데. HP 스트림 11인치 실망.
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 LCD는 뭐 그렇다 치지만 속도가 생각보다 안나오네요. 윈10으로 해서 그런가요?
<razGon_MINILA> bing을 제거 해야.
<razGon_MINILA> 스포츠 게임은 멀티 플레이어죠.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 위닝일레븐.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 문제는 라이센스가 없어서 첼시가ㅏ 텔피로..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 오늘은 아침부터 로그많네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 오랜만에 활기차군요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 간만에 반쯤 그로기 상태 입니다.
<HolyKnight> 굿
<HolyKnight> http://www.ddanzi.com/free/38089978#53
<HolyKnight> http://m.bobaedream.co.kr/board/bbs_view/best/55517
<Work^Seony> 아키라가 무슨 만화에요?
<crixer> 일본 옛날만화
<crixer> 있어요 유명하던데
<crixer> 학교에서 본기억이 있네요
<autowiz__> 페라리  ㅎㅎ    그녀석 참 이쁘네요
<autowiz__> http://m.bobaedream.co.kr/board/bbs_view/best/55534/1/1
<crixer> 한대 뽑으시죵
<autowiz__> 저는 458 스파이더 살려고요 ...   몇년걸릴지 계산이 안나오지만서두 아직은..
<autowiz__> 포테토님~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<crixer> autowiz__: 4억이라는데요,..?
<autowiz__> 네 그정도 합니다. 남자가 꿈은 크게 가져야지요 캬캬캬
<autowiz__> 피터 하이루~
<ipeter> 오즈님 반가워요!
<autowiz__> 건강히 잘 지내시죠?
<autowiz__> 점심 먹고 오겠습니다.
<samahui_web> 점심들 맛나게 드세요
<ipeter> 와.
<ipeter> 진짜 화나네요
<ipeter> 대출받아 돈 빌려달라는 친구 닥달에 못이겨 카드론 대출받아 빌려주려구요.
<autowiz__> 으음 ......... 카드론 이자가 장난 아닐텐데요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 그건 친구가 아닌데요
<jun_> 정말 친구라면 닥달까진 못할텐데;;
<crixer> 친구가 돈으로 얽히는순간 ,,
<bluedusk> 본노에 못이겨 잘못된 판단을 하지 마시기를..
<crixer> 관계가 영
<jun_> 저도 예전에 친구 다단계에 못이겨서 물건사주고 인간관계를 끊어버렸어요 ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 잘 살아 있으려나?? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아니 전 지금 이해가 안가는게 제가 왜 대출을 받아야하는지 참 못받아들이겠네요.
<bluedusk> 물건을 사주고 인간관계를 끊다뇨.. 안자수고 끊으셔야..
<ipeter> 제가 쓰려는것도 아니구요.
<autowiz__> 급한마음에 그렇게 요청을 할 수 는 있는데
<bluedusk> ipeter: 걍 제 입장에서는 친구가 어렵다면 대출받아서 그냥 도와주고 내 빛 내가 갚겠다고 생각하던가 아니면
<bluedusk> 돈없어서 도와줄 형편 안된다..
<bluedusk> 정도로 정리 할듯 한데요..
<autowiz__> 못값으면 덤탱이 쓰게 되니까 잘 생각해보시길 ...
<jun_> 저도 같은 생각입니다~ 제가 대출이라도 해서 도와줘야겠다라는 생각이든다면 안말리는데요.. 뭔가 자의가 아니라 타의로 대출까지 하는거라면... 반대입니다
<autowiz__> 여러번 당해봤 ..... 아흑
<bluedusk> autowiz__: 님 대출받아서 저좀 도와주세요
<jun_> 아흑;;
<bluedusk> 제가 이 은혜는 절대 잊어버리겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 아흨
<autowiz__> 잊어버리시면 곤란합니다. 저 아직 대출이 0    이 몇개인지 무섭습니다.
<bluedusk> 저에게
<bluedusk> 이런
<autowiz__> 몇일 아니 몇주전부터인가
<autowiz__> 블더님이 자꾸 저렇게 말끊을 흐리면서 말을 못하시는데 ... 어디 마음이 안좋으신건지 몸이 안좋으신건지 걱정되네요...
<bluedusk> 뇌에 구멍나서 그래요..
<autowiz__> 저희 문안인사라도 한번 가야하는거 아닌가요?
<bluedusk> 흔히 어르신들이 이야기 하는 나사 풀린상태
<autowiz__> 프랑캔 상태이신가요?
<ipeter> 대학교때
<ipeter> 친구예요.
<samahui_web> 대학때 친구가 아니라 죽마고우라도 아닌건 아닙니다
<samahui_web> 꿔주시려면 확실하게 대출받아서 주는거다 라는 인식 주시고 그냥 주는 돈이고 내가 갚아나갈께 라는 생각 아니시라면 관두세요
<samahui_web> 사정이 어떤지 몰라서 뭐라할 사항은 아니지만 가족이나 친구사이 돈거래는 남과 하는 것보다 더 깨끗해야한다고 생각합니다. 더불어 혈육이나 죽마고우라면 꿔주는게 아니라 준다는 생각으로 주고 잊는게 정신 건강과 인간 관계에 유익하겠죠...
<ipeter> samahui_web: 네..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 그런의미에서 autowiz__님 대출받아서 저에게 돈을 주시고 잊으시는건 어떠실지요?
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<ipeter> samahui_web: 그냥 지금 가족 건강문제로 힘든것도 있는데, 제가 심리적으로 너무 힘드네요.
<samahui_web> 그 힘든거 다 말씀하시고 친구에게 이야기해서 이해시키고 그래도 필요할정도로 급박한거라면 주고 잊으세요
<samahui_web> 힘들다는데 절실히 필요한게 아니라면 친구도 안맏겠죠
<ipeter> samahui_web: 자기 주식 빵꾸난거 메울려고 빌려달라고 한거예요.
<samahui_web> ㅡㅡ
<samahui_web> ㅣㅣ
<samahui_web> 그건 정말 아닌데요
<samahui_web> 주지마시고 친구관계 끊으세요. 주식하는건 도박하는거랑 한끗차입니다
<samahui_web> 그리고 그걸 매꾸자고 힘든 친구 닥달한다고요? ㅡㅡ
<samahui_web> 친구가 아닌데요
<crixer> 친구가아니라 호구로생각할지도 속으로..
<samahui_web> ipeter님 힘든 사정 다 이야기 하고 그래도 필요하냐? 내가 죽겠는데? 이러셔서 그래도 달라는 사람이면 그냥 주던 말던 관계 끊으세요
<samahui_web> 더이상 말하고 싶지도 안군요
 * ipeter slaps samahui_web around a bit with a large fishbot
<samahui_web> 전기자전거 재미있다고 다 한번씩 타보는군요... 그리고 충전기 안가져와서 전 돌아갈때 또 택시 이용할듯합니다 ;;
<jun_> 아... 충전기가 따로 있어요???
<samahui_web> 네 아뎁터 주네요
<samahui_web> 그걸로 꽂아서 충전하던가 아니면 베터리 빼서 충전하고 갈아가면서 탈 수 있네요
<samahui_web> 베터리도 하나고 충전기도 없고... 집에 갈떄까지 그냥 자전거로(그것도 무거운) 타고 가던가.. 아니면 접어서 택시에 싣고 가야겠네요
<autowiz__> 전기 자전거도 하이브리드 방식으로
<autowiz__> 힘있을때 충전이 가능해야 한다고 생각합니다.
<autowiz__> (너무 무거울려나요?)
<autowiz__> 리눅스 시스템 프로그래밍이랑 MS 윈도우즈 에이전트 프로그래밍 둘다 가능한사람 있을가요?
<autowiz__> 그런 분 계시면 제 부사수로 오시면 됩니다..
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 리눅스 시스템 프로그래밍이랑
<bluedusk> 그런거 하나도 안되요
<autowiz__> 블더님 회사는 좀 어떠세요?
<bluedusk> 회사는 어디든 못다닐곳이라 생각됩니다.
<samahui_web> 부사수로 갈테니 1억만 주세요... 매달 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 그래도 잘 찾다보면 좋은곳도 있지 않을까요?
<autowiz__> 매달 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 부사수로 갈테니
<samahui_web> 매일달라면 미안해서... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 저도 드리고 싶습니다 저도 좀 비슷하게 받으면시롬 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 꼭 받으세요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 매달이 아니라 연봉 1억을 주신다면
<samahui_web> 회의 댕기올께요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 몇달안에 미친듯이 공부해서 갈수 있을꺼 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 연봉1억이면 약하지요
<jun_> 아;;약한가요;;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 몇달안에 미친듯이 공부해서 안됩니다.
<bluedusk> autowiz__: 님은 초굇수라서
<jun_> 피터지듯이 공부해야하나요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 피터지면서 공부해도 ...
<autowiz__> 레드불 한트럭 마실때 까지 공부하시고 오시면 됩니다. 1년 안걸리지도
<jun_> 캬~
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 역시 능력자시군요
<jun_> 능력자셨어~
<autowiz__> 솔찍히 컴에대한 기본 지식만 있으면 열심히만 하면 (저는 정말 미친듯이 하긴 했습니다만)
<autowiz__> 1년이면 거의 저랑 비슷해질 수 있지 않을까생각합니다. 길어도 2년
<autowiz__> 일반 직장다니는경우는 경험이라던가 노하우 습득하는데 시간도 걸리고 이벤트도 띄엄띄엄 일어나닌까 그런데
<autowiz__> 저랑 붙어있으면 2년안에 전부 전수 해 드릴 자신 있습니다.
<jun_> 크~
<autowiz__> 2년 죽었다 투자해서 직장 하나 잘잡으면 그것도 남는장사 ...... 가 아니라   그냥 고생만 드립다 하는 걸까요 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 그게 평생 써먹을 수 있는 기술이 된다면 2년 투자는 괜찮다고 생각합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> IT 기술은 계속 변하니까  계속 공부안하면 몇년 써먹다가 끝날껍니다.(아마도)
<jun_> 아마도.......ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 리눅스 커널 컴파일하는건 10년 전이나 지금이나 비슷하긴 하네요
<jun_> java면 워낙 빨리 변한다지만, C의 경우는 좀 더디게 성장하고 있지 않나요..?
<autowiz__> C -> 비티민C -> 비타500 -> 수지    ->   ^__________^
<jun_> ^________________^
<jun_> 수지라는 단어만 들어도 절로 웃음이 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 제 친구가 수지 살거든요
<autowiz__> 친구집 갈때 마다 수지 만나러 가는듯한 착각이 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 수지 안가본지가 몇년 됐네요...
<autowiz__> 일단 포테토님 오늘 저녁에 시간 어떠신가요? 제가 거하게 한번 쏘겠습니다.
<jun_> 그나저나 연봉 1억을 넘기시는 분들이 여기 있었군요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 없어요.
<autowiz__> 저는 아직 0.5 억도 안되긴 합니다만  ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 전 연봉 1억이 안되요.
<autowiz__> 피터님은 근접하셨을지도 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 0.5억....?!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 그 절반...?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 뭔가 파장을 일으킬 괜한 말을 한게 아닌가 싶네요....
<jun_> 언제 연봉 1억 찍어보나....
<autowiz__> 뭐 당장좀 못벌어도 회사차려서 수억 벌려고 준비한다 생각하고 열심히 하루하루 살아가고 있습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 저는 4~5년 후에 해외에서 시작할려고 준비중입니다.
<jun_> 오오오오오~
<autowiz__> 뭐 쫄닥 망할수도 있겠지도 , ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> autowiz님이 원하는 인재상이 되겠습니다~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 같이 망하면 어쩌실려구요 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 이참에 해외로~
<autowiz__> 예전에요 저 20살 즈음 일때
<crixer> 해외로~
<autowiz__> 친구나 지인들 중에 집에 빈방 있으면 거기에 짦게는 몇일 길게는 몇주정도 같이 살았던 케이스가 많았던거 같습니다.
<autowiz__> 뭐 이런저런 이야기도 하고 경험도 하고 , 면접도 보고 ..
<jun_> 전 아직... 경험해보지 못한...
<jun_> 비행기라는걸 타면 어떤지 느껴보고 싶습니다!!!!
<autowiz__> 한 10년 후에 만약에 집이 좀 커지면 ,,,  다들 공짜로 방 쓰실 수 있도록 빌려 드리겠습니다.
<jun_> 와우! ㅎ
<autowiz__> 아참 이제서야 회사 개발서버가 도착했습니다.
<autowiz__> 많이 안시끄러웠으면 좋겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 서버실을 따로 두고 사용하시지 않으시나보네요?
<autowiz__> 아직은 따로 없습니다 .ㅠㅠ
<crixer> 음 타임존이 왜이러지
<crixer> 한시간 느리네요 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 중국시간으로 설정이 됐나 멀쩡했었는데 왜이러는걸까요
<PotatoGim> 오 오늘이요?~
<PotatoGim> 너무 정신없어서 이제 봤네요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_web> 전 약속이 있어서 갔다가 그대로 퇴근해버려애겠네요
<samahui_web> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<PotatoGim> 음.. 투데이는 야근을 해야할 분위기라...ㅜ
<jun_> 전 오늘 마트를 가서 장을 볼 계획입니다.. 야근은 눈치봐서 도망가버리려는 계획적인 계획 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 포테토님 몸상하실라 걱정이 태산입니다.
<autowiz__> 포테토님 주소 불러주시면 제가 보약이라도 한개 보내드리겠습니다.
<autowiz__> ㅎㅎ    기계식 키보드 보약으로 다가 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 헉 ㅋㅋㅋ 그런 고급진 약을...
<PotatoGim> 코딩하다가 엎어져 숨질까봐 겁이 납니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 약빨을 너무 받아서 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 아 그러면 안되지요 ...
<autowiz__> 그냥 멘브레인으로다가  ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/238638
<autowiz__> 죄송합니다 제취향은 아니네요 ㅡ_ㅡ ;;;;
<autowiz__> 농담이구요 전에 대학교 파견 가 있을대
<autowiz__> 육아휴직 하고 오신 분이 계셨는데 , 제 기억으로는 아마 다른 휴직기간이랑 연달아 받게 되셔서 공백기간이 꽤 길었었습니다.
<autowiz__> 그래서 복직 하시고 업무에 적응하시는동안  서로 힘든점도 있었었습니다만.
<autowiz__> 몇달 지나니 언제 그랬냐는듯 날라 다니시더군요   ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<HolyKnight> 본좌도
<HolyKnight> 육아휴직하고 싶네유
<autowiz__> 얘기를 낳으면 됩니다.
<HolyKnight> 하아....
<HolyKnight> 혼자 못만드니...
<autowiz__> 요즘은 남편들 육아휴직도 신청건이 점점 올라간다고 하니
<autowiz__> 예전보다는 덜 힘들지 않을까 싶기도 하고
<HolyKnight> http://dev.naver.com/projects/d2coding
<autowiz__> (아시는 형수님은 아기 키우는거 보다 직장가는게 더 쉽다고...)
<autowiz__> 나눔 고딕 놔두고 굳이 또 D2 코딩 글꼴이라고 이름을 바꿔서 새로 내놨군요
<autowiz__> 달랑 둘이서 만들었군요
<autowiz__> 늘상 자주 거의 혼자 사무실 남아 있는데
<autowiz__> 오늘은 이상하게 힘이 빠지네요 남들 다들 먼저 집에 훌렁 가버리고.
<autowiz__> 후임들은 하라는 공부는 안하고 뺀질거리고 놀기만하고 , 일터지면 잘 해결이나 할 수 있을려나 모르겠네요
<autowiz__> 나혼자 뭐하는 짓인가 싶기도 하고     아...... ~~~~~        거참
<autowiz__> 엔신님 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://m.it.co.kr/m/m_article.html?no=2807591
<autowiz__> 아이폰은 3GS 만 써봤습니다만 , 나름 인터페이스 좋기는 한데 저는 조금 거부감이 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 아이폰 매년마다 바꾸는 저 프로그램이 돈이 많이 들어서 저는 안할겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 2년마다 계약하면 $199 주고 살 수 있는걸 굳이 $700씩 들여서 살 필요가 없어보여요
<autowiz__> 199불 인가요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<autowiz__> 한달 요금은 얼마나 나가나요?
<Work^Seony> 싱글이랑 패밀리랑 좀 많이 달라요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-16
<Work^Seony> 데이터 요금제마다 다르기도 하구요
<Work^Seony> 저는 제 와이프랑 둘이서 한달에 $90 정도 냅니다
<autowiz__> 기본통화랄까요 그건 몇분 인가요?
<Work^Seony> 통화는 제한 없어요
<Work^Seony> 2-3년 전까지만 해도 500분 1000분 같은 제한이 있었는데,
<Work^Seony> 요즘 경쟁이 심해져서 없어졌습니다
<autowiz__> 은근 이거 재미있네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P73REgj-3UE
<Work^Seony> 아 잠시만요 그런게 있나
<autowiz__> 하긴 한국도 7만원 넘어가면 무제한 통화긴 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 전화랑 문자메시지는 무제한이네요
<autowiz__> 서니님 계신가요 ㅎㅎ   우분투 gui 로 원격 접속하게 되면 어떤프로그램이 좋을까요?
<autowiz__> vnc ? X11 xrdp ?
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 그냥 remmina 써요
<autowiz__> 클라는 레미나가 짱인데
<autowiz__> 서버쪽이 걱정입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 서버 쪽은 걍 내장 쓰면 되지않아요?
<autowiz__> 내장 키는 메뉴가 안보여서 구글링 중입니다.
<autowiz__> (15.04 입니다) .     전에는 내장만 켜도 vnc 사용해서 접속이 됐었던거 같은데
<autowiz__> 내장은 vnc 호환인걸까요 아니면 vnc 랑 같은 걸까요 ? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> tightvnc?
<ircCloud^Seony> Vino 라고하는건데, vnc 계열일 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 우분투 상단 아이콘 검색 화면 불러내서 vino라고치시면 나올 거에요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz__> 임수 안녕~~~
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/238886
<imsu> 싫어요가 나오는군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 글 자체가 싫다는건지 ,
<autowiz__> 게시글은 공감하는데 그 상황이나 현상이 싫다는건지
<autowiz__> 아마도 후자인거 같긴 합니다만.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 해석하기에 따라 여러 방향일 듯!
<autowiz__> 어 임수 어디가? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 맛점들 하세요~~
<samahui_web1> 밥먹고 왔습니다
<samahui_web1> 간만에 김밥에 분식 먹었더니 맛있군요. 오후에도 힘들내세요~ 화이팅!
<autowiz__> 점심을 못먹었네요
<autowiz__> 지금이라도 멀 먹어야 하나 고민중입니다.
<PotatoGim> 에고~ 식사는 챙기셔야 하는데~
<samahui_web1> 먹고 살자고 하는 일인데 밥은 거르지 말으셔야죠
<samahui_web1> 늦게라도 맛난거 챙겨드세요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㄱㄹㅇ ㅂㅂㅂㄱ
<HolyKnight> 펌: 2290등이 노오력을 통해 공기업에 합격한 사례... 역시 노오력이 최고인 조센반도 pic.twitter.com/Mb03JO7ASG
<samahui_web1> 역시 노력이 최고군요... 인맥은 거들뿐 ...
<PotatoGim> 캬... 지옥불반도는 오늘도 평화롭네요.
<autowiz__> 176위 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 포테토님은 오늘도 야근이신가요?
<PotatoGim> 매우 높은 확률일 것 같습니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 불필요한 오지랖이 몸과 마음을 힘들게 하네요...
<PotatoGim> 묵묵히 내 일만 했어야 하는데...ㅜㅜ
<autowiz__> 주변에서 힘들어하는거 보고 도와준다고 하다가 코끼인경우가 종종 있었드랬죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 간단히 밥좀 먹고 오겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 예! 맛점 드세요~~!!
<autowiz__> 삼각김밥 2개 흡입 완료
<autowiz__> 저도 오늘로 3일째 야근 확정 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web1> 저도 오늘은 오랜만에 야근 확정!!!
<samahui_web1> 하지만 도망갈겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 네 맞습니다 가끔 그러기도 해야 살지요
<HolyKnight> @SBS8news: 20대 절도범이 출소 보름 만에 경찰 승합차를 털려다 차 안에 잠복 중인 경찰에 붙잡혔습니다. 절도범도 놀랐지만 타고 있던 경찰 2명도 놀라기는 마찬가지였습니다. http://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1003174157 pic.twitter.com/wWWPx1bSkr
<autowiz__> 저런분은 가중처벌로 정말 한동안 밖에 못나오게 해야 .....   쌀도 아까우니까 밥도 조금만 주고
<DarkCircle> 이거라옹 부붓불가 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ㅇㄱㄹㅇ ㅂㅂㅂㄱ (...)
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 이거레알 반박불가
<HolyKnight> http://agile.egloos.com/5854608
<samahui_web> 저녁 먹고 왔습니다. 오늘도 열심히 야근을 OTL
<crixer> 화이팅입니다
<autowiz__> 아 저도 저녁 먹어야 하는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 점심도 대충이시더니 저녁이라도 푸짐하게 드시고 오세요
<samahui_web> 오늘은 감독하러 남았습니다
<samahui_web> 열심히 감독하며 야구나 축구봐야죠
<samahui_web> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 집에 가서 아이를 보고 싶습니다
<samahui_web> 서류 작업하다 느낀건데 확실히 요즘 인터넷을 많이 해서 그런지 아니면 주변인들이 새로운 표현을 자주 쓰는 (특히 카톡에서) 사람들이라서인지... 잘못된 문장이나 오타가 많아졌군요
<autowiz__> 한솥 도시락 사왔습니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 한솥 도시락... 오랜만에 들어보는군요
<samahui_web> 맛나게 드세요
<samahui_web> 도망갑니다 내일 뵈요
<autowiz__> 즐어가셔요~~
<PotatoGim> 에고...
<autowiz__> 에고x2
<HolyKnight> http://reactkr.github.io/react/docs/getting-started-ko-KR.html
<autowiz__> 이건또 뭔가요 ㅠㅠ 배울게 너무 많습니다.
<PotatoGim> 저는 웹 개발자가 아니라...GG
<PotatoGim> mojolicious 합시다!
<PotatoGim> 요번에 소켓으로 통신하던 API 서버를 Mojolicious로 바꾸었는데...
<PotatoGim> 정말 편하더군요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 말로만 듣던 REST API를 시스템 개발자가 만들 줄이야...ㅡㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 벌써 시간이 이렇게 되었네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요 서니님~
<Work^Seony> 여전히 일찍부터 계시네요
<autowiz__> 늦게까지 있는거지요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  그렇게되는거군요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 킥스타터에 재밌는 물건들 많네요
<Work^Seony> 아이디어 좋고, 동영상으로 보여줄 제품 하나만 만들어내면 사업하기 쉬운 세상이 왔네요
<autowiz__> 스타트는 하는데 1년후에 망할지 2년 후에 망할지 는 모르는 거겠지요 ㅠㅠ 뭐 그래도 그만큼 지원금을 여러사람들한테서
<autowiz__> 받은거니까 어느정도는 성공/대박 예감 가지고 사업진행 하실 수 는 있을거 같습니다.
<autowiz__> 으음 전부터 들던 생각인데 요즘 구글 검색하면
<autowiz__> 검색하고 난다음 검색결과를 클릭하면 구글 자체 서버에 로그를 남기긱 위해서인지  구글 사이트 한번 접속하고선 넘어가는데
<autowiz__> 저만 그런지 그 접속 사이에 구글 사이트 때문에 지연이생기는거 같아 좀 불편합니다.
<Work^Seony> 옛날부터 그랬어요 그거
<autowiz__> 어쩔 수 없다는 생각도 들다고 또 어떨땐 , 꼭 저렇게 까지 해야했나 싶기도 하고 그렇습니다.
<autowiz__> 예~ 전에는 안그랬던거 같거든요. 아니면 그때는 무진장 빨랐던건가요.
<HolyKnight> 요즘
<HolyKnight> 그렇더군유
<HolyKnight> 클릭하는데 바로 안뜸...
<Work^Seony> 근데 그거 유심히 보면, 클릭한 웹사이트가 먹통이면 구글 링크 단계에서 안넘어가는걸 알 수 있거든요
<autowiz__> 어떨땐 5초 씩 걸릴때도 있어요
<Work^Seony> 유해사이트인지 확인하는 단계가 있는거 같아요
<autowiz__> 왼만한 보안장비 보다 나을 수 도 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 웹 / 웹브라우저용 백신이랄까  ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 칠레에서 지진 났나보네요
<Work^Seony> 그거 때문에 쓰나미 예비경보가 발령됐어요
<autowiz__> 하와이도 조심하셔야 겠네요
<Work^Seony> 네 쓰나미 예비경보 뜨면 하와이에서는 제 1순위로 감시합니다
<Work^Seony> 태평양 한 가운데 있어서 반드시 피해가 오거든요
<autowiz__> 진도 8.3 인건가요
<Work^Seony> 네 그쯤 되는거 같아요
<autowiz__> 만조때였으면 큰일이겠는데요
<autowiz__> 서니님 대피하셔야 하는거 아닌지 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 몇년 전에 칠레에서 큰 지진 났을 때 기억하세요?
<Work^Seony> 그때는 실제로 대피했었어요
<crixer> 그게
<crixer> 제가알기론
<Work^Seony> 그때 정말 생생하게 기억하는게, 잠자고 있었던 새벽 5시 반쯤엔가 온 동네방네 굉장히 큰 싸이렌이 울렸었어요
<Work^Seony> 흡사 전쟁이 난듯했죠ㅕ
<Work^Seony> 허겁지겁 나오긴 했었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 별일은 없었지만...
<crixer> 에느워드 스노든이 폭로한이유 암호화가 좀 더 강력하게해서 그런걸로알아요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-17
<autowiz__> 암호화?
<crixer> 제 검색하는걸 암호화한다고하더군요 구글은
<autowiz__> 순간 암호화 랑 지진이랑 연관짖고 있는 저 자신을발견하고는 깜짝 놀랐습니다 ㅠㅠ
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 유명 사이트나 여러번 간 곳은 또 빨라 지는것도 같네요
<crixer> 2010년부터 암호화를했다네요
<autowiz__> 로컬 캐쉬인지는 아직 좀더 테스트가 필요하긴 합니다만.
<autowiz__> 쓰나미 3미터 까지 생길 수 도 있다고 하는데 부디 별 피해 없이 조용히 지나가야 할텐데요 아이고
<Work^Seony> 나무 위키 보니까 쓰나미의 파워가 어마어마하네요
<Work^Seony> 초기에 관측된 진도가 7.9였는데, 8.3으로 올랐어요
<autowiz__> 10Km 밑에서 발생했다는데 제 기억이 맞으면 꽤 낮은거 같거든요 , 진도도 크고 이래저래 걱정입니다.
<Work^Seony> 한국 뉴스에서는 아직 보도가 안되는거 같군요
<autowiz__> 네 구글링 해도 한글로는 검색이 안되네요 거참. 이럴때 보면 답답하게도 느린 한국
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어차피 한국에서는 피해가 없을테니 관심이 안갈테니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 저번에 중국 항구 폭발했을때도 한국에는 뭔가 기사가 하도 늦게 올라와서
<autowiz__> 의아해 했었던 기억이 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<autowiz__> 하와이가 생각보다 섬이 많군요 저는 한두 개 정도인줄 알았는데
<Work^Seony> 8개에요
<Work^Seony> 그중 하나는 무인도이고, 사람 사는 곳은 7개
<Work^Seony> 근데 오아후 섬에 90%가 집중되어있어서, 사실상 나머지는 그저 그렇습니다
<autowiz__> 칠래 에서 오는 쓰나미면 서니님 사는곳은 괜찮을것도 같습니다만.
<Work^Seony> 네 아마 빅아일랜드 라고하는 섬부터 덮칠 거에요
<autowiz__> 큰섬이 사람이 제일 많은게 아니었네요 ㅎ
<crixer> https://youtu.be/t1lQ6OmMDz4
<crixer> 에휴.. 헬조선을 언능 떠나던지해야지
<autowiz__> 저번에 모회사 간부급 되는 어머니 가 이런말을 했었다고 합니다.
<autowiz__> 언제 내 아이도 세월호 같은 사고 당할지 몰라서 이민간다고
<Work^Seony> 이탈리아에서도 배 버리고 도망간 선장이 있었죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 헬조선 탈출 티켓을 하루빨리 받아야 할텐데 말입니다. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 외국에서도 저런 일이 생기긴 하더라구요
<autowiz__> 뭐 생기기도 하겠죠 사람은 사람이니까
<crixer> 거기까진 그렇다쳐도
<crixer> 구조한다고 말만하고
<crixer> 그냥 탄 사람들을 죽게 만들었으니
<crixer> 살인자아닙니까?
<Work^Seony> 그건 분명 잘못된 일이죠
<Work^Seony> 분명히 뭔가 뒤에 숨겨진 음모가 있다고 보는 1인입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 의혹이 참 많은 구조 작업이었었씁니다.
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 사마휘님 안녕하세요
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 오늘 출근은 잘 하셨는지요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 오늘은 늦게 출근했습니다. 오다가 퍼졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 어제 도망갔다가 일찍 왔어야 하는데 딱 걸렸네요... 물론 뭐라 할 사람은 없지만  좀 민망하군요
<crixer> 몇몇얘들이 익사가아니라 저체온증으로 죽었다는데 확실히 문제도 많고 의혹도 많은 구조작업이네요
<samahui_web> ? 세월호 이야기 중이신가요?
<crixer> 에휴 아무튼 전 한국에 있지않을겁니다
<crixer> 네네
<crixer> https://youtu.be/t1lQ6OmMDz4
<crixer> ^ 이런걸
<crixer> 유투브에 올려놨더라고요
<crixer> 그래서 저거 보고 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 얘기중이였어요
<Work^Seony> 올라온지 꽤 됐어요
<crixer> 넵 전오늘봤어요
<crixer> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 시리아 내전 때문에 세계대전이 일어날지도 모르겠네요
<autowiz__> 왜 내전때문에 세계대전이 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 우리나라 뉴스로 접하는 소식만해도 보통이 아닌데, 실제로는 어마무시하겠죠...
<Work^Seony> 유럽에서도 저 난리인데,
<Work^Seony> 그러다 만약 선진국 중 어느 하나라도 참전한다면 분명 엄청나게 혼란이 오겠죠..
<Work^Seony> 1차 대전도 암살사건 하나로 시작됐듯...
<JasonJang> 위키로 봤는데, 시리아 내전으로 완전 지옥이더군요. 다들 팔짱끼고 관람 또는 불에 기름 붓는 ...쩝
<JasonJang> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 네 나무위키에 설명이 잘 되어있죠
<Work^Seony> 그거 보면 정말 세계대전 걱정 안할 수가 없어요
<JasonJang> auto wiz__: 씨엔엔 뉴스 봤는데...진원이 지하20키로미터
<Work^Seony> OnlyCoin이라는 킥스타터 상품을 2년 전에 구입해서 이번에 받았는데, 이거 때문에 스마트폰 배터리가 엄청난 속도로 줄어드는군요...
<JasonJang> 맞아요 Work^ Seony
<Work^Seony> 독일을 비롯한 몇개 나라들이 이민자들을 환영해줘서 다행이지만,
<Work^Seony> 지금 헝가리처럼 반대의 경우가 여러나라에서 더 생기면..
<JasonJang> Work^Seony:    debit 카드가, 한국의 check 카드 죠?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 시리아 내전에 러시아가 끼어드네요
<jun> 러시아가 개입을 하는군요....
<Work^Seony> SSL 인증서 무료배포 프로젝트가 시작된다네요ㅕ
<Work^Seony> http://www.itworld.co.kr/news/95594
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 벌써 점심시간이 다되가네용 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 오 임수다
<Work^Seony> ㅋ
<autowiz__> pc방 처럼 낮잠방 이런건 뭐 없네요 ....
<autowiz__> 없네요 -> 없나요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 오 임수다 이거 너무 많이 한거 같습니다.
<autowiz__> 저는 앞으로 새롭게
<autowiz__> 아~ 임수다~ 를 하도록 하겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 저도 그럼 앞으로 새ㅑ롭게
<autowiz__> 자주 기,승, 만 있으신 블더님
<crixer> 있습니다
<crixer> 한시간에 3천원인가
<crixer> 그정도하는걸로알아요
<crixer> 조건에 따라 더 하는것도있고요
<jun> 전 그냥 점심 포기하고 엎드려 자버리는데;;;;
<jun> 오늘도 자고 일어났더니 온몸이 뻐근하네요
<autowiz__> 그나마 그것도 안자면
<autowiz__> 온몸이 아프고 힘이없어서  , 말그대로 퍼짐 상태가 되버릴겁니다.
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 낮잠자는곳이 진짜 있긴 한가보네요.. 저도 티비로만 봤었는데..
<imsu> autowiz__: 그게 뭐에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Work^Seony: autowiz__ 두분이서 환영 인사가 참 ~ 감사합니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 앞으로 아, 야, 어, 여, 오 , 요 , 우 , 유 , 으 , 이   시리즈도 있으니 많은 사람 바랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<crixer>  /win 2
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 오픈스택좀 알려주세요
<bluedusk> autowiz__: 님
<bluedusk> 같은 오씨인데
<autowiz__> 으흐흐흐
<autowiz__> 같은 오씨 인가요 ㅎㅎ  오픈스택은 블루더스크님이 더 잘 아실거 같은데요
<autowiz__> 그러면 오감자 , 오락실 , 오토바이 , 오타쿠? ㅠㅠ 도 저랑 친하겠....  정말 친하군요 하핫
<autowiz__> 아악 제가 왜이러는거지요... 블더님이 저 해킹하셨나 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<commania> >>>정말 친하군요 하핫<<<
<bluedusk> 원래 그러시지 않으셨나요?
<bluedusk> 전 잘 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz__> 네 전부 제 탓입니다.
<autowiz__> 제가 모든 죄를 짊어지고 가도록 하겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 요즘 진짜 삶이 재미가 없네요
<ihavnoth> 멕시코 영어 en_MX로 표시하는게 맞나요?(안드로이드)
<ihavnoth> 표현이 이상하군요 멕시코 지역 표현이 MX가 맞나요?
<autowiz__> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_3166-1
<autowiz__> Mexico	MX	MEX	484	ISO 3166-2:MX
<autowiz__> 라고 합니다.
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3286441&cpage=2
<autowiz__> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3286638&cpage=1&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<autowiz__> 안타까운 사건 이네요
<HolyKnight> 허
<HolyKnight> 그러네유.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 어제 오후에 쓰나미 경보가 약해지더니 결국 흐지부지 없어지더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 유튜브에 할머니가 일렉기타 치는 영상이 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 그 나이에 그 정도면 잘치는데, 묘하게 웃겨요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 그렇잖아도 어제 오후에 쓰나미 어떻게 됐는지 여쭤본다는게 , 여쭤보질 못했네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 다행입니다. 큰 피해없이 지나간거 같아서
<Work^Seony> 네 다행히... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 이제 정말 날씨가 서늘해졌습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 요즘 저녁에 선풍기 못튼다는 얘기 누구한테 들은거 같아요
<autowiz__> 낮에는 덥기는한데 아침 저녁으로는 설렁하고 밤에는 추울정도네요
<autowiz__> 창문열고 자다가 추워서 깻습니다 ~
<Work^Seony> 잘 때 안더운 것만으로도 좋죠
<autowiz__> 그렇긴 한데 저는 추운거 너무 못견뎌서 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요.  저는 더운걸 너무 싫어해서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 어느덧 8월도 지나더니 9월도 2/3 가 다되가는군요
<Work^Seony> 추석이 열흘 남았네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 네 몇일 안남았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 디아블로2 동접자가 한국서버에서만 2만명 가까이 된다는 사실이 놀랍네요...
<autowiz__> 예전에요 ? 아니면 요즘이요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 현재요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 디아3도 아니고 2가 그렇게 높다니
<autowiz__> 그냥 올드팬일까요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 깜짝 놀랬어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사람들 말로는, 반 정도는 오토라네요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 오토라고 해도 그게 돈이 되니까 돌리는 거겠죠
<autowiz__> 오토를 만들어놓고 잊어버렸다고 생각하는것도 말이 안되는거 같고
<Work^Seony> 네 말이 안되죠 컴퓨터를 켜놔야하니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 데비안이 9.0부터는 씨디용 이미지를 더 이상 제공하지 않는답니다
<autowiz__> 3는 오토가 없는걸까요?
<Work^Seony> 참 세상 변화 빠르네요
<Work^Seony> 3도 있긴 있을 거에요
<autowiz__> 시디용 이미지가 아니면
<autowiz__> usb 용 이미지 일려나요?
<Work^Seony> 근데 3 같은 경우는, 유저간 아이템 거래 자체가 아예 불가능해서 돌려봐야 의미가 없어요
<autowiz__> 아아 막아버렸군요 둘다 해보긴 해봤는데 저는 온라인은 잘 안하니까 기억이 ... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 디아블로3는 온라인만 되요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 아이템을 바닥에 떨구면 다른 유저가 가져갈 수 있긴 합니다
<Work^Seony> 다만 그걸 팔려면 힘들다는 점이 있죠
<Work^Seony> 예전에는 공식적으로 유저간 서로 거래가 가능했었는데,
<Work^Seony> 경매장 폐쇄 이후 없애버렸어요
<Work^Seony> 경매장의 시세 조작이 너무 심했거든요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-18
<Work^Seony> 배터리 사이즈가 23,000 mAh라면, 대략 19v짜리 놋북 꼽았을 때 얼마나 갈 수 있는지 어떻게 계산하는지 혹시 아세요?
<autowiz__> 우분투 업데이트 하면서 바로 재부팅 하겠는지 물어보는경우가 아니면 , 업그래이드가 끝난거라고 봐도 되는걸까요?  특정항목이 재부팅 해야만 적용되는경우는 없을까요?
<Work^Seony> 네 업그레이드는 끝난건데, 업그레이드된 버전으로 구동 중이라는 얘기는 아니에요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 보통 재부팅하라고 요구하는 경우는 커널 업그레이드만 그래요
<autowiz__> 저라면 노트북 배터리 용량을 확인해보고 평소사용시간:예상사용시간 == 기본베터리용량:23,000 mAh
<Work^Seony> 대부분의 소프트웨어들은 그냥 데몬 재시작만으로 끝입니다
<autowiz__> 네 맞습니다. 커널만 그런거 같고 다른 데몬같은경우는 묻지도 않고 재시작 해버리는거 같더라구요
<autowiz__> 덕분에 저번에 세비스가 끊어진적이 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 놋북 배터리에는 그냥 8.4 Ah라고 되어있네요
<autowiz__> 23,000 이면 적은 용량은 아닐껍 같긴 한데요.  평소 노트북 전력 소모량이 나오면 괜찮은데
<Work^Seony> 그럼 23,000 mAh라면, 23 Ah라는 소리겠군요
<autowiz__> 네 맞습니다.
<autowiz__> 노트북 아답타 출력전력에 1/2~ 1/3 정도 (노트북 마다 다르긴 합니다만) 를   노트북이 소모한다고 치고
<Work^Seony> 아마존에서 파는 놋북용 태양광 충전지 용량이 23,000 mAh라고 써있더라구요
<autowiz__> 제 노트북은 19V , 1.58A , 30W 인데 대충 15W 정도 소모 한다고 치고
<autowiz__> 제 배터리는 5800 mAh , 63 Wh 이니가 약4시간 (물론 로드에 따라 달라지긴 합니다만)
<Work^Seony> 30w면, 생각해보면 선풍기 한대네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 생각보다는 노트북이 전기를 많이 먹는다고보 볼 수 있고 , PC 에 비하면 적게먹는거 같기도 하고
<Work^Seony> 보통 24인치 모니터 정도면 몇와트 정도 소비하는지 혹시 아세요?
<autowiz__> 어뎁터 출력이 30W 인데,  이게 노트북 본체 전력 사용량 (제 예상으로는 10~23 W 정도 ) + 배터리 충전량 으로 생각해보면
<autowiz__> 본체가 전기 많이 먹을때는 충전이 느리게 된다는 현상이 생기더라구요 ( 그래서 요즘은 급할때는 노트북 끄고 충전 합니다)
<autowiz__> 24인치 lcd 모니터 겠지요?
<autowiz__> 모니터도 표기된거 절반적도 먹지 않을까 싶습니다만
<autowiz__> 절반정도
<Work^Seony> 지금 제가 쓰는 델 모니터에 와트가 안적혀있네요..
<crixer> `/win 2
<crixer> 어우 자꾸 이러네
<autowiz__> 20~38W 정도네요 델 24인치 모델들은
<autowiz__> (정격 소비전력이 ) 실 소비전력은 측정을 해봐야 알겠습니다만
<Work^Seony> 음... 휴대용 태양광 패널+충전기 세트사서, 집에서 한 번 돌려볼까 생각 중이에요
<autowiz__> 충전하는데 시간이 꽤 오래 걸릴 텐데요
<Work^Seony> 60와트짜리 패널이 있어요
<autowiz__> 허~ 60W 요
<Work^Seony> 60w짜리인데, 휴대용이에요
<Work^Seony> 충전용 배터리도 주고
<autowiz__> 수년안에 솔라패널 효율이 엄청나게 올라갈거라는 말이 있던데 뭐 지나봐야 알겠지요
<Work^Seony> 지금도 효율이 무지 좋다던데요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 태양광 발전이 꼭 태양이 쨍쨍해야하는건 아니라더라구요
<Work^Seony> 무지 좋은건 아니군요
<Work^Seony> 2014년말 당시 46%라고 합니다
<autowiz__> 많이 올라갔네요
<samahui_web> 희의 시간에 보스왈 "강정호 많이 다친건가?"
<samahui_web> 이에 몇몇 팀장 "테클이 심했으니까요"
<samahui_web> 다시 보스왈 " 다들 새벽에 경기볼 정도로 한가한가보지? 그래서 일을 그렇게 처리하나?"
<samahui_web> 낚여서 당황하는 사람들 모습에 순간 야근인디 튀어서 유로파리그까지 다 챙겨본 1인으로써 심각하게 찔리더군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<samahui_web> 덕분에 회의 길어저 11시 넘어서 끝났네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 분위기가 안좋아요
<Work^Seony> 아무리 보스래도 그건 좀 그렇네요
<samahui_web> 계약하나 날려서 ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_web> 뭐 연구소 쪽은 그다지 괜찮은데... 영업쪽은 몇몇 짐쌀거 같은 분위기네요
<samahui_web> 아무튼 분위기도 않좋고 눈치도 보이고 점심 먹으러 일찍 튀어야 겠어요
<autowiz__> 서니님  infoblox 라는 회사 들어보셨거나 혹시 제품 사용해본적 있으세요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 처음 들어봐요
<autowiz__> 네~ 감사합니다.  이게 인터페이스가 엉망이라 다른분들의 의견은 어떤가 여쭤보고 싶었었어가지고
<autowiz__> 새벽에 경기보는거야 개인사생활인데
<autowiz__> 음...   저는 처음두줄 읽고 , 사마휘님 성함이 강정호 인가 라는 생각을...   ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 사마휘님 또 운동하다 다치셔서 뭔가 회사일 빵꾸가 났구나 생각했었는데 전혀 다른 이야기 네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 서니님 sudo 세션이랄까 , 패스워드 한번 입력하면 패스워드 없이 sudo 쓸 수 있는 시간은 보통 얼마로 설정하시는지요 ??
<Work^Seony> 걍 기본값이요
<Work^Seony> 그런건 보통 잘 안건드려요
<Work^Seony> 근데 만약 설정을 변경한다고해도, 길게 늘리진 않을 거 같아요
<jason_> (묻지도 않는데, 답하는 1인 --> ) me 2.
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ 강정호 인대파열과 정강이뼈 골절로 시즌 아웃이군요
<samahui_web> 전 김씨입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 운동하다가 다친건 맞아요 ㅜㅜ 주말에 농구하다 발목 또 접질렸어요
<samahui_web> 이거 아무래도 농구를 계속 하는한 고질병이 될거 같아요
<samahui_web> 밥 먹으러 갑니다. 즐거운 점심시간들 되세요~
<autowiz__> 농구화를 신으셔도 그런거겠지요? 음...
<autowiz__> 강정호는 축구선수인가요? 검색검색
<autowiz__> 어 최근에 완전 성적 대박이라고 했던 그사람인거 같네요 야구선수...
<samahui_web> 넥센에서 뛰던 선수인데 올해 피츠버그에 가서 정말 잘하고 있었습니다. 팀 성적도 좋은편이라 포스트시즌 뛸거 같은 분위기였는데 부상으로 시즌아웃.. 잘못하면 선수생활도 힘들어 보입니다
<samahui_web> 밥먹고 왔습니다
<samahui_web> 먹어도 먹어도 배고픈 나이 39 입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz__> 저도 요즘 운동읜 거의 안하고 먹기는 많이 먹어서 ET 가 되어가고 있는데
<autowiz__> 우울증초기증상 이  식욕변화(감소/증가) , 불면증 , 신경과민 등등이라고 합니다.
<autowiz__> 저 우울해서 먹는걸로 체우는걸지도 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_web> 전 우울한건 아니고 욕구불만을 음식으로 대체하는게 아닌가 싶어요
<samahui_web> 결혼하고 애낳고 놀러를 못댕겨서 답답하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 그래도 애 보면 즐겁고 행복해서 그런 마음도 확 날아가긴 합니다
<samahui_web> 전 외근댕겨올께요 즐거운 주말들 보내세요
<jason_> auto wiz__: 쐬주 번개 함 합시다~
<PotatoGim> 앗~ 번개!
<sungyo> s* 인터넷 부서와 신규가입건으로 대치중인데
<sungyo> 상대측은 우리 건물에 ftpx 가들어오지 않아서 설비가 안된다.
<sungyo> 저는 "우리 건물은 통신실에서 불과 30m밖에 떨어져있지 않으며, 랜선은 지하에 매설되있고 광선의 경우 옥상으로 뺄 수 있다"고 주장하고 있고
<sungyo> ftpx란 놈은 검색해도 안나오네요.
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3288638
<PotatoGim> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ftpx
<PotatoGim> 아마 이 녀석을 이야기하는게 아닐까요?
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<commania> 전에 삼성 노트북이랑 와이파이 인증문제로 씨름하면서 이 채팅방에 질문했었던것 같은데요
<commania> 결국 씽패 X220을 구입했습니다 =333
<commania> tpholic 뒤지다 익숙한 분이 보여서 오랜만에 들러봐요~
<commania> (접속 자체는 항시 되어있어서 별로 오랜만같아 보이지 않겠지만)
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-19
<Work^Seony> 마소가 리눅스 배포판을 개발 중이라네요
<Work^Seony> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/18/microsoft_has_developed_its_own_linux_repeat_microsoft_has_developed_its_own_linux/
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3292899
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3295258&cpage=2
<sungyo> PotatoGim, 헉......
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<commania> 애플은 발표회에 마소를 데려오고
<commania> 마소는 리눅스 배포판을 만들고
<commania> 이제 리누스 토발즈가 애플빠 인증만 하면 완성(...)
<commania> http://media.bestofmicro.com/1/Q/228158/original/dsc_1576.jpg
<commania> ...는 대신에 이런 걸 했었네요
<HolyKnight> http://imgur.com/8prFnIY.png
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-20
<PotatoGim> Irccloud가 계속 끊어지네요...
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3296705
<commania> 어휴...
<PotatoGim> 으허...
<PotatoGim> #autowiz 혹 오는 주에 시간이 되시나요? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 혹시 git-svn 사용 경험 있으신 분이 계시나요?
<PotatoGim> .git/config에 원격 저장소 설정을 저당하고 push 넣었는데 다시 clone 해와보니 전혀 반영이 안되네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> ~~
<PotatoGim> 아... 하루종일 소스 관리 도구들이랑 싸웠네요...
<PotatoGim> 뭐한거지...ㅡㅡ
<HolyKnight> 소스관리도구
<PotatoGim> 정답...
<commania> 소스 관리는 싱크대 위나 아래 찬장에 하시면 좋습니다
<commania> (?)
<commania> ...죄송합니다.
<autowiz__> 아아아 안녕하세요
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-19
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 추석 잘 보내셨나요~??
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵 잘 보냈습니다ㅎㅎ 준님은요?
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 이번에 연휴가 길었던 만큼....푹 쉬었어요~ ㅎㅎ 간만에 집밥을 왕창 먹었더니...살이 쪄서 고민이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 저도 살이 쪄서 고민입니다ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 휴.. 인제 정신차리네요
<lexlove> razGon_i7: 좀 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<razGon_i7> 옙
<razGon_i7> 말씀하세요
<lexlove> razGon_i7: 제가 이번 명절에 방광염이 왔어요. 목요일부터 시작되었고 금요일에 병원방문하여 3일분 약 받았어요
<lexlove> 3일후에 병원에 다시 오라고 하셨는데 지금 괜찮거든요. 그래도 병원에 가야할까요?
<lexlove> 이런 질문해도 되는지...... ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 약을 다드셧죠?
<razGon_i7> 앞으로 더 무리하셔야 되나요?
<razGon_i7> 좀더 무리해야 되는 단계인가요? 아니면
<lexlove> 수영만 안간다면 큰 무리는 없어요.^^;;;;;
<razGon_i7> 아.. 수영이문제군요.
<razGon_i7> 실은 괜찮은것보다 약은 2일정도 더 드셔야 할겁니다.
<lexlove> 넵. 오늘 병원에 들려야겠어요~
<razGon_i7> 옙
<razGon_i7> 그리고 수영은 며칠 쉬세요
<razGon_i7> 서울 종로 서촌.북촌에서 맛집수배합니다.
<razGon_i7> 이태원이나 경리단길도요.
<JasonJang> 기술 발전이 눈부시네요. https://www.pycom.io/solutions/py-boards/wipy2/
<razGon_i7> 와우 기가 와이파이?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 며칠 전에 타자 얘기한 이후로 매일 매일 한시간 정도 타자 연습 했는데 그새 50타 가량 올랐네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 또 지진이네요ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://mpss.go.kr/
<Feren^IRCCloud> 재난 문자는 지진 나고 한 5분 있다가 오더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 성남 사는 본녀는 문자 아무것도 안 오네유.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 울산이라 그런건지 바로 오더라고요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> ipeter: 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> feren님 알아중이신가봐요.
<ipeter> 늦은밤일텐데요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다. 퇴근하고 집에서 빈둥빈둥 하고 있습니다ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> pchero: 안녕하세요?
<pchero> 안녕하세요. :)
<ipeter> 저, 여기 인턴쉽 끝나고 덴마크 놀러가도 되나요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 남는 방 하나 없으신가요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 써니님
<ipeter> 저 여기 인턴쉽 마치고 10월 중순에
<ipeter> 동부로 이동할것 같아요.
<ipeter> 엔젤 아주머니가 집에 방 있다고 와서 있고 싶은만큼 있다가 가래요.
<Work^Seony> 동부로 잡을 옮긴다는 얘기에요?
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> 집에 갑니다.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 여행이군요
<ipeter> 네. 인턴쉽 마치고 동부로 이동해서 동부 여행하다가 집에 가려구요.
<ipeter> 신납니다- 동부는 한번도 못가봐서요.
<Work^Seony> 일단 머무를 곳이 있으니만큼 편안하겠네요
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> 돌아볼 수 있는 만큼 다 돌아보려구요.
<pchero> 아
<pchero> 10월 언제쯤 오시나요?
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-20
<HolyKnight> 허 울산이셨군유
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> HolyKnight: 넵 울산입니다ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 혹시 울면의 고향이 울산인가요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 오랜만에 뵈옵니다~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> feren 하이~
<autowiz> 홀녀님도 오랜만에 뵈옵니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> @thisisgamecom: 세계 최고의 게임쇼인 E3를 앞두고 한 인디게임이 무대에 올랐다. 발표에 주어진 시간은 단 30초. 하지만 30초의 짧은 영상이 끝났을 때 이 게임은 E3에서 가장 흥미로운 게임 중 하나가 되었다.… https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778073210948493313
<autowiz> 흐므 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 우분투 설치하다가 파티셔닝 하는데서 바보되는 현상을 격었네요.
<autowiz> fdisk 는 잘되서 이것저것 왜 파티셔닝부분만 가면 바보되나해서 보는데 파티션테이블 이상이었나 봅니다. gparted 로 접근해보니
<autowiz> 레이블명이며 다깨져나와서 , 파티션 테이블 새로 만들어주고 나니까 설치가 잘되네요.  몇일전에 동일한 증상으로 문의 주신 분이 계셨는데
<autowiz> 아마 같은 원인과 증상이었을거같습니다. ( 하드가 전에 다른 팀에서 쓰던건데 일부러 그런건지 어쩌다 그런건지 이상한 데이터가 들어가 있었던거 같습니다. )
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕안녕
<Feren^IRCCloud> 식사 하셨나요?
<autowiz> 먹고있음 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 지금 햄버거 먹고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ 형은 뭐 드시고 계신가요?
<autowiz> 진미채 랑 햇반이랑 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오 맛있겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 햄버거 세갤 먹었더니 배는 부른데 갑자기 불필요하게 지출 했단 생각이 드네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어떤 햄버거길래 3개씩이나 먹었어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 롯데리아 햄버거 입니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 야채 라이스 햄버거랑.. 와일드 쉬림프 버거랑.. 한우 불고기 버거요ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> https://github.com/vim/vim/blob/master/runtime/doc/version8.txt
<Feren^IRCCloud> PotatoGim: 저번에 올려주신
<Feren^IRCCloud> VIMRC 잘 봤습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 써니님꺼랑 감자님꺼 적절히 섞어? 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 돌아다니는 것들 섞어놓은 정도일 뿐인데요 뭘...ㅎㅎ;
<PotatoGim> 도움되셨다니 다행입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> VIM에 익숙해지고 있는데 스크롤 할 때 조금 힘들더라고요ㅎㅎ..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 부릉부릉~
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 라즈곤님
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-21
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 또 땅이 흔들흔들하네요 슬슬 겁 납니다
<razGon_i7> 헉 지진?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<razGon_i7> 3.5지진 11시 53분경.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 맞네.
<autowiz_> 지진 자주 일어나네요
<razGon_i7> 지진이 한번에 나는게 아니라 여러번 나뉘어서 나곤 합니다. 원래
<autowiz_> 제 머리에도 지진이 여러번에 걸쳐서 나타나는거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 동생이 날씨 엄청 춥다길래 후드 입고 왔는데 춥긴 무슨 엄청 덥네요ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf6lIlJZgKg&feature=youtu.be
<HolyKnight> http://www.yamestyle.com/386
<HolyKnight> http://blog.newswire.co.kr/?p=4817
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_denver> 노트북 수리 맡겼던것 이제 받았습니다.
<ipeter_denver> 마더보드부터 시작해서 배터리 다 본체 케이스 다 바꿔주었네요.
<ipeter_denver> 새 노트북입니다..;;;
<ipeter_denver> 여기 놋북 두대 있으신분 있으신가요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-22
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<head_irccloud> 응 더워
<head_irccloud> 헉
<head_irccloud> 죄송하네유 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 페렝 안녕해요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 뒹굴뒹굴
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-23
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 오즈님 안녕하세요.^^;;;
<autowiz> 아픈데 없이 잘 지내고 계시지요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 앗................. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 집에 가고 싶어요. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 출근하신지 얼마나 됬다구요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 야근하신건가요? 아니면 몸이 어디 불편하신가요? ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 감기 -> 방광염 -> 다시 감기(현재)
<lexlove> 내일 고3때 짝궁이랑 휴양림으로 놀러가는데 걱정이 되요.
<autowiz> 짝궁이면 남자 인가요? ㅋㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 명환이형 오늘 가셨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 아 그러고보니 벌써 돌아오실 타이밍이군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 준 : 너 알바는 다음주 돼봐야 알거같다 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> autowiz: 음~ 그렇군요;;;;
<jun_> autowiz: 최악의 상황으로 바로 일자리 구할 대비도 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 몸쓰는 알바라도 할래? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 엥~???
<jun_> 저를 막노동쪽으로 팔려고 하시는거 아니죠??ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 급하게 짧게 하기에는 그런방법도 있다. 뭐 그런거지.
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 몇일 시간이 남는데 그렇게라도 해봐야겠네요
<autowiz> 서니님 명환형님은 건강히 잘 지내다가 가셨나요?
<Seony> 엄청 잘 지내다 가셨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 혹시 사업추진되면 또 가시겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하와이에 데이터센터 지을거라고 그러시던데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅋㅎㅎㅎ 완전 푹 빠지셨나봅니다
<autowiz> 저희 회사도 하와이에 지사 하나 내고 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 지사 내시면 여기서 일할 직원은 오즈님처럼 일 시키면 소송 당합니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 제가가서 하면 되지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사실은 지상낙원에서 평화를 즐기려고 지사를 만드는거지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠 뭐
<lexlove> 지사 지으시면 제가 가서 청소라도 하면 안될까요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 좀 바빳습니다.
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 옙^^
<autowiz> 렉스님 청소라니요 당치도 않습니다.
<autowiz> 지사장 자리에 앉으셔서 편하게 커피만 드시면 됩니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 지사장님 자리는 싫고 회계는 어느정도 할 수 있을거 같습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ(돈을 주무르는.....)
<razGon_i7> 아. 맞다. 늦었지만, 질환은 괜찮으세요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> razGon_i7: 제가 다니는 병원 의사샘이 수영해도 된다고 해서 화요일에 갔다가 다시 심해져서 요양중입니다.ㅠㅠ 방광염은 괜찮아졌는데 감기가... 또르륵~
<lexlove> 내일 공식적인 외박인데 아프면 억울할거 같아요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하필 이런타이밍에 아프셔서 참 마음이 아픕니다.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 제가 쉬시라는 이유가.
<razGon_i7> 수영자체의 문제가 아니라 보통 방광염의 경우는 면역력이 약해진경우기 때문에 또다른 감염이 나올수가 있어서 입니다. 아직 젊으시기에 괜찮으시지만, 노인 환자분들에게는 1주정도 조심하시라고 합니다.
<razGon_i7> 어디를 가시길래..ㅎㅎ 하시는 걸까요?ㅋ
<lexlove> 고3 짝궁이랑 백운산휴양림에서 1박합니다.^^
<lexlove> autowiz: 불행하게도 여고입니다.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 아... 심하게 달리고 아프고..
<razGon_i7> 장성에 거기 고기집 괜찮은데 아직도 하려나?
<razGon_i7> 백양사에서 백양사IC오시는 길에 '그집'이라는 집있는데 쇠고기나오는데 괜찮습니다. 가격도 싸고요
<razGon_i7> 아.. 광양이시면 제가 말씀드리는게 잘못된거 군요.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 서울에서 오는 친구들에게는 괜찮은 선택인데... 광양은 더 식재료가 좋아서요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 피체로님 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 써니님 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=6043974&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<pchero_work> 드디어..
<pchero_work> 이번 주말에 코믹콘이 열립니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어디서 열리나요? ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/468341376
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?!
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> feren 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~ 근무 중이신가요?
<autowiz> 응 그렇지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 항상 근무 중이시군요ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_denver> 어휴.
<ipeter_denver> 이시간에 아직도 근무를...
<ipeter_denver> 오즈님?
<ipeter_denver> 오즈님 회사에 빈자리 있나요?
<ipeter_denver> 저 입사원서 넣어도 될까요?
<ipeter_denver> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 실력만 되면 넣고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아이고 유학파 피터님 이시면 땡큐지요
<autowiz> feren 군도 잘하고
<ipeter_denver> 오즈님을 모시고 일하고 배운다면 정말 탑이 될것 같습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 그렇게 생각합니다.
<ipeter_denver> 진짜 원서 넣어도 되요?
<ipeter_denver> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 넣으시는건 자유입지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 연봉계약서 보면 놀라시겠지만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_denver> 늘 항상 저런 반응
<ipeter_denver> 넣는건 자유다
<ipeter_denver> 하지만 안뽑아줄거다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 평화롭기만한 이 새벽에 혼유 하신 손님이 계시네요.. 카운터 창문으로 언뜻 들어 보고 있으니 두 분이 싸우시는 것 같네요..
<autowiz> 두분. 이라면 우전자랑 동승자?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 부부입니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 일단 시동끄시고
<autowiz> 얼른 카센터 부르라고 해야할텐데 으음
<autowiz> 이시간에 연곳이 있긴 있겠지?
<ipeter_denver> 혼유하면 어떻게 해야하나요?
<ipeter_denver> 일단 시동 끄고
<ipeter_denver> 카센터 가야하나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 마침 견인 차량이 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 혼유하면 시동 끄고, 보험사에 연락해서 견인 해서 카센터 가야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 시동을 킨 상태에서 혼유면 엔진 및 배관 교체로 알고 있고, 시동이 꺼진 상태에서 혼유면 배관만 청소 후 엔진 점검만 하면 되는 걸로 알고 있습니다~
<ipeter_denver> 아. 그렇군요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/tq11EopM/20160924_012737.jpg
<autowiz> 그 와중에 번호판 가려주는 센스 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 부끄럽지만 제 엄지 손가락으로 살짜쿵 가렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 엄지척
<ipeter_denver> 조심해야겠군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이 때까지 혼유 사고는 한 세번 본 것 같습니다
<autowiz> 요즘은 부부인거 같은데 부부 아닌사람도 많아 서 .. ....   으음 너무 갔나 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 보았을 땐 부부로 보입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> gdb 너무 어렵다고만 생각했는데 나름 재미있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> gdb 전 아직 공부 중입니다ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 헐 다들 이 시간까지...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근무 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저두요~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 헐
<ipeter_denver> 진짜 대단들 하십니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 말이 근무지.. 놀고 먹고 있어서ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_denver> 퇴근해보겠습니다.
<ipeter_denver> funfunyoo: 한국에 도착하신건가요?
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 퇴긍합니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-24
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_denver> 토요일인가요?
<razGon_i7> 옙 토요일입니다.
<ipeter_denver> 라즈곤님 잘 계신가요?
<razGon_i7> 저야 그냥저냥있죠.
<HolyKnight> 네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-25
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=61&b=bullpen2&id=6063918&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한 때 제 희망 대학이네요ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=241&b=bullpen2&id=6063786&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<HolyKnight> http://m.zdnet.co.kr/column_view.asp?artice_id=20160920100648#imadnews
<HolyKnight> http://ddanggle.github.io/ml/ai/cs/2016/09/24/demystifyingDL.html
<autowiz> 홀니님이 주시는 링크는 하나같이 참 좋습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 안냥안냥
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 오늘도 늦은 시간까지 계시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 뭐 그렇지뭐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보통 잠은 언제 주무시나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그때그때 달라서 ^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 6시 어김없이 알람소리가 울려
<autowiz_> 밤새워도 다 하지 못한 일들에 대한 후회가 남아
<autowiz_> 졸린눈 비비고 다시한번 힘내 , 남들 출근하는 9시까진 아직 3시간 남았어 !!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 운동 갈 준비 중입니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/cFCYCdv3/20160926_070422.jpg
<Feren^IRCCloud> 운동 갑니다~
<autowiz_> 저 사진에서 나무가? 아니면 저 아파트 동 전체가 우리 석유재벌 feren 군 꺼라는건가?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 괜찮아~ 말해도 안뺏어갈께
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz_> 우와~ 렉스님 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-18
<autowiz_> 아마도 일반적인 배포판처럼 최신릴리즈가 나왔다고 업그레이드 하겠냐고 메시지는 뜰거같습니다.
<autowiz_> 사마휘님 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> hkeylocal님 질문은 롤링 업데이트 얘기인듯 싶네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투는 롤링 릴리즈가 아니라서, dist-upgrade로는 정식버전 나오는 날짜에 나오는 그 배포판 상태로 업그레이드 되지 않습니다...
<autowiz_> 조금 다른 얘기일 수 도 있습니다만. 예전에는 dist-upgrade 로 배포판 업그레이드가 되다가 요즘은 do-release-upgrade 명령을 쓰거나 다른 방법을 써야하는거 같던데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 엥 예전엔 됐었어요?
<autowiz_> 14버전 전에는 apt-get dist-upgrade 로 배포판 업글 했던거같거든요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 6.04 이런 시절이었나봐요?... 제 기억으로는 8.04까지는 별도의 업그레이드 명령어를 쳐줬어야했는데요
<autowiz_> 100% 정확하지는 않습니다만
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 14버전은 커녕 10.04때만 해도 dist-upgrade로 업글 안됩니다
<autowiz_> 너~ 무 옛날버젼이었던거도 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 해봐서 알아요
<razGon_TyphoonTT> 안녕하세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 맑고 시원한 바람 붑니다.
<autowiz_> sunny jeju 군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 그래서 환자가 없어요..ㅠㅠ 다들 일하시러 가시느라..
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 옙
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 휴가 오신다면 지금 혹은 9월 초 추천합니다.
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 시즌이 지나고 맑고 시원하고 사람도 없습니다.
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 문제는 점점 사람들이 귀신같이 알아서 이때 온다는게 문제.
<autowiz_> 흐흐흐 기술의 발전이지요~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 글죠.
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 참 퇴근할때 외향은 괜찮은데. 지날때마다 한가로운 가게가 있어서 거기 망하겟구나 햇는데.
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 알고보니 재료소진으로 조기영업종료하는거임...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 5시반까지하는데. 4시면 그냥 끝낸다고..ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 어쩌다가 오래가는 때도 있는데....그때는 직원회식.ㅋ
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 복날이라고 삼계탕해 먹고 있더라구요.
<autowiz_> 완전 오해 했었군요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20170918101634
<bridgebot> <draco> 램값 계속 오른다네요 ㅋ. 집에 10년된 똥컴의 수명은 계속 연장됩니다.
<samahui> 램 생산업체가 많아서 서로 경쟁적으로 생산해내고 가격 경쟁하던 시기는 지나고 이제 살아남은 업체 3곳이 나눠먹기 시작한지라... 가격이 내리지는 않을꺼라네요
<razGon_SunnyJJ> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 램값 상승?
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 그렇군요.
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 스크래치가 코딩의 영향으로 그런지 코딩입문용으로 굳어진듯합니다. 앱인벤터도 그런 흐름을 따르는거 같구요.
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 또하나의 영어의 탄생>?
<bridgebot> <draco> "업계에 따르면 현재 D램 제조사들은 PC용 D램보다는 3D 낸드플래시와 모바일용 D램에 주력하고 있는 것으로 알려졌다." <- 이 영향도 크죠.
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-19
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 좋은 아침입니다~
<autowiz_> PC 가 느려지는건지 OS 가 무거워지는건지 , 재설치를 안해서그런건지 모르겠지만  컴이 점점 느려지는거같네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 몇년썼으니 바꿔줄때도 슬슬 되가는데  주머니 사정이 좀 안좋네요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> OS 어떤 건데요?
<autowiz_> 아 죄송합니다. 윈도우즈 입니다 ㅠㅠ 괜한말을 했네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 윈도우 느려지는거야 종특이죠. 특히 이번 KB4038788 업데이트 용량이 수백메가던데... 그거 업데이트 걸리면 엄청 느려져요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 무슨 업데이트가 그렇게 다운로드도 느리고, 설치도 오래걸리는 지..
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘은 소 키우는 사람들 모임이 있어서 다녀왔어요
<soyeomul> 회의를 하고서 점심으로 소고기 구워 먹었어요
<soyeomul> 냉면도 먹고...
<soyeomul> 다들 점심 드셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 다시 우사에 가봅니다.. 볏짚 주러 다녀올께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅~
<bridgebot> <draco> 그런 모임도 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<lexlove> 홀리님 오랜만이에요~
<HolyKnight> 넹
<lexlove> 오후라 그런지 조용하네요.
<samahui> 보통 어쩌다 쭈욱~ 올라올때 빼고는 조용한 편이죠 ^^
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요.
<lexlove> 자주 오고 싶은데 그게 잘 안되네요.ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 전 요즘 아예 잠수 모드를 떠나서 접속도 잘 못해요
<samahui> 오늘도 밖에 나와서 시간에 여유가 생겨 스벅에서 일하며 접속해있네요
<samahui> 스벅서 커피마시며 일하는데 열심히 했더니 나도모르게 엽자리 아가씨의 커피를 제것인줄 알고 마셨네요 ㅜㅜ 어쩐지 힐끔거리시더라는
<samahui> 커피값 물어드리고 두개 마시려니 배부르네요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 이만 복귀하러
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/U37DYF83E/F764046UW/screenshot_20170919-181714.png / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-F764046UW-c6bad2c185
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 인천도......
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 오늘 왜이럴까요?
<bridgebot> <draco> 비가 몇일 안오면 매번 이러네요.
<autowiz_> 절대 나가지 마세요 ㅠㅠ 무섭네요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 어우... 비 엄청 오네요;
<bridgebot> <draco> 밤에 번개치고 난리더니 공기가 맑아졌네요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-20
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <draco> 응? 슬랙봇이 인사 안하네
<autowiz_> 밤에 번개가 많이 쳤었나요? ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 네. 서울인데...애들 재울때니까 9시에서 10시쯤 번개가 1분에 2,3번씩 쳤어요. 구름속에서 치고 땅으로는 안내려오는 번개.
<bridgebot> <draco> 애들 무서워서 울고, 저한테 안겨있고 그러대 재움 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아 네 9시쯤에는 저도 들었습니다. 꽤 크게 치더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 서버 하나가 특정 서브넷에서 오는 접속을 전부 차단하는데, 방화벽도 꺼져있고 sshd_config도 별 다를게 없고, 뭘 확인할 수 있을까요?
<autowiz_> 패킷이 오는거 가는거 혹은 둘다 는 잘 왔다갔다하는가요?
<autowiz_> 특정 서브넷의 ssh 만 막고있는 상황인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 왠지 라우팅 테이블에 그쪽 서브넷을 추가 안해서 그런거 같네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 맞네요... default gw 추가 안해줘서...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아니 패킷이, 어디로 가야되는지 모르면 일단 걍 위로 올려줘야하는거 아닌가...
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ 디폴트가 없는경우에 그냥 벙 뜨게 되지요
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐... 뭐 제 잘못이니... ㅋ
<autowiz_> 서브넷 마스크 한자리를 잘못넣어서 몇일동안 삽질을 하는 경우가 가끔 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 다시 접속할께요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘은 저녁을 밖에서 먹어요 친구들과요 고향 일꾼들...
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 오랫만이네
<LucyDoDo> 넵ㅎㅎ 요즘은 접속이 좀 뜸했습니다.
<LucyDoDo> 그간 잘 지내셨는지요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 난 매일 똑같아서...
<Work^Seony> 넌 그동안 뭐하고 지냈어?
<LucyDoDo> 저도 별 일 없이 지내고 있습니다ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 저번에 말씀드렸듯이 운동만 열심히 하네요.
<Work^Seony> 가을학기 시작한지 한달쯤 됐겠네
<LucyDoDo> 넵 거의 그쯤입니다.
<Work^Seony> 혹시 물병 들고다녀?
<LucyDoDo> 아뇨, 물병은 안 들고 다녀요.
<Work^Seony> 물병 들고다니면 내가 뭐 하나 소개시켜주려고 했지
<LucyDoDo> 어떤건데요? 궁금합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나도 나름 "과학"을 하는 사람으로서 별의별 물건을 다 봤는데,
<Work^Seony> 얘는 지금까지 내가 본 물건 중에서 가장 신기해
<Work^Seony> 그냥 금속으로 된 물병인데, 얼음이 안녹아
<Work^Seony> 대략 600ml 정도 되는 병에 얼음 5 조각 정도를 넣고 아침 8시에 출근하면,
<Work^Seony> 5시 퇴근할 때까지 얼음이 남는데,
<Work^Seony> 정작 물은 다 먹어서 없고 얼음만 남아있어 ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 헐
<Work^Seony> Hydro Flask 하이드로 플라스크 라고 해
<LucyDoDo> 겁나 신기한데요..
<Work^Seony> 성능이 장난 아냐
<Work^Seony> 심지어는,
<LucyDoDo> 넵
<Work^Seony> 물병에다 미지근한 물 넣어놓고 밤에 냉장고에 넣어놨다가
<Work^Seony> 아침에 출근할 때 들고 사무실 갔는데,
<Work^Seony> 물병만 차갑지, 안에 물은 그냥 미지근해
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 가볍게 등산하러 가면서 이 물병을 들고 가서, 나중에 산에서 내려오면 시원하게 먹을려고 차에 두고 내렸거든
<Work^Seony> 햇빛 때문에 물병이 손으로 잡지못할만큼 겁나 뜨거운데, 안에 얼음은 그대로야 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 진짜 내가 살면서 이런 물건은 처음 봐
<LucyDoDo> 헐
<LucyDoDo> 겁나 신기합니다ㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 줄넘기 마저 뛰고 찾아봐야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 헐 생각보다 저렴하네요
<LucyDoDo> 전 한 5만원 정도 하겠지? 했는데 3만원이면 살 수 있네요
<LucyDoDo> 제 스타벅스 텀블러보다 저렴하네요..
<Work^Seony> 안비싸
<Work^Seony> 용량이 큰건 비싼데,
<Work^Seony> 내꺼 정도는 3만원 정도
<LucyDoDo> 오..
<LucyDoDo> 괜히 관심이 갑니다ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 집에서도 보통 책상에다 물 두고 계속 마시면서 놀잖아
<Work^Seony> 작업을 하던 인터넷을 하던...
<Work^Seony> 지금은 이 물병만 써
<LucyDoDo> 저는 그냥 물통 통째로 들고 마시고 있어요.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 시원한 물에 얼음 몇조각 넣어놓으면 뚜껑을 열어놔도 얼음이 안녹아
<LucyDoDo> 하루에 보통 3L 정도 마시네요
<Work^Seony> 심지어 다음날 아침에 일어나도 얼음이 그대로야
<Work^Seony> 난 시원한 물 마시고 싶어서 그래
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 괜히 관심이 가네요ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제조사 말로는, 보냉은 24시간, 보온은 12시간까지 간다네
<LucyDoDo> 네 다들 언급하더라고요ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 그나저나 몸무게가 78kg를 찍고 난 이후로는 체중에 변동이 안 와서 겁나 신경 쓰이네요.
<Work^Seony> 체중은 신경 안써도 되는게,
<LucyDoDo> 운동량은 오히려 늘고 먹는건 그대로라 계속 빠져야 정상인데 오히려 오르거나 그러니 신경 쓰입다
<Work^Seony> 지방보다 근육이 무겁기 때문에, 지방이 많이 빠지더라도 그만큼 근육이 붙었으면 오히려 체중이 늘 수 있어
<LucyDoDo> 근데 사실 그만큼 근육이 붙을 만한 운동을 딱히 하진 않았거든요
<LucyDoDo> 오히려 근육 운동양은 줄은 편이에요.
<Work^Seony> 아 그래? ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 그 와 유산소 운동의 강도는 늘었는데 근육 운동은 많이 줄었어요
<LucyDoDo> 넵
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 지금 너 활동량이랑 음식 섭취량이 딱 균형이 맞나보네
<Work^Seony> 더 줄일려면 먹는거 줄여야겠구만
<Work^Seony> 아니면 운동량을 늘리던가
<LucyDoDo> 딱 맞는다고 생각이 들지 않는게.. (물론 제 착각일 수도는 있지만요)
<LucyDoDo> 하루 섭취 칼로리가 300kcal쯤이에요.
<LucyDoDo> 요즘은 매일 소스 없이 샐러드만 먹거든요.
<Work^Seony> 엥 300?  그게 가능한 거야?
<LucyDoDo> 겉에 표기된 수치 기준으론 그래요ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 밥 한 공기가 300인데
<Work^Seony> 반찬없이 밥만 먹어도, 한 공기면 300이야
<LucyDoDo> 하루 먹는 양이라곤 샐러드 한 끼가 끝이에요
<Work^Seony> 헐
<Work^Seony> 단백질 섭취는?
<LucyDoDo> 그래서 그나마 먹는 샐러드가 닭가슴살 샐러드에요.. ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 실제로 들어가는 단백질 양은 얼마 안 될 것 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 먹는건 줄이면 안되겠네
<Work^Seony> 운동 아무리 해도 단백질 섭취량이 안받쳐주면 근육은 안늘어
<LucyDoDo> 네 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 그냥 운동할 때마다 힘들기만 하지, 정작 근육은 안붙게 되니까 그래서 헬스하는 사람들이 단백질 파우더를 먹는거지
<LucyDoDo> 그래서 식단을 바꿀까 고민 중이에요
<Work^Seony> 내가 볼 떄, 너 저렇게 한끼만 먹을거면, 샐러드가 아니라 다른걸 먹어야돼
<LucyDoDo> 어떤게 좋을까요?
<Work^Seony> 내가 1일1식 할 때는, 그래도 먹고싶은 음식을 먹었어.
<Work^Seony> 많이는 안먹었지만, 적어도 고기만 들어간 음식으로 먹고, 반드시 견과류도 섭취했고
<LucyDoDo> 원래 체중 감량은 장기간으로 봐야 하는데
<Work^Seony> 그리고 지방섭취도 꼭 해줘야돼
<LucyDoDo> 저는 그게 안되서 단기간으로 볼려고 하니깐 이런 것 같아요
<LucyDoDo> 중요한건 지금은 짜장면 한 그릇도 제대로 못 먹어요
<Work^Seony> 지방이 나쁜 걸로 다들 알고있지만, 사실 지방섭취는 괜찮고 오히려 설탕섭취를 줄여야돼
<LucyDoDo> 얼마 전 토요일날 먹었는데 먹다가 배 불러서 못 먹겠더라고요. 그래서 몸에 문제가 생긴게 아닌가 하루 종일 고민했어요.
<Work^Seony> 그건 아닐 거야 ㅋㅋ.  원래 위는 잘 늘어나
<LucyDoDo> 예전엔 짜장먼 두 그릇에 밥 두 공기 먹었었는데 말이죠..
<Work^Seony> 소식하면 그만큼 위도 줄어든다고 해
<LucyDoDo> 맞아요ㅎㅎ 그건 겁나 신기해요
<Work^Seony> 일단 내가 조언해주고 싶은건,
<LucyDoDo> 넵
<Work^Seony> 1일 1식 하는 날을 1주일에 3일이나 4일 정도로만 하고,
<Work^Seony> 1일 2식 하는 날, 2끼 중 한끼는 샐러드를 먹고
<Work^Seony> 1끼는 먹고싶은걸 먹어
<Work^Seony> 1일 1식하는 날 역시, 먹고싶은걸 먹고
<Work^Seony> 1일1식하는 날은 샐러드 먹지마
<LucyDoDo> 근데 당장은 1일 2식은 어려울듯해요ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그리고 원래 1일1식할 때는 유산소 운동은 안해도 돼
<LucyDoDo> 일단 하루 한 끼 먹는건 먹고 싶은거 먹어야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 웨이트를 해야돼
<Work^Seony> 헬스장 가는게 어려우면,
<Work^Seony> 인터넷에서 아령을 주문해
<LucyDoDo> 넵 집에 아령 하나 있어요ㅎㅎ 룸메꺼
<LucyDoDo> 6kg 아령 한 개 있어요
<Work^Seony> 6키로면 운동 안돼.
<LucyDoDo> 아 그렇군요.. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 돈에 여유가 있으면, 아령 무게를 다양하게 조절할 수 있는게 있는데 그걸 구입해보도록 하고,
<Work^Seony> 그렇지 않으면 무게마다 계속 아령을 구입하게 될 거야
<LucyDoDo> 아 옆에 파츠 끼었다 뺐다 하는거요?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 그렇지
<LucyDoDo> 기왕 한거 앞으로도 계속 하기로 했으니 그게 좋겠네요
<Work^Seony> 처음엔 6키로도 힘들테지만, 한달만 하면 금방 10키로 하게 돼
<Work^Seony> 여기는 미국이라 파운드 단위로 하는데, 난 지금 25파운드짜리 하거든
<Work^Seony> 나야 뭐 몸을 우락부락하게 만들고싶은건 아니라서 무게는 더 안올리고 있는데,
<Work^Seony> 내가 볼 때 너도 25파운드(11.3키로)까지만 해도 충분히 근육 나올 거야...
<Work^Seony> 나는 2개를 양손에 들고 하거든
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 11키로 2개가 별거 아닌거 같은데, 정막 들어보면 겁나 무거워 ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 6kg도 첨엔 낑낑거렸으니깐요.. ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 그래도 운동하니깐 확실히 체력은 좋아지더라고요
<Work^Seony> 좋아지지 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 곳곳에 몸의 변화가 느껴지는데 겁나 신기합니다ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 운동 끝나고 집에 왔습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 일주일 중 가장 힘든 목요일이네요0_0;;
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 어제 1시까지 서버 만지다 자서 몸이 찌뿌둥...
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-21
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 안녕하세요:)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 아침에는 쌀쌀하더니 낮엔 덥네요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 최저 14도, 최고 28도.... 우왕. 일교차 쩝니다
<autowiz_> 네~ 일교차가 심하더라구요
<autowiz_> 반팔 입고 다니긴 아침저녁으론 조금 쌀쌀합니다
<bridgebot> <draco> https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/20/16340108/google-htc-smartphone-team-acquisition-announced
<bridgebot> <draco> 구글이 HTC에서 스마트폰 만들던 팀만 1.2조원에 인수했습니다.
<autowiz_> HP rx2660 서버가 있는데 그냥 버릴까 뭔가를 깔아볼까 고민이네요
<autowiz_> IA 칩이라 음... 그냥 hp-ux 를 설치해서 쓰는게 차라리 나을지도 모르겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 성능이 어느정도에요?
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> HP proliant 인가 그 기계에 한때 freebsd 를 깔아쓰던적이 있었는데..
<soyeomul> 기계에서 탱크 굴러가는 소리가 나서 한 1년간 굴리다가 종료시키고 고물상에 넘겼던 적이 있네요
<soyeomul> 15년전.
<autowiz_> 아차 켜보질 않아서 메모리랑 CPU 도 아직 정확하게는 모르겠네요 뭐 끽해봐야 메모리 4~8기가 정도 될듯합니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 외국에도 보니까 누가 삽질하지말고 그냥 편하게 살라라고 했었던 글이 있네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 저도 같은 생각이에요 아주 그냥 크롬북하나로만.. 쭈욱 갈거같아요.. 소자료만 정리해서 깃허브에다 올리고 이정도로만..
<soyeomul> 지금생각해보면... 서버를 관리하시는 분들이 가장.. 고생이 많으신거 같아요
<soyeomul> 기계를 직접 제어하시니..
<soyeomul> 랜선도 뺏다 꼽았다..
<soyeomul> 하여간 고생고생..
<soyeomul> 십자드라이버 들고 본체 뚜껑도 열어야되고..
<autowiz_> 소여물님께서 더 고생이지시요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 다들 수고하세요~~~
<bridgebot> <draco> 기계야 논리적으로 처리만 해줘도 나머지는 성능과 수명문제인데
<bridgebot> <draco> 살아있는 것들은 맘대로 안되잖아요
<autowiz_> 일리 있는 말씀 이십니다~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 곧 퇴근이네요.^^
<lexlove> 먼저 가볼게요.
<pppkr> 아무나 계신가요
<autowiz_> 넵
<autowiz_> 어떤일이 궁금하신가요?
<pppkr> 반갑습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 네~ 안녕하세요~
<pppkr> 우분투서버를 처음 설치한 초보개발자인데요
<pppkr> vmware쓰고 잇구요... 어떤 예제소스하나를 컴파일하고싶은데
<pppkr> 애초에 .c 로된 c언어 소스파일을 어떻게 만들수 있을까요
<pppkr> 윈도우에선 메모장으로도 그냥 했는데 여기선 메모장같은 프로그램도 무엇인지 모르겠네요
<pppkr> gcc는 apt install gcc 쳐서 된거같긴해요
<autowiz_> 보통 우분투에서는 많이 쓰는게 apt install build-essential  이라는것도 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 메모장은 GUI 환경이시면 gedit 를 비롯한 많은 텍스트 편집 프로그램이 있습니다.
<autowiz_> IDE 는 code lite , code blocks 등이 있습니다.
<autowiz_> CLI 에서는 대표적으로 VIM , EMACS , NANO 등이 있습니다.
<pppkr> vim emacs nano는 추가로apt install통해서 설치하면되나요?
<autowiz_> 보통 vi 는 기본적으로 설치가 되어있을겁니다. nano 도 설치되어 있는경우가 많구요
<pppkr> 그리고 apt install명령어는 각 프로그램의 기본경로에 자동으로 설치되는건가요 아니면 현재명령어 실행위치에 설치가되나요?
<autowiz_> 다만 사용법이 조금 까다로운 관께로 블로그나 , 동영상 강의를 한번 보셔야 할 수 도 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 패키지 관리 자를 통하는거라 절대경로가 정해져있습니다.
<pppkr> 정말감사합니다 ^^
<pppkr> 큰도움되었습니다
<pppkr> 스스로 또 찾아보고 할 수 있게 되었군요
<pppkr> 감사해요!
<autowiz_> 텍스트 편집기가 참 처음에는 불편한데 쓰다보면 쓸만 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<pppkr> cli 환경이란게 진짜 옛날생각나네요... 처음 컴퓨터배우던시절..ㅎㅎ 신기합니다
<autowiz_> 네~ 예전부터 cli 가 좋냐 나쁘냐 말이 많습니다. ㅎㅎ  여러 가지 상황이나 요소가 있겠지만 , 제가 보기에 가장큰건 딱 원하는 작업을 빠르게 하는데 cli 가 편합니다.
<autowiz_> ls 만 해도 옵션이 수십가지 인데 그걸 마우스로 클릭하는거보다 cli 로 옵션 주는게 더 빠른거 같거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 컴퓨터 처음 배우던 시절에 cli 쓰셨으면 상당하신데요 ㅎㅎ
<pppkr> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ.. 아버지가 처음 사오신 컴퓨터 생각이나서요
<pppkr> 그땐 라이온킹 같은 게임 켤때도
<pppkr> 넷스케이프같은 인터넷 브라우저쓸때도
<autowiz_> 되게 어릴때 컴퓨터 배우셨나봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<pppkr> CLI로 여차저차 했었던 기억이 나서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 플로피 지잉~ 지잉~  소리내면서 돌아가고 게임 실행시키고 그랬었던적이 있었지요 ㅎㅎ
<pppkr> 네 어릴때였죠ㅎㅎ
<pppkr> 맞아요 ㅎㅎ 플로피...하... 그때 배우던 컴퓨터를 이렇게 개발자입장에서 더 배우게될줄은 그땐 몰랐죠
<pppkr> 전화선으로 인터넷 연결해보던 기억이 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> ADSL.... 핵발암속도였죠;;;
<pppkr> 연결시도음이 아직도 기억이 가물가물 나네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 그림 보는것조차 버거운...
<pppkr> 네 ㅋㅋ 너무 어릴때라
<pppkr> 사이트 하나 접속시도해놓고 그 속도를 보고는 더이상 안만졌던 기억이...
<pppkr> 사이트 내용도 어릴때라 아무관심없는 내용들이니...ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 게다가 BGM도 없었던시절...
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 플로피 3.5....?도 있었지만 전 5.25 디스켓도 있었다능....
<pppkr> 전 아버지가 쓰시던 컴퓨터라..
<pppkr> 그리고 너무어릴때라 ㅎㅎ 3.5디스켓 분리해봤다가 망가뜨린 기억도 있는것 같네요
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 3.5는 그 금속 클립 부분 분리해서 갖고 노는 게 그렇게 재밌었던 기억이...
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 스펀지에서는 유용한 주방용 도구가 될 수 있다고 하죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> FreeNAS나 다른 스토리지 프로그램 중에서 ceph 제외하고 클러스터링 지원되는게 있을까요?
<PotatoGim> GlusterFS?
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-22
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 계속 ceph 써야하나...
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 예전에 컴퓨터 잡지에선가 이런말글을 읽었던 적이있습니다.
<autowiz_> 한달 안에 쓸게 아니면 지워버려라~  이게 맞는거 같기도 하고 아닌거같기도 하고 아리송하네요
<autowiz_> 케이스 별로 다를 수 있기 때문에 아리송 한게 맞는거같기도 하구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 집에서 쓰는거면 뭐 당연히 그러는게 맞죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 제 사무실에서 오픈스택 2개 중 하나를 없앨건데, ceph로 구축된 스토리지 클러스터를 어떻게 할까 고민 중이라서요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 두고 쓸지, 다른 방법이 있는지 알아보고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 zfs 깔아서 쓰면 관리 자체는 편한데, 여러대를 클러스터링할 수 없어서 좀 그렇거든요
<PotatoGim> GlusterFS!
<Work^Seony> 글러스터 구축하기 쉽나요?
<Work^Seony> 참고로 세프는 쉽습니다...
<PotatoGim> gdeploy가 있습니다! ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 앤서블 기반이라 나름...
<bridgebot> <draco> 일이 손에 안잡히는 금요일 오후
<a1batr0ss> 한국에 리눅스 커뮤니티는 우분투 밖에 없나요?
<autowiz_> 정확히는모르겠습니다만 있지않을까싶습니다.
<autowiz_> 꼭 리눅스 말고 오픈소스 포럼 이런것도 있구요~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 페이스북에 리눅스 관련 그룹이 많이 있기는 해요
<bridgebot> <draco> 현재 활성화 되어 있는건 kldp 랑 우분투랑...두가지 아닌가요
<PotatoGim> falinux?
<PotatoGim> 활성화까지는 아닌가...
<bridgebot> <draco> 리눅스민트 커뮤니티도 있긴 있는데 일년내내 글이 없네요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 임베디드 계열은 몰라서..
<bridgebot> <draco> kldp에 오랫만에 들어갔다가 어떤분 아이디가 딱 보이는 ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 아하...
<PotatoGim> 뉴스 쪽에...
<bridgebot> <draco> 네
<PotatoGim> 안끼는 곳이 없으신 것 같네요...ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> KTUG에서도 뵜었는데...
<bridgebot> <draco> 하모니카 프로젝트 게시판에서도 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<a1batr0ss> 음 전 원래 관련없는 문과였다가 제작년부터 리눅스랑 배쉬 조금, 그리고 씨, 자바를 배웠는데
<a1batr0ss> 프로젝트를 해본 경험이 전혀 없어서
<a1batr0ss> 혹시 학교 과제만 해본 사람도 할 수 있는 프로젝트 추천 좀 해주시겠어요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 목표치가 UI 랑 시스템 이랑 같이 하시는건가요 UI 만 하시는건가요 ? ㅎㅎ
<a1batr0ss> 으음 좋은 질문이시네요 ㅎㅎ 욕심으로는 시스템도 포함하고 싶은데요..
<autowiz_> 프로젝트라... 개인 프로젝트를 해보고 싶으신거지요?
<autowiz_> 뭐 거창하게 프로젝트까지는 저도 모르겠구요 저는 자주 내주는 과제가
<autowiz_> C 만 할때는 개인만의 파일 압축 프로그램 만드는거구요
<a1batr0ss> 아뇨 오픈 프로젝트 참여도 괜찮을 것 같아요
<autowiz_> UI  는 저도 잘 몰라서 ㅜㅜ
<a1batr0ss> 파일 압축 프로그램은 만들어 본 적이 없지만 흥미롭네요
<autowiz_> 아하 다른 프로젝트에 참여하시는 ... 그런 사이즈가 큰건 다른 더 잘 아시는분께서 알려주실거 같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<a1batr0ss> 또 어떤 과제를 내주세요?
<autowiz_> DB 연동해서 텍스트 및 바이너리 입출력 하는거 thread 쓰는거 mutex_lock 사용법 structure 랑 pointer 친숙해질때까지 써보기 뭐 이정도입니다.
<autowiz_> 간단한 gdb 사용법 도 가르쳐 주긴 합니다.
<autowiz_> 저정도 하고 ctag 나 IDE 손에 붙을때까지 연습좀 하고 좀더 큰 작업을 하게 될거같습니다.
<a1batr0ss> 아 그렇군요.. 텍스트, 바이너리 입출력은 해봤는데 DB는 어떻게 연동하는지 모르겠네요. 포인터 ㅎㅎㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> DBMS 마다 다르겠지만 , php DB 연동 해보셨으면 비슷합니다.
<a1batr0ss> mutex_lock은 생소하고.. 이야
<a1batr0ss> 감사합니다 ㅎ
<a1batr0ss> C로 UI를 만든 다는 건 어떤건가요?
<a1batr0ss> 아마 제가 앱과 UI의 차이를 잘 모르는 걸지도...
<autowiz_> UI 는 말그대로 사람눈에 보이는거지요 web-ui 도 있고 그냥 OS 에 바로 올라가는 UI 도 있지요
<a1batr0ss> 네에. 그런데 전 UI하면 GUI만 떠오르는데 C로 GUI를 만들수 있는가요?
<a1batr0ss> 게임도 만드니 가능한가...^^;
<autowiz_> 저도 그게 궁금하긴 합니다. 위에서 제가 말씀드린건 GUI 단을 다른 언어로 만들때를 말씀드린거구요.
<autowiz_> qt 나 gtk+ 를 쓰지 않을까 싶긴합니다.
<a1batr0ss> 아... 좀 더 알아봐야겠지만 뭔가 연결점이 생기네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 예전에 독자포맷 압축프로그램 만들려다 어려워서 포기했었는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 테스트해보면 막 용량 더 늘어나 있고...
<a1batr0ss> ㅎㅎㅎ
<a1batr0ss> 저도 만약 만들면 그럴듯 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 사실 저도 바라는게 압축률을 높일려는건아니니까요
<autowiz_> 로직이랑 문법 이런걸 직접 구현해보는게 필요할거같아서요 ㅎㅎ  압축 안하고 다순 치환이라던가 그런것도 나름 의미가 있다고 생각합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 물론 결과물 파일이 정상적으로 동작을 해야겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이놈의 율 률은 아직도 햇갈리네요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <draco> 압축했는데 용량이 커지면 압축이 아니라 암호화 아닌가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 내용을 전부 바꾼건 아니니까 암호화는 아닌가
<PotatoGim> 쉘 만들기
<autowiz_> 역쉬 울 감자군 클라스가 다르구만~~
<PotatoGim> 시스템 프로그래밍의 가장 기본적인 요소들은 모두 핸들링해볼 수 있는 것 같아요...ㅎㅎ;
<PotatoGim> 콘솔 모드가 어느정도 제어가 된다면 UI까지 올리면...
<autowiz_> Potato Trusted Terminal   ㅎㅎㅎ PoTaTo
<autowiz_> grep , rsync 등 명령어 쓸때 보면 --exclude 할때 명확한 경로가 아니라 이름 매칭으로 빼도록 되어있더라구요.
<autowiz_> 이게 가끔 같은 이름이 있는경우가 있어서 좀 불편합니다.
<autowiz_> 감자사마가 하나 만들어 주십시요~ ㅎㅎ
<a1batr0ss> ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 허허... 두개 모두 제 주제에 넘볼 것들이 아닌...
<autowiz_> 그래서 저걸 피할려면 find 라던가 ls 랑 막 썩어서
<autowiz_> 첫번째 디렉토리에 있는 디렉토리랑 파일들 목록을 추출해서 작업을 해야되서 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> root@crocheck:/exdel11# rm -rf d2 ; rsync -a -v --progress --exclude='/.git' d1/ d2
<autowiz_> sending incremental file list
<autowiz_> created directory d2
<autowiz_> ./
<autowiz_> d11/
<autowiz_> d12/
<autowiz_> d12/.git/
<autowiz_> sent 132 bytes  received 56 bytes  376.00 bytes/sec
<autowiz_> total size is 0  speedup is 0.00
<autowiz_> root@crocheck:/exdel11# rm -rf d2 ; rsync -a -v --progress --exclude='.git' d1/ d2
<autowiz_> sending incremental file list
<autowiz_> created directory d2
<autowiz_> ./
<autowiz_> d11/
<autowiz_> d12/
<autowiz_> sent 103 bytes  received 52 bytes  310.00 bytes/sec
<autowiz_> total size is 0  speedup is 0.00
<autowiz_> root@crocheck:/exdel11# rm -rf d2 ; rsync -a -v --progress  d1/ d2
<autowiz_> sending incremental file list
<autowiz_> created directory d2
<autowiz_> ./
<autowiz_> .git/
<autowiz_> d11/
<autowiz_> d12/
<autowiz_> d12/.git/
<autowiz_> sent 153 bytes  received 60 bytes  426.00 bytes/sec
<autowiz_> total size is 0  speedup is 0.00
<autowiz_> root@crocheck:/exdel11#
<autowiz_> exclude 줄때 / 로 시작하면 디렉토리 구조라고 이식하고 아니면 마지막 경로/이름 으로 인식한다고 하네요. man 페이지를 덜 읽어본 죄인을 용서하소서 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 자~ 불금입니다 오늘 밤세실분 손드십시요~ ㅎㅎ
<a1batr0ss> 제가 어떤 게시판에서 읽은 바도 그렇네요 ㅎ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 11월 정기 세미나와 11월 대전 세미나 연사 신청을 받고 있습니다. 자세한 사항을 포럼 공지를 참고해 주세요. :slightly_smiling_face: -> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=29779
<arx> 안녕하세요, 도움이 필요해서 왔는데요. Picking 'linux-hwe' as source package instead of 'linux-image-4.10.0-28-generic' E: Unable to find a source package for linux-hwe 라는 에러가 뜨는데 , linux-image가 담긴 ppa를 추가하거나 linux-hwe라는 ppa를 추가하면 될거같은데 canonical team에 ppa를 추가해도 같은 오류만 뜹니다. 도와주실 수 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> ppa 추가하고 apt-get update는 하신거죠?
<arx> apt-get update와 apt-get upgrade는 했습니다.
<Work^Seony> ppa 추가한다고 해서 패키지가 설치되는건 아니에요
<Work^Seony> hwe라는 패키지를 설치하셔야하거든요]
<Work^Seony> 패키지 이름을 모르실테니, apt-cache search linux-hwe라고 해보세요
<arx> 뭔가 엄청 많이 떠서, 어떻게 해야할지 모르겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 앞부분은 패키지 이름, 뒷부분은 설명입니다
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서,
<Work^Seony> linux-hwe-generic-trusty - Depends on the generic hardware enablement kernel image and headers.
<Work^Seony> 이런 줄이 뜬다면, 패키지 이름은 linux-hwe-generic-trusty에요
<Work^Seony>  - 이 뒤로는 그냥 설명이구요
<Work^Seony> 따라서 apt-get install linux-hwe-generic-trusty라고 하시면 됩니다
<arx> linux-headers / linux-hwe-cloud-tools / linux-hwe-edge-cloud-tools / linux-hwe-edge-tools / linux-hwe-tools가 버전별로 있는거 같네요. 전부 설치해야할까요?
<Work^Seony> 현재 설치된 커널 버젼과 같은걸 설치하시며 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> cloud 붙은건 안하셔도 될 거 같은데요
<arx> 에러 메시지가 바뀌었네요. 헤더와 hwe-tools는 설치했는데 hwe-edge tools은 unable to locate package를 뿜어내고 , 다시 sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)을 입력하니 linux-image- 라는 패키지를 찾을 수 없다고 떠요.
<Work^Seony> 그러면 패키지가 있는지 없는지 검색부터 해보시죠 apt-cache search linux-image
<arx> linux-iamge-4.10.0.28-generic과 lowlatency 있는거 확인했어요
<Work^Seony> 그게 현재 설치된 커널 버전과 같으면 그걸 설치하시면 되겠네요
<arx> The following packages have been kept back:   linux-generic-hwe-16.04 linux-headers-generic-hwe-16.04 linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded. 이런게 뜨는데 세개 찾아서 직접 업데이트하라는 소릴까요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<Work^Seony> apt-get 메시지에서 사용자보고 직접 하라고는 안합니다.
<Work^Seony> 아직도 에러메시지가 나오면, 위의 설치 메시지 로그를 명령어 입력부터 끝날 때까지 올려보세요
<arx> 제가 뭔가를 착각하고 있던거 같은데, 메세지를 차분히 살펴보니 이미 설치돼서 건드리지 않는거 같습니다. 커널을 수정하기 위해 다시 받는건데 이미 있다고 소스를 안받아오나보네요
<Work^Seony> 네 그게 맞을 거에요.  보통 설치되어있으면 따로 옵션 주지 않는 이상 재설치는 안해요
<arx> 그럼 소스만 받아와야 하는건데 , 소스도 ppa나 git을 sources.list에 추가 해두면 받을 수 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> git은 등록이 안되요
<Work^Seony> 근데 어차피 git은 그냥 git 명령어 쓰시는게 낫지않으세요?
<arx> wget 명령어로 어떻게 했던거 같은데 git도 wget도 어떻게 쓰는지 잘 몰라서, 알아보고 와야겠네요.
<Work^Seony> git clone https://github.com/....
<Work^Seony> wget http...
<Work^Seony> 이게 다에요
<arx> github에는 해당 커널이 올라와있지 않은거 같네요 . wget은 어디 사이트에서 받아오는건가요?
<Work^Seony> wget은 어디 사이트에서 받아오는게 아니라, wget 뒤에 원하는 주소를 붙이시면 그 주소를 긁어오는 명령어에요
<arx> 구글링이 답이군요
<arx> 조금 더 고민해보겠습니다 ! 도와주셔서 감사해요.
<Work^Seony> 별말씀을요
<arx> 저는 이만 일이 있어서 가보겠습니다!   :)
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-23
<ct-linux> 안녕하세요.
<ct-linux> 설마 리눅스로 인터넷 뱅킹 하시는 분 없겠죠?;;
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 개인적으로 뱅킹은 폰으로 하는것이 데스크탑으로 하는 것 보다 정신건강에 좋다고 생각합니다.
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 데스크탑은 윈도든 리눅스든 맥이든 깔아야 하는것이 너무 많아요…
<ct-linux> 저도 뱅킹을 PC보다는 좋다고 생각하는데, 잠깐 스마트폰 으로 뱅킹을 하니 보안프로그램 설치해야 하더라구요.
<ct-linux> 그리고 스마트폰도 실행속도가 은근히 느린것 같더라구요.
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 그래도 모바일에서는 백신 하나 말고는 없잖아요… 데스크탑에서는 10개 가까이 깔았던 것 같네요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 전 폰 갈아타면서 안쓰게 된 휴대전화 뱅킹 전용으로 씁니다
<ct-linux> 해외에서는 데스크탑이든 스마트폰이든 보안프로그램 설치 강요 안합니다.
<ct-linux> 해외 인터넷 뱅킹 써보신 분은 아실꺼에요. 뱅킹이 정말 간단하다는 것을요...
<ct-linux> 그리고 알아보니 한국만 공인인증서와 보안프로그램 강제 설치 요구 하더라구요...
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 카카오뱅크 말고는 여전히 공인인증서 요구하죠 쩝
<ct-linux> 생체인식도 실체는 공인인증+생체인증 이더라구요...
<ct-linux> 정정 할게요. 생체인증도 실체는 공인인증+생체인증 이더라구요...
<ct-linux> 참고로 미국 인터넷 뱅킹 사례 입니다. 미국 인터넷 뱅킹 체험기: 공인인증서와 액티브없는 뱅킹 http://flowingtime.tistory.com/entry/%EC%9A%B0%EB%A6%AC%EB%82%98%EB%9D%BC%EC%99%80-%EB%AF%B8%EA%B5%AD-%EC%9D%B8%ED%84%B0%EB%84%B7%EC%8A%A4%EB%A7%88%ED%8A%B8%ED%8F%B0-%EB%B1%85%ED%82%B9-%EB%B9%84%EA%B5%90
<ct-linux> 그리고 이건 미국 인터넷 뱅킹 이용시 스마트폰 사용기 입니다. 미국과 한국 스마트뱅킹 비교 체험기 http://flowingtime.tistory.com/entry/%EB%AF%B8%EA%B5%AD%EA%B3%BC-%ED%95%9C%EA%B5%AD-%EC%8A%A4%EB%A7%88%ED%8A%B8%EB%B1%85%ED%82%B9-%EB%B9%84%EA%B5%90-%EC%B2%B4%ED%97%98%EA%B8%B0
<ct-linux> 이쯤에서 한번쯤 궁금한 생각이 드실것 같습니다. 국내에서 공인인증서와 보안프로그램을 왜 설치해야 하는지...
<ct-linux> 2014년도 까지 금융위원회-금융감독원이 공인인증서와 보안프로그램 강제 설치를 각 금융사에게 권고 하였습니다. 2015년도에 규정은 삭제 되었지만, 금융감독원이 공인인증서와 보안프로그램 강제 설치를 허용하고 있습니다.
<ct-linux> 전 이만 가볼게요...
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네 들어가셔요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot1> <draco> 북한에서 지진 감지라...
<ct-linux> 안녕하세요.
<ct-linux> 리눅스 마스터 시험 2급 봤었는데, 사람들 정말 많더라구요...
<ct-linux> ...
<ct-linux> 전 이만...
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-24
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 일요일 아침인가요
<soyeomul> 출근하신분 계신지요
<soyeomul> 8월 17일에 태어난 송아지가 아버지께서 마지막으로 수정을 하신거라 좀 의미 부여를 하려고 그 송아지에 별명을 붙이고, 나이 계산을 하는 프로그램을 루비로 만들어봤어요.
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/Gnus/MaGnus/thanks-bullseye-age.rb.gnus
<soyeomul> 만들고 나서 든 생각. 아 나도 프로그래밍이라는걸 하고 있구나..
<soyeomul> 그런 생각.. 이런거 처음이어요.. 지금껏 한번도 전산언어를 써본적이 없었거등요
<soyeomul> 기껏해야 쉘 수준에서의 명령어 조합이 다였는데..
<soyeomul> 하여간 루비 파이썬이 저에게 전산언어는 할 수 있다! 라는 자신감을 심어주고 있어요
<soyeomul> 고마워요 감사해요~
<soyeomul> 송아지도 잘 키울께요~~~!!!
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~
<soyeomul> 오늘 오전에 잠시 산소 댕겨왔어요; 친지 증조부 묘소랑 시장골에 조부/조모 묘소. 깔꾸리로 풀내리고 술 한잔씩 올렸어요~ 음복도 했더니... 얼굴이 확 달아오르네요~ 알딸딸..
<soyeomul> 아함 취중 채팅인가바요;;
<soyeomul> 다들 벌초는 다녀오셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 추석이 이제 열흘 앞이네요;
<bridgebot1> <hkeylocal> 이제 일요일도 5시간 남았군요
<bridgebot1> <hkeylocal> 이번 주말은 그냥 퍼질러 자기만했습니다..
<bridgebot1> <hkeylocal> 금요일엔 온갖 주말 계획을 세워놓지만 귀찮아서 대부분 제대로 실행 못하게 된 뒤에 느껴지는 자괴감이란.
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 내일 새벽엔 영주 우시장 갑니다..
<soyeomul> 새벽 2시 15분쯤에 일어나서 소여물 주고..
<soyeomul> 암송아지 3마리 차에 싣고 영주로 갑니다
<soyeomul> 그 어릴때 선상님께 농담으로 들었던... "소팔러갑니다" ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 참.. 오전에 링크 걸었던 bullseye 나이 계산하는 프로그램 루비, 스크린샷 찍어봤어요~
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/Gnus/MaGnus/ss/thanks-bullseye-age.png
<soyeomul> 전자메일 헤더에 찍힙니다.. X-Bullseye-Age: 39 days (2017-08-17)
<soyeomul> 쪼매더 뉴스보다가 전 일찍 자러 가야것어요.. 내일 새벽 일찍 소팔러 우시장 가려면..
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요!
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-16
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_> 명절 잘 보내셧어요?
<razGon_> 조용합니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 파이어폭스가 9월 말 부터  dns-over-https 기본 활성화 한다는 기사 관련해서
<autowiz> 로컬에서 DoH 서버 구축하면서 놀고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 우분투 19.04 에서 사용되는 curl 7.64.0 버전도 --doh-url "https://ip/dns-query" 형식으로 doh 서버 옵션이 추가 되었습니다.
<autowiz> 18.04.3 에서 강제로 설치할려고 찾다보니 우분투 18.10 버전에도 curl 7.65 버전이 있었네요. 당연히 관련 기능도 포함되어 있구요. 저희 회사에서 DNS 어플라이언스를 만들어서가 아니라 DNS 프토토콜 자체가 좀 취약한 부분이 많아서 보완할려고 여러모로 찾아보는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> auto Wiz: DoH 사전적의미는 알겠는데...그래서 뭐가 달라지죠? 미안, 좀 풀어서 말씀해 준다면?
<autowiz> 웹 사이트 모니터링/차단 하는 과정에 있어
<autowiz> 두가지 방식을 많이 사용하는데 하나는 DNS 쿼리 수집 및 제한 이고
<autowiz> 다른하나는 HTTP Host 헤더 또는 HTTPS SNI 헤더 수집 및 제한 입니다.
<jason_KR> ^^
<autowiz> 비교적 간단한건 첫번째 DNS 방식인데 DoH 를 사용하면 기존 UDP 방식보다는 보안도 좋아지고
<autowiz> 모니터링 장비도 회피할 수 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 두번째 방법은 ESNI 기능(TLS 1.3 이상 에서 지원) 을 켜서 우회 할 수 있는데 첫번째 DNS 모니터링 우회를 안하면 의미가 별로 없어지는게 사실이라
<autowiz> 둘다 기반이 갖춰지면 좋겠습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> https://blog.naver.com/carrier00/221643700904
<razGon_> 보니깐 우회를 하는 것이나 감시당하는 것을 피할수 있겟네요.
<jason_KR> 그럼 DoH로 간다면,  (Auto Wiz 회사에서 또는 갠적으로) 불리한 거 아니요?
<razGon_> 특히나 많은 트래픽을 쓸경우에는..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아직은 조금 문제가 DoH 서버가 IP 가 그렇게 많지 않게되면 사이트 관리자가 이 IP 만 방화벽에서 막을 가능성이 있어서
<autowiz> 어짜피 가는거야 뭐 제가 어찌 할 수 없는거고 가능한 더 빨리가서 적응하고 다른거 만들어야지요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 옙, 감사  ^^
<autowiz> 저희 DNS 장비도 DoH 기능을 끼워넣어볼까 고민중입니다.
<LinDol> ubuntu-kr.org 인증서가 2일전에 만료되었다고 나오네요 ㅠㅠ
<LinDol> 혹시 관리 하시는 분 계시면 확인 부탁드리겠습니다.
<jayden_au> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä óÀ½ ºË°Ú½À´Ï´Ù.
<razGon_> 모닝요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-17
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세여
<simplism_> 안녕하세요~ 명절 끝나고 다시 업무복귀하니... 쉬었던 뇌가 삐그덕거리네요..
<lexlove_> 어제 힘들더라구요
<simplism_> 저는 어제까지 휴무였어서... 오늘 힘드네요 ㅎㄷㄷ;;
<Seony> 크 오래 쉬셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<simplism_> 그래서 부작용도 크죠... ㅎㅎㅎ;;;
<Seony> 하긴 저도 오랫동안 쉬었다가 출근하면, "아 잘 쉬었다" 가 아니라 "더 가기 싫다"라는 생각이 들더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> 어 어제는 힘들었습니다. 몸도 무겁고 환자분들도 오고.
<razGon_> 어제 집가서 잠좀 자니 조금 회복되더라구요
<simplism_> 일하기 싫다라는 생각이 들 때마다 뱅킹앱을 실행해서 대출목록을 보면 정신이 번뜩나더군요....ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_> 되려 포기모드로..ㅠㅠ
<simplism_> 헐... 다행인지 모르겠지만... 요즘엔 그 정도로 은행에서 땡겨(?)주지 않더군요....ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<simplism_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 저는 할일이 쌓여있다보니 되려 출근이 하고싶어지는 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오즈님은 확실히 일 좋아하시는 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 컴퓨터를 순수하게 좋아하죠~ ㅎㅎ 이런저런 테스트하는거도 좋고 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/72dbcf72156641fde4d8ea401e977341bfd35a05 이거 살짝 개그스럽네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 린돌'님이 irc'체널에 다녀갔다? 무척 오랜만인데...인사도 못했네요.
<Seony> autowiz: 혹시 bind9에서 ../../../../lib/isc/unix/socket.c:2135: unexpected error 이런 에러 나는거 보신 적 있으세요?
<Seony> internal_send: 172.17.4.172#49636: Invalid argument
<Seony> client @0xffff942855b0 172.17.4.172#49636 (s3-1.amazonaws.com): error sending response: invalid file
<autowiz> 포트는 잘 열려 있으신거지요?
<Seony> 작동은 잘 되요
<Seony> 제가 지난 주부터 ARM으로 인프라스트럭쳐 서버를 운영하기 시작했거든요
<Seony> 가끔 저런 에러가 생기는데, 예전에는 본 적이 없어서요
<autowiz> 저도 딱히 본적은 없는거 같은데 한번 찾아보겠습니다. ㅜㅜ 저도 1개 노드 받아서 이것저것 테스트 중이라 한번 올려봐야 겟네요
<autowiz> 18.04.3 쓰시는거지요?
<Seony> 네
<autowiz> 패킷 캡쳐 해서 보는것도 괜찮을거 같습니다. wireshark 에서 뭔가 나올거도 같네요
<autowiz> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1571059 이게 딱 같은 증상 같아 보이긴 한데 , 일부러 이 상황을 만들어 낼 수 있는지 한번 시도 해보겠습니다.
<autowiz> https://kb.isc.org/docs/aa-00537
<autowiz> 아 또 조금 다르군요 좀더 찾아보겠습니다.
<razGon_> 모닝요
<SIMPLISM> 좋은 아침입니다~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-18
<razGon_> 아.. 또태풍이라네요. 주말에 육지 못나갈ㄷ스
<lexlove_> 네??????
<lexlove_> 태풍이요???? 헉;;;;
<razGon_> https://blog.naver.com/gaajur/221651286571
<lexlove_> 21일 낮에 돌아올오는 비행기인데 어쩔지 모르겠네요.
<jason_KR> (누구도 장담은 못하지만) 21일은 괜찮습닏다. by windy.com
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-19
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 좋은 아침입니다.  수도권 지역은 선선하니 아주 좋은 날씨요.
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요. 여수공항입니다.^*
<razGon_> 와우. 오시는 군요.
<razGon_> 21일에는 저녁만 아니시면 무사 탈출 되실겁니다.ㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 이제 추울정도 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 그럼 제주도에서 무사히 탈출할거 같습니다. ㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 제주도 도착했어요
<autowiz> 제주도 입성 축하드리옵니다~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 날씨가 참 좋네요.^^
<razGon_> 날씨 죽입니다.
<razGon_> 점심은 어디
<lexlove_> 점심은 공항 근처 용담밭담 입니다.
<lexlove_> 팀장님께서 식당예약 하셨더라구요
<razGon_> 음. 맛점하시구요.
<razGon_> 오늘 날씨 좋기는 좋네요
<razGon_> 날이 대신 광양보다 추울수 있습니다. 바람이 불고 밤에 특히 온도가 확떨어지더라구요
<lexlove_> 아~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 와~ 임수 하이하이~
<imsu> 올만입니다 형님 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 응응 오랜만이야~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 임 수 : 잘지내고 있지? 아픈데는 없고? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오 임수다
<imsu> autowiz: 그렇지 않아도 축구하다가 인대 늘어나서 핵 고생중입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 하와이는 별일 없지유? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 적당히 하지그랬어~ ㅜㅜ 뭉쳐야찬다 라는 프로그램 보니까 다들 다쳐서 고생하두만 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맨날 똑같아 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 비온다음날 차다가 미끄러져서 무릎이 살짝 돌아갔나봄 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 요즘 가을이 올려고 그러나 왜케 무료한지 모르겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 날씨는 확실히 가을이 오고있긴하더라는 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 한참 너무 덥다가 딱 공부하기 좋은 날씨구만 무료할틈이 어디있어 쿨럭~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 누가 가을을 독서의 계절로 해놨대요? ㅋㅋ 가을은 놀러가기 딱 좋은 날씨인데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> imsu: 안녕하세요
<imsu> lexlove_: 으흐흐 간혹 페이스북에 와주시는 고마운 분!!! ㅎㅎㅎ 안녕하세요 잘 지내셨지요?
<lexlove_> 네. 지금 제주도에요.
<razGon_> 모닝요
<razGon_> https://weather.naver.com/news/typnInfo.nhn?occurYmdt=20190919150000
<razGon_> 태풍이 ㅎㄷㄷ 하게 오렵니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<SIMPLISM> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-20
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕핫세요?    대화명 앞에 선인장 모양이 신기합니다. (저는 irc Cloud 사용중)
<autowiz> 이번 태풍에서 별 피해 없으셔야 할텐데요 걱정입니다.
<jason_KR> 중부지방 아래로 폭우가...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 안그래도 저도 선인장이 어떻게 생긴건지 한참 들여다봤네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 아직은 태풍영향권이 아니죠? 제주도는 흐리기만 합니다
<razGon_> 내일 저녁부터요.
<razGon_> 비는 오늘부터 올겁니다.
<lexlove_> 지금 레일바이크 타는 중이에요.
<imsu> lexlove_: 혹시 처음 몇 분간만 재밌다는... 그런..건 아니죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 거리가 너무 멀면 다리에 무리가 올거 같은데 말입니다. ( 뭐 그런거도 고려해서 편하게 설렁설렁 갈 수 있게 처음부터 그렇게 많들었겠지요 ㅎㅎ)
<imsu> 예전에 한강에서 오리바이크(?) 그거 절대 타지 말라고 누가 그래서 .. 혹시 그런건가 싶어서요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 경주에도 오리배가 유명합니다. 초반에 너무 힘빼고 멀리까지 가버리면 돌아올때 살짝 힘들긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 여긴 자동이더라구요.
<autowiz> 괜한 걱정을 했네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 즐주 하소서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요.  일찍 오셨네요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-21
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 비행기가 뜰지 걱정입니다
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 크롬OS 에서 잠시 들어왔어요
<soyeomul> 우분투 18.04 Wayland 실험을 해보고 싶은데요
<soyeomul> 우분투 시작할때 Xorg 대신 Wayland 로 하고싶은데 방법이 있을까요?
<soyeomul> 어제... 저녁에
<soyeomul> 우분투 패키지를 싸악 새로 갱신하였더니 18.04.2 에서 18.04.3 으로 변했더라구요
<soyeomul> 기분 좋아졌네요;;;
<soyeomul> 음 목적이 있어요 전 Wayland 하에서 ibus-hangul 을 테스트하는 것입니다.
<soyeomul> 테스트 마치면 다시 Xorg 로 돌릴 예정입니다.
<soyeomul> 그런데 크롬북에 깔린 우분투는 아무리 닭질을 해도 계속 Xorg 로만 뜹니다.
<soyeomul> 태풍이 걱정이나.. 그래도 존 주말 보내십시오!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅,,,
<lexlove_> 광양에 무사히 도착했어요.^^
<jason_KR> 다행이요. ^^   바람 많쵸
<jason_KR> 바람 많쵸?
<lexlove_> 네. 비바람을 뚫고 왔어요.
<jason_KR> 마치 본인께서.... ? ㅋ
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 정말 다행이쉼다~~ ^^
<lexlove_> 네. 얼른 집에 가고 싶어요.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-22
<soyeomul> 꾸벅,,,
<soyeomul> 타파 다들 잘 견디고 계신지요
<soyeomul> 울진은 저녁 6시부터 바람이 세지더라구요
<soyeomul> 그 세다라는 강도가... 우우우우웅~~~~~
<soyeomul> 소들도 놀라서 뭔소린가 하며 두리번 거릴정도였어요~
<soyeomul> 먼저 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
